# Stumpjumper EVO 2019



## Ubi (20. September 2018)

Hi,

hat jemand schon das neue Stumpjumper EVO und kann was drüber erzählen?
zb Wie sind die bergauf Eigenschaften?
Welche Größe bei welcher Körpergröße?
Wo/was fahrt ihr damit?
Handling?

Lg


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. September 2018)

Google mal,  in einem Ami forum gibt's schon bissl was....

Ich würde bei 185cm das große 29er nehmen.

Rein aus der Erfahrung heraus würde ich hinsichtlich der geo Tabelle sagen:
-Klettern wird's Dank der langen CS und stellen sitzwinkel trotz flachem HA noch recht gut (über Gewicht spreche ich hier nicht!).
- für "Enduro" als eher natürliche strecken denke ich macht nur die hohe Einstellung Sinn - selbst dann is es noch sau flach und tief.  D.h. Man wird wahrscheinlich  öfter mal mit den Pedalen wo hängen bleiben...
Flach würde ich vllt. Mal auf einer geschobenen Piste testen...
-straight down wird's trotz wenig FW wohl eher Monstertruck
- in Kurven wird's ne recht aktive Fahrweise verlangen und man wird eine gewisse Trägheit bei der Reaktion auf lenkimpulse merken. Aber wenns mal in der Kurve is geht's wie auf Schienen rum
- langsame enge Kurven oder technische Geschichten werden wohl etwas kippelig werden bzw.  rumgeturne am VR bedeuten
- insgesamt wird's eher bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten zum Leben erwachen

Aber obs tatsächlich in die Richtung geht bin ich schon gespannt bzw. Welche Überraschungen es bereithält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ubi (24. September 2018)

Danke werd mal Googlen. 

Ich würde bei meinen 178cm eher das Kleine 29er bevorzugen denke ich. Um die angesprochene Trägheit etwas aus zu gleichen. 

Vieleicht die 170er Kurbel noch durch eine 165 ersetzen. Wäre durch 1x 12 fach evtl gut fahrbar. 

Würde auch gern damit ab und zu etwas im Bikepark fahren. Aber auch normale Trail Touren in den Alpen oder Isar. 

Lg


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (24. September 2018)

Ubi schrieb:


> Danke werd mal Googlen.
> 
> Ich würde bei meinen 178cm eher das Kleine 29er bevorzugen denke ich. Um die angesprochene Trägheit etwas aus zu gleichen.
> 
> Lg



Weiß nicht, ich bin der Meinung dass die RahmenGröße zur fahrergröße passen sollte. Ich glaub Tänzer tragen auch keine zu kleinen Schuhe, nur um der Partnerin nicht auf die Füße zu treten...


----------



## Ubi (25. September 2018)

Bin das normale Stumpy in L probe gefahren und es hat ganz gut gepasst.

Das S3 hat einen Gleichen Reach von 445mm und ca 3cm kürzeres Oberrohr. 

Das S4 3cm mehr Reach aber Ähnliches Oberrohr (7mm länger als das L)

Da kommt das S3 glaub ich besser hin. Macht es sinn das Oberrohr durch Sattel nach hinten und evtl minimal mehr Vorbau aus zu gleichen wenn es einem wirklich zu klein vorkommt? Oder was spielt noch eine große Rolle bei der Geo? 

Laut Spec. Soll man die Größe ja mehr nach gewünschten fahr Eigenschaften als nach der Körpergröße wählen wie beim Demo. Anders wie beim normalen Stumpy zB. 

Lg


----------



## deralteser (20. Oktober 2018)

Bin das 27,5er in S3 (mit KG 185cm und Freude an längeren Geometrien) gefahren. Wäre ich auf der Suche nach nem 27,5er gewesen, dann hätte ich die Karte sofort und reflexartig durchgezogen. Aber 27,5er Trail / Enduro / AMs hatte ich jetzt schon 5 Stk....da will man mal was neues...was ganz anderes...sprich 29 Zoll. Das 27,5er ist superpoppi und absolut nicht träge. Die ca. 15,5kg Werksgewicht spürt man keinesfalls. Hab mir aufgrund diverser Probefahrten von anderen 29er Stumpis in L und XL das 29er EVO in S3 geordert. Das Teil wird der Hammer. Kann hier gerne mal meine Meinung reinpacken. In knapp 2 Wochen sollte ich das Gerät am Start haben.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. Oktober 2018)

weiß jetzt nicht, was du mit superpoppi meinst? Aber ich sprach vom lenkverhalten, dass sich etwas Träge anfühlen dürfte - was eben auch der laufruhe geschuldet ist - gerade bei 29" und kurzem offset...
Von poppy, also eigentlich Pop spricht man eher wenn es um den Hinterbau bzw. Federung geht...


----------



## sluette (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mir das EVO heute bei meinem Dealer angeschaut und denke ich werde mein Enduro 29" damit ersetzen. Bin zwar eigentlich Carbon Fan aber die Kiste ist sowas von heiss, da kann ich nicht Wiederstehen.


----------



## iceis (24. Oktober 2018)

Finds auch recht interessant, Tretlager ist aber arg tief finde ich.


----------



## scratch_a (29. Oktober 2018)

Ja, laut Geotabelle ist das Tretlager bei 328mm. 
Bei meinem 2013er EVO ist es auf 335mm und bereits da setz ich sehr oft auf bzw. muss beim treten stark aufpassen (durch den RS Monarch DA, den ich mit 40% SAG fahre, kommt es dann im Fahrbetrieb noch tiefer als in Originalausstattung).

Also für mich ist das definitiv zu viel/niedrig.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Oktober 2018)

Das Ding hat doch einen Flip Chip, der das Tretlager um 6 mm höher bringt. Dazu dann noch die Gabel auf 10 mm mehr Federweg umbauen, dann sollte sich das gut fahren. Die Carbon Variante ist noch nicht in der Händlerdatenbank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (29. Oktober 2018)

Selbst wenn die 328 in der tiefen Einstellung sind, kommt man in hoher Einstellung nur auf 334, was ja immer noch grenzwertig ist. Klar kann man noch eine andere Gabel einbauen, aber finde es schade, wenn es schon kein Rahmenkit gibt, dass man dann auch noch erst rumbasteln müsste. 150mm sollten ja auch für ein Stumpjumper reichen, sonst kann man gleich das Enduro nehmen.
Ich persönlich würde die Alu-Variante nehmen, deshalb vermisse ich die Carbon auch nicht 

Eigentlich suche ich so etwas wie ein Ripmo in Alu/günstiger .


----------



## damianfromhell (29. Oktober 2018)

Es ist megakrass.
Ich fahre ein Cotik Flare Max mit 140mm in XL mit 35mm Vorbau. Wenn es das Stumpy nochmal in etwas Länger geben wird werde ich zuschlagen. Wenn man beim normalen Stumpy ein L fährt defintiv das größere nehmen. Ist eh auf superkurzen Vorbau ausgelegt


----------



## iceis (29. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das Ding hat doch einen Flip Chip, der das Tretlager um 6 mm höher bringt. Dazu dann noch die Gabel auf 10 mm mehr Federweg umbauen, dann sollte sich das gut fahren. Die Carbon Variante ist noch nicht in der Händlerdatenbank?



die 10mm mehr an der gabel bringen aber am tretlager keine 10mm, wenn man dann noch ne 175er kurbel fahren will, kann man leider nicht wegdiskutieren das die tretlagerhöhe von dem hobel zu tief ist, außer man will überhaupt nie einen technischen uphill fahren, dann is eh wurst.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Oktober 2018)

Mit dem flip chip sind es 10 mm.
Wenn es dir zu tief ist, musst du dir etwas anderes suchen.


----------



## iceis (29. Oktober 2018)

jo müsst ich probefahren, fahr schon lang räder mit mehr als 140mm federweg, evtl. geht sichs auch einfach gut aus.
rahmen nicht einzeln zu bekommen find ich auch schade.


----------



## sluette (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich werde meins wohl heute bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (31. Oktober 2018)

Seit gestern 2 x 29" S3 am Start....


Bin aktuell noch mit dem Dämpfersetup beschäftigt. Lenker/Vorbau werden erstmal an meine Vorlieben angepasst. Vorerst passt das dann alles. Insgesamt ist das bike mM nach ein absolut stimmiges Konzept. Da ist nichts "unfahrbares" dran. Das Teil funktioniert schlichtweg. Die Geo ist halt nicht für jeden etwas - man muss sowas schon haben wollen. Der Trend geht zwar dort hin,  aber aktuell gibts ähnliche Geos nur bei Transition, Nicolai, Yeti oder Pole....im Verlauf mehr zum bike....


----------



## deralteser (31. Oktober 2018)

Die 2 Ladies sind gestern gelandet.
Geburtstag haben beide am 09.10.2018 
Happy New Bikeday!

Nach 5 x 650b Enduro-, Allmountain - bikes war es Zeit für etwas anderes: 29 Zoll + Geometriedaten etwas abseits von der "langweiligen und standardisierten" Norm, und eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zu meinem 2015er Spezi Demo 650b. Die Lenkwinkel beider bikes sind ja schonmal identisch  Let the good times begin....


----------



## ToppaHarley (31. Oktober 2018)

It‘s magic.

29er
S3


----------



## deralteser (31. Oktober 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Es ist megakrass.
> Ich fahre ein Cotik Flare Max mit 140mm in XL mit 35mm Vorbau. Wenn es das Stumpy nochmal in etwas Länger geben wird werde ich zuschlagen. Wenn man beim normalen Stumpy ein L fährt defintiv das größere nehmen. Ist eh auf superkurzen Vorbau ausgelegt



Ich pack mir an mein 29er S3 einen 50er Vorbau dran. Also nix mit superkurz. Das gibt Platz zum Arbeiten. Warum sollte ich die schöne, lange Geo mit nem kurzen Vorbau vernichten? Spaß beiseite: Je nach Belieben kann man sich die S2er oder S3er Geo wunderbar anpassen. Vorbaulänge, Spacerhöhe, Lenkerrise....man kann mit dem Evo einfach wahnsinnig viel im Rahmen der persönlichen Vorlieben anpassen. Betonung liegt auf "persönlich". Ich bin vorab die normalen Stumpis Probe gefahren. Von Large über XLarge. Geometrietechnisch ist keins der bikes mit dem Evo ernsthaft vergleichbar. Man kann sich zwar dem Evo-Feeling annähern.....das Evo ist aber nochmal was ganz anderes....


----------



## deralteser (31. Oktober 2018)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> It‘s magic.
> 
> 29er
> S3


Da ist ja die andere Lady Hübsch ist sie....


----------



## deralteser (31. Oktober 2018)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> weiß jetzt nicht, was du mit superpoppi meinst? Aber ich sprach vom lenkverhalten, dass sich etwas Träge anfühlen dürfte - was eben auch der laufruhe geschuldet ist - gerade bei 29" und kurzem offset...
> Von poppy, also eigentlich Pop spricht man eher wenn es um den Hinterbau bzw. Federung geht...



Also...Träge ist da nichts an dem bike. Man muss ihm schon etwas Nachdruck verleihen- so wie das halt mit 29er im Vergleich zu 27,5ern ist....

Meine Antwort war keine Antwort auf Deine vorangegangene Frage, das hast Du richtig erkannt. Sonst hätte ich Dich zitiert


----------



## ToppaHarley (1. November 2018)

Mini Demo mM.

Vergleiche mit meinem 15er Demo 8 650B. Geo nahezu identisch. Bergauf mega easy tretbar. 29“ bügelt mir alles wech.

Gehts nach der Meinung vieler zu dieser progressiven Geo und 29“ ist es natürlich unfahrbar


----------



## scratch_a (1. November 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> ...Die Geo ist halt nicht für jeden etwas - man muss sowas schon haben wollen. Der Trend geht zwar dort hin,  aber aktuell gibts ähnliche Geos nur bei Transition, Nicolai, Yeti oder Pole....im Verlauf mehr zum bike....



Was meinst du damit genau?
Das einzige, was mir auffällt ist der flache LW. Die anderen Daten gibt es ja inzwischen bei vielen Rädern. Zum Alutech Tofane 2.0 ist der Unterschied meines Erachtens sehr klein (also von den reinen Daten her).


----------



## sluette (1. November 2018)

Meins steht gerade im Keller und wird umgebaut. Leider geht's gleich über's WE weg (ohne Bike) und ich komme erst am Sonntag Abend zum fertigstellen.


----------



## deralteser (1. November 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit genau?
> Das einzige, was mir auffällt ist der flache LW. Die anderen Daten gibt es ja inzwischen bei vielen Rädern. Zum Alutech Tofane 2.0 ist der Unterschied meines Erachtens sehr klein (also von den reinen Daten her).



Das Zusammenspiel von Reachwerten (650b S3: 490mm; 92" S3: 475mm), dem etwas längeren Oberrohr, einem recht kurzen Steuerrohr (= mehr Anpassungsraum für Spacer - "Motostyle" oder lieber flacher), der langen wheelbase (beim 29" S3er nicht grad "kurz" mit 1252mm), dem echt tiefen Tretlager (328mm mit 63,5 Grad LW und 334mm mit 64 Grad LW [Kurbellängen >170mm sind nicht wirklich empfehlenswert]) und dem erwähnt flachen Lenkwinkel sowie Offset von 44 ergeben in meinen Augen schon ein spezielleres bike. Das Teil will bergab rennen, klettert dank des moderat steilen SWs von 75,6 Grad (29" S3) wirklich überraschend gut (Subjektive Vergleiche zu anderen bikes, die ich gefahren bin).

Die Daten auf dem Papier zu vergleichen ist natürlich eher müssig. Trotzdem ist es meiner Meinung nach schon etwas spezieller, ein bike zu fahren, welches denselben LW hat wie mein Downhiller und insgesamt vom Radstand her noch fast 2 cm länger ist. Die Klettereigenschaften werden durch den Radstand, die Kettenstrebenlänge, dem flachen Lenkwinkel, etc. nicht schlechter. Das Vorderrad wird nicht wirklich schnell nervös, wie ich es von anderen bikes her kenne. Das bike bietet einem viel "Raum zum arbeiten" und verlangt das auch! Leute, die gerne Hecklastig durch Kurven unterwegs sind, werden schonmal ungewollt die Kurve verlassen. Man muss dem bike schon "zeigen" wohin es soll. Man sitzt super zentriert in dem bike, endlich habe ich kein Gefühl mehr, "über den Dingen" zu sitzen oder irgendwie nach vorne "zu wenig bike zu haben". Die Bergabperformance erklärt sich von selbst. Ich finde, das bike liegt gefühlt abseits von vielen anderen Trail/Am-bikes. Vielleicht sind diese Papierwerte für den ein oder anderen nur "kleine" Unterschiede oder sofort "komplett unfahrbar". Für mich nicht.

Gut, vergleicht man jetzt nur die Reachwerte - schon fast egal welche - mit den Reachwerten von einem Geometron, dann wirkt alles andere sowieso eher normal...

Ich kann bis jetzt nur sagen: Mit passts! Ich kann Probefahrten - auch Vergleichsfahrten mit den normalen Stumpis - nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (1. November 2018)

sluette schrieb:


> Meins steht gerade im Keller und wird umgebaut. Leider geht's gleich über's WE weg (ohne Bike) und ich komme erst am Sonntag Abend zum fertigstellen.


Good things to come!


----------



## un1e4shed (1. November 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit genau?
> Das einzige, was mir auffällt ist der flache LW. Die anderen Daten gibt es ja inzwischen bei vielen Rädern. Zum Alutech Tofane 2.0 ist der Unterschied meines Erachtens sehr klein (also von den reinen Daten her).



jo stimmt. Die Geo ist schon extrem aber es gibt inzwischen doch schon einige Bikes, die den selben Weg gehen. 
https://www.bike-stats.de/Geometrie...tinel_2018_M&Bike4=Pole_EVOLINK 131 29_2018_M

Der Standard ist das aber nicht und wird es vermutlich nicht werden. Ich hab ein Tofane 2.0 und das fährt sich schon speziell.


----------



## deralteser (1. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die Carbon Variante ist noch nicht in der Händlerdatenbank?


Es rumort in amerikanischen Foren. Wirklich bekannt ist da nichts. Es wurde mal März 2019 genannt....aber nur als Vermutung.


----------



## scratch_a (1. November 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Das Zusammenspiel von Reachwerten (650b S3: 490mm; 92" S3: 475mm), dem etwas längeren Oberrohr, einem recht kurzen Steuerrohr (= mehr Anpassungsraum für Spacer - "Motostyle" oder lieber flacher), der langen wheelbase (beim 29" S3er nicht grad "kurz" mit 1252mm), dem echt tiefen Tretlager (328mm mit 63,5 Grad LW und 334mm mit 64 Grad LW [Kurbellängen >170mm sind nicht wirklich empfehlenswert]) und dem erwähnt flachen Lenkwinkel sowie Offset von 44 ergeben in meinen Augen schon ein spezielleres bike. Das Teil will bergab rennen, klettert dank des moderat steilen SWs von 75,6 Grad (29" S3) wirklich überraschend gut (Subjektive Vergleiche zu anderen bikes, die ich gefahren bin).
> 
> Die Daten auf dem Papier zu vergleichen ist natürlich eher müssig. Trotzdem ist es meiner Meinung nach schon etwas spezieller, ein bike zu fahren, welches denselben LW hat wie mein Downhiller und insgesamt vom Radstand her noch fast 2 cm länger ist. Die Klettereigenschaften werden durch den Radstand, die Kettenstrebenlänge, dem flachen Lenkwinkel, etc. nicht schlechter. Das Vorderrad wird nicht wirklich schnell nervös, wie ich es von anderen bikes her kenne. Das bike bietet einem viel "Raum zum arbeiten" und verlangt das auch! Leute, die gerne Hecklastig durch Kurven unterwegs sind, werden schonmal ungewollt die Kurve verlassen. Man muss dem bike schon "zeigen" wohin es soll. Man sitzt super zentriert in dem bike, endlich habe ich kein Gefühl mehr, "über den Dingen" zu sitzen oder irgendwie nach vorne "zu wenig bike zu haben". Die Bergabperformance erklärt sich von selbst. Ich finde, das bike liegt gefühlt abseits von vielen anderen Trail/Am-bikes. Vielleicht sind diese Papierwerte für den ein oder anderen nur "kleine" Unterschiede oder sofort "komplett unfahrbar". Für mich nicht.
> 
> ...



Ok, danke für die Erläuterung.
Bei meinem alten EVO geht mir das tiefe Tretlager schon etwas auf die Nerven. Hab allerdings auch eine 175mm-Kurbel. Durch das sehr tiefe Tretlager wird das Rad nicht unfahrbar, aber es ist extrem und kann eben nerven. Vielleicht habe ich mal die Möglichkeit, auf das neue EVO zu setzen und kann mir selber ein Bild davon machen.

@un1e4shed: Ist das "speziell" aufs Tofane bezogen positiv oder negativ?  Weil das wäre momentan auch noch auf meiner Liste, welches ich mir genauer ansehen möchte.


----------



## un1e4shed (1. November 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @un1e4shed: Ist das "speziell" aufs Tofane bezogen positiv oder negativ?  Weil das wäre momentan auch noch auf meiner Liste, welches ich mir genauer ansehen möchte.



Sagen wir es mal so, es ist super wenns steil bergab läuft. Es ist aber anstrengend wenn der Trail flach oder recht verwinkelt ist.


----------



## deralteser (1. November 2018)

When the goin' gets rowdy, the rowdy get goin'. Das Marketinggeschwafel stimmt leider....das bike will es besorgt bekommen. Je steeper und schneller es wird, umso mehr will das Gerät. Bei uphills ists auch an steilen Rampen nicht nervös am steigen. Bin wirklich happy. Klar, ein XC Bike ist es bergauf nicht...das sollte einem klar sein. Es geht definitiv besser bergauf wie nen Patrol, Mega oder Meta. Was bergab wirklich geht wird sich zeigen. Wir lernen uns grad noch kennen. Was ich aber sagen kann: Auf diversen Hometrails fühlt sich das bike verdammt gut an. Das können nicht nur die 29er sein....die sind für mich ja auch komplettes Neuland. Schönen abend noch!


----------



## deralteser (1. November 2018)

Ach ja, wird den ein oder anderen interessieren. Gewicht vom 29" S3 mit Hope Pedalen und tubeless: 15,45 - 15,5kg. Ansonsten komplette Standardausstattung.
Am schnellsten kommts auf 14,xx bei Austausch der Schaltgruppe sowie Kurbel. Mir ists aktuell eher egal. Das bike läuft und das Gewicht merk ich nicht wirklich. Die Teile werden erstmal zerschlissen.


----------



## scratch_a (1. November 2018)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so, es ist super wenns steil bergab läuft. Es ist aber anstrengend wenn der Trail flach oder recht verwinkelt ist.



Mhhh...dann muss ich mir mal überlegen, ob es wirklich was für mich ist. Oder ob für mich überhaupt so eine "moderne" Geometrie passend ist...schwierig, schwierig.


----------



## deralteser (1. November 2018)

Kann ich fürs Evo nicht bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. November 2018)

https://www.specialized.com/pt/en/stumpjumper-evo-pro-29/p/154548?color=226092-154548


----------



## deralteser (2. November 2018)

Manchmal streut Spezi zum Thema Evo Pro kurzzeitig funktionerende Links ein...


----------



## deralteser (2. November 2018)

Produktbeschreibungen und Abbildung stimmen da allerdings hier und da nicht wirklich. @keinNAMEfrei Wenn Du mal wieder was findest mach am besten Screenshots. Sonst ists nen paar Minuten später wieder offline.


----------



## deralteser (2. November 2018)




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. November 2018)

Hab ich... z. T.
Das wars interssanteste - bild gab's keins...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. November 2018)

"for the beerleague aluminium is enough" hat's mal in nen amiforum geheißen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (2. November 2018)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> "for the beerlegue aluminium is enough" hat's mal in nen amiforum geheißen...



Da bin ich dafür und dabei


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. November 2018)

War bei euch flaschenhalter und tool dabei?


----------



## deralteser (3. November 2018)

Nein, weder noch. Total tolle Pedale waren aber dabei (vorsicht Sarkasmus).


----------



## sluette (4. November 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> ...
> Am schnellsten kommts auf 14,xx bei Austausch der Schaltgruppe sowie Kurbel...



Die plus die Laufräder, Bremse und das Cockpit sind bei mir direkt in den Markt gewandert und werden durch vorhandene Teile ersetzt. Sollte eigentlich nun eine 13 vorne stehen...


----------



## deralteser (4. November 2018)

sluette schrieb:


> Die plus die Laufräder, Bremse und das Cockpit sind bei mir direkt in den Markt gewandert und werden durch vorhandene Teile ersetzt. Sollte eigentlich nun eine 13 vorne stehen...


Hast Du die parts aus dem Enduro verbaut?
13,xx wäre schon irre, da würde mich die partliste mal sehr interessieren, bzw. ein Foto reicht. Bin bei meinen Gedanken zur Gewichtsoptimierung immer so um 14,3 - 14,5 gelandet, was mir vollkommen reichen würde. Aber alles zu seiner Zeit.


----------



## sluette (4. November 2018)

Also ich bin jetzt bei 14.05kg, und habe noch die NX Kurbel drin, die ich gerade nicht los bekomme. Und ja, ich habe alles ausser Öhlins Gabel und Dämpfer vom Enduro übernommen...
Die NX Kurbel wird noch inkl. Innenlager gegen eine SIXC getauscht, dann sollten die 13 realistisch sein...

Ansonsten habe ich folgende Teile getauscht:
Laufräder: Hope Pro4 / RaceFace ARC30 / Salim D-Light / tubeless
Cockpit: Renthal Fatbar35 Carbon und Apex 50mm
Antrieb: SRAM GX Eagle und Raceface SIXC Kurbel und Innenlager
Bremse: Hope Tech3 E4 mit 200/180er Floatings.


----------



## deralteser (4. November 2018)

@sluette
Das klingt richtig gut. Dann darf ich mich also vielleicht auch mal irgendwann über die 13,xx freuen. Klasse!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. November 2018)

sluette schrieb:


> Also
> Laufräder: Hope Pro4 / RaceFace ARC30 / Salim D-Light / tubeless
> Cockpit: Renthal Fatbar35 Carbon und Apex 50mm
> Antrieb: SRAM GX Eagle und Raceface SIXC Kurbel und Innenlager
> Bremse: Hope Tech3 E4 mit 200/180er Floatings.


Wie schwer sind die laufräder?


----------



## ToppaHarley (7. November 2018)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Wie schwer sind die laufräder?


Im Actionsports Laufradkonfigurator hab ich vergleichsweise(!) ca 1,98kg rausbekommen für die Gewichte der obigen Teile.

Was die Originalen wiegen leider keine Ahnung... hatte noch keine Ambitionen meine funktionierende Kiste auseinander zu reissen.

Evtl kann @sluette das ja mal mit ner Waage nachprüfen wenn die Originalen noch rumfliegen?


----------



## sluette (8. November 2018)

Ich glaube die ~2kg kommen hin bei meinen Wheels. Die Originalen habe ich leider nicht gewogen, bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen das es der Travers Satz ist den man auch einzeln kaufen kann, also ~1800g. Ich habe die Wheels schon verkauft und es gab ein wenig Ärger weil sie angeblich 2.300g wiegen.
Die 14Kg Marke habe ich übrigens leicht verfehlt, bin bei 14,06kg gelandet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (8. November 2018)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich glaube die ~2kg kommen hin bei meinen Wheels. Die Originalen habe ich leider nicht gewogen, bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen das es der Travers Satz ist den man auch einzeln kaufen kann, also ~1800g. Ich habe die Wheels schon verkauft und es gab ein wenig Ärger weil sie angeblich 2.300g wiegen.
> Die 14Kg Marke habe ich übrigens leicht verfehlt, bin bei 14,06kg gelandet.


Darüber wurde in nem Amiforum auch schon berichtet. Der OEM Laufradsatz ist scheinbar nochmal etwas schwerer, wie der im Aftermarket erhältliche.

Mal sehen, ob ich die Tage mal Lust auf so ne Wiegeaktion habe....


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. November 2018)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich glaube die ~2kg kommen hin bei meinen Wheels. Die Originalen habe ich leider nicht gewogen, bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen das es der Travers Satz ist den man auch einzeln kaufen kann, also ~1800g. Ich habe die Wheels schon verkauft und es gab ein wenig Ärger weil sie angeblich 2.300g wiegen.
> Die 14Kg Marke habe ich übrigens leicht verfehlt, bin bei 14,06kg gelandet.


Danke @sluette . Die 1,8kg wären nen Traum. Aber dann würden wir hier auch von Nabengewichten a la Tune, DT Swiss 240, o.ä. sprechen wenn eine 30mm Innenweite verbaut ist. Das wäre zu schön für den Bikepreis...
Der Gegensatz von 2,3kg als OE Satz ist natürlich brontal... 
Früher oder später kommt nen neuer LRS bei mir daher, schon allein zwecks XD Driver für ne GX/X01 und eines kleineren Einrastwinkels der Nabe


----------



## sluette (8. November 2018)

Ich glaube mein 2017er 29" SWORKS Enduro lag bei 13,6kg. Also bin ich erstmal zufrieden mit dem Gewicht.


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. November 2018)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich glaube mein 2017er 29" SWORKS Enduro lag bei 13,6kg. Also bin ich erstmal zufrieden mit dem Gewicht.


Carbon zu Alu  da kann man ja nicht meckern


----------



## sluette (11. November 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> When the goin' gets rowdy, the rowdy get goin'. Das Marketinggeschwafel stimmt leider....


YES!!! Heute endlich zum ballern gekommen. Die Mühle geht wirklich unheimlich gut egal ob runter oder hoch. Das tiefe Tretlager ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber nicht hinderlich. Bin super happy!


----------



## deralteser (11. November 2018)

sluette schrieb:


> YES!!! Heute endlich zum ballern gekommen. Die Mühle geht wirklich unheimlich gut egal ob runter oder hoch. Das tiefe Tretlager ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber nicht hinderlich. Bin super happy!


Kann mich da nur anschließen. Heute hab ichs mal fliegen lassen. Klar, bei dickeren, unsauberen Landungen merkt man, das es kein Downhiller mit 200mm Ressourcen ist...das Teil ist aber wirklich ein Mini-Downhiller / Trailbike / Spaßbike / Feierabendrundenbike / etc.
Ich bin rundum zufrieden. Kann mir als Ergänzung zum Demo nichts besseres vorstellen. Hut ab, da hat Spezi was gezaubert - speziell, aber geil!


----------



## deralteser (12. November 2018)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/review-specialized-stumpjumper-evo-29.html





Quellen: www.pinkbike.com [Internet, verfügbar am 12.11.2018 unter: https://m.pinkbike.com/news/review-specialized-stumpjumper-evo-29.html]


----------



## damianfromhell (12. November 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 794424
> 
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/review-specialized-stumpjumper-evo-29.html
> 
> ...


ließt sich zieeeemlich gut


----------



## deralteser (12. November 2018)

@damianfromhell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stompy (12. November 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> ließt sich zieeeemlich gut



To play devil's advocate : Klingt nach einem super Bike für den Pacific Northwest, und total unterfordert auf 98% der deutschen Trails.


----------



## damianfromhell (12. November 2018)

Stompy schrieb:


> To play devil's advocate : Klingt nach einem super Bike für den Pacific Northwest, und total unterfordert auf 98% der deutschen Trails.



Pnw wäre es aber wie beschrieben Berg hoch fatal mit den uphilltrails. Nicht so einfach


----------



## deralteser (12. November 2018)

Klar, kein uphill möglich. Unfahrbar, und auch bergab insgesamt "zuviel" bike. Deswegen sollte man sich besser nen 29er Superenduro mit 180/170mm anschaffen. Damit klappts dann alles viel besser #Sarkasmus aus.... und nur Spaß.

Spaß beiseite. Das EVO geht deutlich besser den Berg hoch wie mein EX Spitfire, Patrol, Mega und Meta. Für die meisten wird das normale Stumpi aber vollkommen ausreichen. Wie gesagt, so ein bike mit den specs muss man schon haben wollen. MM nach würde aber bestimmt der Großteil aller biker mit der Geo vom EVO klarkommen. Probiert halt nur keiner....so what


----------



## deralteser (12. November 2018)

Stompy schrieb:


> To play devil's advocate : Klingt nach einem super Bike für den Pacific Northwest, und total unterfordert auf 98% der deutschen Trails.


Wohnst Du im Münsterland?


----------



## damianfromhell (12. November 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Klar, kein uphill möglich. Unfahrbar, und auch bergab insgesamt "zuviel" bike. Deswegen sollte man sich besser nen 29er Superenduro mit 180/170mm anschaffen. Damit klappts dann alles viel besser #Sarkasmus aus.... und nur Spaß.
> 
> Spaß beiseite. Das EVO geht deutlich besser den Berg hoch wie mein EX Spitfire, Patrol, Mega und Meta. Für die meisten wird das normale Stumpi aber vollkommen ausreichen. Wie gesagt, so ein bike mit den specs muss man schon haben wollen. MM nach würde aber bestimmt der Großteil aller biker mit der Geo vom EVO klarkommen. Probiert halt nur keiner....so what



Ich würde es fahren wenn es noch etwas wächst. Bin halt 1,88 und fahre derzeit 510mm reach oder sowas aber "nur" 64,5 Grad Lenkwinkel.


----------



## deralteser (12. November 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ich würde es fahren wenn es noch etwas wächst. Bin halt 1,88 und fahre derzeit 510mm reach oder sowas aber "nur" 64,5 Grad Lenkwinkel.



Klingt bei Deinen Gewohnheiten nicht verkehrt. Unter Umständen kommt 650b mit 490er Reach in Frage? Das konnte ich auch mal proberollen. Fühlte sich auch sehr gut an. Passte alles. Bin 185cm.

BTW 64,5 Grad LW finde ich jetzt aber auch schon ganz nett bzw. flach. Frage ist natürlich auch: Wie fühlt sich die Kombination der Daten für Dich an. Da gehts nicht nur um den Reach, auch Gabeloffset spielt da ne Rolle.

Anbei noch viel guter Input zum Thema - auch mit einigen Auseinandersetzungen zum Thema "Newschoolgeometry":

https://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/2019-stumpjumper-evo-thread-1077199.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (12. November 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Klingt bei Deinen Gewohnheiten nicht verkehrt. Unter Umständen kommt 650b mit 490er Reach in Frage? Das konnte ich auch mal proberollen. Fühlte sich auch sehr gut an. Passte alles. Bin 185cm.
> 
> Anbei noch viel guter Input zum Thema - auch mit einigen Auseinandersetzungen zum Thema "Newschoolgeometry":
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/2019-stumpjumper-evo-thread-1077199.html




Bin 1,88 und arbeite in nem shop wo ein Evo steht. Mir kommt nur noch 29 zoll ins Haus. Sitzt sich halt fast wie das L stumpy. Würde aber XL fahren wollen


----------



## deralteser (12. November 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Bin 1,88 und arbeite in nem shop wo ein Evo steht. Mir kommt nur noch 29 zoll ins Haus. Sitzt sich halt fast wie das L stumpy. Würde aber XL fahren wollen



Kann ich nachvollziehen. Die 445 vom normalen Stumpi in Large sind mir einfach "zu eng". Das normale XL hat nen 470er reach, meine ich (Das hat dann aber dieses "abnorm" hohe Steuerrohr)....das fühlte sich für mich nicht gut an. Das Evo mit den 475 ist für mich nochmal was ganz anderes - mir passts. Den 45er Vorbau hab ich bislang nicht rausgeschmissen. WENN, dann würde ich eher auf nen 50er als nen 40er wechseln.


Edit: Wenn Du schon ca. nen 510er gewohnt bist, wirds wirklich etwas eng mit dem Evo.
Ich war bislang mit 460ern (Achtung: Waren aber 650b bikes) sehr zufrieden. Die humane Verlängerung triffts bei mir auf den Punkt. Klar kann man da nicht alles am reach ausmachen. Es passt halt alles.


----------



## damianfromhell (12. November 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen. Die 445 vom normalen Stumpi in Large sind mir einfach "zu eng". Das normale XL hat nen 470er reach, meine ich....das fühlte sich schon anders an. Das Evo mit den 475 ist für mich nochmal was ganz anderes - mir passts gut. Den 45er Vorbau hab ich bislang nicht rausgeschmissen. WENN, dann würde ich eher auf nen 50er als nen 40er wechseln.
> 
> 
> Edit: Wenn Du schon ca. nen 510er gewohnt bist, wirds wirklich etwas eng mit dem Evo.
> Ich war bislang mit 460ern (Achtung: Waren aber 650b bikes) sehr zufrieden. Die humane Verlängerung triffts bei mir auf den Punkt. Klar kann man da nicht alles am reach ausmachen. Es passt halt alles.


Mir geht es auch um das Oberrohr. Durch den Sitzrohrwinkel sitzt man halt wie auf nem Large


----------



## deralteser (12. November 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch um das Oberrohr. Durch den Sitzrohrwinkel sitzt man halt wie auf nem Large


Verstehe. Fraglich, ob da nochmal was größeres (S4???) nachgelegt wird. Für Leute um die 1,90+ würds ja Sinn machen....


----------



## Stompy (13. November 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Wohnst Du im Münsterland?



Haha, nope. Aber ich kenn die PNW Trails. Und wenn ein Bike selbst für das krasse Zeug das Kazimer dort fährt zu low und zu slack ist, dann will das was heißen.


----------



## deralteser (13. November 2018)

Stompy schrieb:


> Haha, nope. Aber ich kenn die PNW Trails. Und wenn ein Bike selbst für das krasse Zeug das Kazimer dort fährt zu low und zu slack ist, dann will das was heißen.


Sehr "weit" interpretiert - aber sei es drum.
Persönliche Präferenz schimpft sich das im übertragenen Sinn - so umschreibt es Kazimer wunderbar unter "Looking ahead".





...gehe jetzt erstmal biken...


----------



## Münsterwurst (14. November 2018)

Finde das neue Evo sehr interessant und schwanke momentan zwischen Evo und Transition Sentinel als nächstes Bike. Wenn man beim Pinkbike-Review zwischen den Zeilen liest, dann scheint das Sentinel einen Ticken besser wegzukommen. Ist jemand von euch beide gefahren und kann einen Vergleich ziehen?


----------



## damianfromhell (14. November 2018)

Münsterwurst schrieb:


> Finde das neue Evo sehr interessant und schwanke momentan zwischen Evo und Transition Sentinel als nächstes Bike. Wenn man beim Pinkbike-Review zwischen den Zeilen liest, dann scheint das Sentinel einen Ticken besser wegzukommen. Ist jemand von euch beide gefahren und kann einen Vergleich ziehen?


das Sentinel ist weniger speziell wenn ich das richtig lese


----------



## Münsterwurst (14. November 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> das Sentinel ist weniger speziell wenn ich das richtig lese



 ist das jetzt aber gut oder schlecht? Mein Eindruck ist, dass beide Bikes sehr gut sind und sich nur in Nuancen unterscheiden, aber das macht die Wahl nicht einfacher...


----------



## damianfromhell (14. November 2018)

Münsterwurst schrieb:


> ist das jetzt aber gut oder schlecht? Mein Eindruck ist, dass beide Bikes sehr gut sind und sich nur in Nuancen unterscheiden, aber das macht die Wahl nicht einfacher...



Beim Stumpy ist vermutlich das Händlernetz besser  Und ob gut oder schlecht hängt wohl davon ab was man mit macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (14. November 2018)

@Münsterwurst
Finde das Sentinel auch sehr interessant. Die Unterschiede sind bei beiden bikes jetzt nicht wirklich riesig. Hab schon nen Demo im Keller stehen - stehe halt auf Speiseeis und hatte eben die Möglichkeit von diversen Probefahrten durchs erwähnte Händlernetz. Mir hats Gesamtkonzept vom Evo (Geo, Flipchip, Optik, Ausstattung, Preis) besser gefallen. Der asymmetrische Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut....und als Aluminiumfetischist war das Alu RAW noch nen riesiger Entscheidungsfaktor....
Das Sentinel empfinde ich persönlich nur aus Carbon als Augenweide. Bei Plastik bin ich aber aktuell noch raus - dazu hohe Preise hier in Deutschland, kaum Möglichkeiten ein bike zu testen, bei Problemen gehts mir das Koresspondieren via Email und Hin- und Herschicken tierisch auf die Nerven. Hab gerne nen guten Ansprechpartner im Shop. Das kann mir Transition im Raum NRW nicht bieten.


----------



## Münsterwurst (14. November 2018)

@damianfromhell @deralteser Danke für eure Einschätzungen. Bei mir ist es ähnlich, habe noch ein 2012er Evo im Keller stehen, was immer noch Spaß macht und das asymmetrische Design ist einfach genial. Das einzige, was mich am neuen Evo stört sind ein paar Komponenten (Gabel und Laufräder). Eigentlich bin ich ja gar kein Materialsnob...  aber beim Fahrwerk mach ich ungern Abstriche und die Laufräder scheinen schon sauschwer zu sein.


----------



## deralteser (15. November 2018)

Münsterwurst schrieb:


> @damianfromhell @deralteser Danke für eure Einschätzungen. Bei mir ist es ähnlich, habe noch ein 2012er Evo im Keller stehen, was immer noch Spaß macht und das asymmetrische Design ist einfach genial. Das einzige, was mich am neuen Evo stört sind ein paar Komponenten (Gabel und Laufräder). Eigentlich bin ich ja gar kein Materialsnob...  aber beim Fahrwerk mach ich ungern Abstriche und die Laufräder scheinen schon sauschwer zu sein.


Der Gabel muss man eine Chance geben. Die Grip Kartusche funktioniert - bis jetzt einfach und problemlos.
Die Laufräder mit 2.0er Speichen und die NX Kassette sind mir auch ein kleiner Dorn im Auge. Leichter geht definitiv. Hab mal das HR mit NX Kassette, 2,6er Butcher, tubeless, ohne Bremsscheibe gewogen. Kam auf glatt 3,0kg.

Edit: Der Laufradsatz wird nicht nur um die 1,8kg wiegen - wie im Aftermarket angegeben. Die OEM - Ware wird deutlich mehr wiegen. Zudem sind mir die 3 Sperrklinken der HR Nabe zu wenig. Der "Tritt ins Leere" kann ab und zu nerven.
Werde mir wohl irgendwann Stans Flow mit 240er DT Swiss aufbauen.....erstmal läuft aber alles...

Ich muss schon sagen, EIGENTLICH muss man an dem bike vorerst nichts ändern. Es funktioniert alles, macht Sinn und auch tierisch Bock. Ich habe mich oft erwischt, wie ich festgestellt habe, das alles an dem bike okay ist - so gesehen MUSS man nix austauschen. Das Teil will einfach gefahren werden 
Bis jetzt hab ich nur den Lenker und die Griffe ausgetauscht...für meine Verhältnisse sind das lächerlich wenig Anpassungsmaßnahmen...und das Beste: Ich bin komplett zufrieden damit


----------



## pat (15. November 2018)

Kollege fährt das Sentinel. Sehr zufrieden, insb. auch für Endurorennen. Super Geo, gut bergauf und bergab. Tretlagerhöhe ist "praktikabel tief", aufpassen sollte man dennoch ein wenig, z.B. in alpinem felsigem Gelände, und wenn's dabei schnell gehen soll. Das Evo hat deutlich mehr Tretlagerabsenkung, außergewöhnlich tief, in meinen Augen grenzwertig resp. zu tief. Im Park hätte ich damit wohl kein Problem, ausserhalb hingegen schon.


----------



## Münsterwurst (15. November 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Der Gabel muss man eine Chance geben. Die Grip Kartusche funktioniert - bis jetzt einfach und problemlos.
> Die Laufräder mit 2.0er Speichen und die NX Kassette sind mir auch ein kleiner Dorn im Auge. Leichter geht definitiv. Hab mal das HR mit NX Kassette, 2,6er Butcher, tubeless, ohne Bremsscheibe gewogen. Kam auf glatt 3,0kg.
> 
> Edit: Der Laufradsatz wird nicht nur um die 1,8kg wiegen - wie im Aftermarket angegeben. Die OEM - Ware wird deutlich mehr wiegen. Zudem sind mir die 3 Sperrklinken der HR Nabe zu wenig. Der "Tritt ins Leere" kann ab und zu nerven.
> ...



Jaja, EIGENTLICH brauch ich ja auch kein neues Radl… 

Danke, klingt ja ganz gut. Bei den Laufrädern schwirrt die Angabe 2,3 kg herum, was grob überschlagen auch zu Deiner Messung passen würde. Über die Gabel findet man leider nicht wirklich viele Erfahrungsberichte, aber die meisten decken sich mit Deiner Einschätzung --> wird also auch für mich gut genug sein.


----------



## damianfromhell (15. November 2018)

Gabel soll sogar sehr gut laufen wenn ich das richtig aus pinkbike übernommen habe. Laufräder sind schwer weil OEM gegenüber dem kaufbaren LRS keine Dt Naben hat und 2.0 durchgehende Speichen


----------



## pat (15. November 2018)

Bei OEM Laufrädern hat sich Speci noch nie mit Ruhm bekleckert. Leider.


----------



## damianfromhell (15. November 2018)

Dafür sind sie breit und mitlerweile mit Industrielagern zum größten Teil


----------



## sluette (15. November 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Der Gabel muss man eine Chance geben. Die Grip Kartusche funktioniert - bis jetzt einfach und problemlos.
> Die Laufräder mit 2.0er Speichen und die NX Kassette sind mir auch ein kleiner Dorn im Auge. Leichter geht definitiv. Hab mal das HR mit NX Kassette, 2,6er Butcher, tubeless, ohne Bremsscheibe gewogen. Kam auf glatt 3,0kg.


Die Gabel läuft bei mir astrein und überzeugt mich bislang völlig.
Die Laufräder wiegen nackt 2,3kg und haben wohl mit dem einzeln erhältlichen Traverse Satz (550€, 1800g) lediglich die Felge gemeinsam. Ich habe sie sofort gegen meine alten Wheels getauscht, aber das hatte ich ja schon früher erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Münsterwurst (15. November 2018)

So, kurz und schmerzlos: es ist bestellt...
Die selbstgemachten (und vorgezogenen) Weihnachtsgeschenke sind halt doch immer die schönsten!


----------



## deralteser (15. November 2018)

@Münsterwurst 
Sehr gute Wahl! Freu Dich auf specialized-typisch-geile Detaillösungen und ein absolut traumhaftes Raw-finish. Vom Fahrspaß ganz abgesehen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. November 2018)

Ist nicht raw - Da is Klarlack drauf


----------



## deralteser (15. November 2018)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Ist nicht raw - Da is Klarlack drauf



Klar, und ich heiße Superidiot...

Da is nix Klarlack drauf. Dat is pures AL.

Edit: Das bike steht bei mir in der Werkstatt, das bike wurde zu Genüge von mir befummelt, und ich kann feststellen: Da gibt es KEINEN Klarlack.

Leg' Dich nicht mit meinem "Raw - Fetisch - Alter - ego" an


----------



## freetourer (16. November 2018)

Das wäre mMn ziemlich ungewöhnlich, da ja die Rahmen dann ja direkt nach Produktion anfangen anzulaufen und immer matter werden.

Das sieht mMn nicht schön aus und wäre für mich da schon ein NoGo obwohl ich die Geo und das Konzept vom Evo recht gut finde.


----------



## deralteser (16. November 2018)

@freetourer
Das nennt sich dann Patina. Entweder mag man es, oder lässt es. Frag mal @KHUJAND oder schau in diesen thread hier:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-raw-bikes.557270/

Die Oberfläche des EVOs ist AL Natur und wird nur durch Bürsten behandelt. Für mich ist das Finish absolut perfekt. Ab und zu mal mit entsprechenden Pflegeprodukten behandeln, und fertig.

Edit: Das Evo gibts auch in schwarz lackiert - wenn auch nicht umbedingt bei deutschen Händlern. Finds in black aber eher langweilig und seelenlos...aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Grad das "Ungewöhnliche RAW" finde ich persönlich spitze. Nie wieder Lackplatzer oder -kratzer. Alle Spuren im blanken Aluminium sind individuell...für mich ist das herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (16. November 2018)

hätten die ruhig eloxieren können...ziemlich kratzfest, kein zusatzgewicht durch lack...


----------



## sluette (16. November 2018)

RAW ist absolut pflegeleicht und die Oberfläche sieht (für meinen Geschmack) 1000 mal besser aus wie eloxiert. RAW habe ich früher schon bei diversen Nicolais gehabt.


----------



## sluette (16. November 2018)

Sorry, bin gerade sentimental, verliebt und freu mich auf's WE:


----------



## deralteser (16. November 2018)

sluette schrieb:


> Sorry, bin gerade sentimental, verliebt und freu mich auf's WE:


Hast ja auch gute Gründe dafür


----------



## freetourer (16. November 2018)

sluette schrieb:


> RAW ist absolut pflegeleicht und die Oberfläche sieht (für meinen Geschmack) 1000 mal besser aus wie eloxiert. RAW habe ich früher schon bei diversen Nicolais gehabt.



Das musst Du mir mal erklären?

Wieso sollte ein RAW - Rahmen pflegeleicht sein im Vergleich zu einem Eloxierten?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ein RAW - Rahmen pflegeleicht sein im Vergleich zu einem Eloxierten?



Wenn der RAW Rahmen verdichtet wurde, dann ist er schon super pflegeleicht, vorrausgesetzt man imprägniert ihn auch 1-2 x im Jahr  
klare Punkte sind: weniger Gewicht, keine Lackplatzer, und die schöne Industrie Optik.


----------



## deralteser (16. November 2018)

Oberflächenfinish ist gebürstet/matt. Der glänzende Effekt ist aufnahmebedingt.


----------



## Münsterwurst (16. November 2018)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Wenn der RAW Rahmen verdichtet wurde, dann ist er schon super pflegeleicht, vorrausgesetzt man imprägniert ihn auch 1-2 x im Jahr
> klare Punkte sind: weniger Gewicht, keine Lackplatzer, und die schöne Industrie Optik.


Ich dachte eigentlich auch, dass da noch Klarlack drüber sei. Wie imprägniert man denn so einen raw-rahmen denn am besten? Eine schnelle Google-Suche hat paar Mittel zum drüberpinseln für Giesereien, Werkzeugmacher, etc. ausgespuckt. Verwendet ihr so etwas oder gibt es da was spezielles?


----------



## deralteser (16. November 2018)

Danke @KHUJAND 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1712954


----------



## sluette (16. November 2018)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Wenn der RAW Rahmen verdichtet wurde, dann ist er schon super pflegeleicht, vorrausgesetzt man imprägniert ihn auch 1-2 x im Jahr
> klare Punkte sind: weniger Gewicht, keine Lackplatzer, und die schöne Industrie Optik.



Muchas Gracias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2018)

Münsterwurst schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich auch, dass da noch Klarlack drüber sei. Wie imprägniert man denn so einen raw-rahmen denn am besten? Eine schnelle Google-Suche hat paar Mittel zum drüberpinseln für Giesereien, Werkzeugmacher, etc. ausgespuckt. Verwendet ihr so etwas oder gibt es da was spezielles?



Bitte kein Klarlack oder klar Pulver... wird nach einiger Zeit gelb 





So sieht ein Specialized RAW gebürstet (verdichtet) und imprägniert aus 
Bei der Imprägnierung ist darauf zu achten das viel Flüssigwachs enthalten ist, egal welches Mittel funktioniert dann !


----------



## Münsterwurst (16. November 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Danke @KHUJAND
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1712954



Danke, so Zeug hab ich eh noch irgendwo rumstehen


----------



## sluette (16. November 2018)

Wobei dir Oberfläche von dem Demo auf dem Bild von Khujand immer noch nicht vergleichbar mir der vom EVO ist. Eine gleichmäßige Behandlung mit feiner Stahlwolle kommt dem EVO schon nahe.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. November 2018)

Woher kommt diese Kontur vorne um die Eingänge der Züge? Warum ist der Bereich der sitzklemme anders?


----------



## deralteser (18. November 2018)

Ist Fertigungs-/Passformbedingt.


----------



## Bimmelicous (19. November 2018)

Moin
Hab mal ne Frage zum Evo: Bin ein 12er stumpy evo gefahren und aktuell ein enduro evo. Und was mir dabei krass auf den Zeiger geht sind die asymetrisch eingespeichten Hinterräder. Ist das denn nun beim neuen evo stumper immernoch so oder kann man da jetzt auch endlich normale Laufräder reinstecken?

meeersn


----------



## damianfromhell (19. November 2018)

Bimmelicous schrieb:


> Moin
> Hab mal ne Frage zum Evo: Bin ein 12er stumpy evo gefahren und aktuell ein enduro evo. Und was mir dabei krass auf den Zeiger geht sind die asymetrisch eingespeichten Hinterräder. Ist das denn nun beim neuen evo stumper immernoch so oder kann man da jetzt auch endlich normale Laufräder reinstecken?
> 
> meeersn


standard passt. nix mit asym


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. November 2018)

Assymetrische HR wären technisch aber sinnvoll ;-)

Noch eine Frage, bevor wieder alle hohen Blutdruck bekommen:
Wie verändern sich die elektrischen Eigenschaften von Alu durch eure special(-ized) Oberflächenbehandlung?


----------



## deralteser (19. November 2018)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Assymetrische HR wären technisch aber sinnvoll ;-)
> 
> Noch eine Frage, bevor wieder alle hohen Blutdruck bekommen:
> Wie verändern sich die elektrischen Eigenschaften von Alu durch eure special(-ized) Oberflächenbehandlung?



Made my day!  Das bike implodiert komplett  

Sorry, wie kommste denn jetzt darauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. November 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Klar, und ich heiße Superidiot...
> 
> Da is nix Klarlack drauf. Dat is pures AL.



Weil ich nicht irgendwelchen "Superidioten" im forum alles einfach abnehme. 
Alu ist ein recht guter el. Leiter. Wenn ich nun den el. Widerstand zwischen sattelklemme und Steuersatzlagersitz oder sonstigen stellen Messe auf denen nie Lack drauf ist, Messe ich annähernd 0 Ohm zwischen zwei Stellen irgendwo im sichtbaren Bereich das Rahmes geht's gegen unendlich... 

Alles natürlich im Rahmen der Mess(un)genauigkeit und messmittelgrenzen


----------



## sluette (19. November 2018)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Weil ich nicht irgendwelchen "Superidioten" im forum alles einfach abnehme.


Gute Einstellung, mache ich auch nicht. 



keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Alu ist ein recht guter el. Leiter. Wenn ich nun den el. Widerstand zwischen sattelklemme und Steuersatzlagersitz oder sonstigen stellen Messe auf denen nie Lack drauf ist, Messe ich annähernd 0 Ohm zwischen zwei Stellen irgendwo im sichtbaren Bereich das Rahmes geht's gegen unendlich...
> 
> Alles natürlich im Rahmen der Mess(un)genauigkeit und messmittelgrenzen


Was hat das für eine Relevanz beim biken ??? Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, ich kann mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## deralteser (19. November 2018)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Weil ich nicht irgendwelchen "Superidioten" im forum alles einfach abnehme.
> Alu ist ein recht guter el. Leiter. Wenn ich nun den el. Widerstand zwischen sattelklemme und Steuersatzlagersitz oder sonstigen stellen Messe auf denen nie Lack drauf ist, Messe ich annähernd 0 Ohm zwischen zwei Stellen irgendwo im sichtbaren Bereich das Rahmes geht's gegen unendlich...
> 
> Alles natürlich im Rahmen der Mess(un)genauigkeit und messmittelgrenzen



Ja, sorry. Als Superidiot - vielen Dank - ist das Durchmessen eines Mtb Rahmens nicht mein Tagesgeschäft. War ja nicht negativ gemeint - ich kann mit Deiner Frage im Bezug zum Radfahren nur absolut nichts anfangen. Vielleicht kannst Du mich da aufklären?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. November 2018)

Hab ich nie behauptet, dass es was mit Radfahren zu tun hat!
Aber ich habe darauf hingewiesen,  dass der Rahmen nicht raw ist -  wie behauptet.
Anschließend wurde ich durch euch mit mehr oder weniger überzeugenden Argumenten belehrt, dass der Rahmen aber "sowas von raw sei". 

Tipp : eine Seite weiter vorne stehts noch

Aber sich zu einem Irrtum zu bekennen, ist halt nicht so einfach - lieber stellt man sich auf unwissend und verwundert...


----------



## deralteser (19. November 2018)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Hab ich nie behauptet, dass es was mit Radfahren zu tun hat!
> Aber ich habe darauf hingewiesen,  dass der Rahmen nicht raw ist -  wie behauptet.
> Anschließend wurde ich durch euch mit mehr oder weniger überzeugenden Argumenten belehrt, dass der Rahmen aber "sowas von raw sei".
> 
> ...



Okay... Na denn is ja gut...


----------



## iceis (19. November 2018)

Ok er ist also nicht raw, lackiert ist er aber auch nicht? was ist er dann? eloxiert ist er ja auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. November 2018)

er ist schön... einfach nur schön.


----------



## iceis (19. November 2018)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> er ist schön... einfach nur schön.



du hast doch damit angefangen, also brings zu ende^^


----------



## fakemasterfunk (20. November 2018)

Weiß jemand ob man den Kettenstrebenschutz auch einzeln bestellen kann und wo?
Lg


----------



## Bimmelicous (20. November 2018)

Benötige doch auch noch eine Antwort 

Und zwar wie die Züge im Rahmen verlegt sind. Sind die in kleinen Röhrchen oder baumeln die frei im Rahmen rum?

Dankeeeee


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. November 2018)

Sind frei, haben aber eine schaumhülle damit nix klappert.
Zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau sind entfernbare Kunststoffeinsätze

Insgesamt sehr schöne Leitungsführung (vorausgesetzt man möchte die Bremse nicht außen verlegt haben... )


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. November 2018)

SebIBK schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man den Kettenstrebenschutz auch einzeln bestellen kann und wo?
> Lg


Bei jedem Specialized Händler...


----------



## ilfer (28. November 2018)

Ich habe einen Fehler gemacht. Ich habe diesen Thread hier gelesen und mich in die Optik dieses Bikes verliebt. Verdammt.


----------



## Bimmelicous (28. November 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Fehler gemacht. Ich habe diesen Thread hier gelesen und mich in die Optik dieses Bikes verliebt. Verdammt.



same shit. und auf einmal BRAUCHT man mal wieder ein neues Rad...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. November 2018)

Mmmmmh 
Leider noch nicht ganz fertig....


----------



## ilfer (28. November 2018)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Mmmmmh
> Leider noch nicht ganz fertig....


Die Fotos gehen nicht, zum Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (28. November 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Die Fotos gehen nicht, zum Glück!


Kaufen er es muss


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (29. November 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Die Fotos gehen nicht, zum Glück!



Ist mein Phone wohl doch nicht so smart... 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2336154


----------



## ilfer (29. November 2018)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Kaufen er es muss


Jetzt hab ich das Ding auch noch NEU für 2690€ angeboten bekommen... vom Händler hier im Bikemarkt!


----------



## Bimmelicous (29. November 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich das Ding auch noch NEU für 2690€ angeboten bekommen... vom Händler hier im Bikemarkt!



der slowene?


----------



## ilfer (29. November 2018)

Bimmelicous schrieb:


> der slowene?


Ja! Paypal akzeptiert er auch, kann also nix passieren...


----------



## Stylo77 (29. November 2018)

wieso soll da nix passieren können ?


----------



## Bimmelicous (29. November 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ja! Paypal akzeptiert er auch, kann also nix passieren...



Mit ihm hatte ich auch gesprochen. Das blöde ist, dass er ca. eine Woche braucht um die Bikes zu beschaffen. Er hat sie nicht vorrätig. Und das nächste was mich stutzig macht ist, dass er 0 Bewertungen hat. Und der Shop ist auch noch ganz im Südosten Sloweniens an der serbischen Grenze. Das war mir dann doch zu riskant für den Versand. Und zu weit weg um es persönlich abzuholen..


----------



## Stylo77 (29. November 2018)

er kann dir nen karton steine schicken und da kannste mit paypal auch nix anfangen
er gibt bei paypal die trackingnummer an und fertig - thema käuferschutz erledigt (im bekanntenkreis is das genau so vorgekommen)

heisst natürlich nicht das es so laufen muss aber safe ist paypal eben auch nicht zu 100%


----------



## Bimmelicous (29. November 2018)

Ich will hier auch echt niemanden schlecht machen aber sei vorsichtig. Niemand bietet einen Preis auch nur ansatzweise so weit weg von den 3400 an. Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich gar keinen einzigen Shop gefunden, der überhaupt von dem Preis abweicht. Und dann auch noch so weit weg. Kann easy in die Hose gehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (29. November 2018)

Okay danke Euch! Dann lass ich das.
Mit Paypal hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen BTW


----------



## ToppaHarley (29. November 2018)

Verlockend, aber die Differenz ist doch etwas arg - zumal im Euro Raum der UVP gleich sein sollte...
Wie wäre es mit nem Speci Concept/Elite Store in deiner Nähe und mal nach Rabatt fragen?
IdR geht bei Speci Bikes od. Teilen immer was, seien sie auch noch so neu... und du hast nen Ansprechpartner bei dir in der Nähe, falls doch mal etwas zwecks Garantie sein sollte!


----------



## damianfromhell (29. November 2018)

Würde auch Lokal kaufen. Des Bike kommt mit Gabeel ohne abgesägten Schaft. So kannst du mit deinem Dealer die Sitzposition anpassen usw. Sparst sogesehen ne Menge Geld/Arbeit.


----------



## deralteser (30. November 2018)

...


----------



## deralteser (30. November 2018)

...


----------



## die_nette (14. Dezember 2018)

Nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Ich bin sonst eher der Forum Leser und selten der Kommentierter.  Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen das Stumpjumper Evo 29“ geholt und berichte gerne mal von meinen ersten Eindrücken. Zunächst sei vielleicht erwähnt das ich hauptsächlich Enduro fahre und im Park am liebsten meinen Downhiller. Ich habe mir sehr viel Zeit gelassen mit der Wahl eines neuen Bikes und viele Räder getestet. Unteranderem auch um herauszufinden auf welche Laufradgröße ich als nächstes setzten werde. Seit vier Jahren bin ich auf einem Canyon Strive unterwegs und stets zufrieden aber nun darf es was Neues sein. Ich habe das Evo vorher nicht Probe gefahren, sondern nur anhand von Geometrietabellen (Abgleich mit allen bisher getestet Rädern) und Neugier entschieden. 

Bei einer Körpergröße von 1,64 m habe ich bei dem Evo Größe S2 (m) gewählt. Das Bike wurde wirklich fix geliefert und es gefiel mir live definitiv besser als auf Bildern. Das raw gebürstet, ohne großen Schriftzug, sieht schick aus. Ich entschied erstmal alles an dem Bike so zu lassen wie es ist. Dass es kein Leichtgewicht ist war mir klar, spielt aber bei meiner Wahl keine vorrangige Rolle. Gerade das Gewicht der Laufräder merkt man, zumindest beim hochheben. Vorab gibt die Tubelessumrüstung eine minimale Gewichtsersparnis.  Tubelessventile werden mitgeliefert. Einen Unterrohrschutz habe ich vor der ersten Tour noch gebaut, da ich nicht wusste wie sehr das mit dem tiefen Tretlager ins Gewicht fallen wird. Schade das der hier nicht serienmäßig verbaut ist.

Nun zur ersten Fahrt. Das Evo ist berghoch, wie zu erwarten, keine Bergziege aber es fährt sich trotzdem sehr gut!  Der 1x12- fach Antrieb gibt mir genügend Spielraum um das Rad sehr entspannt den Berg hinauf zu pedalieren. Zunächst fahre ich mit offenem Dämpfer, probiere dann aber doch den Lockout und stelle fest, es geht deutlich leichter.
Bergab hält sich das Evo an das was die Geometrietabelle erahnen lässt. Es ist schnell, so schnell, dass ich das Gefühl habe meine Reaktion und mein Blick ist zu langsam für dieses Fahrrad. Ich fühle mich unglaublich sicher und bin erstaunt, dass ich plötzlich Wellen double die ich davor lieber weggedrückt habe. Das Bike geht unglaublich leicht in die Luft. Im Vergleich zum Specialized Enduro brauche ich nicht so viel Körpereinsatz um das Bike in die Kurven zu drücken (die beiden Räder lassen sich eigentlich nicht vergleichen). Gabel und Dämpfer (30% SAG) funktionieren gut! Die Reifen werde ich wohl bei Gelegenheit tauschen. Im Trocknen sind die ok aber sobald es etwas nass wird, sind sie schwer berechenbar.
Das niedrige Tretlager spürt man. Ein bis zweimal bin ich schon beim pedalieren mit dem Pedal angestoßen. Allerdings ist es weniger extrem als ich dachte! Den Flipchip habe ich nach der ersten Tour von Low auf High gedreht, den Unterschied merke ich allerdings nicht.
Den flachen Lenkwinkel merkt man deutlich. Mir gibt er Sicherheit und ich traue mich beherzt Druck aufs Vorderrad zu geben.

Ich habe verhältnismäßig kurze Beine und fand deshalb das kurze Sitzrohr interessant. Die xFusion lässt sich bis auf 20 mm im Sitzrohr versenken. Der Sattel ist damit im eingefahrenen Zustand immer noch tiefer als die Sättel meiner bisherigen Räder. Bei vollem Hub (150mm) passts dann auch genau zum pedalieren.

Fazit: Den Kauf habe ich bisher nicht bereut! Das Bike hält was es verspricht. Es ist aber eine Extreme und mit Sicherheit nicht für jeden/jede das Richtige. Sind einem berghoch die Zeiten egal und man hat richtig Freude am herunterfahren (vor allem auch wenn‘s grob wird) dann ist man hier genau richtig. Ich bin gespannt wie es weitergeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimo (14. Dezember 2018)

Bin nun auch seit 2 Wochen mit dem EVO unterwegs. Ein würdiger Nachfolger für mein geschätztes 6Fattie.
Wieder einmal ohne Testfahrt kaufen müssen aber es hat sich gelohnt. Die Geometrie ist echt ein Hit. Meine Bedenken, dass mein Fahrstil mit der langen Front nicht zusammen passt, haben sich sofort verflüchtigt. Man ist super in das Rad integriert. Das einzige was mir fehlt ist die geniale Traktion der 3.0er Reifen auf schrägen Wurzelpassagen. Klettern tut das EVO sehr gut, allerdings durch das Gewicht der Laufräder etwas behäbig. Schnelle Trailabschnitte sind dafür ein Traum, je heftiger es über Wurzeln geht, desto mehr überzeugt die Fox mit dem GRIP Dämpfer. Und da habe ich sehr hohe Ansprüche, weil ich im Fattie DVO, MRP, FOX 34 mit Fast 3Way und AWK, FOX 36 GRIP2 gefahren bin. Die GRIP2 wartet nun noch auf einen Einsatz im EVO.

Geändert habe ich bis jetzt nur den Sattel und Lenker (800 ist mir auf meinen Trails zu breit). Reifen sind auf Tubeless umgebaut, was etwas schwierig war. Musste vorne das Felgenband wechseln und sehr viel Milch einfüllen um es dicht zu bekommen. Die vordere Bremsscheibe musste ich auch reklamieren, 1,82 bis 1,87mm Dicke hat nicht funktioniert .
Ein leichterer Laufradsatz ist im Zulauf und dann wird auch die elendsschwere NX Kassette gegen eine GX getauscht.


----------



## ilfer (14. Dezember 2018)

Heimo schrieb:


> Bin nun auch seit 2 Wochen mit dem EVO unterwegs. Ein würdiger Nachfolger für mein geschätztes 6Fattie.


Hast Du das EVO in 27,5 oder 29 Zoll? Und wenn ja, warum?


----------



## Bimmelicous (14. Dezember 2018)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Überzeugendes Fahrrad. Nur die Ausstattung ist nicht optimal. Für den Preis aber völlig ok. Die Bremse musste nach der ersten Runde weg. Seit Jahren fahre ich Shimano und da passt mir die Code einfach nicht. Ansonsten steht als nächstes auch Abnehmen auf dem Plan. Entweder erstmal über die Kurbel oder doch der LRS inkl GX auf xD. Schau ma mal. 
Der Reifen konnte mich allerdings nicht überzeugen. Traktion war ok, Haltbarkeit eher nicht...


----------



## ilfer (14. Dezember 2018)

Bimmelicous schrieb:


> Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Überzeugendes Fahrrad. Nur die Ausstattung ist nicht optimal. Für den Preis aber völlig ok. Die Bremse musste nach der ersten Runde weg. Seit Jahren fahre ich Shimano und da passt mir die Code einfach nicht. Ansonsten steht als nächstes auch Abnehmen auf dem Plan. Entweder erstmal über die Kurbel oder doch der LRS inkl GX auf xD. Schau ma mal.
> Der Reifen konnte mich allerdings nicht überzeugen. Traktion war ok, Haltbarkeit eher nicht...


Die Code R sollte eigentlich absolut gut sein. Die verbaut Spec ja sogar an den Levos. Ich vermute mal, die war noch nicht ordentlich eingebremst... ;-)


----------



## Bimmelicous (14. Dezember 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Die Code R sollte eigentlich absolut gut sein. Die verbaut Spec ja sogar an den Levos. Ich vermute mal, die war noch nicht ordentlich eingebremst... ;-)



nene die is auch echt gut. Funktioniert klasse. Ich mag aber den Shimano Druckpunkt deutlich lieber. Komme mit meinen kleinen Donaldhänden mit Avid Bremsen einfach nicht zurecht. War schon immer so. Hab der Code nach Jahren mal wieder eine Chance gegeben aber für MICH passt sie nicht. Ansonsten eine super Bremse, keine Frage.


----------



## ilfer (14. Dezember 2018)

Bimmelicous schrieb:


> nene die is auch echt gut. Funktioniert klasse. Ich mag aber den Shimano Druckpunkt deutlich lieber. Komme mit meinen kleinen Donaldhänden mit Avid Bremsen einfach nicht zurecht. War schon immer so. Hab der Code nach Jahren mal wieder eine Chance gegeben aber für MICH passt sie nicht. Ansonsten eine super Bremse, keine Frage.


Ah okay  Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen (ohne mich genau auf das EVO) zu beziehen: Gewichtseinsparung macht am allermeisten an den Laufrädern Sinn! Ne leichte Kurbel ist eher schöner wohnen...


----------



## Bimmelicous (14. Dezember 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ah okay  Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen (ohne mich genau auf das EVO) zu beziehen: Gewichtseinsparung macht am allermeisten an den Laufrädern Sinn! Ne leichte Kurbel ist eher schöner wohnen...



Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, vielen Dank...
Ist allerdings auch eine Preis- und Zeitfrage. Möchte ich schnell Gewicht verlieren wird es wohl eher die Kurbel. Will ich viel Gewicht verlieren die Laufräder. Dann muss ich allerdings noch etwas warten bis sich der Kontostand wieder ein wenig erholt hat


----------



## Heimo (14. Dezember 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Hast Du das EVO in 27,5 oder 29 Zoll? Und wenn ja, warum?


Ich hab das 29er. Mich hat die Geometrie interessiert, weil so viel über lang und flach geschrieben wird, da hilft nur testen.

Bei der Kurbel ist Gewichtsparen ganz leicht, Stahlkettenblatt gegen Alu tauschen. Die Alukurbel ist nämlich gar nicht so schwer und nur mit Carbon und für viel Geld Gewichtsparen möglich.

Die Laufräder sind auf jeden Fall sehr schwer, irgendwas um 2300 g und Kassette 615 g, Schlauch 240 g.


----------



## DerohneName (17. Dezember 2018)

Bimmelicous schrieb:


> Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, vielen Dank...
> Ist allerdings auch eine Preis- und Zeitfrage. Möchte ich schnell Gewicht verlieren wird es wohl eher die Kurbel. Will ich viel Gewicht verlieren die Laufräder. Dann muss ich allerdings noch etwas warten bis sich der Kontostand wieder ein wenig erholt hat


Ne leichte Kurbel bringt so gut wie nichts. 
Wenn dann an Laufrädern Gewicht sparen... 1kg Gewicht spürst du nicht wenn es nicht eben auf bewegten Teilen ist.


----------



## clemsi (29. Dezember 2018)

Grüße,
Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr denn beim 29er evo bei welcher Körpergröße?
Ich bin 1.85, mit langen Armen und habe die leichte Befürchtung, dass mir sogar das S3 etwas knapp sein könnte. 

Momentan habe ich ein L Patrol (457 reach) mit 50er Vorbau, was zwar fahrbar ist, aber ich dennoch mehr Platz gebrauchen könnte. Im November hatte ich ein XL Rallon (485 reach) mit 33er Vorbau zum ausgiebig Testen - das hat sich von der Größe her super angefühlt, aber ich möchte auch noch andere Räder in die Auswahl aufnehmen.
Meine Vorstellung: 29er mit „moderner Geo“, sprich steiler Sitzwinkel, großzügiger Reach, Lenkwinkel 65 und weniger, kurzer Gabeloffset; schön wäre auch ein chip zur geo verstellung. 
Weitere Kandidaten wären noch das Sentinel und das neue Alu Slash, wobei mir von allen vieren das Slash als das gemäßigste erscheint und mich beim XL auch etwas das lange Sitzrohr stört.
Warum ist es bei euch das Evo geworden (ich nehme an, ihr habt auch verglichen)? Was mich beim evo auf dem papier etwas stört, ist die magere Ausstattung im vgl. Zum Slash zum beispiel.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (29. Dezember 2018)

clemsi schrieb:


> Grüße,
> Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr denn beim 29er evo bei welcher Körpergröße?
> Ich bin 1.85, mit langen Armen und habe die leichte Befürchtung, dass mir sogar das S3 etwas knapp sein könnte.
> 
> ...


Wenn du ein Evo mit 45mm Vorbau fährst wird nicht viel Unterschied sein. 

Bisher nur das Ding im Bikeshop bewundert... Das ist ne lange Kiste (bin 180). 
Denke nicht dass dir das zu klein sein wird ehrlich gesagt. 
Ansonsten das 27,5er Evo nehmen.. hat mehr Reach


----------



## Bimmelicous (31. Dezember 2018)

clemsi schrieb:


> Grüße,
> Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr denn beim 29er evo bei welcher Körpergröße?
> Ich bin 1.85, mit langen Armen und habe die leichte Befürchtung, dass mir sogar das S3 etwas knapp sein könnte.
> 
> ...



Zur Größe kann ich dir nichts sagen mit meinen 174. fahre das S2 in 275.
Ich hatte aber auch noch das Remedy und Alu-Bronson zur Auswahl. Die Ausstattung in der Preiskategorie des Evos ist bei allen etwas mager. Das Fahrwerk beim Evo funktioniert allerdings erstaunlich gut. Die Bremse hab ich gleich weggeschmissen und demnächst werden noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten gewechselt aber im Großen und Ganzen ist die Ausstattung solide für den Preis.
Was mich beim Bronson abgeschreckt hat: Es ist ein paar 100€ teurer, dafür keine Vorteile. Gewicht madig, Ausstattung nicht überzeugend gegenüber dem Evo.
Was mich beim Remedy abgeschreckt hat: All das, was Specialized die letzten Jahre "falsch" gemacht hat findet man jetzt am Trek. Überall Spezialkomponenten (Steuersatz, Dämpfer etc blabla). Spezialized macht beim Evo endlich mal alles richtig und baut ausschließlich "normale" Parts ein. Kein Kack Spezidämpfer mehr, keine asymetrischen Hinterräder etc. Dazu eine wirklich geniale Geo.

Selbst meine Befürchtung, dass es nicht so gut bergauf geht wurde nicht erfüllt. Es ist durch die Bank ein geiles Bike. Und wenn man noch ein paar Mark investiert wirds noch geiler..


----------



## clemsi (31. Dezember 2018)

@Bimmelicous 
Ich finde aber, dass gerade Trek sich in den letzten Jahren richtig gut gemacht hat - das Remedy 8 mit eagle und lyric ist schon relativ gut ausgestattet. Lediglich bremsen und pressfit find ich schlecht gewählt. 
Unabhängig davon hast du aber da 3 ungleiche Kandidaten gewählt. Der Ansatz vom evo unterscheidet sich schon sehr vom remedy und bronson, meiner Meinung nach.
Ich hatte ja das Slash auf dem Schirm, aber bis auf den steileren Sitzwinkel beim 8er wirkt das slash im vgl zum evo, sentinel usw etwas bieder und gewöhnlichen. Das ist per se nicht negativ, aber in meinem fall nicht das, was ich suche
Schön ausgewogen fand ich das Rallon, aber ich brauche nicht unbedingt carbon und das evo kann ich über meinen lokalen shop beziehen.


----------



## Bimmelicous (31. Dezember 2018)

clemsi schrieb:


> @Bimmelicous
> Ich finde aber, dass gerade Trek sich in den letzten Jahren richtig gut gemacht hat - das Remedy 8 mit eagle und lyric ist schon relativ gut ausgestattet. Lediglich bremsen und pressfit find ich schlecht gewählt.
> Unabhängig davon hast du aber da 3 ungleiche Kandidaten gewählt. Der Ansatz vom evo unterscheidet sich schon sehr vom remedy und bronson, meiner Meinung nach.
> Ich hatte ja das Slash auf dem Schirm, aber bis auf den steileren Sitzwinkel beim 8er wirkt das slash im vgl zum evo, sentinel usw etwas bieder und gewöhnlichen. Das ist per se nicht negativ, aber in meinem fall nicht das, was ich suche
> Schön ausgewogen fand ich das Rallon, aber ich brauche nicht unbedingt carbon und das evo kann ich über meinen lokalen shop beziehen.




sicher hat trek viel richtig gemacht. aber wieso ein eh schon steifes rad noch steifer machen und dann diesen doofen knock block einbauen müssen. das verstehe ich nicht.

sicher sind meine 3 kandidaten sehr ungleich. anfangs waren es auch nur trek und SC aber nachdem ich dann festgestellt hatte, dass beim neuen EVO dieser ganze Spezialscheiss raus ist, ist das in meiner Liste aufgepoppt. und da bin ich jetzt eh froh drum. das slash wars bei mir nicht da ich kein 29er wollte..


----------



## DerohneName (31. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand von euch eigentlich schon beim Slowenen gekauft? 
Wenn nicht werde ich da jemanden vorbeischauen lassen ob das safe ist oder nicht...


----------



## clemsi (31. Dezember 2018)

Der Tüp mit einer positiven Bewertungen? Ganz unabhängig von einem etwaigen Risiko (deswegen fragst du wahrscheinlich) wären mir in dem Fall die gesparten 15% das nicht wert. 10% sollte man auch beim nächsten Händler bekommen (oder zumindest upgrades wie bremsen etc) und dort kann man hin, falls irgendwas mit der Kiste ist. Aber Diese Diskussion wolltest du wahrscheinlich gar nicht vom Zaun brechen


----------



## DerohneName (31. Dezember 2018)

Das war mir eh bewusst...die 3500€ UVP möchte ich sicher nicht zahlen... Dafür finde ich die Ausstattung sagen wir Mal  milde ausgedrückt "nicht adäquat". 

Was meint ihr: Eher das 27,5 oder 29 Evo? 
Ich glaube dass das 29er für meine Haustrails doch etwas öde sein wird (Wienerwald)...


----------



## clemsi (1. Januar 2019)

Ich hol mir -wenn- auf alle Fälle das 29“. Unterfordert sind auf gewöhnlichen trails sicherlich beide, wobei das 29er wahrscheinlich mit mehr Nachdruck gefahren werden will? 

Ich versteh auch nicht, wieso an vielen Stellen die Ausstattung bzw das P/L Verhältnis von dem Evo so gelobt wird - low end Fox Fahrwerk, NX Antrieb, Sram Bremsen, schwere Laufräder usw ; wäre schon eine kleine challenge, das Rad noch schlechter auszustatten . Zum Glück weiß das mein Händler auch und bietet mir ohne Nachfrage idr günstig und unkompliziert Upgrades an. 
Die Bremsen würden gleich rausfliegen, Renthal Cockpit hab ich noch eins über. Eine vario mit mehr hub und leichtere Laufräder wären auch eine option, den nx antrieb würde ich runterfahren.


----------



## DerohneName (1. Januar 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> Ich hol mir -wenn- auf alle Fälle das 29“. Unterfordert sind auf gewöhnlichen trails sicherlich beide, wobei das 29er wahrscheinlich mit mehr Nachdruck gefahren werden will?
> 
> Ich versteh auch nicht, wieso an vielen Stellen die Ausstattung bzw das P/L Verhältnis von dem Evo so gelobt wird - low end Fox Fahrwerk, NX Antrieb, Sram Bremsen, schwere Laufräder usw ; wäre schon eine kleine challenge, das Rad noch schlechter auszustatten . Zum Glück weiß das mein Händler auch und bietet mir ohne Nachfrage idr günstig und unkompliziert Upgrades an.
> Die Bremsen würden gleich rausfliegen, Renthal Cockpit hab ich noch eins über. Eine vario mit mehr hub und leichtere Laufräder wären auch eine option, den nx antrieb würde ich runterfahren.


Wenn wird's bei mir eher 27,5 ...ne Probefahrt mit nem normalen Stumpjumper in 29" wird aber Aufschluss geben. 

Ich hoffe auf nen 10% Rabatt- wenn nicht suche ich nen anderen Händler  
Und ja für 3500€ ne 200€ Schaltgruppe und nichtmal ne Performance FOX Gabel anzubieten ist ein Witz. 

Aber die Geo finde ich extrem interessant.. Tiefes Tretlager , längere KS und Flacher LW sind das beste Rezept.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (10. Januar 2019)

Moin,

pflegt/schützt ihr eigentlich die Rahmen irgendwie? Ich würde einen Unterrohrschutz anbringen und vllt hier und da noch ein bißchen Tape an den empfindlichen Stellen, das war's. 
Ich hab gesehen, dass es von invisiframe ein komplettes set gibt (interessanterweise haben die auch das raw, nicht das schwarze als beispiel) - nicht, dass ich mir das überlege, aber offensichtlich sind die der meinung, dass man auch einen Raw rahmen abkleben sollte (klar, die wollen ihre kits verkaufen...)?

Was anderes: fährt jemand n coil?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. Januar 2019)

Raw und raw-Optik sollte man unterscheiden...

Ja, coil is gut,  wäre aber besser  wenn der Hinterbau etwas progressiver wäre...


----------



## clemsi (11. Januar 2019)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Raw und raw-Optik sollte man unterscheiden...


 Und das ist evo ist nun was?


----------



## fr-andi (11. Januar 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> Und das ist evo ist nun was?


das ist Evo ist Klarlack drüber


----------



## Canyon-Freak (23. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss das Größenthema nochmal aufgreifen, da ich lieder keine Möglichkeit habe das Bike probezusitzen. 
Ich bin 178vm mit relativ langen Beinen (SL84cm). 
Es soll auf jeden fall das 29" werden, aber welche Länge S2 oder S3.
Was meint ihr? 
Gruß Jan


----------



## Bimmelicous (23. Januar 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich muss das Größenthema nochmal aufgreifen, da ich lieder keine Möglichkeit habe das Bike probezusitzen.
> Ich bin 178vm mit relativ langen Beinen (SL84cm).
> Es soll auf jeden fall das 29" werden, aber welche Länge S2 oder S3.
> ...



wenn du in der Münchner Gegend wohnst kannst du gerne mal mein S2 probesitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (23. Januar 2019)

Bimmelicous schrieb:


> wenn du in der Münchner Gegend wohnst kannst du gerne mal mein S2 probesitzen.





Bimmelicous schrieb:


> wenn du in der Münchner Gegend wohnst kannst du gerne mal mein S2 probesitzen.


Leider nein, komme aus dem Großraum Stuttgart. Bei welcher Größe fährst Du das S2?


----------



## DerohneName (23. Januar 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich muss das Größenthema nochmal aufgreifen, da ich lieder keine Möglichkeit habe das Bike probezusitzen.
> Ich bin 178vm mit relativ langen Beinen (SL84cm).
> Es soll auf jeden fall das 29" werden, aber welche Länge S2 oder S3.
> ...


S2 würde ich sagen. 
Das S3 bin ich probegesessen, das ist schon ne richtige Kiste. 
Ich sag's so: Wenn du wirklich aktiv fährst (und das tuen wirklich nicht viele die ich sehe), ergo richtig in Angriffsposition dann das S3.

Bin selber 180 etwa.. mein momentanes Bike mit 473mm Reach rutscht vorne auch manchmal weg, weil ich nicht immer aktiv fahre und Druck ausüben.


----------



## clemsi (23. Januar 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich muss das Größenthema nochmal aufgreifen...



Bei bikesnboards in Stuttgart müsste noch ein 650b S2 stehen (ich weiß, der Reach ist anders); mein 29" S3 ist schon im Shop, aber ich warte noch auf neue LR -  sonst könntest das mal Probe rollen.
Von der Schrittlänge her wirst du auf keinen Fall Probleme beim S3 bekommen. Ich fahr es erst mal mit 50er Vorbau (bin 1.85) und schau dann, ob ich weiter runter gehe. Ich denke, mit einem kurzen (33/35) Vorbau kannst du das Teil auf jeden Fall fahren (andersherum das S2 sicherlich mit längerem Vorbau)- schlussendlich einfach nur die Frage, auf was du dich wohler fühlst.


----------



## Cocolores_1 (5. Februar 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> Der Gabel muss man eine Chance geben. Die Grip Kartusche funktioniert - bis jetzt einfach und problemlos.
> Die Laufräder mit 2.0er Speichen und die NX Kassette sind mir auch ein kleiner Dorn im Auge. Leichter geht definitiv. Hab mal das HR mit NX Kassette, 2,6er Butcher, tubeless, ohne Bremsscheibe gewogen. Kam auf glatt 3,0kg.
> 
> Edit: Der Laufradsatz wird nicht nur um die 1,8kg wiegen - wie im Aftermarket angegeben. Die OEM - Ware wird deutlich mehr wiegen. Zudem sind mir die 3 Sperrklinken der HR Nabe zu wenig. Der "Tritt ins Leere" kann ab und zu nerven.
> ...




Hi @deralteser : Hattest du nicht damals auch ein Spectral erster Baureihe? Wie ist der Umstieg auf das EVO? Hattest du dazwischen noch andere Bikes, die dich "langsam" an die agressivere Geometrie hingebracht haben?

Ich finde das Bike super interessant. Manche Teile könnten getauscht werden. Gerne würde ich es mal gerne live sehen


----------



## clemsi (5. Februar 2019)

Ich hab das Evo S3 29" seit Freitag und bin auch schon ein paar Minirunden gefahren - geht richtig gut. Da ich ich zwischen Transition Patrol und Evo für vier Wochen ein Rallon hatte, waren die 29er nicht ganz neu. Beim Patrol hatte ich einen LW von ca. 64.5, das Evo fahr ich gerade im high setting bei 64° - gewöhnt man sich relativ schnell daran, wie ich finde.

Getauscht habe ich vom Start weg: Vorbau (R Apex), Lenker (R Fatbar), Bremsen (XT 8020), Laufräder (Newmen SL A 30), Hinterreifen (DHRII) und Kassette (GX Eagle). Wenn man sich aber mit den Codes anfreunden kann und einen das Gewicht (mit den orig. LRS) nicht stört, ist die Serienausstattung durchaus brauchbar. Man muss das Rad live sehen- das gebürstete Alu ist richtig hübsch 

edit: ich meine auch, dass Gabel und Dämpfer sehr gut funktionieren, was ich bisher so getestet habe. Ich würde als nächstes Update irgendwann evt. die Gabel auf 160 traveln und den Dämpfer gegen einen CC IL Coil mit 55 stroke tauschen- das gibt dann ca. 155mm im Heck und macht zudem Platz für einen große Trinkflasche. Aber bei CC bleib ich weiterhin skeptisch, was die Qualität anbelangt.


----------



## Sebbyy (6. Februar 2019)

Bin da auf der Portugiesischen Seite von S über das hier gestolpert. Sieht gut aus . Scheint auch Carbon zu sein.


----------



## sluette (6. Februar 2019)

Bin gerade nicht zuhause und kann selber messen, kann mir jemand sagen ob ein 38mm Sattelklemme passt oder ob es eine 38,6er sein muss?
Edit: hat sich erledigt, sind 38,6mm


----------



## sluette (6. Februar 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> .... Gabel und Dämpfer sehr gut funktionieren...



Sehe ich genauso. Ich fand die Gabel anfangs ein wenig schwergängig / bockig und war schon kurz davor ne GRIP2 Kartusche zu verbauen. Dann habe ich aber gemerkt das 3 Volumenspacer ab Werk verbaut waren. Seitdem die raus sind habe ich nix mehr an ihr auszusetzen. Der DPX2 ist sowieso Hammer.


----------



## DerohneName (6. Februar 2019)

Da mich jemand gefragt hat bezüglich dem Händler aus Slowenien. 

Er hat nen eigenen Shop etwa 40mins von Zagreb entfernt... Auch ne eigene Website und Instagram und hat dort die Bikes lagernd... Ergo könnte man sie sich dort auch abholen.

Sein Shop: http://www.bajkdoktor.com/?page_id=44

Da man woanders keinen Rabatt bekommt entweder so den Preis drücken oder bei ihm kaufen, vlt werde ich im Frühjahr Mal runterschauen wenn ich dort in der Nähe bin


----------



## Bimmelicous (6. Februar 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Da mich jemand gefragt hat bezüglich dem Händler aus Slowenien.
> 
> Er hat nen eigenen Shop etwa 40mins von Zagreb entfernt... Auch ne eigene Website und Instagram und hat dort die Bikes lagernd... Ergo könnte man sie sich dort auch abholen.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte damals angefragt. Er meinte ich muss es kaufen und dann dauert es eine woche bis es da ist. Er hat sie bzw hatte sie damals nicht vorrätig. Ich wäre für den preis auch runter gefahren. Aber nicht wenn ich eine woche nach geldausgang warten muss..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (6. Februar 2019)

Bimmelicous schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals angefragt. Er meinte ich muss es kaufen und dann dauert es eine woche bis es da ist. Er hat sie bzw hatte sie damals nicht vorrätig. Ich wäre für den preis auch runter gefahren. Aber nicht wenn ich eine woche nach geldausgang warten muss..


Hmm okay- wenn er was vorrätig hat würde ich das ohne wenn und aber abholen...sind immerhin 600-700€ weniger


----------



## clemsi (6. Februar 2019)

@sluette 
hast du alle 3 spacer raus?
Ich habe mal versucht, die von specialized empfohlenen settings (PSI, etc) zu fahren- Dämpfer ist oke, aber Gabel waren zu viel PSI vorgeschlagen, damit wäre ich auf einen SAG < 15 gekommen. An die Spacer hab ich mich noch nich gewagt- in dem Zuge würde ich evtl der gabel auch gleich neues Öl spendieren (kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die menge von werk aus stimmt )


----------



## sluette (6. Februar 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> @sluette
> hast du alle 3 spacer raus?



Ja, raus damit ...

Ich mag es eher wenn die Gabel fluffig arbeitet.


----------



## sluette (9. Februar 2019)

fr-andi schrieb:


> das ist Evo ist Klarlack drüber


Ist das so? Ich würde wetten an meinem ist kein Fitzel Klarlack


----------



## Bimmelicous (9. Februar 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Ist das so? Ich würde wetten an meinem ist kein Fitzel Klarlack


An meinem auch nicht..


----------



## clemsi (9. Februar 2019)

wenn wir gerade beim thema sind: habt ihr eure rahmen irgendwie getaped / foliert? Ich habe lediglich ein paar Stellen mit 3M gravelshield folie abgeklebt, sowie einen rahmenschutz ans unterrohr gebastelt, der Rest ist weiterhin naked raw.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. Februar 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Ist das so? Ich würde wetten an meinem ist kein Fitzel Klarlack





Bimmelicous schrieb:


> An meinem auch nicht..




Wette dagegen - wie viel? 
Ihr könnt dann via Paypal bezahlen....


----------



## sluette (11. Februar 2019)

Haha, jetzt kommt die Experten 

Wo dran erkenne ich das? Mein Rahmen sieht genauso aus wie die Nicolai Rahmen die ich früher zum chemischen Entlacken geschickt hatte.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Februar 2019)

Da gibt's mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1 genau hinschauen 
2 mit z. B.  Schlitz Schraubendreher über den Rahmen zu kratzen (möglichst großflächig und gut sichtbar am oberrohr - da man es mit genau hinsehen nicht so hat) 
3 mit den physikalischen/chemischen Eigenschaften von Aluminium auseinandersetzen
4 hier,  einige Seiten vorher lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (12. Februar 2019)

_*Specialized Germany GmbH*_ sagt daß der Rahmen nur gebürstet ist und kein Klarlack hat...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Februar 2019)

Das ist doch toll - und alle sind happy...


Erstmal...


----------



## clemsi (12. Februar 2019)

@keinNAMEfrei 

bist du im echten Leben auch so eine sarkastische Nervensäge?


----------



## deralteser (17. Februar 2019)

Nachdem die Speiseeis-HR Nabe den Geist aufgegeben hat, habe ich hier und da was verändert:
Hope HR Nabe silber mit nen paar leichteren Speichen, GX Kassette, XX1 Kette, Superstar Components Kettenblatt, Magura MT 1893, 203er Scheibchen.
"Pink is my new orange".


----------



## deralteser (17. Februar 2019)




----------



## deralteser (17. Februar 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> _*Specialized Germany GmbH*_ sagt daß der Rahmen nur gebürstet ist und kein Klarlack hat...



Das kann ich aus erster Hand bestätigen.
Da ist KEIN Lack drauf. Nur Aluminium roh gebürstet. Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen. Alles andere ist schlichtweg Schwachsinn und leere Spekulation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (18. Februar 2019)

Erste Frühlingsgefühle gesammelt:


----------



## clemsi (19. Februar 2019)

@sluette 
Ist da noch platz zwischen flasche und piggyback? Is das eine 0,7er?


----------



## sluette (19. Februar 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> @sluette
> Ist da noch platz zwischen flasche und piggyback? Is das eine 0,7er?



Naaaa, es schubbert ein wenig... Leider kein Thigh Gap...


----------



## sluette (19. Februar 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 827825


Die Anniversary MT7 passen ja optisch ziemlich gut.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. Februar 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> Das kann ich aus erster Hand bestätigen.
> Da ist KEIN Lack drauf. Nur Aluminium roh gebürstet. Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen. Alles andere ist schlichtweg Schwachsinn und leere Spekulation.



Die sarkastische Nervensäge sagt:
"wenn ich solche Phrasen raus hauen würde, käme ich mir heute beim Lesen der Bike - Tests auf mtb-news ziemlich blöd vor..."

PS: was die schreiben ist nicht immer alles richtig,  aber in dem Fall haben sie recht.


----------



## freetourer (20. Februar 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Ist das so? Ich würde wetten an meinem ist kein Fitzel Klarlack





keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Wette dagegen - wie viel?
> Ihr könnt dann via Paypal bezahlen....





sluette schrieb:


> Haha, jetzt kommt die Experten
> 
> Wo dran erkenne ich das? Mein Rahmen sieht genauso aus wie die Nicolai Rahmen die ich früher zum chemischen Entlacken geschickt hatte.





keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Da gibt's mehrere Möglichkeiten:
> 1 genau hinschauen
> 2 mit z. B.  Schlitz Schraubendreher über den Rahmen zu kratzen (möglichst großflächig und gut sichtbar am oberrohr - da man es mit genau hinsehen nicht so hat)
> 3 mit den physikalischen/chemischen Eigenschaften von Aluminium auseinandersetzen
> 4 hier,  einige Seiten vorher lesen





sluette schrieb:


> _*Specialized Germany GmbH*_ sagt daß der Rahmen nur gebürstet ist und kein Klarlack hat...





clemsi schrieb:


> @keinNAMEfrei
> 
> bist du im echten Leben auch so eine sarkastische Nervensäge?





deralteser schrieb:


> Das kann ich aus erster Hand bestätigen.
> Da ist KEIN Lack drauf. Nur Aluminium roh gebürstet. Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen. Alles andere ist schlichtweg Schwachsinn und leere Spekulation.



Ehrlich gesagt hätte es mich sehr gewundert, wenn wirklich ein Hersteller ein Bike mit einem tatsächlich rohen Alu-Rahmen rausbringt. Hatte ich mal, der Rahmen läuft dann ratzfatz überall an.

Danach sehen die Rahmen aber hier nicht aus.



Arne schrieb:


> ....
> Sowohl Raw-Rahmen, als auch Decals sind zum Schutz mit einer Schicht Klarlack überzogen.
> .....
> 
> ...



Wäre aber ja jetzt endgültig geklärt und auch Kollege @deralteser kann sich wieder entspannen.


----------



## deralteser (21. Februar 2019)

@freetourer 
Vielen dank für die Zusammenfassung.
Ich bin natürlich auch über die Aussage im Test gestolpert, habe die Tester selbstverständlich verflucht (wie das hier so üblich ist) und bin zwecks Prüfung der Sache in den Keller gestiefelt. So ganz wahrhaben will ich die Sache aber immer NOCH nicht  Aber scheinbar kann ich mich nicht vor der Realität verstecken....Dann werde ich es wohl wieder verkaufen...wollte ja schließlich ein raw bike...


----------



## deralteser (21. Februar 2019)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Die sarkastische Nervensäge sagt:
> "wenn ich solche Phrasen raus hauen würde, käme ich mir heute beim Lesen der Bike - Tests auf mtb-news ziemlich blöd vor..."
> 
> PS: was die schreiben ist nicht immer alles richtig,  aber in dem Fall haben sie recht.


Du hast mit jedem Teil Deiner Aussage recht


----------



## deralteser (21. Februar 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Die Anniversary MT7 passen ja optisch ziemlich gut.



Jup. Finde ich auch. Sind ja auch raw

...duck und weg...


----------



## freetourer (21. Februar 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> @freetourer
> Vielen dank für die Zusammenfassung.
> Ich bin natürlich auch über die Aussage im Test gestolpert, habe die Tester selbstverständlich verflucht (wie das hier so üblich ist) und bin zwecks Prüfung der Sache in den Keller gestiefelt. So ganz wahrhaben will ich die Sache aber immer NOCH nicht  Aber scheinbar kann ich mich nicht vor der Realität verstecken....Dann werde ich es wohl wieder verkaufen...wollte ja schließlich ein raw bike...



Ist ja alles gut.

Wie geschrieben - ich habe selbst einen unlackierten (also wirklich roh) Rahmen aus Alu im Keller.

Das sieht einfach nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht schön aus - überall wo man Kontakt hat (Scheuern der Hose auf dem Oberrohr z.B.) glänzt der Rahmen, der Rest wird dann unansehnlich matt.

Ich glaube Speci könnte sich vor Reklamationen kaum retten, wenn sie einen Rahmen so rausgeben würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (21. Februar 2019)

Hab mich jetzt beruhigt. Fazit für mich ist: Der Lack macht es schön seidig glänzend und erhält die schicke Optik.
Mein RAW Wunschdenken muss dann halt der Realität weichen. Alles gut!


----------



## Joey12345 (23. Februar 2019)

Nachdem die Lack Frage ja anscheinend geklärt ist  
Wollte ich mal fragen was ihr zur Größe so sagt bzw was eure Erfahrungen sind:
S3 29 mit 1,89 und langem Oberkörper noch in Ordnung oder zu kurz? 
Aktuell Santa Nomad V4 in CL mit fast 15mm mehr Reach?


----------



## Igetyou (23. Februar 2019)

Sebbyy schrieb:


> Bin da auf der Portugiesischen Seite von S über das hier gestolpert. Sieht gut aus . Scheint auch Carbon zu sein.
> Anhang anzeigen 823333


Hahaha.
Ja das ist wohl die Carbon Version.
Schönes Teil. ALL BLACK


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Februar 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Nachdem die Lack Frage ja anscheinend geklärt ist
> Wollte ich mal fragen was ihr zur Größe so sagt bzw was eure Erfahrungen sind:
> S3 29 mit 1,89 und langem Oberkörper noch in Ordnung oder zu kurz?
> Aktuell Santa Nomad V4 in CL mit fast 15mm mehr Reach?



Zu kurz


----------



## DerohneName (23. Februar 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Nachdem die Lack Frage ja anscheinend geklärt ist
> Wollte ich mal fragen was ihr zur Größe so sagt bzw was eure Erfahrungen sind:
> S3 29 mit 1,89 und langem Oberkörper noch in Ordnung oder zu kurz?
> Aktuell Santa Nomad V4 in CL mit fast 15mm mehr Reach?


Zu kurz- fahrbar ja, aber wsl nicht allzu toll. 

Eventuell das 650b nehmen- das hat über 490mm Reach?


----------



## Joey12345 (24. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Einschätzungen. 
Ich befürchte nur dass eine mögliche S4 Größe dann zu lang werden könnte. 
Aber müsste man dann einfach mal schauen. 
Weiß jemand schon was ob mir der carbon Version dann auch eine S4 kommen wird?


----------



## DerohneName (27. Februar 2019)

Wenn irgendjemand gedenkt sein Evo (29") abzugeben falls das Carbon rauskommt - ich stehe bereit  

Ansonsten: Jemand hier in Wien/Österreich der eins hat? Probefahrt scheint mir unmöglich- oder ist der Evo mit dem normalen Stunpi zu vergleichen?


----------



## fr-andi (27. Februar 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Wenn irgendjemand gedenkt sein Evo (29") abzugeben falls das Carbon rauskommt - ich stehe bereit
> 
> Ansonsten: Jemand hier in Wien/Österreich der eins hat? Probefahrt scheint mir unmöglich- oder ist der Evo mit dem normalen Stunpi zu vergleichen?


Nee, mitm normalen nicht zu vergleichen.
Könnte sogar sein, dass ich meins dann hergebe. Bzw Rahmen solo, ist aber noch neu. Also das beste, was passieren kann. 
Hab nur bisserl Geo vermessen mit div. Dämpfern, Positionen, Hub und Gabellängen...
Gruss!


----------



## DerohneName (5. März 2019)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/first-ride-specialized-stumpjumper-evo-pro-carbon.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (5. März 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/first-ride-specialized-stumpjumper-evo-pro-carbon.html


bisher leider nur für den USA markt


----------



## fr-andi (5. März 2019)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> bisher


----------



## DerohneName (5. März 2019)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> bisher leider nur für den USA markt


Bin echt gespannt wieviel es hier kosten wird- 6600USD für nen Carbon Rahmen+ Laufräder und FOX Performance Zeug ist besser als die anderen Mitbewerber à la SC/Yeti etc. 
Leider zu teuer für mich- vielleicht finde ich nächsten Winter ein gebrauchtes Alu


----------



## sluette (5. März 2019)

Mal sehen ob es auch als Frameset kommt.
Das wäre dann wirklich interessant...

Edit:
Alu Frameset ist nun auch in USA verfügbar:


----------



## DerohneName (5. März 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob es auch als Frameset kommt.
> Das wäre dann wirklich interessant...
> 
> Edit:
> Alu Frameset ist nun auch in USA verfügbar:


Ui- 2000€ sind auch okay, hoffe die Steuern hier lassen das nicht auf 2500€+ kommen...die da drüben haben mit den Bike Preisen echt gut.


----------



## Flo7 (5. März 2019)

Echt cool, das Carbon Evo Stumpy aber preislich absurd! 6600USD und dann bekommt man die GX Eagle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (5. März 2019)

Der Tester fährt eine 600er Feder im pinkbike review.
Dieser Typ jetzt nicht so der Bulle.
D.h. >90kg haben ein Problem.


----------



## DerohneName (6. März 2019)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Der Tester fährt eine 600er Feder im pinkbike review.
> Dieser Typ jetzt nicht so der Bulle.
> D.h. >90kg haben ein Problem.


Zu wenig Peogression- aber kannst du verhindern mit nem Dämpfer mit mehr Hub- der DVO Topaz zB hat die gleiche Einbaulänge mit 50 oder 55mm Hub, durch mehr Hub wird die Progressionskurve steiler (weil mehr Federweg). Solltest also dann ohne Probleme mit nem Stahlfeder fahren und du hast dann etwa 155-160mm Federweg hinten  
Ansonsten ja, ist nicht auf Stahl ausgelegt der Hinterbau. 

Dann benötigt man echt gar kein Enduro mehr- bin gespannt was die mit dem Enduro machen. Sicher eine konservativere Geo.


----------



## sluette (6. März 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> ... DVO Topaz zB hat die gleiche Einbaulänge mit 50 oder 55mm Hub, ... hast dann etwa 155-160mm Federweg hinten



Bleibt die Frage ob der Reifen dann nicht schon am Sattelrohr anschlägt...


----------



## DerohneName (6. März 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage ob der Reifen dann nicht schon am Sattelrohr anschlägt...


https://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/2019-stumpjumper-evo-thread-1077199-6.html

Eher am Anfang- hat nen 216x63- das ist zwar schon seeehr knapp am Sattelrohr- vor allem der Yoke- aber passen tut es


----------



## sluette (12. März 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> _*Specialized Germany GmbH*_ sagt daß der Rahmen nur gebürstet ist und kein Klarlack hat...


Specialized USA sagt das übrigens auch ...


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (16. März 2019)

Endlich ist es da.


----------



## davidhellmann (26. März 2019)

hach… Irgendwann muss mein Capra mal weichen. Das nächste Rad wird RAW und ALU (hehehe).
Fahren hier alle 29 in der S3 Ausführung? Weiss noch nicht was mir hier am meisten taugen würde. Tendiere fast eher zu den S2 Modellen aber da tue ich mich grad total schwer. Mein BTR hat zwar auch ne Extreme GEO ist aber auch Hardtail. 

Hat mal einer S2 vs S3 gefahren? Und auch 29 vs 27?
Eigentlich wollt ich kein 29er mehr. Mein letztes Fully war nen Enduro 29 und das war mir in Finale dann doch zu viel Rad für mein Skilllevel. OK,  erstes Fully und sicher ist es bisschen besser inzwischen. 

Aber das Teil ist Preislich super und optisch ein Traum. Pole Bushmaster wäre noch was aber da kostet der Rahmen schon mehr. 


hm hm hm


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (26. März 2019)

Ich bin 190 groß und fahr ein S3.
Willst du es bissl verspielter, dann nehm das S2.


----------



## DerohneName (26. März 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> hach… Irgendwann muss mein Capra mal weichen. Das nächste Rad wird RAW und ALU (hehehe).
> Fahren hier alle 29 in der S3 Ausführung? Weiss noch nicht was mir hier am meisten taugen würde. Tendiere fast eher zu den S2 Modellen aber da tue ich mich grad total schwer. Mein BTR hat zwar auch ne Extreme GEO ist aber auch Hardtail.
> 
> Hat mal einer S2 vs S3 gefahren? Und auch 29 vs 27?
> ...


Stumpjumper 29er probefahren - hat genau den gleichen Reach in Large. Das Evo liegt halt um einiges satter aber du merkst ob dir der Reach passen wird  
Das 650b in S2 ist schon relativ lang, in S3 dann XL zu den meisten anderen. 

S3 benötigt mehr Druck am VR (unter 185cm)...also musst du selber wissen ob du im Angriffposition andauernd fahren willst oder eher "gechillt"... Bist gechillt aber wsl genauso schnell


----------



## davidhellmann (26. März 2019)

Also aus den zwei Antworten höre ich raus 29 S2 
Hach müsst ich schauen das ich mein Capra an den Mann bekomme. 

Hat einer hier das S2 29 und kann mal paar Fotos zeigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (27. März 2019)

Mag sein des der Reach gleich ist aber durch den steilen Sitzrohrwinkel ist eben des Oberrohr auch deutlich kürzer. Mir persönlich sogar zu kurz.


----------



## sluette (27. März 2019)

Mal ne Frage in eine andere Richtung...
Das 29" S3 EVO ist so ziemlich das längste Bike welches ich jemals hatte, das habe ich gemerkt weil a) ich beim "auf dem HR schiebend durch den Keller" das VR einlenken muss damit es nicht die Decke berührt und b) es schlicht und einfach nicht mehr auf meinen alten Thule AHK Träger passt...
Hat jemand einen Tip für einen gut & günstig AHK Träger wo das EVO noch drauf passt?


----------



## DerohneName (27. März 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in eine andere Richtung...
> Das 29" S3 EVO ist so ziemlich das längste Bike welches ich jemals hatte, das habe ich gemerkt weil a) ich beim "auf dem HR schiebend durch den Keller" das VR einlenken muss damit es nicht die Decke berührt und b) es schlicht und einfach nicht mehr auf meinen alten Thule AHK Träger passt...
> Hat jemand einen Tip für einen gut & günstig AHK Träger wo das EVO noch drauf passt?


Bei meinem Knolly muss ich immer die Luft auslassen damit es passt- schon Mal an die Fatbike Ratschen-Verschlüsse gedacht? Kosten 20€- würde die Mal versuchen  


Und ob S2 oder S3 ist echt Geschmackssache, wir groß bist du denn?


----------



## sluette (27. März 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Bei meinem Knolly muss ich immer die Luft auslassen damit es passt- schon Mal an die Fatbike Ratschen-Verschlüsse gedacht? Kosten 20€- würde die Mal versuchen



Ne, dass geht nicht an meinem Träger. Habe so'n OldSchool Teil von 2003 (???)... Da ist nicht viel mit einstellen.


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (30. März 2019)

Fertig mit meinem Stumpy Evo S3


----------



## Nico Laus (30. März 2019)

Sehr geile Kiste!! Viel Spaß damit und berichte bitte wie es sich fährt.


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (30. März 2019)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Sehr geile Kiste!! Viel Spaß damit und berichte bitte wie es sich fährt.


Wird gemacht


----------



## DerohneName (30. März 2019)

Was zahlt ihr denn eigentlich für die Bikes- mich juckt es halt schon unterm Nagel, nur die 3500€ sind halt schon relativ viel... hoffentlich kommt bald das Rahmenset - Teile habe ich ansonsten genug daheim


----------



## sluette (31. März 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Was zahlt ihr denn eigentlich für die Bikes?


Halte dich an den alten Pinkbike Spruch "Support your local Dealer". Es zahlt sich für beide Seiten aus wenn man nicht immer bei den großen Online Dealern bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (1. April 2019)

Mini review mal von mir:
1.85m/88 SL, lange Arme (1.94 wingspan), seit ende Januar auf einem 29“ S3 mit Newmen LR, GX Kassette, XT8020 Bremsen, 50er Apex Vorbau (20mm spacer), 800er Fatbar mit 20mm rise. 

Aktuell vorne noch 150 Rhythm (welche erstaunlich gut geht, 160er airshaft liegt hier schon rum), hinten seit 2 Wochen ein DVO topaz mit 55mm (ergibt ca. 155mm im Heck) - ich kann nicht sagen, dass die 150/155 sich irgendwie unbalanced anfühlen. Liegt evtl. auch daran, dass ich zwar schon eine Weile radel, aber nur ein mittelmäßiger Fahrer bin. 

Was ich aber mit Gewissheit sagen kann: das Evo liegt richtig satt und ruhig auf dem Trail, und der DVO geht um einiges besser als der DPX2. 
Ich hatte davor über 3 Jahre ein Transition Patrol und fühl mich auf dem Evo in jeder Lage sicherer und wohler - auch gerade in Kurven usw. Tendentiell bin ich auch einer von denen, die mal gerne zu weit hinten auf der Kiste hängen, aber durch die niedrige Front und den 50er Vorbau scheint bisher immer ausreichend Gewicht auf dem VR gewesen zu sein- ich hatte bisher noch keine seltsame „Kurvenerfahrung“, welche ich auf meinen anderen Rädern öfters mal hatte. 

Im November hatte ich mal für 4 Wochen ein Rallon in XL ausgeliehen, welches mir auch gut gefallen hat. Gestern saß ich wieder eine Weile auf dem Rallon eines Freundes und im Vergleich bin ich so froh, dass ich das Evo genommen habe. Das Evo lässt sich meiner Meinung genauso gut hochtreten, macht abwärts aber einfach deutlich mehr Spaß- und das nicht nur im Steilen. 
Ich fand das Rallon mit 483 reach schon fast kompakt (nicht klein) und hatte etwas Bedenken,  dass das Evo mit 475 sich eine spur zu klein anfühlen könnte, aber mit dem 50mm Vorbau ist es für mich perfekt - ich habe genügend Raum zu arbeiten, idR genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad und bin bisher um jede Ecke gekommen. Einzig das spielerische vom Patrol fehlt etwas- liegt aber zum einen an meinen Einstellungen des topaz, zum anderen muss man das Evo einfach eine ecke aktiver fahren.
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die ersten park/shuttle Ausflüge - bisher kann ich das Rad fast uneingeschränkt (die original LR und die Kassette machen es unnötig schwerer) empfehlen.


----------



## sluette (1. April 2019)

Der Tip mit dem DVO kommt gerade recht, mein DPX2 ist nach 6 Monaten platt, schmatzt bei jeder Bewegung und hat Null Dämpfung... Ich werde Ihn erstmal zum Service schicken aber bin schon ziemlich genervt das er schon fertig ist...


----------



## sluette (3. April 2019)

Weiss jemand ob der FLOAT X2 passt? Also vom Durchmesser...


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (3. April 2019)

_Meine Gott is das Bike geil. Berg auf und besonders Bergab _


----------



## clemsi (3. April 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob der FLOAT X2 passt? Also vom Durchmesser...


Im Pinkbike Review steht, die air can wär zu fett, im mtbr Evo Thread auf Seite 4 ist ein Bild von einem Evo im RennEinsatz mit x2 ... 
ich will den Topaz nicht überloben, aber bei einem straßenpreis von 410€, dem einfachen umspacern zw 50/55mm, dem Ansprechverhalten, Zubehör (Pumpe& Spacer sind dabei) usw.  Kann man den auf alle Fälle mal testen. Einstellungsfetischisten fehlen zwar 3 Rädchen, aber dafür gibt’s nen analogen bladder zum rumspielen ...


----------



## Sempel (5. April 2019)

Das ist ja schon ein geiles Rad. 
Ich bin 1,87 mit Schrittlänge 92 und Armlänge 64. Da fällt das 29er wohl raus. Aber denkt ihr das 27,5er S3 könnte passen?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (5. April 2019)

Wieso fällt das 29er raus? Bei der Größe macht es noch mehr Sinn als ein 27,5er.


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (5. April 2019)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Sehr geile Kiste!! Viel Spaß damit und berichte bitte wie es sich fährt.


War am Mittwoch auf meinem Hometrail unterwegs. Kein Vergleich zu meinem alten Radl. Mit dem Radl gibt's nichts, was du nicht machen kannst. Berg auf geht es gut, ohne dass es zu sehr in Heck absackt 

 und Berg ab brauch ich glaub nicht mehr viel zu sagen.


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (5. April 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wieso fällt das 29er raus? Bei der Größe macht es noch mehr Sinn als ein 27,5er.


Find ich auch. Ich würde dir zu einem 29 S2 raten


----------



## scratch_a (5. April 2019)

Ohne auf dem aktuellen Stumpi gesessen zu sein, würde ich bei 1,87 und einer SL von 92cm mit Sicherheit S3 nehmen...bei S2 ist das Sitzrohr 400mm lang, da brauchst ja 300mm Sattelstütze. Auch der Reach von 445mm ist da schon sehr kurz, auch wenn es natürlich auch Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## DerohneName (5. April 2019)

Sempel schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon ein geiles Rad.
> Ich bin 1,87 mit Schrittlänge 92 und Armlänge 64. Da fällt das 29er wohl raus. Aber denkt ihr das 27,5er S3 könnte passen?
> 
> Grüße


Warum sollte das S3 nicht passen- das hat immerhin über 470mm Reach- das sollte dir gut passen- zwar eventuell auf der kompakteren Seite aber sicher nicht zu klein. 

Oder das 650B- Frage ob 29er oder nicht würde ich mir aber primär mal stellen


----------



## Sempel (6. April 2019)

Ok danke. Das 29 S3 kommt mir nur etwas kurz vor was das oberrohr angeht. Fahre aktuell ein 2015er slash und das ist mir ein wenig zu kurz. 
Dann muss ich mal Probesitzen gehen.


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (6. April 2019)

Sempel schrieb:


> Ok danke. Das 29 S3 kommt mir nur etwas kurz vor was das oberrohr angeht. Fahre aktuell ein 2015er slash und das ist mir ein wenig zu kurz.
> Dann muss ich mal Probesitzen gehen.


Ich hab mich fürs S3 endschieden weil mir das S2 zu kurz war.(ich bin ca. 190 Groß). An 29 Zoll geht nach meiner Meinung bei meiner Größe eh nix vorbei. 
Setz dich mal auf ein S2 und ein S3 und dann schau was dir mehr entgegen kommt.


----------



## DerohneName (6. April 2019)

Sempel schrieb:


> Ok danke. Das 29 S3 kommt mir nur etwas kurz vor was das oberrohr angeht. Fahre aktuell ein 2015er slash und das ist mir ein wenig zu kurz.
> Dann muss ich mal Probesitzen gehen.


Das Oberrohr ist "kurz" da der Sitzwinkel sicher steiler als das Slash ist- aber Oberrohr ist ja nur für bergauf von Bedeutung.... Sobald du stehst ist der Reach entscheidend- dafür ist das Evo ja gebaut worden


----------



## clemsi (6. April 2019)

Ich hab die Empfehlung erst für ein Versehen gehalten, jetzt unterhaltet ihr euch ernsthaft darüber, ob ein s2 oder s3 bei 1.87?


----------



## Sempel (6. April 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Das Oberrohr ist "kurz" da der Sitzwinkel sicher steiler als das Slash ist- aber Oberrohr ist ja nur für bergauf von Bedeutung.... Sobald du stehst ist der Reach entscheidend- dafür ist das Evo ja gebaut worden



Stimmt. Hab ich nicht dran gedacht. 

Dann muss ich beide mal Probesitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (6. April 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> Ich hab die Empfehlung erst für ein Versehen gehalten, jetzt unterhaltet ihr euch ernsthaft darüber, ob ein s2 oder s3 bei 1.87?


Ne eher S3 650b oder S3 29er


----------



## bahama82 (6. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen, wollte euch mein neues EVO nicht vorenthalten...
Getauscht habe ich die Laufräder und die Kassette


----------



## EL Pablo (13. April 2019)

hat jemand mal ausprobiert, ob ein cane creek db air-dämpfer in den rahmen passt?


----------



## concita (15. April 2019)

Bimmelicous schrieb:


> Mit ihm hatte ich auch gesprochen. Das blöde ist, dass er ca. eine Woche braucht um die Bikes zu beschaffen. Er hat sie nicht vorrätig. Und das nächste was mich stutzig macht ist, dass er 0 Bewertungen hat. Und der Shop ist auch noch ganz im Südosten Sloweniens an der serbischen Grenze. Das war mir dann doch zu riskant für den Versand. Und zu weit weg um es persönlich abzuholen..



hi to everybody - weiß nicht welcher händler hier konkret gemeint ist. ich persönlich habe bei einem slowenischen händler ein speci sj evo gekauft. der name des händlers hier im forum "frucek". top-händler, würde ich sofort wieder machen, kann ich auch nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## clemsi (19. April 2019)

Gibt auf der instagram seite von specialized_ca erste Bilder vom Carbon Comp Modell - bin leider zu doof, einen Link hier einzufügen, aber dennoch geile Farbe, wie ich meine


----------



## fr-andi (19. April 2019)

Gibts doch nicht in D?


----------



## davidhellmann (19. April 2019)

Habs auch gesehen. Sieht schick aus. Carbon gibts gar nicht in DE? Gibts da nenn grund? wobei ich eh eher das Alu favorisieren würde. Gern mit roter lyrik und rotem super deluxe aber da gibts noch keinen fürs evo?


----------



## DerohneName (19. April 2019)

Bin eher gespannt ob es das Rahmenset in Europa zum kaufen geben wird- er Preis ist drüben relativ fair (2000USD), wenn es also 2000€ hier werden kann man sich das fast schon überlegen. 
Da kommt man mit Schnäppchensuche sogar mit besserer Ausstattung davon als die 3600€ Kiste zu kaufen.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. April 2019)

Der float x2 passt  tatsächlich 
(Im 29er S3) 
Es sieht so aus,  dass zum sidearm exakt  soviel Platz ist,  dass der Dämpfer gerade so noch passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. April 2019)

Falls jmd einen passenden Dhx2 sucht,  hätte ich bald einen abzugeben 50 oder 55 Hub bzw mit spacer alles zwischen drin... Inkl.  Hammer Optik


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (23. April 2019)

Servus. 
Nach ein paar Touren mit dem Evo hab ich ein knacken im Tretlager. Bei uns im Laden haben noch zwei Mitarbeiter auch ein Evo und haben das gleiche Problem.

Bei uns ist die Ursache, dass bei der Montage anscheinend ein Vollprofie sitzt und das Tretlager mit ca. 300 NM zuballert. Also ganz wichtig!!!!!!
Tretlager aufmachen und anschließend (evtl. bissl nachfetten) und wieder einbauen und mit max. 54 NM anziehen.

Schöne Grüße aus den Bergen


----------



## scratch_a (23. April 2019)

Ist das Knacken bei Speci nicht ein Feature? 
Also ich hatte es schon bei meinem EVO 2013 und alle anderen Bekannten, die ein Speci fahren (Stumpi/Enduro), haben auch schon das Problem gehabt.


----------



## davidhellmann (23. April 2019)

Gibts irgendwie Infos zu den Carbon Modellen? Also in DE


----------



## Sempel (7. Mai 2019)

Hi,

noch mal kurz ne Frage ob ich da keinen Denkfehler habe. Wenn ich die Einstellung auf high Stelle habe ich ja einen Lenkwinkel von 64° und das Tretlager ist nicht mehr so tief.
Wenn ich dann die Gabel auf 160 travel wird mein Lenkwinkel wieder ca. 63,5° und das Tretlager geht nochmal ein paar mm nach oben oder?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Joey12345 (7. Mai 2019)

Sempel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> noch mal kurz ne Frage ob ich da keinen Denkfehler habe. Wenn ich die Einstellung auf high Stelle habe ich ja einen Lenkwinkel von 64° und das Tretlager ist nicht mehr so tief.
> Wenn ich dann die Gabel auf 160 travel wird mein Lenkwinkel wieder ca. 63,5° und das Tretlager geht nochmal ein paar mm nach oben oder?
> ...



Korrekt.
Weitere Veränderungen in der Geometrie sind dann vor allem:
- flacherer Sitzwinkel
- kürzerer Reach (zumindest durch die Gabel)

Edit:
Ganz nett und einfach sieht man das hier:
https://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jays99 (7. Mai 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> Weitere Veränderungen in der Geometrie sind dann vor allem:
> - flacherer Sitzwinkel
> - kürzerer Reach (zumindest durch die Gabel)
> ...



Danke. Der Link ist ja echt ganz witzig.
Die Veränderung vom sitzwinkel merkt man bestimmt nicht bei 0,5° oder?!

Grüße


----------



## Joey12345 (7. Mai 2019)

Wenn du nicht eh am äußerten Ende der Skala bist was den Winkel angeht (Sattel ganz vorne oder hinten und passt immer noch nicht richtig) dann merkst die Veränderung nicht...
Zumal der Winkel am Evo schon wirklich ausreichend steil scheint...

An meinem Nomad hab ich übrigens genau das gleiche gemacht. 10mm längere Gabel und auf high...
Fand ich sehr angenehm...steh nicht auf super tiefe tretlager...


----------



## Descender (7. Mai 2019)

Bin seit etwa drei Wochen auf dem Evo unterwegs. 160er Gabel ist absolut kein Problem, wie schon gesagt ist der Sitzwinkel ausreichend steil. Nach einer Woche Finale muss ich wirklich sagen das das Rad verdammt potent ist, je steiler und ruppiger das Gelände ist desto mehr schreit das Ding nach Gas.


----------



## sluette (7. Mai 2019)

Descender schrieb:


> Bin seit etwa drei Wochen auf dem Evo unterwegs. 160er Gabel ist absolut kein Problem, wie schon gesagt ist der Sitzwinkel ausreichend steil. Nach einer Woche Finale muss ich wirklich sagen das das Rad verdammt potent ist, je steiler und ruppiger das Gelände ist desto mehr schreit das Ding nach Gas.



Schöner Aufbau!


----------



## Heimo (15. Mai 2019)

Wie viel Dämpferhub holt ihr aus eurem EVO29 heraus?

Bei mir sind es max. 45mm. Bin dem mal nachgegangen und siehe da, bei 45mm ist bereits der Endanschlag. Da sitzt ein ca. 3mm O-Ring auf der Dämpferstange. Ist schon ein bisschen mager bei 50mm angegebenen Hub.


----------



## davidhellmann (15. Mai 2019)

So. Endlich da. Gebraucht gekauft. Neuer Lenker dran.
Werd noch bissl was am Gewicht machen (GX Stuff)
Vielleicht ne Hope Kurbel…
Mal schauen…


----------



## davidhellmann (20. Mai 2019)

Hat einer schon ne längere Dropper Post verbaut und kann mir sagen was maximal möglich ist beim 29 S2
Würde gern auf 180 / 200 gehen. aktuell ist meine 7cm raus gezogen. also da geht schon noch was


----------



## sluette (20. Mai 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hat einer schon ne längere Dropper Post verbaut und kann mir sagen was maximal möglich ist beim 29 S2
> Würde gern auf 180 / 200 gehen. aktuell ist meine 7cm raus gezogen. also da geht schon noch was



Ich fahre eine 185er Revive Max im S3 29"... Kommt ja dann eher so auf deine Schrittlänge an.


----------



## davidhellmann (20. Mai 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine 185er Revive Max im S3 29"... Kommt ja dann eher so auf deine Schrittlänge an.



86 glaube  aber meine sl is ja nur bedingt interessant. die frage ist wie viel sattelstange kann der rahmen aufnehmen 
185 heisst 3cm weiter rein ca. 
Sollte sich ausgehen. Frage ist auch ob die 200 passen würde.


----------



## freetourer (20. Mai 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> 86 glaube  aber meine sl is ja nur bedingt interessant. die frage ist wie viel sattelstange kann der rahmen aufnehmen
> 185 heisst 3cm weiter rein ca.
> Sollte sich ausgehen. Frage ist auch ob die 200 passen würde.





Der Sattelstützenauszug hängt doch einzig und allein von Deiner Schrittlänge ab ....

Musst Du Dir dann halt ausrechnen anhand der Dicke der Pedalen, der Aufbauhöhe des Sattels, der Dicke der Schuhsohlen und der Kragenhöhe der Sattelstütze wieviel Hub Du die Sattelstütze noch reinschieben musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (20. Mai 2019)

Hat doch mit meiner SL nur bedingt zu tun was ich für ne max länge fahren kann. flaschenhals ist dann hier eher der rahmen wegen dem knick. aber vencnum nivo 212 sollte passen sogar. 310mm kann man ca dei sattelstange versenken. die nivo kann man ja noch etwas feinjustieren also sollte das passen. vielleicht wart ich auf die one up


----------



## sluette (20. Mai 2019)

Also meine 185er Revive Max schaut ausgefahren 265mm raus (Ende Sattelrohr bis Mitte der SattelRails). Ich weiss gerade nicht wie lang die Stütze ist aber weiter ins Sattelrohr schieben lässt sie sich nicht. Liegt wohl an dem Knick...


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Mai 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Also meine 185er Revive Max schaut ausgefahren 265mm raus (Ende Sattelrohr bis Mitte der SattelRails). Ich weiss gerade nicht wie lang die Stütze ist aber weiter ins Sattelrohr schieben lässt sie sich nicht. Liegt wohl an dem Knick...



Bei mir 27. hast du das Kabel auch zurückgezogen? Ich hab heute nen Zollstock rein und der war 31cm drinnen.
Und bei der Nivo kann man ja nachstellen also sollte sich das auf jeden Fall ausgehen.


----------



## sluette (22. Mai 2019)

Also die 185er Revive Max bringt es "erigiert" auf 485mm. Wenn meine noch 265mm rausschaut, stecken 220mm drin.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. Juni 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> - kürzerer Reach (zumindest durch die Gabel)



Im Gesamtsystem betrachtet,  siehts dann oft anders aus.  Wenn man z. B. 1cm spacer raus nimmt, hat man bei gleicher Lenker Höhe unterm strich wieder mehr reach ca. 4 mm (grob überschlagen)


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Juni 2019)

Wochenende in Saalbach gewesen. Geiles Bike. Am ersten Tag wieder viel zu straff alles eingestellt das mir die Hände weh taten recht schnell. Dann alles fluchy gemacht und deutlich besser. Schmerzen von Tag eins waren dann natürlich leider noch da. Seis drum. Rad ist super. im Juli gehts nochmal hin.


----------



## clemsi (3. Juni 2019)

@davidhellmann 
Was hat schon offen in Saalbach? & wie waren die strecken?


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Juni 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> @davidhellmann
> Was hat schon offen in Saalbach? & wie waren die strecken?



Milka und Burreg (schreibt man den so?) und war am samstag dann super. fr war alles noch was matchig.


----------



## sluette (3. Juni 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Milka und Burreg (schreibt man den so?) und war am samstag dann super. fr war alles noch was matchig.


Buchegg Trail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juni 2019)

Hat wer die Reifen getauscht? Komm mir trotz Eagle den Berg hoch so langsam vor. Überleg mir HRII vorne und hinten Aggressor oder semi slick?


----------



## freetourer (8. Juni 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hat wer die Reifen getauscht? Komm mir trotz Eagle den Berg hoch so langsam vor. Überleg mir HRII vorne und hinten Aggressor oder semi slick?



Liegt nicht an den Reifen. - Die rollen ziemlich gut.

Mehr trainieren.


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juni 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Liegt nicht an den Reifen. - Die rollen ziemlich gut.
> 
> Mehr trainieren.


na ich fahr grad mein BTR mit 1x11 und das geht deutlich leichter


----------



## freetourer (8. Juni 2019)

Äpfel - Birnen?

Kriegt man für die Speci - Reifen zu wenig Props? 

Wenn Du sie mir schickst entsorge ich die Dinger für Dich.


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juni 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Äpfel - Birnen?
> 
> Kriegt man für die Speci - Reifen zu wenig Props?
> 
> Wenn Du sie mir schickst entsorge ich die Dinger für Dich.



Es war erstmal nur ne Frage 
2.6er und so. und lang keine speci mehr gefahren.


----------



## sluette (8. Juni 2019)

Ich finde die 2,6er Butcher vom Rollwiderstand eigentlich ganz gut. Bin aber eher nicht die Uphill Rakete und dafür ist das EVO wohl auch der falsche Stuhl. Heute habe ich die Butcher aber gehasst, werde wohl auf Minton DHR / Aggressor Kombi wechseln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juni 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich finde die 2,6er Butcher vom Rollwiderstand eigentlich ganz gut. Bin aber eher nicht die Uphill Rakete und dafür ist das EVO wohl auch der falsche Stuhl. Heute habe ich die Butcher aber gehasst, werde wohl auf Minton DHR / Aggressor Kombi wechseln...



DD oder normal? Ich werd wohl HR / Aggressor. Mal schauen.


----------



## clemsi (9. Juni 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die Butcher aber gehasst, werde wohl auf Minton DHR / Aggressor Kombi wechseln...



Was war (ehemals) heute? Ich hanb noch den butcher vorne drauf, hinten ein dhr II von beginn an. Werd vorne wohl mal einen dhf probieren.


----------



## sluette (9. Juni 2019)

Habe die Reifen gestern an ihre Grenzen gebracht. War allerdings auch in (für mich) extrem steilen Gelände, habe absolut keinen Halt gefunden. 2 Freunde mit Magic Marys waren da deutlich besser unterwegs.


----------



## clemsi (2. Juli 2019)

Moin zusammen,

knackt euer Evo auch so fies? 
Ich hab zum einen ein leichtes knacken vorne (Vorbau usw alles schon gecheckt) und ein stärkeres Richtung Antrieb- ganz genau lässt sich das nicht sagen, weil der Rahmen ja gerne mal als Resonanzkörper fungiert.
Ich hatte bereits das Tretlager demontiert, gefettet und mit dem richtigen DM wieder angezogen. Auch das Schaltwerk (das NX löst sich mal gerne) ist fest. Die LR haben kein Spiel und alle Lager sind angezogen.

Hat noch wer eine Idee?


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Juli 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> knackt euer Evo auch so fies?
> Ich hab zum einen ein leichtes knacken vorne (Vorbau usw alles schon gecheckt) und ein stärkeres Richtung Antrieb- ganz genau lässt sich das nicht sagen, weil der Rahmen ja gerne mal als Resonanzkörper fungiert.
> ...




Der von Instagram Saalbach? 
Bei mir knackts jetzt auch nen bissl nach Saalbach. Werd zuhause mal alles festziehen und dann mal schauen.

Aber sonst. Super Rad. Beste Entscheidung. Jetzt nur noch die überlegung halt nen coil rein zu schrauben. hmmm


----------



## clemsi (3. Juli 2019)

@davidhellmann 
Ja, genau der ... 
btw,ich geh dieses Jahr sicherlich noch mal hin - ich versteh gar nicht, was die Leute so über die Strecken schimpfen: Für letztendlich 5,50€ kann ich nich nur 4 Gondeln den ganzen Tag und die Asitz Bahn 1x pro Tag nutzen, sondern zur Mittagszeit mal kurz ins Freibad usw - sollte man einfach in der Relation betrachten.

Ich bin mit dem DVO Topaz super zufrieden im S3, im Vergleich zum dpx eine andere Welt. Der Topaz ist je nach Setup richtig schön plush, wenn man‘s mag; einen coil würde ich lediglich aus Interesse mal testen.


----------



## Joey12345 (3. Juli 2019)

Gibts eigentlich aktuelle Infos ob das Evo Carbon irgendwann noch nach Deutschland kommen wird?
Falls das dann mal irgendwann noch in S4 kommt wärs gekauft...


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Juli 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich aktuelle Infos ob das Evo Carbon irgendwann noch nach Deutschland kommen wird?
> Falls das dann mal irgendwann noch in S4 kommt wärs gekauft...



meine info von nem speci dealer war das die normalen evos mehr oder weniger aus sind. und da auch wenig in dach bestellt wurden. Und noch keine infos vorlagen wann und was speci ordern wird. denke aber da sich das evo gut verkauft hat scheinbar, dass dann sicher das carbon auch kommt. 

Randnotiz. Hab das Capra RAW in saalbach gesehen. Auch ein wunderschönes Rad.


----------



## davidhellmann (19. Juli 2019)

So hab mal nen Superdeluxe Coil rein in 210x55

ganz schön eng ☺️


----------



## DerohneName (20. Juli 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> knackt euer Evo auch so fies?
> Ich hab zum einen ein leichtes knacken vorne (Vorbau usw alles schon gecheckt) und ein stärkeres Richtung Antrieb- ganz genau lässt sich das nicht sagen, weil der Rahmen ja gerne mal als Resonanzkörper fungiert.
> ...


Schaltauge hinten fest machen? Wenn das minimal Spiel hat knackt es bei den normalen Stumpis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (20. Juli 2019)

@DerohneName 
Ohja, dieses sandwich schaltauge hat tatsächlich Ärger gemacht - war minimal locker und etwas dreck dazwischen. 
Als ich das „gefixt“ hatte, war erst mal Ruhe- jetzt nach ein paar Ausfahrten knackt die Möhre wieder beim Treten. 

Muss noch mal das Tretlager  (war vor nem Monat noch ok) und wieder das Schaltauge checken- man kann ja Läuse und Flöhe gleichzeitig haben, wie meine Ärztin mal meinte ...
Ich liebe das Evo ja, aber kein anderes Rad hängte bei mir öfters im Montageständer. 

@davidhellmann 
Bin gespannt, was du über den coil berichten wirst.


----------



## davidhellmann (20. Juli 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> @DerohneName
> Ohja, dieses sandwich schaltauge hat tatsächlich Ärger gemacht - war minimal locker und etwas dreck dazwischen.
> Als ich das „gefixt“ hatte, war erst mal Ruhe- jetzt nach ein paar Ausfahrten knackt die Möhre wieder beim Treten.
> 
> ...



Macht Laune. Hab ne 500 feder drin. Ist aber glaube zu wenig. Aber ich bin zu doof für diese Spring Rate Rechner. Kann einer helfen? Fahrergewicht 94kg ca. Kann einer sagen was die richtige ist? ☺️


----------



## deralteser (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wer von Euch fährt in dem Evo den Öhlins ttx 22m? Mich interessiert konkreter Euer Körpergewicht, Sag und die Springrate.

Btw: Mein Evo knackte beim Pedalieren unter leichter und ansteigender Last auch wie die Sau. Bei mir war es das NX Schaltwerk. Irgendwas war da nicht okay. Mein Händler hats mir auf Garantie gegen nen GX ausgetauscht. Seitdem ist Ruhe im Rad.
Tretlager ist aber auch schon ausgetauscht, da hats auch vor sich hingeknirscht. Ansonsten war nie was zu meckern an dem bike.


----------



## fr-andi (20. Juli 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Macht Laune. Hab ne 500 feder drin. Ist aber glaube zu wenig. Aber ich bin zu doof für diese Spring Rate Rechner. Kann einer helfen? Fahrergewicht 94kg ca. Kann einer sagen was die richtige ist? ☺


Wechsle immer zwischen 500 und 550er Feder bei guten 80 Kg


----------



## davidhellmann (20. Juli 2019)

Also kann ich mir locker ne 600 holen ☺️


----------



## davidhellmann (20. Juli 2019)

hab ich grad bei mtbr gefunden

Recommended Spring Rates:

400 lb spring: 57-66 kgs
450 lb spring: 66-75 kgs
500 lb spring: 75-84 kgs (spec’d on S2)
550 lb spring: 84-93 kgs (spec’d on S3)
600 lb spring: 93-102 kgs

hm aber geh ich eher auf die 550 oder gleich auf die 600 oder muss ich mir beide kaufen. hab schon 450, 500 :|


----------



## deralteser (21. Juli 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> hab ich grad bei mtbr gefunden
> 
> Recommended Spring Rates:
> 
> ...



Jep, hab ich hier auch gefunden:









						Specialized Announces Stumpjumper EVO Carbon
					

The EVO Carbon has landed!Last spring, we revived the iconic Stumpjumper EVO nameplate, in the form of the rock-solid and well-priced Comp Alloy model. The new Stumpjumper EVO’s progressive geometry and well-sorted FSR suspension kinematics quickly garnered accolades and no shortage of post-ride...




					m.vitalmtb.com
				




Bei 84 - 85 kg ohne Klamotten tendiere ich mal auf eine Härte um die 550lb bzw. lt. ÖHLINS werde ich wohl irgendwo bei der Spring art. no.
18076-14(96N/mm, 548lbs/in, 50mm) ODER 18076-15(100N/mm, 571lbs/in, 50mm) rauskommen. Je nach Einsatzgebiet wird man vielleicht auch zwischen den Federn wechseln.


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Juli 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> Jep, hab ich hier auch gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt verunsicherst du mich wieder. grad bin. ich bei 92 nackt. Dann doch eher auf die 600?


----------



## deralteser (21. Juli 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> jetzt verunsicherst du mich wieder.


Das wollte ich nicht  Ich vermute nur, das es für mich nicht die einzig richtige Feder geben wird. Das Wechseln auf eine andere (z.B. härtere) Feder ziehe ich mal für Sachen wie der Mega in Alpe D'huez oder andere Ballereien in Erwägung. Auch ändert sich das Gesamtgewicht zwischen einer normalen Hausrunde im Ruhrpott und nem Ausritt in Ganzkörperpanzerung im bikepark oder sonst wo. Ich denke, das ich da nicht um 2 bis 3 Federn zum ausprobieren rumkommen werde. Mir schiessen da nur die Kosten für die Öhlinsfedern ziemlich quer. Muss mal schauen, ob ich da nicht mit günstigeren Alternativen rumprobiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (21. Juli 2019)

Ja mit den mehreren stimmt eh. aber ich bin am oberen ende der einen und am unteren der anderen. was ist dann die bessere wahl.


----------



## deralteser (21. Juli 2019)

Diejenige, bei der Du mit der geringsten Vorspannung auf den gewünschten SAG kommst. So die Theorie? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? (Ich weis, bringt Dich grad nicht weiter)


----------



## aibeekey (21. Juli 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ja mit den mehreren stimmt eh. aber ich bin am oberen ende der einen und am unteren der anderen. was ist dann die bessere wahl.



In dem Fall wohl ein Air-Dämpfer


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Juli 2019)




----------



## kovske (22. Juli 2019)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Wechsle immer zwischen 500 und 550er Feder bei guten 80 Kg



Im Winter die 550er bei 95kg und im Sommer die 500er bei 85kg


----------



## clemsi (22. Juli 2019)

Möchte zwischendurch auch mal ein aktuelles Bild vom meinem S3 29er posten:





Qualität ist leider mäßig ... sorry.
Änderungen:

GX Kassette
Newmen SL A.30 Laufräder, TL, hinten ein 2.4er Maxxis DHR II in DualC
DVO Topaz T3 Dämpfer mit 55mm stroke
160mm Airshaft für die Gabel
Renthal Apex 35 und Fatbar (20 Rise, 800mm) Cockpit
Shimano XT 8020
DMR Death Grips (snow camo)
OneUp Pedale
Rahmenschutz vom Trek Fuel 29

Gewinnt keinen color contest, aber mir gefällt die Kombination silber/schwarz/weiß ... 

Edit, bessere Qualität:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (22. Juli 2019)

Noch die Stickers von der Gabel und los gehts


----------



## davidhellmann (22. Juli 2019)

kovske schrieb:


> Im Winter die 550er bei 95kg und im Sommer die 500er bei 85kg



hehe. Ja irgendwie denk ich auch, dass die 550er reicht. Glaub die 600 ist dann gleich wieder zu hart. Werd jetzt keine großen Drops springen. Referenz wäre mal der Hacklberg denn da geht es als nächstes hin.


----------



## freetourer (22. Juli 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> Möchte zwischendurch auch mal ein aktuelles Bild vom meinem S3 29er posten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top!

Wie macht sich der Topaz in dem Bike?


----------



## clemsi (22. Juli 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Top!
> 
> Wie macht sich der Topaz in dem Bike?



Ich finde den Topaz mega - lässt sich super einstellen, steht gut im Federweg ohne bockig zu wirken und fühlt sich  - zumindest bei meinen Einstellungen- auch mit weniger Sag (~25-27%) schön plush an. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## sluette (22. Juli 2019)

@davidhellmann Wie fährt der Gerät sich nun mit dem Super Deluxe Coil? Und wie der Unterschied zum DPX2? Wäre auch meine erste Wahl.


----------



## davidhellmann (22. Juli 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> @davidhellmann Wie fährt der Gerät sich nun mit dem Super Deluxe Coil? Und wie der Unterschied zum DPX2? Wäre auch meine erste Wahl.



ja leider
ist die Feder nen tick zu weich aber sonst taugt. Hab den fox eh schon verkauft. Es gubt kein zurück mehr


----------



## sluette (3. August 2019)

Also ich habe meine Mühle nun voll auf Rockshox umgebaut, vorne Pike hinten Super Deluxe. Testfahrt auf der Strasse mit Bordstein-Check ist schonmal vielversprechend. Morgen gibt's die erste Runde, bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## deralteser (4. August 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine Mühle nun voll auf Rockshox umgebaut, vorne Pike hinten Super Deluxe. Testfahrt auf der Strasse mit Bordstein-Check ist schonmal vielversprechend. Morgen gibt's die erste Runde, bin sehr gespannt!


Klingt interessant - vielleicht zeigst Du uns  die Tage mal ein Bild vom bike. Ne Pike oder Lyrik könnte bei mir irgendwann auch die 36er ersetzen. Ist aber Zukunftsmusik. Hab aktuell andere "Baustellen" am Evo.


----------



## sluette (4. August 2019)

Yep, kann ich gerne morgen machen, also das Bild.
Erstes Feedback zu Pike und Super deLuxe:
Das Fahrwerk fühlt sich aktiver an. Ich mags wenn man den Federweg merkt. Die FOX Elemente scheinen mir zu Racelastig abgestimmt zu sein.
Bin ziemlich happy mit dem Umbau!


----------



## Descender (5. August 2019)

Nochmal eine eine Woche Roadtrip angehängt, Reschenpass - Livigno - Freiburg. Jetzt mit Cane Creek DB. Gibt dem Hinterbau etwas Plüschiges, finde den Standard Fox aber nach wie vor nicht schlecht  Ein 1000%iges Setup hab ich noch nicht gefunden, arbeite dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (5. August 2019)

Ich hab mir grad noch Maxxis DD Reifen drauf. Ich glaub meine Kiste wiegt nun 17kg :|


----------



## sluette (7. August 2019)

So steht der Stuhl gerade da:





geändert zur Serie sind:

RockShox Pike DebonAir RCT3 (160mm Federweg) und Super deLuxe RCT3
RaceFace ARC30 Felgen auf Hope Pro4 Naben
RaceFace Next SL Kurbel
OneUp Pedale
BikeYoke Revive Max Stütze inkl. Willy
Renthal Apex 35 mit FatBat Light Carbon Lenker auf 760mm gekürzt
Hope Tech3 E4 Bremsen mit 200er Floatings
Shimano 8100 12fach Schaltwerk und Shifter mit SRAM Eagle GX Kassette (noch, solange Hope noch kein MicroSpline verkaufen darf)
Maxxis Shorty und Highroller2 Reifen


----------



## davidhellmann (8. August 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> So steht der Stuhl gerade da:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 894779
> 
> ...



welche länge hat die revive?
wie bist mit der shimano schaltung zufrieden? warum
kein GX?


----------



## sluette (8. August 2019)

Die Revive hat 185mm Hub.

GX... Ich bin ziemlich unzufrieden mit der GX. Ich habe sie einfach nicht mehr korrekt eingestellt bekommen und hatte sehr bescheidene Schaltqualität. Laut Garmin hat sie etwas mehr als 1600Km gesehen (nur).
Ich denke es liegt an der Kassette, gestern war die erste Ausfahrt mit der XT auch noch nicht soooo super. Aber schon besser als mit der GX.
Ich überlege gerade nochmal eine neue GX Kassette zu kaufen. Ist halt ziemlich blöd weil Hope auch keine Infos rausgibt (können sie vielleicht auch nicht) wann sie denn einen MicroSpline Freilauf anbieten dürfen...


----------



## deralteser (8. August 2019)

@sluette Was ist denn das für ein kleiner Überzieher an der Sattelstütze?


----------



## deralteser (8. August 2019)

Hier mal meine Änderungen zur Serie:

MRP Ramp Control
Magura 1893, 203er Shimano Scheiben
Reverse RCC 810 DH (auf 800 gekürzt), ODI Griffe
Reverb AXS 170mm, Ergon SME Sattel
Descendant Carbon Kurbel 170mm
GX Schaltwerk/Kassette
Hope Pedale / Hope Steuersatz /Hope HR Nabe
Hillbilly VR, Butcher HR
32er Superstar DM Kettenblatt
TTX Coil (SBC1974, 210x50) aktuell mit 605er Feder.





Ramp Control und Dämpfer bis jetzt nur kurz getestet, kann ich noch nicht viel zu sagen - fühlt sich aber umgehend satter und schluckfreudiger an. Bin eh ein Coil-feeling-liebhaber...


----------



## osbow (8. August 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> @sluette Was ist denn das für ein kleiner Überzieher an der Sattelstütze?


Das müsste der Willy sein: https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/willy.html


----------



## sluette (8. August 2019)

osbow schrieb:


> Das müsste der Willy sein: https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/willy.html



Richtig! 100 Punkte


----------



## DerohneName (8. August 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Änderungen zur Serie:
> 
> MRP Ramp Control
> Magura 1893, 203er Shimano Scheiben
> ...


Bitte um Feedback zur Ramp Control- hab zwar das normale Stumpjumper mit 34er Rythm- ist nicht sonderlich feinfühlig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (8. August 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Bitte um Feedback zur Ramp Control- hab zwar das normale Stumpjumper mit 34er Rythm- ist nicht sonderlich feinfühlig


Gib mir nen paar Touren Zeit


----------



## DerohneName (9. August 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> Gib mir nen paar Touren Zeit


Kein Ding- muss noch selber schauen wie die 34er anspricht- wenn sie so wie ne Yari ist kann ich eigentlich nicht meckern- bin gespannt


----------



## clemsi (10. August 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Bitte um Feedback zur Ramp Control- hab zwar das normale Stumpjumper mit 34er Rythm- ist nicht sonderlich feinfühlig


Bei dem Feedback schließe ich mich an - ohne den Druck erhöhen zu wollen . Ich bin mit der rhythm nicht per se unzufrieden, meine aber, dass da noch etwas luft nach oben ist.


----------



## DerohneName (10. August 2019)

Gibt es jemanden, der ein normales Stumpjumper gefahren ist vorm EVO? 

Habe das Comp Carbon für den Preis des Evos- bekommen- da war die Entscheidung nicht schwer  
Übrigens vom Slowenen der das EVO auch hier angeboten hat- Rad wurde schnell versandt, super Kommunikation- und echt heftiger Preisunterschied zu Österreich- kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Aber ein Vergleich wäre trotzdem nett- vor allem wenn das EVO mit 150/160mm hinten gefahren wird... Da benotigt man dann echt keinen DHler mehr in 90% der Fälle


----------



## sluette (10. August 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> wie bist mit der shimano schaltung zufrieden?



Ich habe nun doch noch eine neue GX Kassette gekauft weil es mit der alten nicht funktioniert hat.
Ergebnis ist ziemlich gut. Habe jetzt keinen Vergleich von einer XT mit passender Shimano Kassette aber viel besser kann's nicht laufen.


----------



## davidhellmann (13. August 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden, der ein normales Stumpjumper gefahren ist vorm EVO?
> 
> Habe das Comp Carbon für den Preis des Evos- bekommen- da war die Entscheidung nicht schwer
> Übrigens vom Slowenen der das EVO auch hier angeboten hat- Rad wurde schnell versandt, super Kommunikation- und echt heftiger Preisunterschied zu Österreich- kann ich nur empfehlen.
> ...



Das versteh ich nicht. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Also wenn ich nen EVO will kauf ich mir kein normales nur weil es CARBON ist? Oder hat es andere Gründe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (13. August 2019)

Also meine 550 Feder war auch zu weich. Immer am Ende. Jetzt doch noch die 600 bestellt. 
Saalbach aber alles bestzeiten gefahren mit dem Ding. So viel besser als Luft.


----------



## DerohneName (13. August 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nicht. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Also wenn ich nen EVO will kauf ich mir kein normales nur weil es CARBON ist? Oder hat es andere Gründe?


Das Evo hatte mir dann doch ne zu extreme Geo. 
Auch wenn's gut geht- ein flacher Lenkwinkel ist auf flachen Trails echt nicht so toll. 
Mich hätte es nur interessiert wieviel besser das EVO bergab geht- das normale ist für die Hometrails und alles inWiener Umgebung mehr als genug- das EVO sicher wieder "zuv viel Bike" 

Carbon eigentlich wegen der Farbe und Swat Box und dem super Rabatt


----------



## sluette (13. August 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Das Evo hatte mir dann doch ne zu extreme Geo.
> Auch wenn's gut geht- ein flacher Lenkwinkel ist auf flachen Trails echt nicht so toll.
> Mich hätte es nur interessiert wieviel besser das EVO bergab geht- das normale ist für die Hometrails und alles inWiener Umgebung mehr als genug- das EVO sicher wieder "zuv viel Bike"
> 
> Carbon eigentlich wegen der Farbe und Swat Box und dem super Rabatt



Die SWAT Box habe ich bei meinem alten Enduro auch gehabt und das ist so das einzige was ich am EVO vermisse.


----------



## davidhellmann (13. August 2019)

Jo das stimmt, die Box ist schon nett. Aber ich bin eher auf dem Trip kein oder so weit es geht kein Carbon mehr zu kaufen. 
Aber gut, Wien ist wirklich flach. Wobei ich das auch immer recht entspannt sehe. Der schnellste bin ich nicht auf dem Berg. Ich kauf auch nach gefallen und gefühl. Wenn ich auf effektivität schauen würde hätte ich sicher auch kein Evo mit 16kg


----------



## davidhellmann (13. August 2019)

Ach Maxxis DHR II vorn und Aggressor hinten war auch eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## DerohneName (13. August 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Die SWAT Box habe ich bei meinem alten Enduro auch gehabt und das ist so das einzige was ich am EVO vermisse.


Ich finde die echt extrem praktisch- ohne Rucksack oder Hüfttasche ist es schon sehr praktisch


----------



## DerohneName (13. August 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt, die Box ist schon nett. Aber ich bin eher auf dem Trip kein oder so weit es geht kein Carbon mehr zu kaufen.
> Aber gut, Wien ist wirklich flach. Wobei ich das auch immer recht entspannt sehe. Der schnellste bin ich nicht auf dem Berg. Ich kauf auch nach gefallen und gefühl. Wenn ich auf effektivität schauen würde hätte ich sicher auch kein Evo mit 16kg


Das Evo wäre ein super Bike- aber mit dem Stumpjumper (dem normalen) habe ich hier mehr Spaß und bin flotter und angenehmer unterwegs. 
Die steilen Trails hier sind eher langsam und eng- da bist du mit dem kürzeren Bike flinker


----------



## deralteser (13. August 2019)

Thema Fox 36 Rhythm und MRP Ramp Control:

Finde die Gabel ab Werk wirklich sehr gut. Sie wiegt glaub ich aufgrund der nicht hohl geschmiedeten Krone um die 200g mehr als die anderen 36er, aber die 2 Tafeln Schokolade an Mehrgewicht stören mich an nem bike wie dem Evo nicht wirklich.
Habe Anfangs mit den Volumenspacern (standardmäßig waren 3 Stk. verbaut) "rumexperimentiert" und kam dann ziemlich schnell bei einem raus. Zusammen mit dem Luftdämpfer hat mir die Gabel mit dem wie ich finde recht "racigen" Ansprechverhalten echt gut gefallen - den kompletten Federweg habe ich aber nie wirklich genutzt.
Beim Wechsel zum TTX Coil war ich mir unsicher, ob mir die Kombi dann insgesamt noch gefällt. Mit der Ramp Control gibt die Gabel schneller Federweg frei (und auch zurück) und spricht meiner Meinung nach auch sensibler an. Das heißt nicht, das sie unkontrolliert durch den Federweg rauscht und ich hab auch nicht das Gefühl, in steepen Abschnitten oder Kurven wegzusacken. Die Gabel nutzt halt so gesehen schneller mehr Federweg -  mir gefällts. Habe noch ca. 10 psi mehr Druck in die Luftkammer gepackt und High- sowie Lowspeeddruckstufe etwas erhöht. Ramp ist aktuell ein viertel zugedreht. Kann nicht sagen, das mir Pop fehlt oder die Gabel wegsackt. Besonders schnelle Wurzel- und Steinfelder werden (mit Coil im Heck und) durch die Ramp Control in der 36er schön weggeballert  Fahrwerk gefällt mir so. Kann mich auch nur @davidhellmann anschließen. Finde das bike mit coil super!

Ich will hiermit nicht sagen, das die 36er Rhythm ab Werk nix kann. Finde die Gabel super und hatte zudem noch nie Bock, zuviel an meinem Fahrwerk rumzufummeln. Die Rhythm hat man schnell und ziemlich idiotensicher abgestimmt. Zusammen mit dem sensiblen Coil im Heck wollte ich einfach auch an der Gabel mehr "Small Bump Sensivity" und trotzdem eben noch ne Sicherheit, falls es mal richtig harte Schläge gibt.


----------



## 2o83 (14. August 2019)

Evo in S3, bis auf den Rahmen ist eigentlich nichts so wie ausgeliefert.
Fox 36 Performance Elite 160mm & CCDB Air IL 55mm, funktioniert bisher besser als das original verbaute. Der DPX wird aber gerade umgebaut, da mir das Speci-Tune überhaupt nicht taugt.
Gewicht ist bei etwas über 14kg ohne angehängte Ersatzteile.


----------



## borris (14. August 2019)

Hey!

Ich bin mit meinem Evo Alloy sehr happy, habe auch schon auf einen Newmen LRS, Apex + 35er Fatbar, GX Kassette, und TL Magic Mary + Hans Dampf umgerüstet = 1 KG Speck weg. Fahre viel Flowtrails, Sprünge und mittlere Drops.
Bei meinem Evo schlägt der DPX 2 ständig durch, fahre schon mit 250 PSI bei 80 Kg Fahrergewicht (habe gerade eben noch ausreichend SAG). Ich möchte gerne auf einen Coil Dämpfer upgraden, jedoch ohne zu viel Gewicht drauf zu bekommen und im Zuge dessen auch die Gabel auf 160 mm upgraden. Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen, was muss ich bei den vielen Gößen und Standards beachten, wenn ich mich in den Shops auf die Suche begebe? Der Super Deluxe Coil klingt nach guter Preisleistung, es müssen nicht direkt 1.000,- € für einen DHX2 Coil sein.

Ich würde mich über ein paar technische Infos/Größen, die es beim Kauf zu beachten gilt, freuen.

Danke, Borris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (15. August 2019)

borris schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Ich bin mit meinem Evo Alloy sehr happy, habe auch schon auf einen Newmen LRS, Apex + 35er Fatbar, GX Kassette, und TL Magic Mary + Hans Dampf umgerüstet = 1 KG Speck weg. Fahre viel Flowtrails, Sprünge und mittlere Drops.
> Bei meinem Evo schlägt der DPX 2 ständig durch, fahre schon mit 250 PSI bei 80 Kg Fahrergewicht (habe gerade eben noch ausreichend SAG). Ich möchte gerne auf einen Coil Dämpfer upgraden, jedoch ohne zu viel Gewicht drauf zu bekommen und im Zuge dessen auch die Gabel auf 160 mm upgraden. Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen, was muss ich bei den vielen Gößen und Standards beachten, wenn ich mich in den Shops auf die Suche begebe? Der Super Deluxe Coil klingt nach guter Preisleistung, es müssen nicht direkt 1.000,- € für einen DHX2 Coil sein.
> ...



Verstehe ich nicht. Hatte immer knapp 200 psi in meinem DPX2 und er ist bei meinen ca. 90 kg (inkl. Klamotten und Rucksack) nie durchgeschlagen. SAG passte bei mir auch.


----------



## deralteser (15. August 2019)

Zur Info:
Gewicht Fox DPX2 Stumpjumper Evo 2019


----------



## deralteser (15. August 2019)

Gewicht Öhlins TTX22 (SBC 1974) ohne und mit 16er Feder.


----------



## borris (15. August 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Hatte immer knapp 200 psi in meinem DPX2 und er ist bei meinen ca. 90 kg (inkl. Klamotten und Rucksack) nie durchgeschlagen. SAG passte bei mir auch.



Was soll ich sagen?! Bei mir knallt der permanent durch und es liegt vermutlich nicht daran, dass ich das Stumpi "falsch" fahre oder meine Pumpe nicht richtig ablesen kann. Wie gesagt, SAG passt. Das Teil ist einfach etwas unterdimensioniert im Verhältnis zur Gabel.

Danke für die Gewichtangaben, aber der Öhlins ist vom Preis her auch nicht ganz weit entfernt vom DHX2.


----------



## deralteser (15. August 2019)

Infos waren genereller Natur - Schon klar, das man beim Öhlins mit 1 bis 2 Federn bei um die 1000,- liegt.
Evtl. wartest Du auf den DVO JadeX Coil. Wird evtl. nicht so abgehoben teuer. Oder eben RockShox. Wird ja auch öfter im Evo verbaut. Siehe Amiforen und hier im Thread.


----------



## deralteser (15. August 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. August 2019)

Ich bin das Rad bisher mit 2 Dämpfern gefahren:
Dhx2, 55mm Hub, sag für 50mm: super sensibel, top Traktion - im racemodus auf härteren Strecken schlägts recht oft durch(s. 
 Tests des carbonmodells  in amiforen z. B. Pinkbike) 

Float x2: spricht annähernd genau so gut an - versumpft weniger im Federweg wodurch sich das Rad nicht ganz so "planted" anfühlt. Der Vorteil ist aber dass mit Hilfe von Volumenspacern die Progression sauber einstellbar ist. Nach meinem empfinden harmoniert die kinematik auch besser mit luftdämpfern. Da wage ich auch zu behaupten,  dass die Jungs bei der Entwicklung des SJ Hinterbau eher die Kennlinie eines luftdämpfer im Kopf hatten
PS: man könnte fast meinen dass bei der Auslegung des alurahmen zufällig ein float x2 rumlag, da sich der Dämpfer regelrecht an den sidearm anschmiegt - ok... ,  ein Blatt Papier passt noch dazwischen


----------



## Descender (16. August 2019)

Bin ebenfalls der meinung das Luft besser im Evo arbeitet, auch im Hinblick auf die großen Federraten die für einen Coil in dem Rahmen verlangt werden. Durchschlägen mit einem Coil engegen zu wirken ist mangels Progressionsanpassung eben auch schwierig...

Ich bin nun dazu gekommen den CC DB back 2 back gegen den DPX zu testen. Der CC gibt wie schon geschrieben dem Bike ein relativ plüschiges Feeling, Durchschläge sind kaufm noch zu bemerken (52.5er Hub + 2 Spacer). Im gegenasatz dazu ist wie schon von Anderen beschrieben der DPX eher auf Race getrimmt. Mein Favorit ist nach hin- und her-Testen der Fox, ich finde die Luftfeder harmoniert so gut mit der Dämpfung das ich das Bike viel agiler bewegen kann. Das sagt mir und meinem Fahrstil mehr zu. Im ruppigen Gelände hat man natürlich Durchschläge, wenn ich aber betrachte welchen Speed das Rad mit 140mm durch solche Stellen erlaubt, finde ich das mehr als akzeptabel!  Ich werde aber auch noch den Federwegsbegrenzer aus dem Fox entfernen, ich bin gespannt


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. August 2019)

Alleine durch die 5mm mehr Hub werdens bei gleichem sag weniger durchschläge....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borris (16. August 2019)

Descender schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls der meinung das Luft besser im Evo arbeitet, auch im Hinblick auf die großen Federraten die für einen Coil in dem Rahmen verlangt werden. Durchschlägen mit einem Coil engegen zu wirken ist mangels Progressionsanpassung eben auch schwierig...
> 
> Ich bin nun dazu gekommen den CC DB back 2 back gegen den DPX zu testen. Der CC gibt wie schon geschrieben dem Bike ein relativ plüschiges Feeling, Durchschläge sind kaufm noch zu bemerken (52.5er Hub + 2 Spacer). Im gegenasatz dazu ist wie schon von Anderen beschrieben der DPX eher auf Race getrimmt. Mein Favorit ist nach hin- und her-Testen der Fox, ich finde die Luftfeder harmoniert so gut mit der Dämpfung das ich das Bike viel agiler bewegen kann. Das sagt mir und meinem Fahrstil mehr zu. Im ruppigen Gelände hat man natürlich Durchschläge, wenn ich aber betrachte welchen Speed das Rad mit 140mm durch solche Stellen erlaubt, finde ich das mehr als akzeptabel!  Ich werde aber auch noch den Federwegsbegrenzer aus dem Fox entfernen, ich bin gespannt




Oha, Federwegsbegrenzer? Das klingt spannend. Will ich auch entfernen ;-). How to???

Den nächst größeren Volumen Spacer (1,02 Kubik Inch) habe ich auch schon geordert, also etwas mehr Progression. Fürs erste vermutlich ganz budgetfreundlich.


----------



## DerohneName (16. August 2019)

borris schrieb:


> Oha, Federwegsbegrenzer? Das klingt spannend. Will ich auch entfernen ;-). How to???
> 
> Den nächst größeren Volumen Spacer (1,02 Kubik Inch) habe ich auch schon geordert, also etwas mehr Progression. Fürs erste vermutlich ganz budgetfreundlich.


Beim Fox?
Da sitzt ein Metallspacer um den Schaft- muss man leider runtersägen. 
Sehr umständlich gemacht- DVO macht das über Clips. 
-> großer Dämpferservice gleich mit da alles aufgemacht werden muss


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. August 2019)

[QUOTE="DerohneName, post: 16058906, 
-> großer Dämpferservice gleich mit da alles aufgemacht werden muss
[/QUOTE]

Naaa, den bekommt man mit etwas Geschick auch so raus - gut,  dann is der spacer halt kaputt...


----------



## aibeekey (18. August 2019)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Naaa, den bekommt man mit etwas Geschick auch so raus - gut,  dann is der spacer halt kaputt...



Wie geht man da erfolgreich vor? Knippex? Dremel? Flex? 

Beim RS kann man das Plastik Teil ja relativ ungefährlich raus brechen.


----------



## fr-andi (18. August 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Wie geht man da erfolgreich vor? Knippex? Dremel? Flex?


Nach Belieben. Was von den dreien dir grad in die Finger kommt


----------



## DerohneName (18. August 2019)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> [QUOTE="DerohneName, post: 16058906,
> -> großer Dämpferservice gleich mit da alles aufgemacht werden muss



Naaa, den bekommt man mit etwas Geschick auch so raus - gut,  dann is der spacer halt kaputt...
[/QUOTE]
Aber den Dämper muss man dazu doch auch aufmachen? Im Mtbr Forum meinten sie, dass man dann gleich nen Service machen soll, wenn der Dämpfer schon offen ist 

Beim Raus-Brechen aufpassen, dass du nichts zerkratzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Descender (19. August 2019)

Gestern den ersten großen Service am EVO gestartet. Dabei habe ich auch den Federwegsbegrenzer entfernt und das ganze einmal dokumentiert:



Als erstes alles schön einpacken und staubdicht zukleben. Ich habe Frischhaltefolie und Gewebetape genutzt. Zusätzlich zwischen Ring und Dämpferschaft ein dünnes Blech eingeschoben (Getränke Dose funktioniert gut).


Dann vorsichtig mit einer Trennscheibe dremeln. Ich habe mich zu 90% von zwei Seiten durch den Ring gearbeitet. Hier ist etwas Feingefühl gefragt!



Dann den Ring mit einer Zange festhalten und mit einem Schlitzschraubendreher "aufknacken". Im Anschluss alles Reinigen und wieder zusammen bauen  Bei dem ganzen sollte man sich etwas Zeit nehmen, hat aber so wie beschrieben 1a funktioniert, ohne Macken oder ähnliches am Schaft.

Zurück zum Service: Hat jemand schon einmal das Tretlager geöffnet? Bei mir war gefühlt ein halbes Kilo Dreck im Rahmen


----------



## DerohneName (19. August 2019)

Eine Frage: Der Laufradsatz hat ja ne DT Swiss Narbe umgelabelt, oder? 
Kann ich da nen XD Freilauf montieren- sollte gehen, oder? 

Danke


----------



## sluette (19. August 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Der Laufradsatz hat ja ne DT Swiss Narbe umgelabelt, oder?
> Kann ich da nen XD Freilauf montieren- sollte gehen, oder?
> 
> Danke



Ich glaube ja das da keine DT Nabe verbaut ist.


----------



## damianfromhell (19. August 2019)

Ist es auch nicht. Gibt für die Nabe Angst xd Freiläufe


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. August 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Naaa, den bekommt man mit etwas Geschick auch so raus - gut,  dann is der spacer halt kaputt...


Aber den Dämper muss man dazu doch auch aufmachen? Im Mtbr Forum meinten sie, dass man dann gleich nen Service machen soll, wenn der Dämpfer schon offen ist 

Beim Raus-Brechen aufpassen, dass du nichts zerkratzt
[/QUOTE]

Bevor man die luftkammer wieder aufschraubt schmiert man halt a bissl,  aber die dämpfung ist dabei (wie oben beschrieben) noch komplett zu.


----------



## deralteser (20. August 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Der Laufradsatz hat ja ne DT Swiss Narbe umgelabelt, oder?
> Kann ich da nen XD Freilauf montieren- sollte gehen, oder?
> 
> Danke


Ich glaube, da gibts Umrüstsets für (um die 80 Euro). Hatte mal Google bemüht. Ich persönlich würde da aber nichts investieren ausser ner neuen Nabe. Habe meine defekte HR Nabe gegen eine Hope ersetzen lassen. Der Händler war in diesem Fall mehr als kulant. Selbes Spiel am NX Schaltwerk. Wurde mir aufgrund eines Schadens umsonst gegen ein GX ausgetauscht. Das bike knackte wie verrückt. Tretlager ist zudem auch schon neu, genauso wie der Hope Steuersatz (knackten beide und liefen mehr als rauh). Die Sattelstütze ist auch defekt gewesen....was soll ich sagen...Verschleiß? Pech? Ist wohl Thema für sich....


----------



## DerohneName (20. August 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da gibts Umrüstsets für (um die 80 Euro). Hatte mal Google bemüht. Ich persönlich würde da aber nichts investieren ausser ner neuen Nabe. Habe meine defekte HR Nabe gegen eine Hope ersetzen lassen. Der Händler war in diesem Fall mehr als kulant. Selbes Spiel am NX Schaltwerk. Wurde mir aufgrund eines Schadens umsonst gegen ein GX ausgetauscht. Das bike knackte wie verrückt. Tretlager ist zudem auch schon neu, genauso wie der Hope Steuersatz (knackten beide und liefen mehr als rauh). Die Sattelstütze ist auch defekt gewesen....was soll ich sagen...Verschleiß? Pech? Ist wohl Thema für sich....


Danke  
Mal sehen- wollte den LRS so lange fahren bis er kaputt ist und dann auf nen leichteren aufsatteln 

Blöd dass GX und aufwärts halt XD benötigen- sollen wohl länger halten als die NX Kassette. 
Vielleicht wieder bei RCZ nen E1700 im Ausverkauf ergattern


----------



## DavidLV (20. August 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Danke
> Mal sehen- wollte den LRS so lange fahren bis er kaputt ist und dann auf nen leichteren aufsatteln
> 
> Blöd dass GX und aufwärts halt XD benötigen- sollen wohl länger halten als die NX Kassette.
> Vielleicht wieder bei RCZ nen E1700 im Ausverkauf ergattern



Ich hätte eine 12-fach china kassette die auch deutlich leichter ist als nx. Fallst interesse hast!?


----------



## DerohneName (20. August 2019)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine 12-fach china kassette die auch deutlich leichter ist als nx. Fallst interesse hast!?


Momentan ist meine NX erst 60km gelaufen 
Ich melde mich ggf bei Interesse- wohnst ja eh ums Eck.


----------



## borris (20. August 2019)

Descender schrieb:


> Gestern den ersten großen Service am EVO gestartet. Dabei habe ich auch den Federwegsbegrenzer entfernt und das ganze einmal dokumentiert:
> 
> Als erstes alles schön einpacken und staubdicht zukleben. Ich habe Frischhaltefolie und Gewebetape genutzt. Zusätzlich zwischen Ring und Dämpferschaft ein dünnes Blech eingeschoben (Getränke Dose funktioniert gut).
> Dann vorsichtig mit einer Trennscheibe dremeln. Ich habe mich zu 90% von zwei Seiten durch den Ring gearbeitet. Hier ist etwas Feingefühl gefragt!
> ...



Als nächstes bin ich auf Deinen ersten Fahrbericht gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (21. August 2019)

Ich bin 1,83 groß, bin bislang ein propain tyee in L, ein solid strike in M/L gefahren, aktuell nur auf meinem production privee shan hardtail in L unterwegs. würdet ihr mir eher zum S2 oder S3 raten? Soll auf jeden Fall das 29er werden. Bin das S3 einmal kurz hoch- und ein paar Meter trail runter gefahren. Das Ding kommt mir riesig vor.


----------



## freetourer (22. August 2019)

Ich bin beide Größen ausgiebig probegefahren und würde immer das S3 nehmen. Ich bin knapp unter 1,80 mit 84er Schrittlänge.

Wenn man aber keine langen Rahmen gewohnt ist kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass einem das Rad riesig vorkommt. Das wird bestimmt noch unterstützt durch die Tatsache, dass Du auch noch kein 29 fährst.


----------



## biker-wug (22. August 2019)

Das ist ein spannendes Thema, ich bin 1.78, aktuell fahre ich ein BMC Trailfox, das hat nen Reach von 435.
S2 oder S3, was wäre euer Tipp.


----------



## borris (22. August 2019)

Ich bin 1,79 cm und mir passt S2 ganz gut.
S3 bin ich allerdings nicht gefahren. Jedoch kommt es auch auf die Torso- und Schrittlänge an und zu allerletzt, was magst Du lieber, kompakt oder gestreckt? Und baust noch was um, längerer oder kürzerer Vorbau? Am Ende ist es wieder reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Mzungu (26. August 2019)

Hatte jemand schon Mal die Möglichkeit das EVO direkt mit dem Last Glen zu vergleichen?


----------



## die_nette (27. August 2019)

Hey,
ich hab mich zwischen EVO und Glen für das EVO entschieden. Allerdings eher aus Neugierde. Beim Last wusste ich das es gut funktioniert. Ich wurde vorher gewarnt, dass vermutlich die Lager beim EVO nicht besonders lange halten und das kann ich bestätigen. Keine Ahnung ob ich ein Montagsmodell habe aber ich habe das Bike seit November 2018. Im Januar war der Dämpfer defekt, im Mai waren die Lager der Hinterradnabe dann kaputt und die Schaltwerksdämpfung ebenso. Desweiteren habe ich in der Zeit Steuersatz und Tretlager schon mehrfach neu gefettet weil es anfängt Geräusche zu machen. Trotz Garantie bekomme ich, weil Verschleißteil, die Lager nicht ersetzt. 
Also, wenn du ein eher wartungsärmeres Bike suchst, dann würde ich auf das Glen setzten. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem EVO zufrieden. Vielleicht noch einen kleinen Eindruck zum Fahren. Ich finde das EVO will immer sehr aktiv gefahren werden. Hab ich mal einen nicht so guten Tag und bin etwas mehr Passagier als Pilot, fährt es sich scheiße, dafür wird man doppelt belohnt wenn man es aktiv fährt. Beim Glen, ist mir der Unterschied nicht so aufgefallen.


----------



## sluette (27. August 2019)

die_nette schrieb:


> ...dass vermutlich die Lager beim EVO nicht besonders lange halten und das kann ich bestätigen. ...



Da muss ich mal reingrätschen ;-)....
Das NX Komponenten und die Billo Naben nicht lange halten, kann doch keiner erwarten, oder?
Interessanter finde ich die Haltbarkeit der Hinterbaulager. Ich hatte eins der ersten ausgelieferten 29" S3 EVOs und es läuft bis heute absolut super. Ich weiß nicht ob LAST das Glen aus Komplettbike anbietet, aber wenn ja werde die wohl eher höherwertige Komponenten verbauen.


----------



## die_nette (27. August 2019)

mh, mir ist schon klar das da nicht der teure Scheiß verbaut ist aber länger als vier Monate Haltbarkeit erwarte ich eigentlich schon...zumindest für den Preis.  Und ich hab ja auch geschrieben, dass ich vermutlich etwas Pech habe mit dem Modell. Freut mich das bei dir alles hält.


----------



## borris (27. August 2019)

Ich habe meins seit 3 Monaten und ständig lockert sich der Steuersatz, war auch schon zwei Mal wegen brutalem Geknacke beim Händler und nach kurzer Zeit kommt es aus dem Bereich der Kinematik wieder. Das finde ich leider sehr enttäuschend. Sattelstütze hatte auch schon derbe geknackt, mit nem Pfund Fett ging es dann aber. Habe allerdings einen Newmen LRS, GX Kassette u.s.w.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (27. August 2019)

die_nette schrieb:


> Freut mich das bei dir alles hält.



Ich habe ja direkt alles umgebaut. Wenn Specialized von Anfang an ein Frameset angeboten hätte, wäre das wohl meine Wahl gewesen.
Die Preispolitik von denen geht mir mittlerweile auch auf den Keks, der ganze NX Kram an Bikes über 4000€ ist ein absoluter Witz.
Wenn ich da sehe was YT etc. anbieten kommen mir auch langsam Zweifel...


----------



## sluette (27. August 2019)

borris schrieb:


> Ich habe meins seit 3 Monaten und ständig lockert sich der Steuersatz, war auch schon zwei Mal wegen brutalem Geknacke beim Händler ...


Wie geht das? Wenn der Steuersatz locker ist, ist das ein Problem der Klemmung am Vorbau.


----------



## borris (27. August 2019)

Das kann mir der Händler auch nicht erklären. Die Drehmomente an der Klemmung haben wir auch schon grenzwertig erhöht und auch mit Apex Vorbau lockert sich nach einigen ruppigen Abfahrten und bisschen Bikepark alles.


----------



## _arGh_ (27. August 2019)

wie macht ihr das mit bashguard/taco? 
am alu scheint ja keine volle iscgaufnahme vorhanden zu sein?


----------



## sluette (27. August 2019)

Ich fahre ohne.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. August 2019)

Ohne tacco,  dafür Stahl Kettenblatt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momocop (27. August 2019)

borris schrieb:


> Das kann mir der Händler auch nicht erklären. Die Drehmomente an der Klemmung haben wir auch schon grenzwertig erhöht und auch mit Apex Vorbau lockert sich nach einigen ruppigen Abfahrten und bisschen Bikepark alles.



Check Mal die Aheadkralle,
Das ist bei Spezi öfter Mal vorgekommen das die sich Stück für Stück nach oben zieht und dann lockert sich das ganze.


----------



## borris (28. August 2019)

Momocop schrieb:


> Check Mal die Aheadkralle,
> Das ist bei Spezi öfter Mal vorgekommen das die sich Stück für Stück nach oben zieht und dann lockert sich das ganze.



Danke für den Tipp, jedoch wurde die Kralle schon einmal ausgetauscht, weil die ab Werk komplett schief eingeschlagen war. Ich muss einfach noch mal beim Händler vorstellig werden, aber das nervt.


----------



## clemsi (28. August 2019)

Bei meiner Apex/Fatbar Kombi knackt auch ständig was - interessanterweise hatte ich genau diese Kombi zuvor 3 Jahre am Patrol, da machte die keinen mucks. 
Auch das Schaltwerk lockert sich trotz loctite permanent und alle paar Stunden kann ich 1-2 Speichen der Newmen LR nachziehen - aber da möcht ich jetzt nicht alles auf das Evo schieben   
Ansonsten bin ich mach gut 6 Monaten sehr zufrieden mit dem Evo, aber es verlangt - wie @die_nette oben schon schrieb - wirklich input vom Fahrer, ansonsten macht es mehr oder weniger, was es will...


----------



## Descender (28. August 2019)

Die Steuersatz Problematik habe ich auch. Ich fahre das Oneup-Tool und kann deshalb die Vorspannung am Steuersatz ohne Gefahr der sich lösenden Kralle einstellen (Innengewinde im Steuerrohr). Ich hatte anfangs auch nach harten Abfahren spiel im Steuersatz, habe dann aber nach und nach die Vorspannung erhöht bis es passt. Problem ist das damit nach einigen Fahrten knarzende Geräusche am Steuersatz auftreten, vornehmlich durch Dreck verursacht. Nach dem Reinigen und Fetten des Ganzen läuft wieder alles smooth... Ich schiebe das Problem auf das Kurze Steuerrohr vom evo, wodurch m.M.n. die Belastung der Lager sehr groß ist. Ich werde demnächst mal auf höherwertige Lager upgraden, evtl. bringt das Besserung.

Zu der Restlichen Lagerung: Am Hinterbau ist die Lagerung super gelöst, besonders der zusätzliche Dichtring an der schraube macht die Lagerung sehr Schmutzbeständig. Das ist bei anderen Herstellern weitaus schlechter gelöst 

Das Tretlager ist von innen leider einer ziemlichen Dreckbelastung ausgesetzt. Ich habe mein Rad vom Frameset aufgebaut und deshalb ein anderes Tretlager verwendet. Beim Tausch nach ca. 6 Monaten Einsatz hatte sich einiges an Schmocke im Rahmen gesammelt, was dann schön Innen an die Lagerschalen sitzt  Ich vermute vom Hinterrad spritzt der Schlamm in Richtung Kabelkanal und der wandert dann im Rahmen zum Tretlager...



clemsi schrieb:


> Bei meiner Apex/Fatbar Kombi knackt auch ständig was - interessanterweise hatte ich genau diese Kombi zuvor 3 Jahre am Patrol, da machte die keinen mucks.
> Auch das Schaltwerk lockert sich trotz loctite permanent und alle paar Stunden kann ich 1-2 Speichen der Newmen LR nachziehen - aber da möcht ich jetzt nicht alles auf das Evo schieben
> Ansonsten bin ich mach gut 6 Monaten sehr zufrieden mit dem Evo, aber es verlangt - wie @die_nette oben schon schrieb - wirklich input vom Fahrer, ansonsten macht es mehr oder weniger, was es will...



Das Problem mit den Newmen´s habe ich auch  ebenfalls Gen2?
Ich hab jetzt alle speichen rundherum nochmal angezogen und seit zwei Fahrten keine Probleme, ich hoffe das bleibt so  

Zum fahrverhalten kann ich nur den Test (https://www.mtb-news.de/news/specialized-stumpjumper-evo-29-test/)  zitieren:

_"Um das Potenzial des Trailbikes auszuschöpfen, ist ein aktiver Fahrstil von Vorteil. Wer nicht genug Druck aufs Vorderrad gibt oder das Rad nicht ausreichend in die Kurve presst, riskiert, dass das Vorderrad wegrutscht oder man aus der Kurve getragen wird. Zeigt man dem Rad jedoch, wo es lang geht, wird man mit jeder Menge Geschwindigkeit und einem fetten Grinsen auf dem Gesicht belohnt. "_

...und genau so ist das Rad zu fahren, ansonsten wird man weniger Spaß damit haben! 



borris schrieb:


> Als nächstes bin ich auf Deinen ersten Fahrbericht gespannt.



Das Rad steht einsatzbereit da, Fazit folgt!


----------



## DerohneName (28. August 2019)

Bezüglich dem Kabelkanal: Eventuell ein Stück Schlauch mit Klett oder Kabelbindern drüber befestigen? 

Habe ich beim Stumpjumper gemacht -da war Hauptrahmen zur Kettenstrebe sehr wenig Platz.

Schaut zwar nicht gut aus aber was soll's.


Steuersatz: vlt den Hope Doctor oder Intend benutzen? Oder das Oneup (wäre mir am liebsten)


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. August 2019)

Ich kenn die Steuersatz nicht, aber bei Speci mit die integrierten lagerschalen is des schwierig....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. August 2019)

Ach und Moto- foam in den kabelkanal


----------



## clemsi (4. September 2019)

Guten Morgen,

gibt es eigentlich außer der Ramp Control noch weitere Erfahrungen mit Tuning Kits für die 36er Rhythm?
Eigentlich bin ich zufrieden mit der Rhythm, aber im Park zB hab ich bei ganz vielen schnellen Schlägen oft das Gefühl, dass es mir demnächst den Lenker aus der Hand zieht. Schafft da Ramp Control etwas Abhilfe? Oder braucht es da etwas anderes?


----------



## xlacherx (5. September 2019)

Momocop schrieb:


> Check Mal die Aheadkralle,
> Das ist bei Spezi öfter Mal vorgekommen das die sich Stück für Stück nach oben zieht und dann lockert sich das ganze.


Ähm... ganz ehrlich?! ist eigentlich auch Bullshit... die Kralle ist nur dazu da, den Steuersatz VOR dem anziehen der Vorbauschrauben spielfrei zu bekommen. Sind die Schrauben vom Vorbau erstmal fest, kann die Aheadkappe auch demontieren und ins eck Legen. 

Ich würde eher mal den Gabelschaft reinigen, bevor der Vorbau drauf kommt. Wenn da Fett o.Ä. dran is, kannst schon passieren dass da was locker wird. Alternativ könnte auch das Lager schrott sein, oder der Konus auf dem Gabelschaft war nicht ganz aufgeschlagen.


----------



## fr-andi (5. September 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ähm... ganz ehrlich?! ist eigentlich auch Bullshit... die Kralle ist nur dazu da, den Steuersatz VOR dem anziehen der Vorbauschrauben spielfrei zu bekommen. Sind die Schrauben vom Vorbau erstmal fest, kann die Aheadkappe auch demontieren und ins eck Legen.


Sollte man meinen, zwar erstaunlich, ist aber tatsächlich so, dass es ohne Kralle o.a. nicht geht. Vielleicht ne Tour lang spielfrei, aber beim Ballern keine Abfahrt lang geht das gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momocop (5. September 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ähm... ganz ehrlich?! ist eigentlich auch Bullshit... die Kralle ist nur dazu da, den Steuersatz VOR dem anziehen der Vorbauschrauben spielfrei zu bekommen. Sind die Schrauben vom Vorbau erstmal fest, kann die Aheadkappe auch demontieren und ins eck Legen.
> 
> Ich würde eher mal den Gabelschaft reinigen, bevor der Vorbau drauf kommt. Wenn da Fett o.Ä. dran is, kannst schon passieren dass da was locker wird. Alternativ könnte auch das Lager schrott sein, oder der Konus auf dem Gabelschaft war nicht ganz aufgeschlagen.



Bevor man die Erfahrungen anderer als bullshit bezeichnet sollte man sich vielleicht Mal etwas informieren..
Es gab nämlich durchaus eine Reihe Specialized Bikes, wo sich Aufgrund fehlerhafter Aheadkrallen der Steuersatz immer wieder gelockert hat. Durch den Austausch der Krallen wurde das Problem dauerhaft gelöst


----------



## MoDingens (5. September 2019)

Momocop schrieb:


> Bevor man die Erfahrungen anderer als bullshit bezeichnet sollte man sich vielleicht Mal etwas informieren..
> Es gab nämlich durchaus eine Reihe Specialized Bikes, wo sich Aufgrund fehlerhafter Aheadkrallen der Steuersatz immer wieder gelockert hat. Durch den Austausch der Krallen wurde das Problem dauerhaft gelöst



Kann ich so bestätigen! An meinem Enduro musst ich alle paar 100m die Ahead Schraube erneut festziehen weil sich alles gelockert hatte. Hab mir dann mal die Kralle angeschaut und siehe da, sie war komplett schief drin und hatte sich schon gelockert. Hab mir dann beim Freundlichen mit vernünftigem Werkzeug ne neue Kralle reinschlagen lassen und seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## xlacherx (5. September 2019)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Sollte man meinen, zwar erstaunlich, ist aber tatsächlich so, dass es ohne Kralle o.a. nicht geht. Vielleicht ne Tour lang spielfrei, aber beim Ballern keine Abfahrt lang geht das gut.


Dann müssten ja aber der Vorbau nach oben rutschen und sich somit auch verdrehen können


----------



## borris (5. September 2019)

Mein Kralle war auch schief drin, aber auch mit der neuen wurde es nicht besser. Habe schon mehr Drehmoment drauf als vorgegeben und immer wieder lockert sich der Kram...


----------



## iceis (5. September 2019)

Macht halt einfach so eine durchgehende lange Schraube rein mit großer Scheibe unten am Schaftende wie es bei Minnaar am DH radl gelöst ist. Kumpel hat das vor langer Zeit schon so am radl und das hält dann auch alles zusammen weil weniger nachgeben kann bei harten geballer.


----------



## ilfer (13. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Fehler gemacht. Ich habe diesen Thread hier gelesen und mich in die Optik dieses Bikes verliebt. Verdammt.


Okay. Shit. Nach fast einem Jahr habe ich jetzt zugeschlagen und mir soeben einen Stumpjumer Evo 29 Rahmen in S3 mit Serien-Dämpfer bestellt.
Hab eh noch so viele Teile da und brauche quasi nur noch ne Gabel und Kurbeln.

Wäre eine Pike RC 160mm zu unterdimensioniert für das Bike?
165 mm Kurbeln wären besser als 170er, oder?


----------



## Momocop (13. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Okay. Shit. Nach fast einem Jahr habe ich jetzt zugeschlagen und mir soeben einen Stumpjumer Evo 29 Rahmen in S3 mit Serien-Dämpfer bestellt.
> Hab eh noch so viele Teile da und brauche quasi nur noch ne Gabel und Kurbeln.
> 
> Wäre eine Pike RC 160mm zu unterdimensioniert für das Bike?
> 165 mm Kurbeln wären besser als 170er, oder?


Schau Mal bei Bike Components, da gab's doch die Z1 Recht günstig glaub ich


----------



## ilfer (13. September 2019)

Will hier vielleicht jemand seine originale Fox 36 Rhythm 29 loswerden? :-D


----------



## deralteser (13. September 2019)

Im bikemarkt hatte ich die Tage eine aus nem evo gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (13. September 2019)

Ja, meine sollte ab Ende nächster Woche zum Verkauf stehen.
Näheres gerne per PN


----------



## freetourer (13. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Will hier vielleicht jemand seine originale Fox 36 Rhythm 29 loswerden? :-D



Nimm lieber eine Yari und pack Dir eine MST-Kartusche rein.


----------



## ilfer (13. September 2019)

Okay, Gabel hat sich gefunden... der Vorbesitzer hat mir für einen fairen Preis noch eine rote Lyrik RC2 dazu gepackt  
Freu mich schon tierisch... hab schon einen Roval Traverse Fattie Radsatz daliegen mit Eliminator/Hillbilly in 29x2,6 Zoll, eine Command Post 34,9 x 160, Sram Code R Bremsen und eine X01 Eagle Gruppe.


----------



## Cocolores_1 (19. September 2019)

Können die EVO Besitzer freundlicherweise ein kleines Fazit schreiben, nachdem das Rad nun seit einiger Zeit gefahren wurde?
Ich war sehr interessiert an dem Rad wurde dann aber ehrlicherweise nach den 2-3 Tests online misstrauisch...
Der Tread hier entwickelt sich auch eher von anfänglicher Freude in Richtung Probleme mit der Qualität einzelner Bauteile (kann aber auch nur ein Gefühl sein...)

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus für die Mühen


----------



## clemsi (19. September 2019)

Naja, über irgendwas muss man ja meckern ... 

Allora, mein vorläufiges Fazit zum Evo 29 S3 nach ca. 7 Monaten mit viel home Trail und Park Einsatz:
Mir taugt das Evo richtig gut!

Ich (185cm) bin davor Jahre ein Transition Patrol (650b) in L gefahren, fahre das Evo im 'high' setting mit folgenden Änderungen:
Newmen SL A.30 Laufräder mit GX Kassette, Renthal Cockpit mit 50mm Apex und 800mm Fatbar, Shimano 8020 Bremsen, Gabel auf 160mm getravelt, DVO Topaz T3 mit 55mm (ergibt 155mm im Heck), Assegai vorne und DHRII hinten (beide Tubeless, EXO).

Was mir beim Evo (deutlich) besser gefällt wie beim Patrol:
Es liegt richtig satt auf dem Trail, rollt schneller und einfacher über Hindernisse, lässt sich mit etwas Mehraufwand deutlich besser kurven, ist trotz Mehrgewicht angenehmer zum Hochtreten und schaut einfach nur gut aus!

Gleichstand herrscht eventuell in der Luft: ich vermisse beim Evo hier keine Agilität. Klar springt es sich etwas anders, aber es fliegt idR in die Richtung, in die man es schubst und kommt mir auch bei kleinen Kanten etc nicht träge vor beim Abziehen.

In engen Kurven hatte das Patrol die Nase vorn- einfach durch den kürzeren Radstand und die kleineren Laufräder. 
Eigentlich überflüssig zu erwähnen, dass ein 29er idR in Kurven mehr input vom Fahrer möchte und man sich daran gewöhnt, in ~5% aller Kurven (zumindest im Schnitt auf meinen Strecken) etwas an Geschwindigkeit zu verlieren, dafür in den restlichen 95% (deutlich) schneller sein, aber es gibt immer noch eine nicht geringe Anzahl an Interessenten, die sich an diesen 5% aufhängen.
Das gleiche gilt für den flachen Lenkwinkel und das tiefe Tretlager - das kann auf den ersten Fahrten seltsam sein und den Eindruck erwecken, man hätte in der Radwahl daneben gegriffen (insbesondere auf trails mit uphills usw), aber wenn man sich mal daran gewöhnt hat, überwiegen die Vorteile ganz klar.
A propos tiefes Tretlager: ich fahre noch die Standardkurbeln und habe ganz selten Probleme mit Aufsetzern - die hatte ich dann meistens mit anderen Rädern dort auch. 
Ja, das ist Evo wirkt in seiner Klasse extrem (besonders auf dem Papier) - das liegt aber meiner Meinung nach erstens eher nur daran, weil man heutzutage, wo die Räder im Schnitt einfach gut funktionieren, der Fokus sehr stark auf vermeintlichen Defiziten liegt (s.o.), verglichen mit der breiten Masse der aufsitzen-und-wohlfühlen Räder. 
Ich muss an dieser Stelle erwähnen, dass ich ein durchschnittlicher Fahrer bin- keine Schnecke, die ganz hinten in der Kiste sitzt, aber auch kein Durchhämmer-Pilot.

Ich würde mir das Evo auch heute wieder kaufen, trotz steigender Zahl möglicher Konkurrenten.
Was mich etwas nervt (auch wenn nicht alles unmittelbar mit dem Rahmen zusammenhängt):

knackende Front
empfindliches Sandwich-Schaltauge (lockert sich gerne, füllt sich mit Dreck und wird richtig laut...)
sich ständig lockerndes (trotz loctite) NX Schaltwerk
nicht wirklich progressiver Hinterbau (4 Spacer im DVO- ich habe zwar keine harten Durchschläge, aber der FW wird etwas zu schnell/einfach) genutzt.

Habe ich etwas (essentielles) vergessen?


----------



## Cocolores_1 (19. September 2019)

Danke für die ausführliche Rückmeldung!!!
Haben wir uns nicht in Saalbach im Lift lange unterhalten und auch im Bergstadl Mittag gegessen? Ich hatte das weinrote Spectral...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (19. September 2019)

Cocolores_1 schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Rückmeldung!!!
> Haben wir uns nicht in Saalbach im Lift lange unterhalten und auch im Bergstadl Mittag gegessen? Ich hatte das weinrote Spectral...



Haja... haben wir! 
War lustig mit euch! Mir ist dann später eingefallen, dass ich dich eigentlich mal hätte eine Runde rollen lassen können- die ersten paar Kurven/Sprünge auf dem Hackl zumindest, dann würdest du wahrscheinlich nicht mehr hadern ... 
Oder woran hängt's noch?


----------



## Cocolores_1 (20. September 2019)

Es hängt am Slash oder Remedy. Ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden. Die Trek Bikes fahren sich unheimlich perfekt


----------



## ilfer (24. September 2019)

-


----------



## freetourer (24. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich baue grade mein Stumpjumper EVO auf und wundere mich über das doch geringe Gewicht des Rahmens. Ich habe meinen 29er S3 ohne Innenlager, Sattelklemme, Achse und Headset, aber mit Serien-Dämpfer mit gerade mal 2498 Gramm gewogen.
> Das Carbon (!) Stumpjumper Evo 650B 2015, das ich letztes Jahr neu aufgebaut habe, hatte in Größe L immerhin 2675 Gramm.
> So gesehen kann ich die Gewichtsangabe in den Tests mit über 15 Kilo kaum nachvollziehen... ich schätze mal ich komme bei glatten 13 Kilo raus mit den Teilen, die ich noch da habe... :-o



Die 15 Kilo aus dem Test können schon hinkommen. Die Laufräder sind eher schwer und auch der Rest der Anbauteile ist nicht gerade Leichtbau.


----------



## ilfer (24. September 2019)

Ich hab grade schon editiert... hab mich wohl verwogen oder falsch aufgeschrieben gestern. Aktuell hat der Rahmen mit DUB-Innenlager (78 g), Specialized Command Post 34,9 x 160 (533 g) mit Hebel, Bremsleitung und Schaltzughülle genau 4100 Gramm. Bin gespannt was das wird insgesamt


----------



## fr-andi (24. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich hab grade schon editiert... hab mich wohl verwogen oder falsch aufgeschrieben gestern. Aktuell hat der Rahmen mit DUB-Innenlager (78 g), Specialized Command Post 34,9 x 160 (533 g) mit Hebel, Bremsleitung und Schaltzughülle genau 4100 Gramm. Bin gespannt was das wird insgesamt


Alu oder Carbon?
Alu S3 ist mit guten 2800 nackt, für den Einsatzbereich trotzdem seehr leicht


----------



## ilfer (24. September 2019)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Alu oder Carbon?
> Alu S3 ist mit guten 2800 nackt, für den Einsatzbereich trotzdem seehr leicht


Ich habe Alu S3, wiegt aber mit Dämpfer ca 3400 Gramm?!


----------



## fr-andi (24. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich habe Alu S3, wiegt aber mit Dämpfer ca 3400 Gramm?!


Passt ja


----------



## DerohneName (26. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Okay. Shit. Nach fast einem Jahr habe ich jetzt zugeschlagen und mir soeben einen Stumpjumer Evo 29 Rahmen in S3 mit Serien-Dämpfer bestellt.
> Hab eh noch so viele Teile da und brauche quasi nur noch ne Gabel und Kurbeln.
> 
> Wäre eine Pike RC 160mm zu unterdimensioniert für das Bike?
> 165 mm Kurbeln wären besser als 170er, oder?


Was hast du für den Rahmen bezahlt? (wenn man Fragen darf.)

@clemsi: Gib Bescheid, wenn du das mit dem NX Schaltwerk beheben kannst (oder ich schaffe es vorher). Auf meinem normalen Stumpi lockert sich das Schaltwerk nach 2 Ausfahrten ->Gänge springen wie sau.
Das ist aber auch das einzige, was mich nervt am Bike


----------



## clemsi (26. September 2019)

@DerohneName 
Nunja, hochfestes Loctite hab ich noch nicht getestet- das wäre der anstehende Versuch.
Darf ich zwischenrein mal fragen, wie viele Token ihr in der Rhythm fahrt? Ich habe jetzt schon 2 rausgeworfen, weil bei ~ 20% SAG immer 2-3 cm übrig bleiben - egal wie fies ich vorne eintauche. Vielleicht gehe ich die Sache aber auch falsch an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (26. September 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> @DerohneName
> Nunja, hochfestes Loctite hab ich noch nicht getestet- das wäre der anstehende Versuch.
> Darf ich zwischenrein mal fragen, wie viele Token ihr in der Rhythm fahrt? Ich habe jetzt schon 2 rausgeworfen, weil bei ~ 20% SAG immer 2-3 cm übrig bleiben - egal wie fies ich vorne eintauche. Vielleicht gehe ich die Sache aber auch falsch an ...


2 cm bleiben eh stehen. Lass mal die Luft komplett ab und feder ein. 2cm vor Kronenanschlag ist Schluss mit Einfedern.


----------



## ilfer (26. September 2019)

So, fertig... hab mal schnell ein paar Fotos gemacht. Bin jetzt bei 13,8 kg gelandet ohne Pedale. Unterschiede zur Serie: Lyrik RC2, Sram X01 Eagle Antrieb, Roval Traverse Fattie 148 Laufräder (1800g), Hillbilly/Eliminator 29x2,6,  Command Post 34,9x160, Syntace Megaforce 40mm Vorbau, S-Works Carbon DH Lenker 780mm, Enduro Grips grau.


----------



## xYJJ_Ox (27. September 2019)

x


----------



## ilfer (27. September 2019)

y


----------



## Stylo77 (27. September 2019)

z


----------



## fr-andi (27. September 2019)

a


----------



## deralteser (28. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> So, fertig... hab mal schnell ein paar Fotos gemacht. Bin jetzt bei 13,8 kg gelandet ohne Pedale. Unterschiede zur Serie: Lyrik RC2, Sram X01 Eagle Antrieb, Roval Traverse Fattie 148 Laufräder (1800g), Hillbilly/Eliminator 29x2,6,  Command Post 34,9x160, Syntace Megaforce 40mm Vorbau, S-Works Carbon DH Lenker 780mm, Enduro Grips grau.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 915155



Warum der schnelle Verkaufswunsch? Umstieg auf Carbon? Für den richtigen Preis würde ich mich wohl auch von meinem trennen - allerdings nur, um mir das Carbon Pro zu schnappen.

Der Gedanke ist allerdings nen ziemliches Geldgrab. Zudem hab ich seit der letzten Megavalanche ne artgerechte Demo-Beule im Unterrohr und die Karre wurde halt insgesamt jede Woche bis zu 4 Mal wenig geschont. Sprich: Der Frame landet an der Wand, da kaum Wiederverkaufswert und da jetzt schon ne Menge Erinnerungen dranhängen...


----------



## deralteser (28. September 2019)

Eins ist für mich aber Fakt:
Bestes bike was ich jemals hatte.





Was mich allerdings interessieren würde wäre "full coil". Die Öhlins coil fork sollte schonmal gewichtsmäßig Auge in Auge zu der Fox Rhythm stehen.  Mal sehen, werd die Fox mal irgendwann wiegen....


----------



## ilfer (28. September 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> Warum der schnelle Verkaufswunsch?


Ich hab das Bike einfach mal so als Hobby aufgebaut. Ich schraube einfach saumäßig gerne 
Mir hat das EVO ja schon ein Jahr lang gefallen und nun kamen mir der Rahmen und die Lyrik in die Finger. Eigentlich hab ich ja ein Specialized S-Works Levo (Fully) und ein Specialized Fuse (Hardtail), daher hab ichs erstmal bei Kleinanzeigen reingestellt jetzt.

Nach der kleinen Runde heute morgen im Wald sieht das aber schon wieder etwas anders aus... das Ding ist geil.
Einzig mit dem Hillbilly an der Front bin ich nicht zufrieden... sehr rutschig auf harten feuchten Oberflächen. Hab aber auch noch einen 2,6er Butcher hier zum Testen.
Hätte ich so nie gedacht, aber ich komme super mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel zurecht. Fährt sich weder kippelig noch sperrig, im Gegenteil. Klettert ausserdem besser als mein Fuse. Ich frage mich grad, warum die überhaupt noch normale Stumpis verkaufen...
Werde am Wochenende mal in mich gehen und überlegen, was ich mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (28. September 2019)

Habe meinen Super Deluxe gerade auf MegNeg umgebaut. Fühlt sich im Stand oder beim Rollen vorm Haus unfassbar fluffig an. Wahnsinn. Bin auf die Tour morgen gespannt...


----------



## deralteser (28. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich hab das Bike einfach mal so als Hobby aufgebaut. Ich schraube einfach saumäßig gerne


Schön, das es noch viele andere gibt, die Spaß am Basteln und an neuen Projektem haben 
Frage auch nur aus dem Grund heraus, da ich mich selbst - trotz absoluter Zufriedenheit mit dem Evo AL - immer mal wieder nach dem Evo Carbon umschaue. Eigentlich bin ich ein Aluminiumfanatiker, allerdings reizt mich der Werkstoff Carbon auch ungemein. Aktuell gibts in Deutschland den EVO Pro Carbonrahmen nicht als frameset. Für den Rahmen müsste ich nach England fahren oder hier das EVO Pro Komplettbike kaufen. Und die Preise dafür sind mal absolut "abgefahren"...


----------



## ilfer (28. September 2019)

Kann ich verstehen... Carbon ist schon toll. Grad in unlackiertem Raw wie mein Levo. Halt auch super unempfindlich und man kann kleine Kratzer mit feinen Schleifvlies raus mattieren.

Wenn Du Bock auf Veränderung hast, würd ich aber eher in ne andere Gabel oder einen leichten Radsatz investieren. Grad das raw Alu find ich deutlich cooler am Evo als einfach nur schwarz 
Aber - ist immer Geschmackssache!


----------



## deralteser (28. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Wenn Du Bock auf Veränderung hast, würd ich aber eher in ne andere Gabel oder einen leichten Radsatz investieren. Grad das raw Alu find ich deutlich cooler am Evo als einfach nur schwarz
> Aber - ist immer Geschmackssache!


Bzgl. neuer Projekte will ich eigentlich erstmal die Füße stillhalten. Aber momentan hab ich mal wieder dermaßen viel Quatsch im Kopf  Das kann in der kommenden Jahreszeit nicht besser werden.


----------



## ilfer (28. September 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> Bzgl. neuer Projekte will ich eigentlich erstmal die Füße stillhalten. Aber momentan hab ich mal wieder dermaßen viel Quatsch im Kopf  Das kann in der kommenden Jahreszeit nicht besser werden.


Frag mich mal...


----------



## WWWWW (28. September 2019)

Wollte mal in die Runde fragen, wie die Erfahrungen mit der Endprogression im Stumpi Evo sind? Mein Enduro 17 find ich grad so am Limit. Sehr schicke Projekte hier, Hut ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (28. September 2019)

@ilfer 
 Hört nie auf sowas


----------



## ilfer (28. September 2019)

Das Peinliche ist ja, dass ich Maschinen wie das EVO fahrtechnisch nichtmal annähernd ausreize. Aber das machen Porsche-Fahrer ja meistens auch nicht


----------



## DerohneName (28. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Das Peinliche ist ja, dass ich Maschinen wie das EVO fahrtechnisch nichtmal annähernd ausreize. Aber das machen Porsche-Fahrer ja meistens auch nicht


Wenigstens fährst du damit im Wald und nicht auf der Straße. 
Wie es so viele mit ihren GT3s nichtmal annährend schnell auf Landstraßen geschweige denn auf der Rennstrecke.


----------



## clemsi (28. September 2019)

WWWWW schrieb:


> Wollte mal in die Runde fragen, wie die Erfahrungen mit der Endprogression im Stumpi Evo sind? Mein Enduro 17 find ich grad so am Limit. Sehr schicke Projekte hier, Hut ab!


Ich sag's mal so: der Hinterbau könnte progressiver sein, aber das lässt sich (zumindest mit Luftdämpfern) gut kompensieren, ohne dass man merklich Ansprechverhalten etc opfern muss. Mich würde eher interessieren, wie die Stahlfedertruppe zurecht kommt - hängt wohlmöglich auch vom jeweiligen Dämpfer und den Einstellungen ab? Hat wer den Super Deluxe mit coil? Oder mal irgendwo verbaut gesehen?


----------



## ilfer (28. September 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> Hat wer den Super Deluxe mit coil? Oder mal irgendwo verbaut gesehen?


Der @davidhellmann hat den drin, oder? Hier im Thread!


----------



## clemsi (28. September 2019)

Ja stimmt, gerade gefunden ... #301


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. Oktober 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> Ich sag's mal so: der Hinterbau könnte progressiver sein, aber das lässt sich (zumindest mit Luftdämpfern) gut kompensieren, ohne dass man merklich Ansprechverhalten etc opfern muss. Mich würde eher interessieren, wie die Stahlfedertruppe zurecht kommt - hängt wohlmöglich auch vom jeweiligen Dämpfer und den Einstellungen ab? Hat wer den Super Deluxe mit coil? Oder mal irgendwo verbaut gesehen?



Seh ich genau so.  Den dhx2 bekam ich für ernsthafte fahrerei nicht eingestellt... 

Mit dem float X2 passt's.


----------



## ilfer (6. Oktober 2019)

Kurze Frage: Habt Ihr auch leichtes Spiel in der Dämpferbefestigung am Hauptrahmen? 
Mein Dämpfer wackelt minimal hin und her, als wären die Buchsen minimal zu groß.


----------



## deralteser (6. Oktober 2019)

@ilfer  Da sollte nichts wackeln. Wieviel Nm? Angegebene 9?


----------



## sluette (6. Oktober 2019)

Leute, ich habe gerade meinen Super deLuxe mit MegNeg Upgrade getestet. Das Ding ist der Knaller, kaum merkbares Losbrechmoment. Ich glaube damit sind meine Coil Wünsche erstmal vom Tisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (6. Oktober 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> @ilfer  Da sollte nichts wackeln. Wieviel Nm? Angegebene 9?


Call me idiot... Schraube war nicht fest


----------



## Mzungu (6. Oktober 2019)

Seit diesem Wochenende auch evo Fahrer. Nahezu Werksausstattung, nur Reifen (DHF 2.5) und Bremsanlage (MT1893) getauscht. Was ein Biest!


----------



## ilfer (7. Oktober 2019)

Nächstes Zwischenfazit von mir: Ich bin immer noch platt, wie gut das EVO klettert. Die Sitzposition ist übrigens identisch zu meinem 2018er Levo (analog Stumpi normal) in Größe L. Die Stehposition deutlich angenehmer, weil weniger frontlastig. Grip, Trailtauglichkeit und Komfort sind unglaublich gut. Zudem ist das Langschiff sehr wendig in Trails und weder kippelig noch sperrig.
Unfassbar...


----------



## deralteser (7. Oktober 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Call me idiot... Schraube war nicht fest


Nö my friend! Passiert halt...


----------



## deralteser (7. Oktober 2019)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Seit diesem Wochenende auch evo Fahrer. Nahezu Werksausstattung, nur Reifen (DHF 2.5) und Bremsanlage (MT1893) getauscht. Was ein Biest!


So....let the good times begin! Isn't it all about having fun?


----------



## madmax661 (9. Oktober 2019)

Moin zusammen, auch ich habe ein Stumpjumper Evo 2019 in S2 27.5".
Habe dort auch, wie so viele andere hier eine rock Shox Lyrik Debon Air mit 150mm eingebaut. Laut Grafiken auf der Gabel kann man die ja ohne weiteres auf 160mm travellen. Meint ihr das taugt dem Bike vorn eoder ist das "zuviel"?


----------



## ilfer (9. Oktober 2019)

madmax661 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, auch ich habe ein Stumpjumper Evo 2019 in S2 27.5".
> Habe dort auch, wie so viele andere hier eine rock Shox Lyrik Debon Air mit 150mm eingebaut. Laut Grafiken auf der Gabel kann man die ja ohne weiteres auf 160mm travellen. Meint ihr das taugt dem Bike vorn eoder ist das "zuviel"?


Funktioniert problemlos. Der 1 cm verringert sich ja eh noch durch den SAG. 
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass Du den Unterschied in der Praxis stark merkst ;-)


----------



## DerohneName (10. Oktober 2019)

madmax661 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, auch ich habe ein Stumpjumper Evo 2019 in S2 27.5".
> Habe dort auch, wie so viele andere hier eine rock Shox Lyrik Debon Air mit 150mm eingebaut. Laut Grafiken auf der Gabel kann man die ja ohne weiteres auf 160mm travellen. Meint ihr das taugt dem Bike vorn eoder ist das "zuviel"?


Ist vielleicht gar nicht von Nachteil. 
Beim 650b ist das Tretlager schon sehr tief, da 5mm rauf kann vielleicht nicht schaden.


----------



## madmax661 (11. Oktober 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht gar nicht von Nachteil.
> Beim 650b ist das Tretlager schon sehr tief, da 5mm rauf kann vielleicht nicht schaden.


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmax661 (11. Oktober 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht gar nicht von Nachteil.
> Beim 650b ist das Tretlager schon sehr tief, da 5mm rauf kann vielleicht nicht schaden.


Danke


----------



## aibeekey (13. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich in Innsbruck (oder  alternativ München) jemanden mit einem 27.5er in Größe S3, das man einmal eine kurze Runde testen dürfte?
Auf dem Papier ist der Sitzwinkel steil, praktisch ist der reelle Winkel aber wieder recht flach, weshalb ich Angst habe, dass meine Haxn dann doch wieder mehr "von hinten" treten müssen bei entsprechendem Sattelauszug.


----------



## Stefan0103 (22. Oktober 2019)

Nachdem im Bikemarkt jemand so freundlich war nur den "Rahmen + Gabel" zu verkaufen konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen. Die erste Ausfahrt war noch etwas  "tricky" aber jetzt ... ballern pur ... perfekt für die Wintersaison.


----------



## ilfer (22. Oktober 2019)

Mein Bike ist übrigens wieder zerlegt und verkauft. Ich hoffe der @xYJJ_Ox postet mal Fotos von seinem Aufbau... ;-)


----------



## deralteser (22. Oktober 2019)

Hey zusammen,
ich habe mittlerweile den Carbongedanken komplett beerdigt. Das Evo passt mir perfekt so wie es ist. Für den Winter bekommts die Woche noch ein Garmin verpasst, dann werden erstmal ausgiebig trails gescoutet. Was ich mir hin und wieder überlege, ist ne Öhlins rfx m2 coil einzubauen - hätte gerne ein komplettes Coil Fahrwerk.

Ich liebe diese Herbststimmung!
No offseason! Viel Spaß an alle neuen Evofahrer hier im thread!


----------



## clemsi (23. Oktober 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist übrigens wieder zerlegt und verkauft. Ich hoffe der @xYJJ_Ox postet mal Fotos von seinem Aufbau... ;-)


Was fährst du nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xYJJ_Ox (23. Oktober 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist übrigens wieder zerlegt und verkauft. Ich hoffe der @xYJJ_Ox postet mal Fotos von seinem Aufbau... ;-)



In diesem Sinne natürlich erst mal vielen Dank @ilfer ! Hier erst mal nur ein provisorisches Foto und sorry für das dämliche Wasserzeichen am Rand... Erste Testfahrt jedenfalls sehr gut überstanden und ich bin echt angetan. Es braucht erst mal eine kleine Umgewöhnung, aber dann gehts echt richtig gut voran. Auch bergauf sitze ich jedenfalls deutlich angenehmer...

Demnächst wird der Dämpfer dann noch gegen einen Super Deluxe Coil in 210x55 ausgetauscht...


----------



## ilfer (23. Oktober 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> Was fährst du nun?


Specialized Fuse und S-Works Levo 



xYJJ_Ox schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne natürlich erst mal vielen Dank @ilfer ! Hier erst mal nur ein provisorisches Foto und sorry für das dämliche Wasserzeichen am Rand... Erste Testfahrt jedenfalls sehr gut überstanden und ich bin echt angetan. Es braucht erst mal eine kleine Umgewöhnung, aber dann gehts echt richtig gut voran. Auch bergauf sitze ich jedenfalls deutlich angenehmer...
> 
> Demnächst wird der Dämpfer dann noch gegen einen Super Deluxe Coil in 210x55 ausgetauscht...


Cool, sehr schöner Aufbau! Der rote Vorbau ist geil... ist das ein lackierter Megaforce?!


----------



## xYJJ_Ox (23. Oktober 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Specialized Fuse und S-Works Levo
> 
> 
> Cool, sehr schöner Aufbau! Der rote Vorbau ist geil... ist das ein lackierter Megaforce?!



Nein ist ein Nukeproof Horizon 35mm. Habe gezweifelt ob das eloxierte rot zur Lyrik passt, aber es sieht echt gut aus ? Gegen die Preis-Leistung und Verarbeitung für einen CNC bearbeiteten Vorbau kann man echt nichts sagen.


----------



## WWWWW (3. November 2019)

xYJJ_Ox schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne natürlich erst mal vielen Dank @ilfer ! Hier erst mal nur ein provisorisches Foto und sorry für das dämliche Wasserzeichen am Rand... Erste Testfahrt jedenfalls sehr gut überstanden und ich bin echt angetan. Es braucht erst mal eine kleine Umgewöhnung, aber dann gehts echt richtig gut voran. Auch bergauf sitze ich jedenfalls deutlich angenehmer...
> 
> Demnächst wird der Dämpfer dann noch gegen einen Super Deluxe Coil in 210x55 ausgetauscht...Anhang anzeigen 927806



Wirklich ein Leckbissen! Mit dem Coil wirds bestimmt noch besser bügeln ^^ Auch die roten Akzente, meag  Bist du beim serienmäßigen Federweg vorn geblieben? Könnte es mir gut auch mit 1cm mehr vorstellen.


----------



## Mzungu (4. November 2019)

Ich hab jetzt die ersten Runden auf dem EVO gedreht. Komme ja vom Stahlhardtail (production privee shan, 26"). daher war es erstmal ne ordentliche Umstellung - größere Laufräder, längerer Radstand, flacher Lenkwinkel, Fully....

Aber mittlerweile fühle ich mich wie...mit dem Bike verschmolzen. Das geht bergab derart geil, man meint manchmal man säße auf einem Downhillbike (hatte ich auch, Solid Strike). Man muss es ein bisschen mehr in die Kurven drücken. Ich hab 3-4 Trails gebraucht bis ich es raus hatte genug Druck aufs Vorderrad zu geben damit das nicht rutscht.
Fazit - mega geiles Bike.


----------



## xYJJ_Ox (5. November 2019)

WWWWW schrieb:


> Wirklich ein Leckbissen! Mit dem Coil wirds bestimmt noch besser bügeln ^^ Auch die roten Akzente, meag  Bist du beim serienmäßigen Federweg vorn geblieben? Könnte es mir gut auch mit 1cm mehr vorstellen.



Nein die Lyrik vorne hat 160mm. Habe jetzt keine Referenz zu den serienmäßigen 150mm, aber es geht schon ziemlich gut so


----------



## Descender (20. November 2019)

Kurze Zusammenfassung der letzten Wochen:

Anfang Oktober noch einmal das gelobte Land besucht, diesmal (mit) ohne Federwegsbegrenzer hinten 



Finale war wieder erste Sahne, mit dem Plus an Federweg sind die Druchschläge wirklich kaum mehr spürbar, ausgenommen davon natürlich eine gute alte Landung im Flat... Bin beim vorgeschlagenen Dämpfer Setup der Spezi Guideline geblieben (Druck + Rebound), habe also den SAG nicht an den vergrößerten Federweg angepasst. Funktioniert für mich 1A! PS: Eine Originale Speci Trinkflasche (~650ml) passt mit dem Speci Falschenhalter in das Bike  

Kurzer Clip:


Einziger Nachteil ist das bei härterer Linienwahl das Hinterrad einiges abbekommt, musste fast täglich die Speichen nachziehen  (Ja trotz, DH-Karkasse! ) Ob es wohl doch am Federweg liegt?? 

Mittlerweile ist das gute Stück demontiert und wird ausgiebig geserviced, dabei hab ich mal meine Lösung für Kettenführung & Bashguard abgelichtet:







Der OneUp Bashguide ISCG 05 passt seht gut mit einer leichten Modifikation. Im Bereich der Kettenstrebe habe ich mit der Feile etwas Platz geschaffen. Ich hatte erst leichte bedenken aufgrund der mangelden Abstützung vom Bashguard unten, fahre nun aber gut ein halbes Jahr mit dem Setup, einige aufsetzer inklusive -das Teil hält stand! 

Zuletzt noch ein Punkt zur ewigen Steuersatz Thematik:
Nach dem Ausbau der Gabel ist mir aufgefallen das die obere Lagerung dem Steuerrohr gut zusetzt. An diesem Punkt scheint es sich ordentlich eigearbeitet zu haben. 




Ich schiebe es wieder auf das kurze Steuerrohr, habe nun allerdings einen kompletten Hope Steuersatz hier liegen der nach dem Fahrwerksservice eingebaut wird. Wird sich zeigen obs hilft...

BTW: Meinen Cane Creek DB Air verkaufe ich aktuell im Bikemarkt, plug & play beim Stumpi. Wem der Originale DPX etwas zu harsch ist hat hier eine super Alternative! -> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1314089-cane-creek-double-barrel-air-cs-210-x-52-5mm-metric <-


----------



## deralteser (20. November 2019)

Descender schrieb:


> Zuletzt noch ein Punkt zur ewigen Steuersatz Thematik:
> Nach dem Ausbau der Gabel ist mir aufgefallen das die obere Lagerung dem Steuerrohr gut zusetzt. An diesem Punkt scheint es sich ordentlich eigearbeitet zu haben.
> 
> Ich schiebe es wieder auf das kurze Steuerrohr, habe nun allerdings einen kompletten Hope Steuersatz hier liegen der nach dem Fahrwerksservice eingebaut wird. Wird sich zeigen obs hilft...



Bin mit Hope unterwegs. Seitdem keine Probleme.


----------



## deralteser (20. November 2019)

xYJJ_Ox schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne natürlich erst mal vielen Dank @ilfer ! Hier erst mal nur ein provisorisches Foto und sorry für das dämliche Wasserzeichen am Rand... Erste Testfahrt jedenfalls sehr gut überstanden und ich bin echt angetan. Es braucht erst mal eine kleine Umgewöhnung, aber dann gehts echt richtig gut voran. Auch bergauf sitze ich jedenfalls deutlich angenehmer...
> 
> Demnächst wird der Dämpfer dann noch gegen einen Super Deluxe Coil in 210x55 ausgetauscht...Anhang anzeigen 927806



Mit welchem offset fährst Du die Lyrik? 42mm?


----------



## xYJJ_Ox (21. November 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> Mit welchem offset fährst Du die Lyrik? 42mm?


ja genau  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (21. November 2019)

xYJJ_Ox schrieb:


> ja genau  ?


Kann man die 2020er Lyrik Ultimate eigentlich auch weiterhin so easy im Federweg umrüsten?


----------



## fr-andi (21. November 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> Kann man die 2020er Lyrik Ultimate eigentlich auch weiterhin so easy im Federweg umrüsten?


falls du mit "so easy" per Airshaft meinst, ja.


----------



## deralteser (21. November 2019)

fr-andi schrieb:


> falls du mit "so easy" per Airshaft meinst, ja.


Das meine ich. Danke für die Info.


----------



## _arGh_ (21. November 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> Bin mit Hope unterwegs. Seitdem keine Probleme.


hättest du mal einen link zum konkreten satz?


----------



## deralteser (23. November 2019)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> hättest du mal einen link zum konkreten satz?


Sorry. Hat mir mein bikedealer - und Hope Fanatiker - beim ersten Service eingebaut. Kann da leider keinen Link geben.

Kann dort mal anfragen, würde aber etwas dauern...


----------



## Stefan0103 (24. November 2019)

Nachdem das EVO doch richtig viel Spaß macht, habe ich es auch etwas "gepimpt". Jetzt kommt noch eine 165er Kurbel, Cockpit noch aber ansonsten passt das erstmal. Demnächst mal schauen das ich noch eine Probefahrt auf der 29er Version machen kann.


----------



## deralteser (25. November 2019)

Gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte von 29er Fahrern, die ein 150 mit einem 160mm Frontsetup verglichen haben?


----------



## bayealpd (26. November 2019)

Hier mal meins. Läuft 1a


----------



## deralteser (26. November 2019)

bayealpd schrieb:


> Hier mal meins. Läuft 1a
> Anhang anzeigen 943746


Aha! Sehr schön mit den Neumann Felgen 
Hatte ich auch schon im Auge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Descender (27. November 2019)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> hättest du mal einen link zum konkreten satz?


Es ist ein IS24/52 Steuersatz, z.B. bei R2-Bike zu finden


----------



## die fred (7. Dezember 2019)

Moin Leute,
Nachdem ich die ganzen 20 Seiten durch gelesen habe, hat sich der Wunsch nur verhärtet - ich will auch!!!

Kurze Frage:
Kennt jemand den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem Carbon- und Alurahmen?
Bezieht sich auf das Stumpjumper Evo 29“ 2020.


----------



## deralteser (7. Dezember 2019)

@die fred 
Bei mtbr finden sich diverse Carbonaufbauten. Ich würde dort mal rumstöbern - der ein oder andere dort besitzt auch beide Versionen (Carbon und Aluminium), und hat sein persönliches Fazit dazu gezogen (das member "salespunk" z.b.).









						2019 Stumpjumper EVO thread
					

Super excited about this bike and looking for any Solid info on a release date or if anybody had has ridden it,or thoughts in general on Specialized finally dipping their toes into more “progressive” geometry.




					forums.mtbr.com


----------



## Mzungu (9. Dezember 2019)

Hat sich von euch mal jemand Gedanken gemacht am Rahmen unten im Übergang Sattelrohr zu Tretlager, hinten, da wo die Bremsleitung raus kommt, irgendwie abzudecken? Da muss eine Art Spritzschutz hin mMn. Bei dem Wetter hat man da ja ruck zuck sonst den halben Wald drin...


----------



## boris1967 (9. Dezember 2019)

@Mzungu Schau doch mal#397 und#399


----------



## deralteser (14. Dezember 2019)

Bin heute fertig geworden. Wollte mal komplett weg von Fox und Rockshox. Bin auf die ersten richtigen Ausfahrten gespannt...
Die erste kurze Scheisswetter-Testrunde macht Bock auf mehr. Das Teil ist gefühlt nen neues Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die fred (15. Dezember 2019)

deralteser schrieb:


> @die fred
> Bei mtbr finden sich diverse Carbonaufbauten. Ich würde dort mal rumstöbern - der ein oder andere dort besitzt auch beide Versionen (Carbon und Aluminium), und hat sein persönliches Fazit dazu gezogen (das member "salespunk" z.b.).
> 
> 
> ...



Heyho,
Danke dir. Ich bin noch immer am rumstöbern. Ich habe zwar Gewichte gefunden, allerdings noch keine vergleichbaren (gleiche Rahmengrößen, nackiger Rahmen)

Und dabei bin ich auf ein Carbon-Rad (SJ evo) mit durchsichtig rotem Lack gestoßen.

Wie komme ich daran?


----------



## deralteser (15. Dezember 2019)

In Deutschland bekommst Du aktuell nur das Evo Pro (Carbon raw mit mattem Lack) oder Comp (Farbverlauf von Carbon raw bis in einen braunton hinein) als Komplettbike. Als  Rahmenset gibts hierzulande nur als Troy Lee Edition, das ist auf 200 Stk. limitiert glaub ich. 

Diesen rot transparent lackierten Rahmen bekommst Du derzeit nicht in Deutschland. Es ist aber die Comp Variante.
Evtl. mal auf der Speziseite das Land ändern und schauen, ob Du im Ausland was findest. 
Mit Glück kannst Du sowas im näheren Ausland ordern. England?


----------



## deralteser (15. Dezember 2019)

die fred schrieb:


> Heyho,
> Danke dir. Ich bin noch immer am rumstöbern. Ich habe zwar Gewichte gefunden, allerdings noch keine vergleichbaren (gleiche Rahmengrößen, nackiger Rahmen)
> 
> Und dabei bin ich auf ein Carbon-Rad (SJ evo) mit durchsichtig rotem Lack gestoßen.
> ...








						Specialized Stumpjumper Evo Comp carbon LordGun Online Bike Store
					

Specialized Stumpjumper Evo Comp carbon von € 4.125,00. Kaufen Sie MTB von Specialized bei LordGun: günstige Preise, schneller 24/48 Stunden Versand.




					www.lordgun.de
				




Habs jetzt nur mal spontan gefunden - Erfahrung mit dem Laden hab ich nicht.


----------



## DerohneName (16. Dezember 2019)

Vlt Mal den User fragen- der hat mir auch noch eines der letzten normalen blauen Carbon Comps zu nen super Preis besorgt. 
Vlt hat er ja auch ne Bezugsquelle für den Roten






						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1573 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1573 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## die fred (16. Dezember 2019)

@DerohneName + @deralteser 
Schönen Dank euch beiden.
Ich habe herausgefunden, dass der rote Carbonrahmen in Italien offiziell von Specialized in der Comp Ausstattung angeboten wird.
In den umliegenden Ländern (CH, AT, FR, BE, NL) gibt es diesen nicht.
Es wird wohl auf einen Italien Urlaub hinauslaufen... ich werde berichten, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## sluette (16. Dezember 2019)

Hier mal mein aktueller Stand. Neu sind die XTR Bremsen, endlich die komplette XT Schaltung und 77 Designz Vorbau und Lenker!


----------



## deralteser (16. Dezember 2019)

die fred schrieb:


> @DerohneName + @deralteser
> Schönen Dank euch beiden.
> Ich habe herausgefunden, dass der rote Carbonrahmen in Italien offiziell von Specialized in der Comp Ausstattung angeboten wird.
> In den umliegenden Ländern (CH, AT, FR, BE, NL) gibt es diesen nicht.
> Es wird wohl auf einen Italien Urlaub hinauslaufen... ich werde berichten, wenn es soweit ist.


Ein besonders schöner und teurer Italienurlaub?


----------



## clemsi (16. Dezember 2019)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine günstige Vario Sattelstütze? Ich finde die xfusion top, aber 150mm Hub sind mir fast etwas zu wenig. Zwar kommen die neuen großen Speci Rahmen mit einer xfusion 170mm, aber die scheint es nicht für den after market zu geben?


----------



## sluette (16. Dezember 2019)

Schau dir mal die OneUp an, gibt's auch in 34,9 und mit bis zu 210mm Hub...


----------



## die fred (16. Dezember 2019)

Da gab es vor kurzem einen Test:









						Die beste Dropper Post 2020 - 8 absenkbare Sattelstützen im Vergleichstest
					

Hier findest du alles, was du über Mountainbike Dropper Posts wissen musst. Dazu haben wir 8 der wichtigsten Teleskopsattelstützen getestet.




					enduro-mtb.com
				




sorry, mit dem Handy weiß ich nicht, wie man einen Hyperlink einfügt, darum der gesamte Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (19. Dezember 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die OneUp an, gibt's auch in 34,9 und mit bis zu 210mm Hub...


Damn, seit wann gibts die in 34,9mm 

Wusste ich gar nicht, danke 
Wird wohl das einzige sinnvolle Update auf meinem Stumpi werden


----------



## IIIIQIIII (1. Januar 2020)

Moin hab diesen Dämpfer  günstig bekommen und hatte leider nur auf die Einbaumaße geachtet.( 210x55)Dachte passende Buchsen besorgen und gut ist. Passt der überhaupt? Sieht sehr breit aus für oben. Ist m8  x 30mm .


----------



## Stefan0103 (1. Januar 2020)

IIIIQIIII schrieb:


> Moin hab diesen Dämpfer  günstig bekommen und hatte leider nur auf die Einbaumaße geachtet.( 210x55)Dachte passende Buchsen besorgen und gut ist. Passt der überhaupt? Sieht sehr breit aus für oben. Ist m8  x 30mm .


Auf einer Seite musst du die Buchsen und das Gleitlager auspressen. Das ist die Seite zum Sitzrohr und auf der anderen Seite brauchst du 20 x 6 mm wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe. Ich hatte mir die zuerst von RS bestellt (metrische Variante) - die hatten soviel Spiel gehabt das ich mir danach sofort ein paar Huber Buchsen bestellt habe. Passt wie immer bei Huber perfekt.


----------



## IIIIQIIII (1. Januar 2020)

Thx für die Antwort, frohes neues Jahr ?.
Das mit dem auspressen weiß ich, es kommt mir nur oben sehr breit vor.  Im Levi ist die Aufnahme und deutlich schmaler.


----------



## IIIIQIIII (1. Januar 2020)

IIIIQIIII schrieb:


> Thx für die Antwort, frohes neues Jahr ?.
> Das mit dem auspressen weiß ich, es kommt mir nur oben sehr breit vor.  Im Levo ist die Aufnahme deutlich schmaler.


----------



## sluette (1. Januar 2020)

Kannst du vergessen, das Ding ist zB für Santa Cruz. Ich glaube nicht das du den so ohne weiters umbauen kannst...


----------



## fr-andi (1. Januar 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Kannst du vergessen, das Ding ist zB für Santa Cruz. Ich glaube nicht das du den so ohne weiters umbauen kannst...


genau!


----------



## Flo7 (1. Januar 2020)

Santa ist aber unten gelagert und nicht oben aber ja, passt nicht!


----------



## IIIIQIIII (1. Januar 2020)

Danke für die Infos. Einbaumaße sind ja offiziell 210x52.5.  mit 210x55  passt es ja bei einigen. Speziell für stumpjumper Gib es ja keinen super Deluxe coil. Zumindest habe ich noch keinen gefunden. Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit einem der gut läuft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (1. Januar 2020)

Habe meine Coil Planung verworfen nach ich den Super Deluxe Air auf MegNeg umgebaut habe. Bin mega happy damit...


----------



## DerohneName (1. Januar 2020)

IIIIQIIII schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Einbaumaße sind ja offiziell 210x52.5.  mit 210x55  passt es ja bei einigen. Speziell für stumpjumper Gib es ja keinen super Deluxe coil. Zumindest habe ich noch keinen gefunden. Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit einem der gut läuft?


Welchen Dämpfer hast du momentan drinnen? 

Du kannst den jetzigen (falls es der Fox Performance ist) ja auch zum Symion senden- der sollte dann wesentlich besser gehen. 

Ein gut angepasster Luftdämpfer geht echt sahne


----------



## IIIIQIIII (1. Januar 2020)

Fahre den ab Werk  verbaute dpx2 in 210x52,5 größter volumespace 1.02 oder so.... Mit 270psi bei ca 100kg fahrfertig  (protektoren Schuhe Rucksack etc). Wollte Coil einfach Mal ausprobieren


----------



## DerohneName (1. Januar 2020)

IIIIQIIII schrieb:


> Fahre den ab Werk  verbaute dpx2 in 210x52,5 größter volumespace 1.02 oder so.... Mit 270psi bei ca 100kg fahrfertig  (protektoren Schuhe Rucksack etc). Wollte Coil einfach Mal ausprobieren


Man muss beim Stumpi ja relativ harte Federn fahren- ich würde wenn dann den DVO oder den kommenden X-Fusion H3C nehmen- die Plattformhebel machen am Trailbike am meisten Sinn.
Beim DVO kannst du im AGB den Druck erhöhen und so "straffer" einstellen- finde ich ne coole Methode um die Charakteristik zu ändern. 

Andere Alternative wäre der CCDB Inline Coil mit derer Progressiven Feder- das sollte auch fein sein.

Gibt leider zu viele Möglichkeiten


----------



## clemsi (1. Januar 2020)

Ich fahr ja den DVO (topaz) seit einem 3/4 Jahr und bin richtig happy damit. Der lässt sich mit den (mitgelieferten) spacern und dem druck im Agb sehr einfach, aber effektiv anpassen und ist schön plush.


----------



## Dice8 (3. Januar 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Habe meine Coil Planung verworfen nach ich den Super Deluxe Air auf MegNeg umgebaut habe. Bin mega happy damit...


Wieviele Bänder hast du in der Negativkammer? Und wieviele Token in der Positivkammer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (3. Januar 2020)

IIIIQIIII schrieb:


> Fahre den ab Werk  verbaute dpx2 in 210x52,5 größter volumespace 1.02 oder so.... Mit 270psi bei ca 100kg fahrfertig  (protektoren Schuhe Rucksack etc). Wollte Coil einfach Mal ausprobieren


Einer im Pinkbike Forum hats probiert- FOX DHX2. 

Er meinte, dass ohne der progressiven Feder der Hinterbau oft durchgeschlagen ist und er ne 550er oder 600er Feder bei 155lbs gefahren ist und viel Druckstufe... da machst du aber viele Vorteile vom Coil weg. 

Er hat die neue Progressive Valt Feder von CC eingebaut und meinte, dass da Welten dazwischen liegen und er jetzt nicht mehr durchschlägt- CC hat auf deren Webside selber Fotos vom Inline Coil im Evo, vielleicht sagen die dir, wie sie es fanden.

Ansonsten findet man dort auch alles 








						2019 Stumpjumper EVO thread
					

Super excited about this bike and looking for any Solid info on a release date or if anybody had has ridden it,or thoughts in general on Specialized finally dipping their toes into more “progressive” geometry.




					forums.mtbr.com


----------



## mumelter (17. Januar 2020)

Hallo... Ich hoffe ich schreibe im richtigen Thread... Schau mich zur Zeit um, einen Ersatz für mein Enduro EVO EXPERT 2013 zu finden... das SJ EVO CARBON hat es mir angetan... wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied vom Modell 2019 zum Modell 2020?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## sluette (17. Januar 2020)

mumelter schrieb:


> ... wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied vom Modell 2019 zum Modell 2020?



Es gibt keinen Unterschied



Dice8 schrieb:


> Wieviele Bänder hast du in der Negativkammer? Und wieviele Token in der Positivkammer?



Momentan fahre ich noch ohne Bänder. Ich werde aber nun wieder welche einbauen, den weil der Dämpfer ja mit MegNeg 10% mehr Druck benötigt, liege ich mit meinen fahrfertigen 96kg schon über den 285PSI die der Super Deluxe verträgt...


----------



## mumelter (17. Januar 2020)

Hallo SJ Gemeinde... Weiss wer, ob im Dämpfer vom aktuellen SJ Pro Carbon die Fox SLS verbaut ist, oder die Standard Feder? Danke


----------



## fr-andi (17. Januar 2020)

mumelter schrieb:


> Hallo SJ Gemeinde... Weiss wer, ob im Dämpfer vom aktuellen SJ Pro Carbon die Fox SLS verbaut ist, oder die Standard Feder? Danke


letzteres


----------



## sluette (18. Januar 2020)

Falls jemand Interesse an einem 29" S3 Rahmen hat bitte PM an mich.


----------



## mumelter (20. Januar 2020)

Hallo... Bald bekomme ich mein Stumpy... wollte mal in die Runde fragen, welche Bashguard und Kettenführungslösungen ihr verbaut habt.


----------



## Descender (21. Januar 2020)

mumelter schrieb:


> Hallo... Bald bekomme ich mein Stumpy... wollte mal in die Runde fragen, welche Bashguard und Kettenführungslösungen ihr verbaut habt.


Schau mal ein paar Seiten zurück, habe dort ein Bild hochgeladen.
Fahre die Oneup Kombi, ist allerdings etwas Anpassung mit der Feile notwendig


----------



## die fred (26. Januar 2020)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ein besonders schöner und teurer Italienurlaub?


Es war ein besonders schöner und teurer Italienurlaub....
Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein hübsches Bild machen, wo man dann auch die Farbe erkennt.


----------



## Taunide (26. Januar 2020)

Ist es möglich den Federweg zu erhöhen, zb durch einen Dämpfer mit mehr hub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (26. Januar 2020)

die fred schrieb:


> Es war ein besonders schöner und teurer Italienurlaub....
> Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein hübsches Bild machen, wo man dann auch die Farbe erkennt.


Ha haaaa ??? Das finde ich spitze! Konsequent durchgezogen! Viel Spaß mit der Schönheit! ?


----------



## die fred (26. Januar 2020)

Taunide schrieb:


> Ist es möglich den Federweg zu erhöhen, zb durch einen Dämpfer mit mehr hub?



Ja ist es. Musst mal das Thema hier durchblättern. Da geht es darum, dass der Dämpfer von 52,2 mm Hub auf 55 mm Hub „gepimpt“ werden kann und dann x mm mehr Federweg da sind.



deralteser schrieb:


> Ha haaaa ??? Das finde ich spitze! Konsequent durchgezogen! Viel Spaß mit der Schönheit! ?



Danke dir. Heute die ersten KM gemacht... die Kiste ist schon was besonderes... ?


----------



## Taunide (26. Januar 2020)

die fred schrieb:


> Ja ist es. Musst mal das Thema hier durchblättern. Da geht es darum, dass der Dämpfer von 52,2 mm Hub auf 55 mm Hub „gepimpt“ werden kann und dann x mm mehr Federweg da sind.
> 
> 
> 
> Danke dir. Heute die ersten KM gemacht... die Kiste ist schon was besonderes... ?



ok prima, danke für die Antwort


----------



## Stefan0103 (27. Januar 2020)

die fred schrieb:


> Es war ein besonders schöner und teurer Italienurlaub....
> Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein hübsches Bild machen, wo man dann auch die Farbe erkennt.



Bekommt man in Italien auch die 27.5" Evo's in Carbon bzw. gerne auch nur den Rahmen? Oder kennt sonst jemand eine Bezugsquelle.


----------



## die fred (27. Januar 2020)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Bekommt man in Italien auch die 27.5" Evo's in Carbon bzw. gerne auch nur den Rahmen? Oder kennt sonst jemand eine Bezugsquelle.



Ich glaube, dass es das nicht gibt. Wenn du bei Specialized auf der HP schaust, und die Landeskennung änderst, findest du das Portfolio welches dort verfügbar ist.


Ich habe mein Bike von:





						RH Racing | Pallhuber & Paulissen › The Bike Tuning Shop
					






					www.rh-racing.it
				



Und bin schwer begeistert von dem Laden. Unkomplizierter und sehr angenehmer Kontakt.


----------



## deralteser (7. Februar 2020)

Langsam wird der "Winter" zum Frühling. Ein schönes Wochenende Euch allen!


----------



## s-man101 (1. März 2020)

Hallo Leute
Bin auf der Suche nach einem 29er  S2/S3 (bin 1,79) Modell 2019!
Am liebsten im Orginal Zustand! 
Wenn wer eines zum hergeben hat bitte pm an mich! 
Danke Chris


----------



## IIIIQIIII (1. März 2020)

Schau mal hier  hier bietet einer so eins an. Ist auch sehr schön feingetunt. 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## DerohneName (2. März 2020)

Taunide schrieb:


> Ist es möglich den Federweg zu erhöhen, zb durch einen Dämpfer mit mehr hub?


Ja- und Cascade Components hat nen Link für Stumpjumper (auch Evo) rausgebracht, da hast du dann genug Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (9. März 2020)

Upgrade: 223 / 180 mm Tr!ckstuff Dächle HD Scheiben:


----------



## bcn (9. März 2020)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen!? 

Und zwar beabsichtige ich gerade meinen FOX Dpx2 neu abstimmen bzw tunen zu lassen. Leider konnte ich bis dato keine Abstimmung finden, mit der ich zufrieden bin. Trotz diverser Experimente mit dem Luftdruck und/oder den Spacern, ist der Dämpfer entweder zu harsch, oder er rauscht durch den Federweg. Nun wollte ich den Dämpfer auf Gewicht und Kinematik des Rahmen optimieren lassen. Dabei bietet es sich ja an den Travelspacer zu entfernen. Leider konnte ich nicht herausfinden, ob der 29er S2 Evo Rahmen den größeren Hub verträgt.
 Hab die Luft aus dem Dämpfer abgelassen und voll eingefedert, da wird's dann ganz schön eng! Verwendet jemand von euch einen originalen Dpx2 mit 55 Hub im Evo und klappt das ohne Probleme? Vielen Dank


----------



## sluette (10. März 2020)

Ich hab's nie probiert aber es würde mich wundern wenn's nicht passt. Der Unterschied zwischen S2 und S3 ist doch nur Reach und Stack, oder? Der Hinterbau ist doch identisch.


----------



## bcn (10. März 2020)

Da kenne ich mich leider zu wenig aus. Hab ja schon gelesen, dass ein 210x55 Rock Shox super deluxe Coil im S2 verbaut wurde. Glaube aber auch, dass dieser aufgrund des Anschlagdämpfers nie den vollen Hub frei gibt!!


----------



## DerohneName (10. März 2020)

Laut Cascade Components kann jedes Stumpjumper Evo nen 55mm Hub ab. 

Btw: 
Ich bekomme bald den Cascade Link- wenn irgendjemand Interesse hat- gratis Probefahrt im Wienerwald mit mir möglich


----------



## sluette (10. März 2020)

Ich hatte kurze Zeit einen 210x52,5mm FOX DPX2 drin, da war noch genug Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (10. März 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ich bekomme bald den Cascade Link-


Wat kann der?


----------



## Transalb (10. März 2020)

Ich habe den Factory DPX2 210x55 im 29 S3 drin und fand am Anfang auch kein vernünftiges Setup.
Das Evo benötigt 2 negativ Spacer ->
Besser ist gleich den blauen 41 Kubik Inch Spacer zu verbauen.
Im 29 S3 passt 55 mm locker


----------



## bcn (10. März 2020)

Hab jetzt mal ein Foto vom restlichen Platz bei vollem Einfedern gemacht! Prinzipiell schon genug Platz, aber den gleichen Abstand hat der Dämpfer für die letzten 5mm Hub in Richtung Sattelrohr auch benötigt. Da kanns knapp werden! 

Hat den keiner einen 55er im 29er S2?


----------



## bcn (10. März 2020)

Dass der Dämpfer getunt wird ist sicher, nur der Hub ist im Moment das große Fragezeichen!


----------



## bcn (10. März 2020)

Bild vergessen... ?


----------



## Descender (10. März 2020)

bcn schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal ein Foto vom restlichen Platz bei vollem Einfedern gemacht! Prinzipiell schon genug Platz, aber den gleichen Abstand hat der Dämpfer für die letzten 5mm Hub in Richtung Sattelrohr auch benötigt. Da kanns knapp werden!
> 
> Hat den keiner einen 55er im 29er S2?



Ich fahre den DPX mit 55 Hub nun gut ein halbes Jahr (S3 29er).
Keine Probleme, kein Kontakt der Wippe, funktioniert ohne Einschränkung!  
Ich vermute ebenfalls das sich die Hinterbauten nicht unterscheiden um den Produktionsaufwand geringer zu halten.


----------



## DerohneName (10. März 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Wat kann der?


Mehr Federweg und doppelt soviel Progressivität. 
Angeblich auch am Anfang feinfühliger- bin jedenfalls gespannt


----------



## deralteser (11. März 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ich bekomme bald den Cascade Link- wenn irgendjemand Interesse hat- gratis Probefahrt im Wienerwald mit mir möglich



Ich würde mich sehr über eine Rückmeldung zu dem Link freuen. Bin zwar unglaublich zufrieden mit dem bike - aber man sucht ja immer mal etwas zum basteln 

Glaub bei mtbr wartet auch jemand auf das Teil...


----------



## DerohneName (11. März 2020)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr über eine Rückmeldung zu dem Link freuen. Bin zwar unglaublich zufrieden mit dem bike - aber man sucht ja immer mal etwas zum basteln
> 
> Glaub bei mtbr wartet auch jemand auf das Teil...


Mach ich - ist gestern in den Versand gegangen  
Werde ich beide Links mitnehmen und B2B auf mehreren Trails testen. 

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass der Link das beste Upgrade sein wird- dadurch bekommt man ne wesentlich bessere Kennlinie- also man behebt das Problem "an der Wurzel". 
Finde die Herangehensweise super von Cascade - er meint selber: Hinterbau so machen, dass man beim Dämpfer nicht mit der Dämpfung kompensieren soll sondern eben mit dem Link.
Dann sollte man mehr aus dem Dämpfer auch rausholen können. 

Ich werde berichten- mit 55mm Hub sind's hinten dann fast 160mm FW (mit dem Link)


----------



## die fred (12. März 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Wat kann der?












						Cascade Components Announces Specialized Stumpjumper Link - Pinkbike
					

Cascade Components' new link increases the travel and amount of progression on current generation Specialized Stumpjumpers.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (12. März 2020)

so'n Vergleichstest zum Original wäre schon ganz nett


----------



## DerohneName (12. März 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> so'n Vergleichstest zum Original wäre schon ganz nett


Ich hab zwar nur das normale Stumpjumper, aber das hat eh selbiges Problem: Man ist schnell am Ende des Federweges. 

Ich hoffe dass der Link nächste Woche da ist.
Uni ist eh wegen Corona geschlossen, da kann ich 1-3 Tage schön testen


----------



## bcn (12. März 2020)

Was kostet der link bis er da ist? Hab gelesen 235$


----------



## DerohneName (12. März 2020)

bcn schrieb:


> Was kostet der link bis er da ist? Hab gelesen 235$


231€ mit Versand

Hoffentlich kein Zoll


----------



## sluette (12. März 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> ... Man ist schnell am Ende des Federweges.



Na gut, das Problem ist mir nie aufgefallen... 231€ gespart


----------



## dr.juggles (12. März 2020)

ist das stumpy evo noch ein guter daily driver / allrounder oder doch sehr spezielle geo? der lw ist schon sehr flach und tretlager arg tief.
optisch bombe.


----------



## IIIIQIIII (12. März 2020)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ist das stumpy evo noch ein guter daily driver / allrounder oder doch sehr spezielle geo? der lw ist schon sehr flach und tretlager arg tief.
> optisch bombe.


Fahre das 27,5 s3(bin 185cm) mit dem Dämpfer in high. Dadurch 64grad Lenkwinkel statt 63,5 ist definitv ein spürbarer Unterschied im uphill genauso hat man dadurch höheres Tretlager was auch einiges bringt. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung wenn man ein Fahrrad mit geringerem reach fährt (meins hat 495high  in low 490) ist das normale stumpjumper ein besserer Allrounder, als das stumpjumper evo. Ich würde das normale stumpjumper eher als allround Bike bezeichnen und das evo als zwischen Bike was  Bergab sehr gut geht ? aber wie auch immer es entscheidet auch immer der Geschmack.


----------



## fr-andi (12. März 2020)

IIIIQIIII schrieb:


> Fahre das 27,5 s3(bin 185cm) mit dem Dämpfer in high. Dadurch 64grad Lenkwinkel statt 63,5 ist definitv ein spürbarer Unterschied im uphill genauso hat man dadurch höheres Tretlager was auch einiges bringt. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung wenn man ein Fahrrad mit geringerem reach fährt (meins hat 495high  in low 490) ist das normale stumpjumper ein besserer Allrounder, als das stumpjumper evo. Ich würde das normale stumpjumper eher als allround Bike bezeichnen und das evo als zwischen Bike was  Bergab sehr gut geht ? aber wie auch immer es entscheidet auch immer der Geschmack.


S3 hat doch 475 Reach in low?!


----------



## IIIIQIIII (12. März 2020)

fr-andi schrieb:


> S3 hat doch 475 Reach in low?!


Ja das 29er. Das 27,5 490mm in low .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (13. März 2020)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ist das stumpy evo noch ein guter daily driver / allrounder oder doch sehr spezielle geo? der lw ist schon sehr flach und tretlager arg tief.
> optisch bombe.



Ich fahre das 29" S3 (bei 1.85), ebenfalls im high setting, 160mm vorne, 155mm hinten & 50mm Vorbau - ich finde es den perfekten Allrounder für Trails/Shuttle/Park, wobei ich die meiste Zeit auf Trails unterwegs bin. 
Das aktuelle SJ bin ich noch nicht gefahren - ein Vergleich würde sich mit Sicherheit lohnen.


----------



## DerohneName (13. März 2020)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ist das stumpy evo noch ein guter daily driver / allrounder oder doch sehr spezielle geo? der lw ist schon sehr flach und tretlager arg tief.
> optisch bombe.


Das kommt total drauf an, was du für Trails fährst. 
Das normale Stumpjumper geht auch so sehr gut bergab (finde ich). 
Es ist halt leichter zu manövrieren (da steiler und kürzer) und fährt über Wurzelfelder etc auch super drüber (wohl auch wegen den 29 Laufrädern). 

Das Evo ist besser, wenn du viele steile Trails fährst oder öfters Bikepark oder allgemein "härtere Sachen" fährst. 

Ansonsten würde ich das normale Stumpjumper nehmen (das Comp Carbon gibt's um 3200-3300€ neu im Sale zB). 

Bergauf schenken sich die beiden nichts, bzw sollte das EVO sogar etwas besser gehen, da steiler er Sitzwinkel. 

Aber: Besser testen als sich nachher ärgern


----------



## dr.juggles (13. März 2020)

danke schonmal an alle. saß nur mal kurz beim händler auf dem evo, hat sich krass angefühlt, fast wie mein altes demo 8 damals  

hab aktuell ein santa 5010 das hat halt eher eine konservative geo. lw könnte ein tick flacher sein aber ist halt ein sehr spassiges rad im moderaten gelände. schwanke bischen zwischen sentinel oder sj evo oder ich behalte ienfach das 5010 komme eh nicht soviel aufs rad zur zeit.


----------



## DerohneName (13. März 2020)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> danke schonmal an alle. saß nur mal kurz beim händler auf dem evo, hat sich krass angefühlt, fast wie mein altes demo 8 damals
> 
> hab aktuell ein santa 5010 das hat halt eher eine konservative geo. lw könnte ein tick flacher sein aber ist halt ein sehr spassiges rad im moderaten gelände. schwanke bischen zwischen sentinel oder sj evo oder ich behalte ienfach das 5010 komme eh nicht soviel aufs rad zur zeit.


Boah ich würde das 5010 behalten, hast du die neueste Variante? 
Einfach ein Angleset rein und fertig. 
Ist ein spaßiges Bike, das auch schnell kann. 
Kommt den 650b Stumpjumper sicher sehr nahe.


----------



## dr.juggles (13. März 2020)

problem bei den neuen santas ist der bescheidene integrierte steuersatz wie beim stumpy, da ist leider nichts mit winkelsteuersatz. sonst würd ich da einfach eins reinmachen.


----------



## DerohneName (13. März 2020)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> problem bei den neuen santas ist der bescheidene integrierte steuersatz wie beim stumpy, da ist leider nichts mit winkelsteuersatz. sonst würd ich da einfach eins reinmachen.


Ganz vergessen. 

Offset Buchsen kannst du noch probieren. 
Das habe ich mir beim Stumpjumper überlegt. 
Dann ist das Tretlager tiefer, Lenkwinkel aber noch bei 65,5Grad (was für meine Trails eh flach genug ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (13. März 2020)

Sentinel bekommt sicherlich demnächst auch ein Update - da habe ich auch schon eine Auge drauf.


----------



## dr.juggles (13. März 2020)

sentinel gibts das aktuelle grad zum guten kurs und hat verpressten steursatzschalen und externe hintere bremsleitung was ich porno finde.
leider sollen die lager bei den transitions nicht so berauschend sein bzw sind schlecht geschützt. soll ja jetzt erst mit dem aktuellen scout verbessert worden sein.

bischen evo aktion









						Video: Joel Anderson Keeps it Loose in 'Supracush' - Pinkbike
					

Get on board with Joel Anderson for some classic UK action.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## SpeciiiNarr (18. März 2020)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
Habe meinem Stumpjumper EVO neue Komponenten gegönnt 
RockShox Lyrik Ultimate
RockShox SuperDeluxe Ultimate
SramCode RSC Rainbow
Sram Eagle XX1 AXS
RockShox Reverb AXS
Zipp 3zero Moto 

Aber dennoch eine Frage: Habt ihr einen passenden Bashguard? 
Habe mir die CrashPlate ISCG05 von 77Designz bestellt, habe aber festgestellt, dass das Evo nur 2 Gewinde vom ISCG05 hat und ich die CrashPlate nicht montieren kann.


----------



## mumelter (23. März 2020)

SpeciiiNarr schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> Habe meinem Stumpjumper EVO neue Komponenten gegönnt
> RockShox Lyrik Ultimate
> RockShox SuperDeluxe Ultimate
> ...



Hallo... dieses Problem hatte ich auch... habe nun die OneUp Components Bash Guide ISCG 05 V2 Kettenführung montiert. Zuerst hatte ich das passende Schutzteil wie auf dem Foto montiert... da ich oft aufsetze und auch schräge Stein touschierte, habe ich das größere Teil montiert um die Kette zu schützen... Greets Markus


----------



## DerohneName (23. März 2020)

Ich hätte noch eine Oneup KeFü (glaube die V1 ist es) mit Bash abzugeben bei Bedarf. 

Wenn du Interesse hast- PN


----------



## bcn (31. März 2020)

Hallo an alle! Fährt jemand von euch einen Stahlfederdämpfer ohne Plattformverstellung im evo, bzw. wie fährt es sich ohne gesperrte Position bergauf? Wippt es stark? Hab mir aus Interesse im Markt einen neuen Dvo Jade Dämpfer gekauft und bin jetzt gespannt wie gut dieser mit dem linearen Hinterbau funktioniert!


----------



## ToppaHarley (31. März 2020)

bcn schrieb:


> Hallo an alle! Fährt jemand von euch einen Stahlfederdämpfer ohne Plattformverstellung im evo, bzw. wie fährt es sich ohne gesperrte Position bergauf? Wippt es stark? Hab mir aus Interesse im Markt einen neuen Dvo Jade Dämpfer gekauft und bin jetzt gespannt wie gut dieser mit dem linearen Hinterbau funktioniert!


Moin, das was ich gehört hatte soll das offen - je nach Dämpfer - doch ganz gut funktionieren. Denke aber nicht im Wiegetritt o.ä. ...
Habe mir gestern einen DVO Jade X geordert, Lieferzeit 3 Wochen in 210x50.
Ohne Climb Switch möchte ich nicht unterwegs sein. Man fährt ja auch mal längere Straßenabschnitte, etc. und ich persönlich würde an meinem "Tourenrad" darauf nicht verzichten wollen. Bin aber trotzdem mal gespannt, was du da so berichten wirst.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. April 2020)

Ohne Plattform schaukelts schon ganzschön - da gibt's bessere Kinematiken.

Vor allem im dh passt aber ein coil nicht in des Rad. Vermutlich ist mit dem 3rd Party Link besser...


----------



## ToppaHarley (1. April 2020)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Ohne Plattform schaukelts schon ganzschön - da gibt's bessere Kinematiken.
> 
> Vor allem im dh passt aber ein coil nicht in des Rad. Vermutlich ist mit dem 3rd Party Link besser...


Muss sich Speci ja hart vertun wenn die das EVO Pro mit Coil ausliefern... Denke, das ist alles Geschmackssache ???


----------



## deralteser (1. April 2020)

bcn schrieb:


> Hallo an alle! Fährt jemand von euch einen Stahlfederdämpfer ohne Plattformverstellung im evo, bzw. wie fährt es sich ohne gesperrte Position bergauf? Wippt es stark? Hab mir aus Interesse im Markt einen neuen Dvo Jade Dämpfer gekauft und bin jetzt gespannt wie gut dieser mit dem linearen Hinterbau funktioniert!



Verschiedene Platformen bieten für mich persönlich schon Vorteile. Z.B. das der Dämpfer bei steilen Auffahrten weniger im Federweg "versackt" (*kann *bei längeren Auffahrten durchaus nervig empfunden werden). Fahre einen Öhlins TTX22 Coil und bin froh um die 3 Platformen. Der "Stability Mode" verhindert bei steilen Rampen oder langen Auffahrten z.b. genanntes "versacken". Pedaliert sich halt angenehmer von der Sitzposition her ... Ansonsten ists halt auch sehr schnell und einfach möglich, zwischen den Platformen hin und herzuschalten - je nach Lust bzw. Trailbeschaffenheiten. Dämpfer ohne Platformen kommen mir persönlich bei nem Trailbike oder Enduro nicht an die Kiste. *Aber: *Fahre den Dämpfer auch oft genug komplett offen, und das auch bergauf  Wie ich eben Bock habe! Wippen tuts definitiv nicht stark - außer im Wiegetritt  
Meinungen gibts da natürlich genug zu, genauso wie die Diskussionen um "zu wenig" und" zu linearen" Federweg im EVO. Die Probleme hab ich bis jetzt nicht wahrgenommen. Mir passts alles super. Das bike funktioniert mit nem Coil.
Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bcn (2. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Infos! Sollte heute mit der Post kommen ? dann schauen wir mal...


----------



## bcn (2. April 2020)

Nun kanns losgehen... ?


----------



## ToppaHarley (2. April 2020)

bcn schrieb:


> Nun kanns losgehen... ?


Geil! Da freu ich mich ja auch schon auf meine Waffenbox


----------



## bcn (2. April 2020)

Hat jemand schon den neuen Cascade Link getestet? Gibt's schon aussagekräftige Erfahrungsberichte? ?


----------



## ToppaHarley (2. April 2020)

bcn schrieb:


> Nun kanns losgehen... ?


Wir erwarten Bilder nach Einbau. ? Glaube mit DVO im Heck hat hier noch keiner gespielt ?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. April 2020)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Muss sich Speci ja hart vertun wenn die das EVO Pro mit Coil ausliefern... Denke, das ist alles Geschmackssache ???



Oder die vertun sich:








						Cascade Components Announces Specialized Stumpjumper Link - Pinkbike
					

Cascade Components' new link increases the travel and amount of progression on current generation Specialized Stumpjumpers.




					m.pinkbike.com
				




Oder speci hat sich ein allen SJ vertan, welche mit Air geliefert werden ?

 Oder wie auf mtbr.com jmd schrieb: du entwickelst über Jahre? Ein trailbike. Kurz vor Markteinführung stellst du Fest, dass Stahlfederdämpfer in/und agressive trailbikes der letzte Schrei sind, also...

Und die Stückzahlen dürften beim normalen SJ deutlich höher sein als beim EVO.
Apropos Stückzahlen, das ist es, was worauf es ankommt (s. Erfolg YT).

Egal, ich bin beides gefahren... DHX2 und float x2. Ja, der dhx hatte mehr Traktion geboten und war etwas sensibler. Beim gemütlichen rollern a Traum. Wenn Man aggressiver fuhr: tonk tonk tonk.
Besonders in gebauten Anliegern oder Kuhlen mit Kompression wo auch die HSC nix mehr brachte. Wenn's Gelände richtig scheppert und er durch schlägt merk Ichs nicht unmittelbar - jedoch eine gewisse Unruhe durch das aprupte FW-ende was beim zugespacerten x2 deutlich besser ist.


----------



## bcn (2. April 2020)

Bilder stelle ich gerne ein! Mit einem ersten Fahrbericht wird's dann aber schwieriger, da wir Tiroler leider alle in Hausarrest /Quarantäne sind ? ich kann ja mal um's Haus rollen, alles besser als nicht zu fahren...


----------



## ToppaHarley (2. April 2020)

bcn schrieb:


> Bilder stelle ich gerne ein! Mit einem ersten Fahrbericht wird's dann aber schwieriger, da wir Tiroler leider alle in Hausarrest /Quarantäne sind ? ich kann ja mal um's Haus rollen, alles besser als nicht zu fahren...


Da hast du Recht. Aber das bekommen wir hin und dann geht's bald wieder auf die Trails ??


----------



## deralteser (3. April 2020)

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Gesundheit! Bleibt vernünftig, haltet Abstand! Kuscheln könnt Ihr vorerst mit Euren EVOs... und jetzt #sexytimes #bikewash #nobaddays















Bleibt sauber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bcn (4. April 2020)

So, Dämpfer verbaut, fühlt sich fürs erste schon sehr gut an!! Plattform wäre wünschenswert, da es schon recht wippt. Aber ansonsten top!!! Daumen hoch!!!


----------



## bcn (4. April 2020)

Hat jemand von euch eine Coilgabel verbaut, bzw. denkt über einen Umbau der Fox auf Coil nach? Wie siehts da mit der Geräuschkulisse aus? Kenne Coil nur von der alten Boxxer und da klapperts schon ganz schön...


----------



## ToppaHarley (4. April 2020)

bcn schrieb:


> So, Dämpfer verbaut, fühlt sich fürs erste schon sehr gut an!! Plattform wäre wünschenswert, da es schon recht wippt. Aber ansonsten top!!! Daumen hoch!!!


Sehr schön! Erstmal die ersten Ausfahrten abwarten und ein bisschen rumspielen am Dämpfer. Dass es etwas wippt muss dir ja im trailalltag nicht mal unbedingt negativ auffallen ??


----------



## ToppaHarley (4. April 2020)

bcn schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eine Coilgabel verbaut, bzw. denkt über einen Umbau der Fox auf Coil nach? Wie siehts da mit der Geräuschkulisse aus? Kenne Coil nur von der alten Boxxer und da klapperts schon ganz schön...


Wie alt war die? ? Hatte eine 2013er und eine 2015er Boxxer RC und da hat nie was geklappert...


----------



## bcn (4. April 2020)

War eine 16er, klappern ist vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, aber mir ist die Geräuschkulisse einer luftgabel lieber. Da bin ich leider empfindlich....


----------



## DerohneName (5. April 2020)

bcn schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon den neuen Cascade Link getestet? Gibt's schon aussagekräftige Erfahrungsberichte? ?


Mein Link ist am 14.03 aus den USA im Flieger nach Österreich gewesen- seitdem kein Update- die Lassen sich immer seeeeeeeeeehr viel Zeit beim Zoll- vor allem jetzt mit Covid19...keine Ahnung, wieviele Leute da momentan arbeiten.

Kommt zwar aufs normale Stumpjumper- die sind aber eh recht ähnlich und haben die gleichen "Probleme".

Ich hoffe dass er nächste Woche kommt (bestes Wetter zum Testen)- wohne 30km vom Schwechater Flughafen, abholen kann ich es ja selber auch nicht...

Erfahrungsbereicht kann ich hier auch reinposten, falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (5. April 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Mein Link ist am 14.03 aus den USA im Flieger nach Österreich gewesen- seitdem kein Update- die Lassen sich immer seeeeeeeeeehr viel Zeit beim Zoll- vor allem jetzt mit Covid19...keine Ahnung, wieviele Leute da momentan arbeiten.
> 
> Kommt zwar aufs normale Stumpjumper- die sind aber eh recht ähnlich und haben die gleichen "Probleme".
> 
> ...



Komisch meine Sachen waren noch nie länger als 2-3 Tage beim Zoll, selbst wenn sie noch eine Rechnung haben wollten...

Wird aber nicht in Schwechat verzollt, sondern in Inzersdorf  sofern es mit der Post kommt!


----------



## DerohneName (5. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Komisch meine Sachen waren noch nie länger als 2-3 Tage beim Zoll, selbst wenn sie noch eine Rechnung haben wollten...
> 
> Wird aber nicht in Schwechat verzollt, sondern in Inzersdorf  sofern es mit der Post kommt!


Bei mir war das von paar Tagen bis über 1-2 Wochen manchmal. 

Aus den USA mit USPS- Post sollte daher wohl der österr. Partner sein. 

Ich werde morgen mal Recherche anstellen- laut Cascade ist das Paket schon im Flieger gewesen- USPS Tracking funktioniert ja nicht außerhalb von den USA...

Inzersodrf ist auch nicht weit weg ;-)


----------



## Mzungu (5. April 2020)

Funktioniert auch hervorragend als Zugpferd für den Nachwuchs...


----------



## clemsi (5. April 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Funktioniert auch hervorragend als Zugpferd für den Nachwuchs...


Was ist das für ne trinkflasche/Halterung? Und wie kann die sich am piggy vorbei mogeln?


----------



## bayealpd (5. April 2020)




----------



## Mzungu (5. April 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Was ist das für ne trinkflasche/Halterung? Und wie kann die sich am piggy vorbei mogeln?


Synchros Taylor Cage iS. Mit Multitool und Pumpe. Der Halter für die Flasche ist etwas zur Seite ausgesetzt, so passt sie am Piggy und am Ventil vorbei.


----------



## clemsi (16. April 2020)

gibt's schon updates zum cascade link? Anscheinend soll der sich auch für air shocks gut lohnen. Ich bin mit meinem Topaz soweit eigentlich zufrieden, aber wenn da noch mehr (von was auch immer) geht ... - muss ja nach 1 Jahr mal irgendwas updaten beim Evo...   ?

edit: andere Sattelsütze (oneUp 180) hatte ich mal überlegt, aber die 150er fusion manic funktioniert einfach so problemlos, dass es in diesem Fall fast schon ärgerlich ist ... ?


----------



## DerohneName (16. April 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> gibt's schon updates zum cascade link? Anscheinend soll der sich auch für air shocks gut lohnen. Ich bin mit meinem Topaz soweit eigentlich zufrieden, aber wenn da noch mehr (von was auch immer) geht ... - muss ja nach 1 Jahr mal irgendwas updaten beim Evo...   ?
> 
> edit: andere Sattelsütze (oneUp 180) hatte ich mal überlegt, aber die 150er fusion manic funktioniert einfach so problemlos, dass es in diesem Fall fast schon ärgerlich ist ... ?


Meine Sendung hat sich seit 15.03 nicht geupdated- anscheinend am Flughafen in Francisco oder noch nicht in Ö. eingescannt. 
Ich frag mich, ob überhaupt der Warenverkehr richtig aufrecht erhalten bleibt oder nicht- schaut zumindest nicht so aus. 
1 Woche zu spät bestellt halt 

Der Link sollte am Anfang des FW-Bereiches besser Ansprechen und nicht durchschlagen- jetzt muss der Link mal endlich her


----------



## wauwau2000 (24. April 2020)

Ich habe mich neulich auch in das evo verliebt und könnte es als S2 für 2400€ neu haben! Denkt ihr, dass ist mit 1.86 Fahrbar oder eine Katastrophe?


----------



## damianfromhell (24. April 2020)

Katastrophe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (24. April 2020)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Katastrophe


+1


----------



## wauwau2000 (24. April 2020)

darf ich fragen wieso? der reach ist ja zum beispiel gleich wie beim normalen stumpy in L

Wohl gefühlt hab ich mich auf dem teil, soweit ich das im Laden beurteilen konnte.


----------



## sluette (24. April 2020)

L finde ich bei 1,86cm auch schon fraglich. Aber wenn's dir passt sollte doch alles OK sein.


----------



## 2o83 (24. April 2020)

wauwau2000 schrieb:


> darf ich fragen wieso? der reach ist ja zum beispiel gleich wie beim normalen stumpy in L
> 
> Wohl gefühlt hab ich mich auf dem teil, soweit ich das im Laden beurteilen konnte.


Wenn es dir passt, ist es ok. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall eines in S3 testen. Ich hab mich mit 1.83 da drauf wesentlich besser gefühlt als auf S2.


----------



## wauwau2000 (24. April 2020)

ich gucke nachher noch mal, ob der händler ein aktuelles in s3 da hat, aber ich glaube eher nicht.

Auf was sollte ich beim probesitzen nochmal genau achten, um nicht irgendetwas zu übersehen? 
(Sowas in die Richtung Knie schlägt am Lenker an)


----------



## sluette (24. April 2020)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> ...Ich hab mich mit 1.83 da drauf wesentlich besser gefühlt als auf S2.


Yep! Geht mir genauso


----------



## DerohneName (24. April 2020)

wauwau2000 schrieb:


> ich gucke nachher noch mal, ob der händler ein aktuelles in s3 da hat, aber ich glaube eher nicht.
> 
> Auf was sollte ich beim probesitzen nochmal genau achten, um nicht irgendetwas zu übersehen?
> (Sowas in die Richtung Knie schlägt am Lenker an)


29er oder 650b?
Du musst bedenken, dass das Evo nen viel geringeren Stack hat- wenn du eine höhere Front haben willst, wird der Reach dementsprechend kürzer. Beim normalen Stumpjumper genügt 1 0,5cm Spacer idR

Ansonsten: Geschmackssache, ich würde trotzdem zum S3 greifen. 

Ein Freund ist 186-188 und fährt  ein Bike mit selbigen Reach wie das S3- für ihn verspielt und wendig genug (und der kam von 420mm Reach bikes ;-)


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (24. April 2020)

@wauwau2000 Wenn die Frage ernst gemeint bist, bist du vllt. Auf einem normalen SJ besser aufgehoben.


----------



## --- (24. April 2020)

wauwau2000 schrieb:


> mit 1.86


Meter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (24. April 2020)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> @wauwau2000 Wenn die Frage ernst gemeint bist, bist du vllt. Auf einem normalen SJ besser aufgehoben.


Würde ich, ohne das böse zu meinen, auch so sehen. Das EVO ist ein geiles Rad, aber auch nicht sooo einfach zu fahren wie zB ein normales Stumpjumper. Die Kampfsau kann auch ziemlich biestig sein und verzeiht nicht so schnell Fahrfehler. Mich hats trotz 20 Jahren MTB und viele Jahre davon im Gravity Bereich auch schon des Öfteren geradeaus aus ner Kurve geschoben weil man eben wieder mehr in einer "Kackstuhlhaltung" war. Fluch und Segen dieser Geometrie...


----------



## wauwau2000 (24. April 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung! Ich bin es jetzt noch mal gefahren und habe es gekauft. Ich finde es macht mega Spaß, wenn man auf das Vorderrad aufpasst


----------



## ToppaHarley (24. April 2020)

wauwau2000 schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung! Ich bin es jetzt noch mal gefahren und habe es gekauft. Ich finde es macht mega Spaß, wenn man auf das Vorderrad aufpasst


Dann viel Spaß damit, der Preis is ja auch heiß gewesen. Und wie ich schon sagte, Fahrtechnik profitiert da auch von. ?


----------



## bayealpd (25. April 2020)

Ich fahre mit 1,80cm ein S3. Kleiner würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## Flo7 (25. April 2020)

Ich hab mir das S2 bei 170cm überlegt...


----------



## MoDingens (25. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das S2 bei 170cm überlegt...



Bin 173cm und das S2 mal gefahren, das passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (25. April 2020)

Ist doch einfach


----------



## DerohneName (25. April 2020)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ist doch einfach Anhang anzeigen 1026942


Also wie man mit 175cm das Evo halbwegs ausgewogen fahren kann in S3? 
Da musst du andauernd auf Angriffsposition sein, sonst fährt das Rad nicht dahin wo man selber will. 

Das geht auf der Tour die ersten 2 Abfahrten wsl gut, wenn man müde ist rutscht dann sehr gerne das VR weg.


----------



## damianfromhell (25. April 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Also wie man mit 175cm das Evo halbwegs ausgewogen fahren kann in S3?
> Da musst du andauernd auf Angriffsposition sein, sonst fährt das Rad nicht dahin wo man selber will.
> 
> Das geht auf der Tour die ersten 2 Abfahrten wsl gut, wenn man müde ist rutscht dann sehr gerne das VR weg.


Exakt. Ist wie beim Demo. Man entscheidet wie man fahren möchte und danach wählt man sein Bike


----------



## DerohneName (25. April 2020)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Exakt. Ist wie beim Demo. Man entscheidet wie man fahren möchte und danach wählt man sein Bike


Viele machen es umgekehrt bzw. glauben, dass sie passend zum Bike fahren. 

Darum hab ich mich fürs normale Stumpjumper entschieden


----------



## Sittbon (27. April 2020)

...ich bin 1,86 und fahre das S3...optimal!


----------



## wauwau2000 (27. April 2020)

Also ich habe meine ersten beiden touren hinter mir und ich finde es Genial! Lässt sich ziemlich gut hoch pedalieren und bergab kann man richtig meter machen.

Zu klein fühlt es sich für mich jedenfalls nicht an. 

Danke noch mal an alle für die Antworten.


----------



## danielg40 (3. Mai 2020)

Moin zusammen,
Suche für ein S2 EVO 29 ein Super Deluxe Rct / RC3 etc. mit 210x55mm bzw. Würde auch 210x50mm gehen(kann ja entspacern werden auf 55mm)

Zur Not würde auch ein DPX2 mit 55mm gehen...

FALLS WER WAS ABZUGEBEN HAT?

Rein rechnerisch komme ich dann auf 154mm Federweg, richtig oder?

Original 50mm Hub? = 140mm

Danke


----------



## boris1967 (3. Mai 2020)

Ganz auf 154 mm Federweg wirst du nicht kommen, da du einfach mit dem mittleren Übersetzungsvehälnis des Hinterbaus weiterrechnest, in Wirklichkeit hat der Hinterbau eine leicht progressive Kennlinie,
bedeutet , je weiter der Hinterbau einfordert,
desto mehr Hub macht der Dämpfer proportional zum Federweg des Hinterrades.
Ergo wirst du rechnerisch etwas weniger als 154 mm zur Verfügung haben.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie viel Hub der Hinterbau im Originalzustand macht 140 mm, 138,6, oder doch 145 mm, wie ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben.
Ps.: fahre selbst ein Evo mit 55mm Dämpfer,
fühlt sich gut an, habe den realen Federweg am Hinterrad aber nie gemessen, halte es für meine Belange auch für zu akademisch mich dafür interessieren, ob der Federweg jetzt 151,64 oder doch 156.15 ist.
Gruß Boris


----------



## clemsi (3. Mai 2020)

boris1967 schrieb:


> ...
> Ps.: fahre selbst ein Evo mit 55mm Dämpfer,
> ...



Auch ein super deluxe coil? Sowie ein lyrik vorne?


----------



## DerohneName (3. Mai 2020)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Ganz auf 154 mm Federweg wirst du nicht kommen, da du einfach mit dem mittleren Übersetzungsvehälnis des Hinterbaus weiterrechnest, in Wirklichkeit hat der Hinterbau eine leicht progressive Kennlinie,
> bedeutet , je weiter der Hinterbau einfordert,
> desto mehr Hub macht der Dämpfer proportional zum Federweg des Hinterrades.
> Ergo wirst du rechnerisch etwas weniger als 154 mm zur Verfügung haben.
> ...


Man hat den deutlichen Vorteil, dass man mehr Progression bekommt als mit 50mm Hub. 

Das bringt mehr als alleine das Mehr an Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boris1967 (3. Mai 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Auch ein super deluxe coil? Sowie ein lyrik vorne?


Nö, wollte den Hinterbau auch nicht mit Coil fahren, hätte mir das Ps. sparen sollen. Hast ja Recht.





DerohneName schrieb:


> Man hat den deutlichen Vorteil, dass man mehr Progression bekommt als mit 50mm Hub.
> 
> Das bringt mehr als alleine das Mehr an Federweg.


Dabei bin ich voll bei Dir.


----------



## boris1967 (3. Mai 2020)

@DerohneName Cascade Link immer noch verschollen?


----------



## DerohneName (3. Mai 2020)

boris1967 schrieb:


> @DerohneName Cascade Link immer noch verschollen?


Ja :-D 
Den haben vlt irgendwelche Verschwörungs-Corona-Leugner in den USA gekidnappt  

Anscheinend liegt das Paket seit 15.03 am Flughafen in San Francisco - laut Post ist es noch nicht in Österreich... Extrem nervig das Ganze


----------



## danielg40 (3. Mai 2020)

Frage;
Bei RockShox ists ja simpel den Hub von 50 auf 55mm zu traveln.
Wie wäre es den aber bei einem FOX DPX2 ?
MUSS der Dämpfer komplett zerlegt werden,  oder reicht es die Luftkammer zu öffnen?


Danke


----------



## DerohneName (3. Mai 2020)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Frage;
> Bei RockShox ists ja simpel den Hub von 50 auf 55mm zu traveln.
> Wie wäre es den aber bei einem FOX DPX2 ?
> MUSS der Dämpfer komplett zerlegt werden,  oder reicht es die Luftkammer zu öffnen?
> ...


Der Spacer müsste da auf dem Kolben sitzen- also komplett zerlegt muss der Dämpfer nicht werden. 
Nur vorsichtig arbeiten, da aus Alu


----------



## danielg40 (3. Mai 2020)

Also Spacer auffeilen/dremeln.
Das sollte ja kein Problem sein.
Rein wird dann schwieriger ;-);-)
Bzw. Zum rein machen müsste man ein Clip machen.

Also ists easy zu machen, 50 auf 55mm!

Super, danke


----------



## ToppaHarley (3. Mai 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ja :-D
> Den haben vlt irgendwelche Verschwörungs-Corona-Leugner in den USA gekidnappt
> 
> Anscheinend liegt das Paket seit 15.03 am Flughafen in San Francisco - laut Post ist es noch nicht in Österreich... Extrem nervig das Ganze


Mein Jade X ist auch noch auf der Reise.. ?


----------



## fr-andi (4. Mai 2020)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Also Spacer auffeilen/dremeln.
> Das sollte ja kein Problem sein.
> Rein wird dann schwieriger ;-);-)
> Bzw. Zum rein machen müsste man ein Clip machen.
> ...


Ja, beides sehr easy


----------



## danielg40 (5. Mai 2020)

Hoi,
Wichtige Frage.....

Hat hier noch jemand das Problem das kaum Platz zwischen Link und Sitzstrebe ist?
Sprich weniger wie 1mm?

Hier ist jetzt ein DPS 210x50mm verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (5. Mai 2020)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Hoi,
> Wichtige Frage.....
> 
> Hat hier noch jemand das Problem das kaum Platz zwischen Link und Sitzstrebe ist?
> ...


Moin, wie sieht es auf der anderen Seite aus? Falls da der Abstand größer ist tippe ich darauf, dass sich da was verzogen bzw. verspannt hat. Am Besten mal alle Lagersitze lösen und wie in der von Speci angegebenen Reihenfolge und NM wieder anziehen. Achtung: Der untere Dämpferbolzen kommt als letztes!


----------



## danielg40 (5. Mai 2020)

Ja nur rechts....
Ich habe ihn noch nicht bei mir...
Das hat mir der Verkäufer gerade gezeigt. 
Ist nur in der HIGH Position.


----------



## ToppaHarley (5. Mai 2020)

In der High Position ist schon wenig Platz, aber a) nicht so wenig und b) nicht unterschiedlich auf jeder Seite...

Meine Meinung:
Also wenn es noch nicht dein Rahmen ist, würde ich mir überlegen, ob der Verkäufer mal alle Lagersitze löst und mit dem korrekten NM und Reihenfolge wieder anzieht und dann nochmal nachschaut, oder ganz die Finger davon lassen...
Wirst du dir den Rahmen noch persönlich anschauen oder ist das ein Versandgeschäft? 
Wenn er jetzt eine lange Zeit mit verspanntem Hinterbau herumgeiert ist, könnte das auch Schäden hervorgerufen haben... Lieber 10mal hinsehen...


----------



## danielg40 (5. Mai 2020)

2019 Stumpjumper EVO thread
					

The slack front makes it extremely capable in the steep, but it's not plush by any means.   I noticed the same when jumping my now 65° bike in the flat. I assume that is because the difference of fork headangle and angle of attack has widened.  tried to illustrate that with a picture of a really...




					forums.mtbr.com
				





Hier geht's ums gleiche Problem...
Relativ weit unten....


P.s. Rahmen ist eigentlich gekauft, würde ihn abe abholen gehen.


----------



## boris1967 (5. Mai 2020)

@danielg40 
Abstand Sitzrohr / yoke sieht bei mir genau so aus . Bei den Kameraden auf mtbr.com ebenfalls. Problem bei den Vorgeschlagenen Offset-Bushings 6mm Bohrung = 3mm Offset . Schaue morgen mal auf Arbeit, ob wir da nicht was mit 0,5 herstellen können, bin da optimistisch. Wird aber n paar Tage dauern ( viel zu tun im Moment und muss erst Material suchen, wir verarbeiten normalerweise kein Messing oder 
Kunststoff. ) aber wenn machbar sollte auch egal sein ob eine Buchse oder n paar mehr.
Melde mich wenn es gekappt hat nochmal hier.
Gruß Boris


----------



## danielg40 (5. Mai 2020)

Ah ok, gibts dann wohl ne gewisse Fertigungstoleranz.
Ists bei dir aber auch unterschiedlich?

Sprich rechts sehr knapp und links bissel mehr Luft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boris1967 (5. Mai 2020)

Jo ,
erscheint mir auf allen Bildern, die ich gesehen hab ähnlich. Werde meinen Hinterbau bei Gelegenheit lösen, wie Toppa Harley vorgeschlagen. Denke aber , dass das nicht des Rätsels Lösung ist , da ich bereits am quasi Neurad mehrfach den Dämfer raus hatte und alles in der Linkage leichtgängig war. Denke daher eher, dass sich Toleranzen und grenzwertig Konstruktion hier ungünstig ergänzen.


----------



## ToppaHarley (5. Mai 2020)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Jo ,
> erscheint mir auf allen Bildern, die ich gesehen hab ähnlich. Werde meinen Hinterbau bei Gelegenheit lösen, wie Toppa Harley vorgeschlagen. Denke aber , dass das nicht des Rätsels Lösung ist , da ich bereits am quasi Neurad mehrfach den Dämfer raus hatte und alles in der Linkage leichtgängig war. Denke daher eher, dass sich Toleranzen und grenzwertig Konstruktion hier ungünstig ergänzen.


Okay ? Den Rahmen mal auf korrekte Ausrichtung und Drehmomente prüfen kann da ja nicht schaden. Dann is man sicher dass das Toleranz ist.


----------



## ernmar (6. Mai 2020)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Evo 27,5 in Gr. S2. Am liebsten in raw. Falls sich jemand vom Rahmen oder Komplettrad trennen will, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.
Vielleicht kennt ja auch jemand einen Händler der noch ein 2019er Modell rumstehen hat zu einem guten Kurs. Vom 2020er gibt es ja fast nur die 29er Version on diversen Onlineshops.  
Gibt es eigentlich den Carbonrahmen auch als Rahmenkit außer in diesem hässlichen troylee Design?


----------



## clemsi (6. Mai 2020)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Hoi,
> Wichtige Frage.....
> 
> Hat hier noch jemand das Problem das kaum Platz zwischen Link und Sitzstrebe ist?
> ...



Nur so Interesse, wie kommt ein DPS in‘s Evo? Scheint mir nicht wirklich ein upgrade zum dpx zu sein?


----------



## danielg40 (6. Mai 2020)

Moin,
Nur als Übergang, der war und bleibt da nicht drin;-)
Kommt ein SuperDeluxe RC3 mit 210x55mm rein;-)


----------



## clemsi (6. Mai 2020)

Nur als Info, anbei ein Bild von einem 210x55 Topaz T3 in einem 29er S3 im high *LOW* setting:


----------



## danielg40 (6. Mai 2020)

Und wie schauts auf der rechten Seite?


----------



## clemsi (6. Mai 2020)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Und wie schauts auf der rechten Seite?


Dem Augenmaß nach nahezu identisch; messen ist etwas schwierig, aber ich schau es mir bei Gelegenheit noch mal genauer an. Ich wollte aber gar nicht auf eine eventuelle Asymmetrie raus, sondern dass da ausreichend Luft ist - vielleicht etwas am aktuellen Thema vorbei ... ?


----------



## J.O.MPG (6. Mai 2020)

Hi zusammen! 
Finde das EVO ziemlich cool und verfolge den Thread schon länger. Hat jemand von euch schon mal in Erwägung gezogen das Teil als Mullet aufzubauen? Gibt ja durch die beiden Laufradgrößen doch recht viele Möglichkeiten. wäre interessant ob jemand dazu Erfahrungen berichten kann.
Cheers


----------



## danielg40 (6. Mai 2020)

Hi,
Und das Bild ist im HIGH mod gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boris1967 (6. Mai 2020)

Fahre auch den DVO Topaz in210x55,  schaut bei mir aber eher aus wie bei davidhellmann in # 301
Gruß Boris


----------



## Barcode (6. Mai 2020)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Mein Jade X ist auch noch auf der Reise.. ?



Hast du bei dem Jade X den Shimstack anpassen lassen oder passt der generell schon mit dem EVO? Beim Ibis Ripley ist zb ein "light compression Tune" verbaut.


----------



## ToppaHarley (6. Mai 2020)

Barcode schrieb:


> Hast du bei dem Jade X den Shimstack anpassen lassen oder passt der generell schon mit dem EVO? Beim Ibis Ripley ist zb ein "light compression Tune" verbaut.


Ich hoffe doch, dass er passt  Wie gesagt, ich warte leider schon seit 5 Wochen auf ihn.. gibt wohl Probleme bei der Auslieferung an die Importeure... und die Lager sind leer.
Thema Compression Tune mache ich mir erst einmal gar nicht solche Gedanken, da der Jade X ja einen via Luftdruck anpassbaren Bladder hat. Denke, dass das einiges erstmal kompensieren kann  Ansonsten wird er beim nächsten Service halt umgeshimt.
Ich werde desweiteren eine Sprindex 550-610 lbs variable Feder verwenden um aufm Trail in Baller- oder Tourensetup switchen zu können und mir für Coil Verhältnisse maximale Anpassungsmöglichkeiten an mein Gewicht und Trail zu schaffen.

*"Q: HOW WILL THE PRESSURE AFFECT THE PERFORMANCE?*
The pressure within the bladder will have a drastic affect on performance. As we talked about before, the higher the pressure the less chance you have of cavitation. The pressure range of the bladder is 170-200PSI. The bladder pressure also has an effect on the entire stroke of the shock. The higher the bladder pressure the firmer the shock will be. The lower the pressure, the softer. Lighter riders can run a lower bladder pressure and heavier riders should ride a higher pressure." (http://tech.dvosuspension.com/tuning/jade/)


----------



## clemsi (6. Mai 2020)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Und das Bild ist im HIGH mod gemacht?



Jesses, gut dass du gefragt hast... ich muss gestern beim Einbau geträumt oder Hunger gehabt haben ... 
Das Bild zeigt den Dämpfer im LOW setting; im HIGH setting ist links ca. 1mm, recht passt noch ein Blatt Papier dazwischen ... bin ich die ganze Zeit im LOW Setting gefahren? ? Jesses .... erzählt das ja nicht weiter.
Das scheint im HIGH Setting nicht fahrbar zu sein ...?

Edit:
das Teil kam gestern vom Service zurück, dort wurde unter anderem auf Garantie der inner Schaft usw getauscht. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass Teil davor im HIGH setting verbaut zu haben, mit ausreichend Platz ... aber ich bin gerade so verwirrt, ich könnte nicht schwören ...?


----------



## ToppaHarley (6. Mai 2020)

Barcode schrieb:


> Hast du bei dem Jade X den Shimstack anpassen lassen oder passt der generell schon mit dem EVO? Beim Ibis Ripley ist zb ein "light compression Tune" verbaut.


Nochmal aufgegriffen: Ich denke der Light Compression Tune in dem Jade X im Ibis ist auf eine lt. Ibis: "Progressive suspension leverage ratio for compatibility with select coil shocks" zurückzuführen.
Da das EVO nicht das progressivste aber auch nicht das linearste Bike ist, sollte da doch der Mittel-/Standardweg am Shimstack des Jade X passen.


----------



## boris1967 (6. Mai 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Jesses, gut dass du gefragt hast... ich muss gestern beim Einbau geträumt oder Hunger gehabt haben ...
> Das Bild zeigt den Dämpfer im LOW setting; im HIGH setting ist links ca. 1mm, recht passt noch ein Blatt Papier dazwischen ... bin ich die ganze Zeit im LOW Setting gefahren? ? Jesses .... erzählt das ja nicht weiter.
> Das scheint im HIGH Setting nicht fahrbar zu sein ...?
> 
> ...


1mm und Blatt Papier trifft die Sache.
Bin aber so gefahren, ohne gravierende Schäden. Ist mir aber auch zu strange 
Angedachte Buchsen mit Mini-Offset werden aber demnächst hier gefertigt ✌.
MfG


----------



## clemsi (6. Mai 2020)

boris1967 schrieb:


> ...
> Angedachte Buchsen mit Mini-Offset werden aber demnächst hier gefertigt ✌.
> MfG


Für die obere Aufnahme? Ich hätte da evtl. auch Interesse ... mir ist der Platz deutlich zu wenig- das lässt kaum/keinen Flex zu.


----------



## Barcode (6. Mai 2020)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, dass er passt  Wie gesagt, ich warte leider schon seit 5 Wochen auf ihn.. gibt wohl Probleme bei der Auslieferung an die Importeure... und die Lager sind leer.
> Thema Compression Tune mache ich mir erst einmal gar nicht solche Gedanken, da der Jade X ja einen via Luftdruck anpassbaren Bladder hat. Denke, dass das einiges erstmal kompensieren kann  Ansonsten wird er beim nächsten Service halt umgeshimt.
> Ich werde desweiteren eine Sprindex 550-610 lbs variable Feder verwenden um aufm Trail in Baller- oder Tourensetup switchen zu können und mir für Coil Verhältnisse maximale Anpassungsmöglichkeiten an mein Gewicht und Trail zu schaffen.
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich mal gespannt. Ich fahre aktuell einen Marzocchi Bomber CR mit 500er Feder bei 70 kg Fahrfertig. Komme für meine Verhältnisse recht oft am Ende des Federwegs an. Momentan bin ich fast nur auf Flowtrails unterwegs, wo aber leider die Landungen nahezu nicht existent sind. Also viele Flatdrops.

In rumpeligen Gelände konnte ich den Dämpfer noch nicht testen.
Ich vermisse aber ein wenig einen Climbswitch für die bergauf Passagen.


----------



## ToppaHarley (6. Mai 2020)

Barcode schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt. Ich fahre aktuell einen Marzocchi Bomber CR mit 500er Feder bei 70 kg Fahrfertig. Komme für meine Verhältnisse recht oft am Ende des Federwegs an. Momentan bin ich fast nur auf Flowtrails unterwegs, wo aber leider die Landungen nahezu nicht existent sind. Also viele Flatdrops.
> 
> In rumpeligen Gelände konnte ich den Dämpfer noch nicht testen.
> Ich vermisse aber ein wenig einen Climbswitch für die bergauf Passagen.


Auf Grund des fehlenden Climb Switches hatte ich mich gegen den Bomber entschieden. Ansonsten sicher auch ein mega geiler Dämpfer. Hatte erst an einen Super Deluxe Coil gedacht, aber da ist mir Open & Close zu wenig, da ich bei meinen bisherigen Luftdämpfern auch gerne mal in einer Mittelposition/Trailmode gefahren bin. Öhlins wäre auch noch in der Auswahl gewesen, aber preislich ist der natürlich nochmal eine andere Liga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danielg40 (6. Mai 2020)

Hab den Frame jetzt heute abgeholt.
Bin davon überzeugt das des so orignal ist, und ist theoretisch ja auch ok so da wirklich noch ein HAUCH von Abstand ist...

Aber wenn ich auch an den flex bei aggressivem geballer denke, wäre mir eine OFFSET Buchse doch auch ganz recht,-)

Also Funk doch dann hier Bitte an wenn was gemacht hast und was bekommst €€€;-);-)


Dank dir


----------



## boris1967 (6. Mai 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Für die obere Aufnahme? Ich hätte da evtl. auch Interesse ... mir ist der Platz deutlich zu wenig- das lässt kaum/keinen Flex zu.


Sehe ich genau so. Logisch für die obere Aufnahme. FLIP CHIP könnten wir auch, aber ist doch entschieden Aufwendiger,
CNC Programm schreiben und so.
Wird trotzdem ein paar Tage dauern,
wie bereits zuvor geschrieben. Wird allerdings auch nur die eigentliche Buchse gefertigt, nicht die seitlichen Distanzen. 
Melde mich nächste Woche mal zum Stand der Dinge.
MfG


----------



## boris1967 (6. Mai 2020)

An wieviel Offset denken die Herren denn?
Mir schweben so 5-7 Zehntel vor.


----------



## danielg40 (6. Mai 2020)

Ich denke schon so an 2mm offset, oder?


----------



## boris1967 (6. Mai 2020)

Halte ich persönlich für übertrieben, bist ja dann fast schon im Low Setting. Denke , der Dämpfer wird nicht wesentlich mehr als komplett ausfedern und seitlichen Flex erwarte ich beim Betrachten der Konstruktion auch nicht allzu viel,
sollte allerdings auch kein Allzu großer Mehraufwand sein für dich mit 2MM Offset zu fertigen. Spreche morgen aber noch mal mit dem Kollegen. Cnc Fräse ist nämlich nicht mein Aufgaben Gebiet.


----------



## Barcode (7. Mai 2020)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Auf Grund des fehlenden Climb Switches hatte ich mich gegen den Bomber entschieden. Ansonsten sicher auch ein mega geiler Dämpfer. Hatte erst an einen Super Deluxe Coil gedacht, aber da ist mir Open & Close zu wenig, da ich bei meinen bisherigen Luftdämpfern auch gerne mal in einer Mittelposition/Trailmode gefahren bin. Öhlins wäre auch noch in der Auswahl gewesen, aber preislich ist der natürlich nochmal eine andere Liga



Habe zu dem Thema auch mal DVO direkt befragt.
Antwort: We recommend waiting a couple months until we have an update done to the coil shocks to with stand the side load issues that Spesh bikes cause. 

Habe jetzt mal den DPX2 zum Vergleich ins Bike gepackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (7. Mai 2020)

Barcode schrieb:


> Habe zu dem Thema auch mal DVO direkt befragt.
> Antwort: We recommend waiting a couple months until we have an update done to the coil shocks to with stand the side load issues that Spesh bikes cause.
> 
> Habe jetzt mal den DPX2 zum Vergleich ins Bike gepackt.


Uff, das macht mir direkt etwas Sorge... Hab auch nochmal ne Mail an DVO rausgeknallt...


----------



## clemsi (7. Mai 2020)

Dieser site load könnte auch den Abrieb an dem inneren Schaft meines Topaz erklären, allerdings hat Ronnie kein Wort dazu verloren. ?‍♂️


----------



## ToppaHarley (7. Mai 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Dieser site load könnte auch den Abrieb an dem inneren Schaft meines Topaz erklären, allerdings hat Ronnie kein Wort dazu verloren. ?‍♂️


Danke Leute für die Hinweise, DVO hatte ich angeschrieben... Wenn die auch sagen warte lieber wird storniert...


----------



## boris1967 (7. Mai 2020)

Gerade mit meinen Kollegen gesprochen, 
unterschiedliche Off-Set Maße sind kein großer Mehraufwand ?


----------



## danielg40 (7. Mai 2020)

Ja ich denke eine zu machen für alle sollte ausreichen oder?
Theoretisch reicht ja auch 1mm...
Den bissel Luft ist ja noch


----------



## deralteser (7. Mai 2020)

@clemsi Wer ist Ronnie?

Anbei zwei Bilder zur Abstandfrage.
S3 29" mit Ö TTX 210x50 in high setting.


----------



## boris1967 (7. Mai 2020)

Bei mir  mit Topaz noch enger, wenn Fahrrad  längere Zeit im Montageständer hängt sogar rechts auf Kontakt. Gestern Abend ausprobiert . Wenn Fahrrad ein paarmal durchgefedert minimal Luft , auch angehoben. 2Stunden Montageständer wieder Kontakt. Versuch 2x mit gleichem Ergebnis wiederholt . Päppchen geht durch , zigarettenblättchen eingeführt , 2Stunden später versucht zu entfernen, zerrissen. Hexerei ,Esotherik oder ein Endanschlag aus Gummi ? Egal wie auch immer, der Zustand des Anschlagens wird wahrscheinlich im Fahrbetrieb erst so bei ner airtime von ca 23 Minuten erreicht. 
Bei mir gibt es keine Indizien für härtere Anschläge im Fahrbetrieb. Bin aber auch nicht agressiv geballert, nur n paar Rinstellungsfahrten. Weiß ja nicht wie hoch bei euch die Latte bezüglich agressiv Ballern
hängt.Aber sicher ist sicher und Projekt Offset Buchsen ist angeliefert und ich werde alleine aus persönlichen Bedürfnissen ,oder sowas Ähnlichem ca. 15- 20 Buchsen in unterschiedlichen Offsets anfertigen.
Hat @clemsi noch Bedarf? Wenn ja, möge er mir seine Vorstellungen mitteilen?
Mfg


----------



## boris1967 (7. Mai 2020)

@clemsi Wer ist Ronnie?


----------



## boris1967 (7. Mai 2020)

3mm Offset Buchsen und 216 Dämpfer im Low setting müssten ja auch gehen. Das ganze mit ner 170 Forke, dat gibt endlich mal nen anständiger Lenkwinkel. Auf mtbr schon gemacht worden. Interessieren täts mich ja schon. Und jetzt komm mir keiner mit : ne 170er hat ja auch mehr Sag . Meine neue Onyx kann auch 180.?


----------



## clemsi (8. Mai 2020)

Moin zusammen!
Ronnie ist der „lead technican“ von DVO, der einem idR antwortet, wenn man denen eine email mit einer techn. Frage schickt.
@boris1967 
Ich habe keine Sonderwünsche- ich schließe mich dir/euch gefolgsam an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (8. Mai 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Ronnie ist der „lead technican“ von DVO, der einem idR antwortet, wenn man denen eine email mit einer techn. Frage schickt.
> @boris1967
> Ich habe keine Sonderwünsche- ich schließe mich dir/euch gefolgsam an.


Ich habe bisher leider keine Antwort von DVO erhalten. Ich verstehe das ehrlich gesagt bisher auch nicht so ganz... Fox DPS die auch im XC Bereich verwendet werden haben keine Probleme, im MTBR hört man seeehr vereinzelt von Problemen/Brüchen an der dünnen(!) Kolbenstange der CC DB Inline Dämpfer und DVO hat bei den Jade extra fette Stangen montiert und hat angeblich Probleme??


----------



## 2o83 (8. Mai 2020)

DVO Kolbenstange ist aus Alu, die kleinen sind aus Stahl in Fox und CC Dämpfern. Die können besser mit den Biegekräften um.


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. Mai 2020)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> DVO Kolbenstange ist aus Alu, die kleinen sind aus Stahl in Fox und CC Dämpfern. Die können besser mit den Biegekräften um.


Aha, weil CC Dämpfer Kolbenstangen dünner und aus Stahl sind warnt CC selbst bei den Inline Coil dann auch davor den für das Stumpjumper zu verwenden und es gibt diverse Berichte über Brüche. Tolle Erklärung, sehr fundiert.


----------



## clemsi (8. Mai 2020)

Mal unabhängig von der Kolben/Schaft-Problematik: ich kenne niemanden, der mit seinem CC keine Probleme hatte. Es mag sicherlich viele zufriedene Kunden geben, aber offenbar sind die CC Dämpfer im allgemeinen tendenziell (!) anfälliger.

Mir hat Ronnie früher fast umgehend geantwortet, aber nach meinen letzten emails vor ein paar Wochen kam auch keine Antwort mehr - ich habe mich dann direkt an Cosmic Sports gewendet.


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. Mai 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig von der Kolben/Schaft-Problematik: ich kenne niemanden, der mit seinem CC keine Probleme hatte. Es mag sicherlich viele zufriedene Kunden geben, aber offenbar sind die CC Dämpfer im allgemeinen tendenziell (!) anfälliger.
> 
> Mir hat Ronnie früher fast umgehend geantwortet, aber nach meinen letzten emails vor ein paar Wochen kam auch keine Antwort mehr - ich habe mich dann direkt an Cosmic Sports gewendet.


Zunächst mal @lovetheride83 sorry für meine harsche Reaktion, bin aktuell etwas gereizt  

@clemsi danke für den Hinweis mit Cosmic Sports. Die habe ich direkt mal angerufen und wurde direkt umfangreich technisch beraten. Durch die gedrehte untere Dämpferaufnahme bzw das Wegfallen eines Drehgelenks in der Rahmenkinematik/Dämpferanlenkung erhöht sich die Belastung auf die Kolbenstange bei allen aktuellen Specialized Rädern. Es muss hier explizit auf eine Freigabe des Herstellers geachtet werden, da sonst das Risiko eines Nachgebens der Kolbenstange bei Spitzenbelastungen/Bottom Out sehr hoch ist. Die Hersteller konstruieren die Dämpfer dann im Innenleben wirklich anders. Sprich z. B. ein Öhlins TTX22M Universal wird ein anderes Innenleben haben als der TTX22M, der explizit in der SBC74 Edition für die aktuellen Stumpjumper Modelle angeboten wird.


----------



## freetourer (8. Mai 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig von der Kolben/Schaft-Problematik: ich kenne niemanden, der mit seinem CC keine Probleme hatte. Es mag sicherlich viele zufriedene Kunden geben, aber offenbar sind die CC Dämpfer im allgemeinen tendenziell (!) anfälliger.
> 
> ...




Das war einmal.

Nach der Überarbeitung der CaneCreek Dämpfer sind die eigentlich sehr zuverlässig geworden (oder zumindest nicht schlechter als der Rest am Markt).

Wobei ich auch mit dem ersten Modell des Inline nur bei einem Dämpfer einen Ausfall hatte (von insgesamt ca. 5 Stück). Da hatte ich mit Rock Shox oder Fox anteilig genauso viele Defekte.


----------



## clemsi (8. Mai 2020)

Den inline coil hatte ich auch auf der Liste, dann habe ich allerdings dem Topaz eine Chance gegeben. Ich finde aber die Bauart vom Inline& Konsorten weiterhin sehr interessant, weil ich dadurch mehr Wasser am Rad transportieren könnte- ja, manchmal sind es die "kleinen" Dinge ... ?

@ToppaHarley
Danke dir für diese Info! 
Hattest du nur wegen dem Jade nachgefragt, oder auch wegen Topaz? Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob der neue Schaft bei mir bereits anders/modifiziert ist. Ich werde die auch noch mal anschreiben, weil ich sonst den Dämpfer wahrscheinlich verkaufe und mir etwas auf das Rad ausgelegtes zulegen werde.

Die spannende Frage: wo finde ich etwaige Freigaben des Herstellers? Auf der Spesh Seite?


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. Mai 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Den inline coil hatte ich auch auf der Liste, dann habe ich allerdings dem Topaz eine Chance gegeben. Ich finde aber die Bauart vom Inline& Konsorten weiterhin sehr interessant, weil ich dadurch mehr Wasser am Rad transportieren könnte- ja, manchmal sind es die "kleinen" Dinge ... ?
> 
> @ToppaHarley
> Danke dir für diese Info!
> ...


Sorry, hatte jetzt nur für den Jade X gefragt. 

Glaube auf der Speci Seite kann man nix finden. Evtl. Händler oder Speci Deutschland mal anrufen. Aber ich glaube da wirst du eher auch nur Fox oder Öhlins hören. Der nette Herr von Cosmic sagte auch, dass gerade Speci da sehr speziell bzw. wenig Freigaben erteilt. Ist wohl eine Kooperation bis in Herstellungsprozesse bei den Dämpfer Herstellern. 

Kannst ja auch einfach mal anrufen dort, geht bestimmt schneller als Mail ?


----------



## danielg40 (10. Mai 2020)

Moinsen,
Habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem neuen Frame....
Und zwar hat der Vorbesitzer wohl bei dem unteren rechten Main-Bolt nicht drauf geachtet bzw. Nicht aufs Bildchen der Schraube geschaut um zu sehen das es ein Linksgewinde ist.
Auf jedenfall war der Schraubenkopf so zerstört, das nur noch bissel Gewalt geholfen hat.
Endergebnis ist das ich eine neue Schraube brauche.(siehe Bild)
Rechte untere mit Linksgewinde.
Meine Goggle-Recherche ergab nur komplette Bolt-kits...
Die Schraube wird es doch wohl einzeln geben, oder?
Ich habe leider auch kein Speci Händler vor der Haustüre wo ich mal schnell hin könnte;-(

----Hat zufällig jemand eine?????

Passen da alle vom Stumpjumper FSR?(Bzw. Die Aufnahmen an allen gleich?)

Und kann man die Drehmomente von meinem zweiten Bild her nehmen fürs EVO?
FINDE nichts anderes.


Danke euch vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (10. Mai 2020)

@danielg40 

Drehmomente siehe user manual im Anhang 

Bzgl. der einzelnen Schraube würd ich mal beim Spezihändler anfragen. Im Netz finde ich da nix.


----------



## danielg40 (10. Mai 2020)

Mega, danke vorab...


----------



## danielg40 (11. Mai 2020)

Also gibt wohl nur das komplette Kit;-(

Hat keiner einen defekten Rahmen daheim?
Es passen alle Schrauben von allen Stumpis ab 2019/20 und vom LEVO SL ;-)


----------



## DerohneName (12. Mai 2020)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Zunächst mal @lovetheride83 sorry für meine harsche Reaktion, bin aktuell etwas gereizt
> 
> @clemsi danke für den Hinweis mit Cosmic Sports. Die habe ich direkt mal angerufen und wurde direkt umfangreich technisch beraten. Durch die gedrehte untere Dämpferaufnahme bzw das Wegfallen eines Drehgelenks in der Rahmenkinematik/Dämpferanlenkung erhöht sich die Belastung auf die Kolbenstange bei allen aktuellen Specialized Rädern. Es muss hier explizit auf eine Freigabe des Herstellers geachtet werden, da sonst das Risiko eines Nachgebens der Kolbenstange bei Spitzenbelastungen/Bottom Out sehr hoch ist. Die Hersteller konstruieren die Dämpfer dann im Innenleben wirklich anders. Sprich z. B. ein Öhlins TTX22M Universal wird ein anderes Innenleben haben als der TTX22M, der explizit in der SBC74 Edition für die aktuellen Stumpjumper Modelle angeboten wird.


Weißt du inwiefern anderes Innenleben? 
Ich hoffe dass mein EXT nicht bricht :-D 

Einige schreiben mit mehr Abrieb /Verschleiß, manche mit undichten Luftdämpfern. 

Immer ärgerlich, wenn ein cooles Bike solche Probleme hat.


----------



## ToppaHarley (12. Mai 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Weißt du inwiefern anderes Innenleben?
> Ich hoffe dass mein EXT nicht bricht :-D
> 
> Einige schreiben mit mehr Abrieb /Verschleiß, manche mit undichten Luftdämpfern.
> ...


Nope sorry


----------



## powjoke (12. Mai 2020)

Kurze Frage, welches Buchsenmaß hat der Dämpfer im Stumpy Evo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boris1967 (12. Mai 2020)

Zwischenbilanz Offset Buchsen: muss Material bestellen?‍♂️. Frage jetzt "Baumarktmessing MS 58 oder Lagerbronze
CuSn7 oder so , einer Vorschläge, oder soll ich mit meinen beiden Meistern beraten?
MfG Boris


----------



## boris1967 (12. Mai 2020)

Nachtrag: Alternative Vorschläge nur mit Angabe der Bezugsquelle


----------



## clemsi (12. Mai 2020)

Ich kenne mich bei solchen Werkstoffen nicht aus - besitze nur Alu und Gold ?
Aber ich habe mal eine andere Frage: besteht bei einer Offset-Buchse nicht die Gefahr, dass sich das Teil dreht und im schlechtesten Fall genau das Gegenteil bewirkt? Weil dann... wäre ja ohne Zweifel kontakt da.


----------



## boris1967 (12. Mai 2020)

Äh!
Entschuldigung Offset Buchse wird mit Offset Richtung Dämpferverlängerung installiert, welche Veranlassung sollte selbige haben sich Richtung "Kurz" zu drehen , zumal sie mit10, schlag mich tot Nm angezogen wird, was eine nicht unerhebliche Flächenpressung ergibt. Wenn dein Dämpfer nicht um die Buchse rotiert ,sondern die Buchse im Rahmen, läuft irgendwas grundlegend verkehrt.?.
MfG


----------



## Snabber (12. Mai 2020)

Servus miteinander,
stellt zufällig jemand im Raum Chemnitz/ Zwickau/ Dresden/ Leipzig sein Evo 29 zum kurzen Proberollen zur Verfügung? Scheint doch etwas schwieriger zu sein, eine Probefahrt über einen Händler zu erhalten.

BG


----------



## danielg40 (12. Mai 2020)

Hat niemand ein kaputten Rahmen liegen???;-);-)
Tut mir echt schwer wegen einer Schraube das ganze Bolt Kit zu kaufen;-(


----------



## ToppaHarley (12. Mai 2020)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Hat niemand ein kaputten Rahmen liegen???;-);-)
> Tut mir echt schwer wegen einer Schraube das ganze Bolt Kit zu kaufen;-(


Also ich finds nicht verkehrt, dass hier keine 10 Leute schreien, dass ihr Rahmen kaputt ist... 
Tausch mit dem Kit doch alle Bolts aus, gleichzeitig machste alle Lager neu, dann is die Kiste wieder frisch nach der Aktion. ?? Gleichzeitig bewundere ich dich. Ich könnte das jedenfalls nicht so lange hinhalten wie du und wollts schnellstmöglich aufgebaut sehen ? Projekt kostet immer... "How to stay financially stable in life: 1. Don't get into mountainbiking" ?


----------



## danielg40 (12. Mai 2020)

Lager sind alle Top, alle geprüft und nachgeschmiert.
Ja mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig wie das Kit zu kaufen;-)

P.s. muss eh noch auf paar andere Teile warten, daher hab ich noch bissel Zeit;-)


----------



## ToppaHarley (12. Mai 2020)

Hier mal mein aktueller Status. Coil kommt noch und an der VR Code muss ich die Kolben mal mobilisieren. Sonst soweit alles gut. Träume gehen noch Richtung Code RSC wegen dem Swing Link.


----------



## wauwau2000 (13. Mai 2020)

Also ich bin aus Dresden und kann dir das s2 zum proberollen anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hackl (13. Mai 2020)

Kurze frage. Hat das 27,5er den selben hinterbau wies 29er bzw hat da schonmal wer ein 29er rein? (Abgesehn vom federweg (150/140)
Nur grad bemerkt das mein 27,5 evo superviel luft hat.

Is übrigens ein cooles rad ?


----------



## deralteser (13. Mai 2020)

hackl schrieb:


> Kurze frage. Hat das 27,5er den selben hinterbau wies 29er bzw hat da schonmal wer ein 29er rein? (Abgesehn vom federweg (150/140)
> Nur grad bemerkt das mein 27,5 evo superviel luft hat.
> 
> Is übrigens ein cooles rad ?



Passt nicht. Haben wir mal beim freundlichen Spezihändler ausprobiert.


----------



## IIIIQIIII (13. Mai 2020)

hackl schrieb:


> Kurze frage. Hat das 27,5er den selben hinterbau wies 29er bzw hat da schonmal wer ein 29er rein? (Abgesehn vom federweg (150/140)
> Nur grad bemerkt das mein 27,5 evo superviel luft hat.
> 
> Is übrigens ein cooles rad ?


Ja geht, im  mtbr Forum hat das schon einer gemacht.  Ist zwar der Carbon frame aber sonst  sollte es gehen. Kann es heute Abend auch Mal testen


----------



## deralteser (13. Mai 2020)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Oder passte das Hinterrad rein und es haperte an der Gabel (was ja klar ist)? Bin mir grad nicht mehr sicher! Ist schon so viele Monde her


----------



## IIIIQIIII (13. Mai 2020)

deralteser schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Oder passte das Hinterrad rein und es haperte an der Gabel (was ja klar ist)? Bin mir grad nicht mehr sicher! Ist schon so viele Monde her


Jupp ne 29 Gabel brauch  man auch noch


----------



## clemsi (14. Mai 2020)

Ich finde auf der Speci Seite gar keine Evo 27.5 mehr - laufen die aus? Ich würde jetzt wegen +10mm reach nicht vom 29er auf eine 27.5 wechseln, aber es erhöht natürlich das Angebot, wenn man was neues möchte (besipielsweise carbon) und man beide Rahmen fahren kann.


----------



## ToppaHarley (14. Mai 2020)

Ich kann das mittlerweile gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen warum jmd nen 27.5er MTB fahren will außer es geht um Trickserei oder so


----------



## clemsi (14. Mai 2020)

Ich kenne viele, die noch (ein relativ neues)  650b fahren, aber die sind idR auch noch nie ein 29er gefahren ... für mich überwiegen die Vorteile des 29er auch eindeutig, aber jeder, wie er mag ?‍♂️


----------



## Stefan0103 (14. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte mein 650B S2 auch mal aus Spaß als reines 29er aufgebaut und auch mal kurz als Mullet 2.8" DHR2. Passt alles rein. Bei mir ist ein 210x55 Dämpfer mit dem Cascade Link drin, trotzdem keine Probleme gehabt mit dem 29er hinten. Beim Mullet hatte ich es allerdings auf High gestellt und vorne Offset Buchsen rein, der Lenkwinkel war dann noch erträglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hackl (14. Mai 2020)

Werds einfach selbst nochmal testen bei gelegenheit. Is ja nochn 29er stumpi im haus. Grad nochwas bemerkt.... der cane creek il der verbaut is kann ums arschlecken nicht in hight gefahrn werden. Der link also die 2 schwarzen wippen geraten aneinander und der dämpfer kann um 2-3 zehntel mm nicht montiert werden.
Muss ich mal ausbauen und nachmessen..... finds aber komisch das da so knapp kalkuliert wird auch wenns wsl vlt am dämpfer liegt. 
Die tage kommt nochn gebrauchter luft dämpfer bin gespannt obs mit dem geht... wenn nicht liegts wirklich an der umlenkung

Welche offsetbuchsen für vorne hast den da gemeint? Gabel offset? Hast da nen link?


----------



## Stefan0103 (14. Mai 2020)

Offset Buchsen https://burgtec.co.uk/product-category/products/shock-hardware/
Lyrik 150mm mit 42er Offset (zum testen)

Offset Buchsen habe ich nur im Mullet Modus genutzt


----------



## clemsi (14. Mai 2020)

@Stefan0103 
btw, wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit dem Cascade link? Lohnt sich das? Ich kann es nicht erkennen- fährst du luft oder coil?


----------



## Stefan0103 (14. Mai 2020)

Ich fahre den RS Coil. Ich habe Ihn vor dem Cascade Link anpassen lassen damit er einigermaßen gepasst hat. Seitdem in den Link fahre, habe ich die Federhärte von 530 auf 490 (Sprindex) geändert (ja ich weiß entgegen der Empfehlung von Cascade), LSC ganz auf. Durchschläge hatte ich keine mehr eigentlich bzw. nicht mehr so regelmäßig wie vorher. 
Wahrscheinlich müsste ich bei dem Dämpfer nochmal die Druckstufe leichter shimmen lassen und dann mit mehr Federhärte fahren, sowie es Cascade empfiehlt. Aber komme ich aktuell nicht dazu. Eventuell teste ich es nochmal mit dem Orignal DHX2 der beim Frameset dabei war.


----------



## hackl (14. Mai 2020)

Wie funktioniert den so ne offsetbuchse? Is das ne normale dämpferbuchse? Braucht mann beim stumpi nicht 20mm? Finde die nämlich nicht im sortiment


----------



## Stefan0103 (15. Mai 2020)

Habe gerade nochmal meine E-Mails durchsucht. Fürs Stumpjumper habe ich hier bestellt gehabt.

https://www.offsetbushings.com/ 

Die machen dir die Maße die du möchtest. Brauchst dann eine für vorne. Wie es technisch funktioniert ist auf dieser Webseite auch ordentlich beschrieben. 









						How Offset Bushings work
					

Offset Bushings are a type of shock bushing (or shock hardware) which adjusts the geometry of your bike to improve the handling characteristics. As used by top riders worldwide in DH / Enduro / XC racing along with Freeride events. All our bushings are custom made for each customer in under 48hrs.




					www.offsetbushings.com
				




Wie gesagt ich habe damit den Lenkwinkel beim Mullet Aufbau wieder steiler gemacht. Da die Buchse einen 6mm Durchmesser hat, gibt es auch ein ordentliches Offset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hackl (15. Mai 2020)

Cool. Werd ich wohl testen. Grad weils 27,5er e so niedrig is.

Wie die buchse funktioniert kann ich mir vorstelln.... wusst nur ned ob dann noch ne normale srambuchse reinkommt bzw wies ausschaut.... schickn die die gleitbuchse oda wie das heist auch mit?

Wirkt auch wie wenns flott geht ?
48h


----------



## Stefan0103 (15. Mai 2020)

Die schicken dir das passende Gleitlager mit, ja.


----------



## Osti (15. Mai 2020)

@Stefan0103 irgendwelche Probleme gehabt, dass die Buchse sich verdreht?


----------



## bcn (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute! Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich!? Wollte die Sram code gegen eine Shimano slx 4 Kolben Bremse tauschen und dachte, dass es nicht besonders schwierig sein würde die Leitung durch den Rahmen zu fädeln.... Leider ging der mitgezogene Schaltzug gleich flöten... Und nun hackts ein wenig. Kann die Leitung nicht mehr raus ziehen. Muss der hinterbau zerlegt werden, damit es ein wenig leichter geht? Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen? Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße Bernhard


----------



## Stefan0103 (15. Mai 2020)

Osti schrieb:


> @Stefan0103 irgendwelche Probleme gehabt, dass die Buchse sich verdreht?


Hatte ich bisher keine Probleme mit gehabt bei anderen Bikes, allerdings war sie da auch so eingebaut das der  HTA flacher wurde. Beim Mullet hatte ich sie genau eine Ausfahrt drin gehabt und dort war sie danach nicht verdreht.


----------



## hackl (15. Mai 2020)

Hab mir mal ne buchse zum testen bestellt. Danke fürn tipp.
Dämpfer ging doch rein in high position bei leicht gelockerter feder. Jetz is halt sehr grenzwertig was berührung angeht und ich werds wsl wieder zurückgebn. Kann da mal wer ein foto machn von den 2 schwarzen umlenkteilen wieviel abstand die zueinander haben in high?


----------



## bcn (15. Mai 2020)

Bremse hat sich bei mir erledigt, alles geklappt!


----------



## boris1967 (15. Mai 2020)

Kollegen, ich hab mal ne Frage:
Also ich finde nur Offset Buchsen mit 6MM Bohrung in 3MM Offset, Entschuldigung, da kann ich auch gleich im Low setting fahren,
Oder wisst ihr mehr als ich ? 
Egal, Material ist bestellt und ich werde n paar Buchsen mit 0.5 , 1 , und 3MM(die sind für mich) Offset fertigen
 MfG Boris


----------



## boris1967 (15. Mai 2020)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Ich fahre den RS Coil. Ich habe Ihn vor dem Cascade Link anpassen lassen damit er einigermaßen gepasst hat. Seitdem in den Link fahre, habe ich die Federhärte von 530 auf 490 (Sprindex) geändert (ja ich weiß entgegen der Empfehlung von Cascade), LSC ganz auf. Durchschläge hatte ich keine mehr eigentlich bzw. nicht mehr so regelmäßig wie vorher.
> Wahrscheinlich müsste ich bei dem Dämpfer nochmal die Druckstufe leichter shimmen lassen und dann mit mehr Federhärte fahren, sowie es Cascade empfiehlt. Aber komme ich aktuell nicht dazu. Eventuell teste ich es nochmal mit dem Orignal DHX2 der beim Frameset dabei war.


Danke für deine Infos , klingt für mich sehr schlüssig und bestärkt mich in der Ansicht
dass ich den Link auch brauche, denn wenn die Progressionskurve passt muss man den 
Dämpfer nicht mit der LSC "einfangen" und da der der Verlauf der Kurve flacher ist kann man ruhig ne etwas härtere Feder fahren, dann wahrscheinlich auch guter mld-stroke  Support.?.
Ps
Wo haste den Link her? Bisschen Sorgen macht mir, dass hier Kollege schon seit 2Monate auf seinen Link wartet.
MfG Boris


----------



## boris1967 (15. Mai 2020)

Wollte natürlich sagen, dass der Verlauf der Kurve am ANFANG flacher ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boris1967 (15. Mai 2020)

hackl schrieb:


> Hab mir mal ne buchse zum testen bestellt. Danke fürn tipp.
> Dämpfer ging doch rein in high position bei leicht gelockerter feder. Jetz is halt sehr grenzwertig was berührung angeht und ich werds wsl wieder zurückgebn. Kann da mal wer ein foto machn von den 2 schwarzen umlenkteilen wieviel abstand die zueinander haben in high?


Würde ja meine zuvor geäußerte These unterstützen, dass der Endanschlag des Dämpfers in Ausfederungsrichtung ein wenig nachgibt ,wenn er durch Vorspannung(beim Lufttdämpfer obligatorisch) gestaucht wird.
Und dann sind die großzügigen 0,5 MM die der Konstrukteur bereitgestellt hat halt aufgebraucht.


----------



## Stefan0103 (15. Mai 2020)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Infos , klingt für mich sehr schlüssig und bestärkt mich in der Ansicht
> dass ich den Link auch brauche, denn wenn die Progressionskurve passt muss man den
> Dämpfer nicht mit der LSC "einfangen" und da der der Verlauf der Kurve flacher ist kann man ruhig ne etwas härtere Feder fahren, dann wahrscheinlich auch guter mld-stroke  Support.?.
> Ps
> ...



Das schon meine "dritter" Cascade Link. Den ersten habe ich damals noch mit Standard USPS bestellt und der dauerte bei meiner Zoll Abwicklung "ewig" (2 Monate). Seitdem bestelle ich, wenn es eilig ist per UPS. Ankommen tun die USPS aber schon irgendwann. Der Jimmy von Cascade ist auch wirklich super hilfsbereit und schnell, es hatte keinen Tag gedauert bis er die Daten vom LT Hinterbau vom EVO an Rob von Motion Instruments weitergegeben  hatte um das System mit dem LT Link zu nutzen. Leider bin ich verletzungsbedingt überhaupt noch zu gar nichts dieses Jahr gekommen


----------



## Barcode (16. Mai 2020)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Ich kann das mittlerweile gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen warum jmd nen 27.5er MTB fahren will außer es geht um Trickserei oder so



Zwerge wie ich mit gerade mal 1,63 m haben ab und zu Probleme mit dem Abstand zwischen Gesäß und Hinterrad 
Ich habe mich damit mittlerweile arrangieren können, habe das Thema aber trotzdem immer mal wieder auf 29" Enduros. Bei kurzhubigen 29er funktioniert das besser, da hocke ich anders drauf.
Meine Frau ist nochmal 5 cm kleiner wie ich, da macht ein 650b in meinen Augen mehr Sinn, weil.
Ein Freund von mir ist auch knapp 1,58 m groß und sieht völlig verloren auf meinem Ripley in "M" aus.

Ich würde 650b also noch nicht abschreiben


----------



## hackl (16. Mai 2020)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Würde ja meine zuvor geäußerte These unterstützen, dass der Endanschlag des Dämpfers in Ausfederungsrichtung ein wenig nachgibt ,wenn er durch Vorspannung(beim Lufttdämpfer obligatorisch) gestaucht wird.
> Und dann sind die großzügigen 0,5 MM die der Konstrukteur bereitgestellt hat halt aufgebraucht.



Bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher ob die richtige länge der feder verbaut wurde. Hab sie auf die schnelle nicht rausbekommen und könnt mir vorstellen das bei der gewaltsamen montage zwar nix kaputt wird aber da trotzdem minimal was nachgibt....


----------



## DerohneName (16. Mai 2020)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1042169
> Ich hatte mein 650B S2 auch mal aus Spaß als reines 29er aufgebaut und auch mal kurz als Mullet 2.8" DHR2. Passt alles rein. Bei mir ist ein 210x55 Dämpfer mit dem Cascade Link drin, trotzdem keine Probleme gehabt mit dem 29er hinten. Beim Mullet hatte ich es allerdings auf High gestellt und vorne Offset Buchsen rein, der Lenkwinkel war dann noch erträglich.


Ganz wichtige Frage: Wann hast du deinen Link bestellt?
Ich warte seit 15(!) März seit einem Shipping Update...langsam verliere ich die Hoffn


boris1967 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Infos , klingt für mich sehr schlüssig und bestärkt mich in der Ansicht
> dass ich den Link auch brauche, denn wenn die Progressionskurve passt muss man den
> Dämpfer nicht mit der LSC "einfangen" und da der der Verlauf der Kurve flacher ist kann man ruhig ne etwas härtere Feder fahren, dann wahrscheinlich auch guter mld-stroke  Support.?.
> Ps
> ...


Link nur über CC selbst. 

Ich denke, dass momentan fast keine Flugzeuge von den USA nach Europa fliegen (Schiffe wsl sowieso nicht?) und man deshalb noch warten muss bis Trump den zwischenstaatlichen Handel wieder rauffährt


----------



## Stefan0103 (17. Mai 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ganz wichtige Frage: Wann hast du deinen Link bestellt?
> Ich warte seit 15(!) März seit einem Shipping Update...langsam verliere ich die Hoffn
> 
> Link nur über CC selbst.
> ...



Ich hatte direkt zur Pre Order Phase bestellt. Lieferung allerdings wie gesagt per UPS. Mein Link lag auch schon seit einer Weile hier rum. Bin aber erst vor ca. 3 Wochen dazu gekommen ihn einzubauen. 

Pakete gehen aber noch ohne Problem raus. Ich habe erst vor kurzem Mounting Kits von MI für Coil und das Enduro bestellt. Die kamen nach 3 Wochen hier ca. an. Wurden mit USPS geschickt - allerdings keine Zollabfertigung nötig gewesen. 

Ich hatte das auch schon mal bei einer anderen Lieferung (USPS), das er hier ewig beim Zoll rumlag bis der Brief ankam zur Abfertigung ankam.


----------



## DerohneName (17. Mai 2020)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Ich hatte direkt zur Pre Order Phase bestellt. Lieferung allerdings wie gesagt per UPS. Mein Link lag auch schon seit einer Weile hier rum. Bin aber erst vor ca. 3 Wochen dazu gekommen ihn einzubauen.
> 
> Pakete gehen aber noch ohne Problem raus. Ich habe erst vor kurzem Mounting Kits von MI für Coil und das Enduro bestellt. Die kamen nach 3 Wochen hier ca. an. Wurden mit USPS geschickt - allerdings keine Zollabfertigung nötig gewesen.
> 
> Ich hatte das auch schon mal bei einer anderen Lieferung (USPS), das er hier ewig beim Zoll rumlag bis der Brief ankam zur Abfertigung ankam.


Vielen Dank, dann werde ich Mal nachhacken was da los ist. 

Hoffentlich kommt er vorm EXT noch ;-)


----------



## clemsi (17. Mai 2020)

@boris1967 gibt es eigentlich news zur Planung der Buchsen?


----------



## boris1967 (18. Mai 2020)

@ clemsi Material ist bestellt, sobald es da ist , wird produziert.
MfG Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (18. Mai 2020)

Barcode schrieb:


> Zwerge wie ich mit gerade mal 1,63 m haben ab und zu Probleme mit dem Abstand zwischen Gesäß und Hinterrad
> Ich habe mich damit mittlerweile arrangieren können, habe das Thema aber trotzdem immer mal wieder auf 29" Enduros. Bei kurzhubigen 29er funktioniert das besser, da hocke ich anders drauf.
> Meine Frau ist nochmal 5 cm kleiner wie ich, da macht ein 650b in meinen Augen mehr Sinn, weil.
> Ein Freund von mir ist auch knapp 1,58 m groß und sieht völlig verloren auf meinem Ripley in "M" aus.
> ...


Okay, das ergibt dann doch Sinn ?


----------



## hackl (18. Mai 2020)

Durft die letzten 2tage testen. 
Bergab isses wirklich ne wucht. War fast bissl verwundert.
Einziges manko war, das es wirklich arbeiten heisst wenn man aufs hinterrad will.
Wie gehts euch da mit der niedrigen langen front?

Und da meine tagestour aus 900hm straße bergauf bestand, weis ich jetz wieder was man nicht an leichten laufrädern und hd/mm reifm hat....
Der downhill dirty dan mit schlauch hät mich fast niedergestreckt.


----------



## ToppaHarley (18. Mai 2020)

hackl schrieb:


> Durft die letzten 2tage testen.
> Bergab isses wirklich ne wucht. War fast bissl verwundert.
> Einziges manko war, das es wirklich arbeiten heisst wenn man aufs hinterrad will.
> Wie gehts euch da mit der niedrigen langen front?
> ...


Einfach mehr reissen  Ich hatte Räder wo's m.M. definitiv schwieriger war, z.B. Commencal Meta AM V4 was ich vorher hatte


----------



## boris1967 (18. Mai 2020)

hackl schrieb:


> Der downhill dirty dan mit schlauch hät mich fast niedergestreckt.


Dirty Dan beschde Reifen für schnelle Asphaltetappen, glaube Lance Armstrong ist den seinerzeit auch gefahren. ?


----------



## hackl (18. Mai 2020)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Dirty Dan beschde Reifen für schnelle Asphaltetappen, glaube Lance Armstrong ist den seinerzeit auch gefahren. ?


Deshalb auch das doping ? 
Als vorderreifen vlt ne alternative oder fürn bikepark.... aber bergab treten auf asphalt weil man sonst steht geht garnicht


----------



## boris1967 (18. Mai 2020)

@hackl , für optimale Trainingsergebnisse auf Asphalt empfehle ich auch immer wieder gerne Wet-scream, gibt ne richtig stramme Wade und schult mit seinen blitzartig wegknickenden Stollen nebenbei noch Reaktionsvermögen und Bikebeherschung im Grenzbereich. Gut, Verschleiß ist a bissel höher, aber die paar Euros sollte einem ein derart effektives Training schon Wert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (21. Mai 2020)

Hey zusammen,
Ich hatte ja etwas Probleme mit meinem Topaz (Schaft usw wurde auf Garantie getauscht); momentan ist zwar alles wieder gut, aber ich traue dem Frieden nicht, zumal das Problem aus der Kombination Dämpfer/Rahmen entstanden ist und wahrscheinlich wieder passiert.

Lange Rede...  ich würde gerne nach einer Alternative Ausschau halten.
RS SD coil les ich hier weiter oben. Wer fährt sonst noch was anderes und hat bereits ein paar Monate gute Erfahrungen damit?
Ob coil oder air ist mir fast egal, aber eine climbswitch wäre ganz nett.
Welchen tune brauche ich? Mid-low?
Danke!


----------



## ToppaHarley (23. Mai 2020)

Jetzt schlägt hier ein Öhlins TTX22M in SBC1974 Version mit einer Sprindex 550-610lbs in meinem EVO. Wenigstens konstruiert für den Rahmen... Freue mich auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt


----------



## clemsi (23. Mai 2020)

@ToppaHarley 
Und ich freue mich auf das erste feedback ?
Wo hast du den bestellt? In 210x55?


----------



## ToppaHarley (23. Mai 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> @ToppaHarley
> Und ich freue mich auf das erste feedback ?
> Wo hast du den bestellt? In 210x55?


Bei MRC Trading.

Jup is 210x55: Wie gesagt die SBC1974 Version für den is all inclusive spezifisch für den aktuellen 29er Stumpjumper Rahmen. Passende obere Buchse is auch direkt verbaut.


----------



## hackl (23. Mai 2020)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Jetzt schlägt hier ein Öhlins TTX22M in SBC1974 Version mit einer Sprindex 550-610lbs in meinem EVO. Wenigstens konstruiert für den Rahmen... Freue mich auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt


Darf man fragen für wieviel kg fahrfertig?
Hab mir jetz wieder nen luftdämpfer verbaut bis die offsetbuchse da is


----------



## ToppaHarley (23. Mai 2020)

hackl schrieb:


> Darf man fragen für wieviel kg fahrfertig?
> Hab mir jetz wieder nen luftdämpfer verbaut bis die offsetbuchse da is


95kg


----------



## hackl (23. Mai 2020)

Dann bin ich ja nicht weit weg mit meiner 500er. Die 550er war bissl straff für 85kg


----------



## hackl (26. Mai 2020)

Hab heute die offsetbuchsen bekommen welche oben empfohlen wurden. Ging ja flott.
Würd die buchse so einpressen und in „low“fahren. Sollt dann irgendwie mittig sein. 

Aber jetz mal was anderes. Pflegt ihr irgendwie das gewinde der dämperaugnahme? Wie man liest wird hier doch viel rumgeschraubt an dem ding und meist kommt dann der tag x wo sich die schraube im rahmen durchdreht.


----------



## Stefan0103 (26. Mai 2020)

hackl schrieb:


> Hab heute die offsetbuchsen bekommen welche oben empfohlen wurden. Ging ja flott.
> Würd die buchse so einpressen und in „low“fahren. Sollt dann irgendwie mittig sein.
> 
> Aber jetz mal was anderes. Pflegt ihr irgendwie das gewinde der dämperaugnahme? Wie man liest wird hier doch viel rumgeschraubt an dem ding und meist kommt dann der tag x wo sich die schraube im rahmen durchdreht.


So wird der Lenkwinkel flacher, aber du baust die Buchse schon oben ein? oder baust du den Dämpfer "anders" rum ein?


----------



## hackl (26. Mai 2020)

Hoppla meinte in „high“ einbauen und ja der kommt so rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Statigo (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute. Ich habe gerade alle Seiten dieses Threads grob überflogen. Ganz schön viel Stoff.
Ich fahre seit 7 Jahren ein Stumpjumper comp. Möchte mir nun ein neues bike holen und liebäugle mit dem Evo Carbon. Da ich hauptsächlich Touren und Trails fahre, wollte ich nun wissen ob das Evo vielleicht too much ist. Ist es wirklich so behäbig und schwer in engen Kurven? Berg auf soll es anscheinend gut laufen, bergab sowieso. Bin das „normale“ stumpi in 29“ Probe gefahren. Das Evo leider nicht, da nur in S2 verfügbar. S3 müsste für mich bestellt werden. Laut Händler wäre das Evo eine richtige Ballerbude.
Ich fahre bergab gerne schnell und nehme auch die Sprünge mit. Geht mit dem „normalen“ aber auch.


----------



## hackl (26. Mai 2020)

Meine letzten räder warn das stumpi expert 2019, danach ein ransom und jetz das stumpi evo 27,5 in s2. 
Das stumpi expert hat jetz meine freundin. Ziemlich tolles tourenrad was bergab was hermacht und wendig ist. Das evo ist etwas behäbiger jedoch nicht sperrig. Vorteil beim evo sind halt die reserven für ein 140/150mm bike. Das ransom war bergab nicht wirklich flotter mit 29 und 170mm.

Wennst also nicht viel bikepark bist oda im groben(steilen) gelände nimms normale.
Du kannst es auch mit ner 160er gabel und coil tunen falls zu wenig bergab geht  war damals mit lyrik und rs coil recht glücklich


----------



## clemsi (27. Mai 2020)

@Statigo
Es kommt auch ein bißchen darauf an, was für ein Typ man ist: erwartet man von dem neuen Rad, dass es ohne Umstellung bzw. Anpassung der Gewohnheiten und Fahrtechnik alles gleich gut / besser macht, oder macht man sich die „Mühe“, lässt sich auf das Rad ein und ist bereit, die eigene Technik etwas anzupassen und aktiv daran zu arbeiten.
Letzteres wird vom Evo (und auch anderen vergleichbaren) auf alle Fälle belohnt; im anderen Fall bleibt man oft nur Passagier und kann zusehen, was das Evo so macht (im schlechtesten Fall auch ohne einen).

Für mich ist das Evo kein „Aufsteigen und wohlfühlen“ Rad, das sich nach einer Runde anfühlt, als wäre man nie etwas anderes gefahren. Mich hat es schon etwas gefordert (und tut es immer noch), aber es macht soooo viel Spaß... und deswegen geben wir uns ja auch diesen ganzen „Stress“, oder?

edit:
Du könntest es auch so machen wie ich, fährst ein Jahr lang im low mode (redest dir dabei ein, im high mode zu sein) und legst den Chip dann mal um - dann fühlt es sich wahrscheinlich viel eher wie dein SJ an. ?


----------



## boris1967 (27. Mai 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Du könntest es auch so machen wie ich, fährst ein Jahr lang im low mode (redest dir dabei ein, im high mode zu sein)


Mach dir nix draus, viel kurioser finde ich die Leute,die sich 3MM Offset-Buchsen  bestellen und einbauen, um im High-Setup zu fahren, anstatt direkt im Low-mode zu fahren, denn der Unterschied, wenn ich den Flip Chip drehe, ist per Auge auch ein Offset Unterschied von 3-4mm.
Ps Material für Buchsen ist gestern Abend gekommen ?


----------



## Statigo (27. Mai 2020)

Super vielen Dank für eure Einschätzung. Werde dann denke ich beim stumpi bleiben. Das ist schon mal ein Schritt in Richtung mehr federweg und von 26“ auf 29“. Für die wenigen Bikepark Besuche im Jahr reicht das stumpi locker aus! Vielleicht läuft mir irgendwann ja doch das Evo über den Weg.


----------



## hackl (27. Mai 2020)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus, viel kurioser finde ich die Leute,die sich 3MM Offset-Buchsen  bestellen und einbauen, um im High-Setup zu fahren, anstatt direkt im Low-mode zu fahren, denn der Unterschied, wenn ich den Flip Chip drehe, ist per Auge auch ein Offset Unterschied von 3-4mm.
> Ps Material für Buchsen ist gestern Abend gekommen ?



Falls da ich gemeint bin.
Ich kann leider nicht „high“ fahren da der dämpfer anscheinend minimal länger is...
Möchte mit der oberen buchse die untere etwas ausgleichen damit ich mindestens ne „mittelstufe“ erreiche.
Klingt für mich logisch und ich brauch nur ne buchse bezahlen um zu testen.
Vlt bin ich damit aber auch aufn holzweg ?


----------



## clemsi (27. Mai 2020)

@hackl 
er hat schon mich gemeint, aber schön, einen weiteren low rider zu treffen ?


----------



## boris1967 (27. Mai 2020)

hackl schrieb:


> Klingt für mich logisch und ich brauch nur ne buchse bezahlen um zu testen.
> Vlt bin ich damit aber auch aufn holzwe


Logisch ist , dass du mit Low setting genau das gleiche erreichst, wie mit 3mm Offset. Nämlich 6mm tieferes Tretlager und 0,5° flacheren Gabelwinkel. Habe eben noch mal den Messschieber an die Markierungen am Flipchip gehalten und siehe da 3mm Abstand. Korrespondiert auch mit dem was ich grob rechnerisch erreiche , also Leverage Ratio am Beginn des Federwegs grob 1:3 heißt wenn ich den Dämpfer um 3mm "verkürze ",  egal ob durch Offset-Buchse,oder Flipchip kommt dass Heck 9mm tiefer.
Entsprechend ca 6mm tieferes Tretlager(sitzt ca bei 1/3 zu2/3 zwischen den Achsen) und 0,5° flacheren Winkeln.
Also wärst du mit Flipchip in Low kostengünstig zum gleichen Ergebnis gekommen, anstatt erst den Flipchip auf High zu Stellen und das Ergebnis anschliessend mit einer 3mm Offset-Buchse zu neutralisieren, zu widerrufen, oder wie auch immer. Nix für ungut, lasse mich auch gerne eines Anderen belehren, aber nur mit logisch nachvollziehbaren Fakten.
MfG Boris. 
@clemsi Nein es war nicht auf dich gemünzt, sondern auf diejenigen, die sich keine Gedanken darüber machen , dass +3 am Flipchip +(-3) an der Buchse = 0 ergibt.
Du wartest ja artig auf meine Buchsen?


----------



## hackl (27. Mai 2020)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Logisch ist , dass du mit Low setting genau das gleiche erreichst, wie mit 3mm Offset. Nämlich 6mm tieferes Tretlager und 0,5° flacheren Gabelwinkel. Habe eben noch mal den Messschieber an die Markierungen am Flipchip gehalten und siehe da 3mm Abstand. Korrespondiert auch mit dem was ich grob rechnerisch erreiche , also Leverage Ratio am Beginn des Federwegs grob 1:3 heißt wenn ich den Dämpfer um 3mm "verkürze ",  egal ob durch Offset-Buchse,oder Flipchip kommt dass Heck 9mm tiefer.
> Entsprechend ca 6mm tieferes Tretlager(sitzt ca bei 1/3 zu2/3 zwischen den Achsen) und 0,5° flacheren Winkeln.
> Also wärst du mit Flipchip in Low kostengünstig zum gleichen Ergebnis gekommen, anstatt erst den Flipchip auf High zu Stellen und das Ergebnis anschliessend mit einer 3mm Offset-Buchse zu neutralisieren, zu widerrufen, oder wie auch immer. Nix für ungut, lasse mich auch gerne eines Anderen belehren, aber nur mit logisch nachvollziehbaren Fakten.
> MfG Boris.
> ...


Ich fass dir meinen beweggrund nochmal kurz zusammen da ich über solch feedback von dir dankbar bin. High war definitiv nicht möglich.(auf anschlag)
Laut meiner skizze hatte ichs so im kopf, die einbaulänge bei 210 zu (in high hast ja dann 213 und low 207 oder irre ich?)behalte, quasi das +oder-3 auf -+0 zu bekommen.

Der luftdämpfer am foto war in high und da passte grad noch ein papier durch. 
Das foto mitn coil war mit buchse und high und der abstand war minimal größer. 

Kurz zusammengefasst ich fahr jetz so „high“ wie möglich. Und der wunscheffekt is da. Ich kann dir nur nicht sagen welchen offset die buchsen jetz wirklich haben bzw um wieviel sich der dämpfer wirklich gelängt hat.

Aber du kannst mir gern ne pm schicken wenn du mich aufklären kannst wo im gezeichnetten der fehler war. Wär ich dankbar und wir müssn hier nix zumüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (27. Mai 2020)

Mal kurz zurück zu DVO.
Ich hatte noch mal nachgefragt wegen der verstärkten Version des Jade X, hier die Antwort:


> Our plan is to release the Ebike rated Jade X by August.



Scheinbar soll der dann auch für das Evo freigegeben sein, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## kreisel (27. Mai 2020)

Weiß einer, ob es das 29er EVO in Zukunft noch in S4 geben wird?


----------



## boris1967 (27. Mai 2020)

@hackl Der Fehler in deinem Gedankengang ist, dass der Flipchip eine Gesamtverstellung von 3mm hat, sein Offset ist ca. 1,5 mm, welches du entweder Richtung High oder 
Richtung Low drehst, macht zusammen ca.3mm. Ergo sind deine geoffsetteten Werte nicht 213 und 207 MM, sondern 211.5 und 208,5 . Tipp miss mal den Abstand der Markierungen auf der Wippe neben dem Flipchip. 
MfG Boris


----------



## boris1967 (27. Mai 2020)

Deshalb Hans ja auch schon paar Freaks es geschafft einen 216er Dämpfer mit Offsetbuchse und Low Position rein zu quetschen. Wo dass Tretlager beim kompletten Durchfedern dann landet ☠
aber ich werds probieren, wenn mir n günstiger 216 übern Weg läuft. 
Irgendwer hat ja auch mal behauptet, son Evo wäre unfahrbar.


----------



## hackl (27. Mai 2020)

Danke boris. Das stimmt.
Was dann aber wsl auch bei der buchse nen offsetwert is von 1,5mm 
-> was dann wieder heist ich bin bei den gewünschten 210? Zwischen low/high


----------



## boris1967 (27. Mai 2020)

@hackl Tschuldigung, habe bei meiner Recherche ausschließlich Buchsen mit 3mm Offset bei 6er Bohrung gefunden. Daher auch mein Entschluss selbst zu fertigen. Von Wahrscheinlichkeiten halte ich nicht viel, Fakten hingegen überzeugen mich, diese kannste mit nem Messschieber schaffen.
Sollte deine Buchse weniger als 3mm Offset haben, weiß ich wenigstens, dass ich schlecht recherchiert habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hackl (27. Mai 2020)

Macht nix. Kann nur sagen bei mir is jetz perfektes spaltmaß? falls ich nen messchieber in die finger bekomm mess ich gern nach. Es hat übrigens paar seiten vorher wer diese buchsen empfohlen, wodurch ich drauf gekommen bin. Vlt weiß der Mehr. Leider auch kein zettel in der verpackung....

Edit: hab jetz nochmal nachgelesen. Sie schreiben von 3mm 2mm und 1,5mm offset. Mann bekommt die buchse ja anhand des rahmens welchen man angiebt. Muss ich wohl wirklich nachmessen. Vom lesen her hattest rech und es müsst 3mm sein


----------



## boris1967 (27. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich mir dein Foto aus #750 anschaue ist das Offset alles was geht bei 6Bohrung und das sind 3mm , kannste ja bei Gelegenheit nachmessen, aber für sowas hab ich ein recht gutes Auge ?


----------



## boris1967 (2. Juni 2020)

@clemsi and @danielg40 , tut mir leid Männers, dauert leider n bisschen länger, bin Samstag vonner Northshore gepurzelt. Ergebnis: rechter Fuß passt nicht in Arbeitsschuh, aber strukturell alles in Ordnung ?, denke, dass ich Freitag wieder arbeiten gehe. melde mich nächste Woche, bis dahin müsst ihr dann halt im Low Modus fahren. PS. obwohl mein Junior mein Evo auch mal hergenommen hat, keine erneuten oder tieferen Spuren an Sattelrohr oder Yoke in High Position. 
MfG Boris


----------



## clemsi (3. Juni 2020)

@boris1967 
Alles gut! Die Kiste ist ja nicht unfahrbar ...
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Mzungu (3. Juni 2020)

Ich hab an meiner Bremsleitung und Schalthülle übrigens schon ganz gut Abrieb an der Stelle wo sie am Oberrohr in den Rahmen gehen. Habt ihr da ne Lösung?


----------



## clemsi (3. Juni 2020)

@Mzungu
Vielleicht mal mit einem Gewebeband umwickeln? Gibt von Tesa eins, welches gerne im KFZ Bereich verwendet wird (ich hab damit damals die innenverlegten Züge beim Patrol „gepuffert“).
Edit: 
Ich habe bei mir eben nachgesehen (danke homeoffice), bei mir sitzt da alles bombenfest - wo sich nichts bewegt, gibt es keine Reibung. ?‍♂️


----------



## Flash_Matze (15. Juni 2020)

Hi alle zusammen,
ich bin auch am überlegen mir ein EVO Carbon zu kaufen und auf Leichtbau trimmen um in Mittelgebirge Touren zu machen und entsprechend im Wald leichtgängig Trails zu ballern, also auch viel Berg auf und ab! 
ich hab mir schon Specialized Enduro2020 (hat mein DH Rad abgelöst, absolut geniale Kiste) zum harten ballern (Bikepark und harte Strecken) aufgebaut und brauche ein einfaches 29 Trailbike. Bin ich mit den Evo Carbon mit den Flipship in High ganz gut bedient oder sollte ich auf das normale Stumpy umschwenken. Beide Kisten bin ich noch nicht gefahren. 
danke für euer Feedback..!
Wollte die Troy Lee Sonderedition kaufen und mit der neuen Sram XX1 52, Fox36, MRP( Prog. Feder) usw..usw..aufbauen..?!


----------



## deralteser (15. Juni 2020)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen,
> ich bin auch am überlegen mir ein EVO Carbon zu kaufen und auf Leichtbau trimmen um in Mittelgebirge Touren zu machen und entsprechend im Wald leichtgängig Trails zu ballern, also auch viel Berg auf und ab!
> ich hab mir schon Specialized Enduro2020 (hat mein DH Rad abgelöst, absolut geniale Kiste) zum harten ballern (Bikepark und harte Strecken) aufgebaut und brauche ein einfaches 29 Trailbike. Bin ich mit den Evo Carbon mit den Flipship in High ganz gut bedient oder sollte ich auf das normale Stumpy umschwenken. Beide Kisten bin ich noch nicht gefahren.
> danke für euer Feedback..!
> Wollte die Troy Lee Sonderedition kaufen und mit der neuen Sram XX1 52, Fox36, MRP( Prog. Feder) usw..usw..aufbauen..?!



Finde Deine Idee ja generell gut.  Damit hättest Du allerdings zwei sehr potente und sehr geile bikes. Mir würde es da wieder schwerfallen mich zu entscheiden, welches ich wann fahren möchte. Würde ich mir jetzt nen Enduro holen hätte ich Bedenken, das ich das Stumpi Evo vernachlässige...andersrum könnte Dir dasselbe passieren...

Ich hab allerdings auch schon über ein Enduro nachgedacht - was bei reinem Vernunftsdenken für mich allerdings völlig unnötig wäre. Aber geil wäre es natürlich schon, so einen Hobel zu haben   Weiter würde mich aber der direkte Vergleich vom Carbon Evo zum Aluminium Evo interessieren...kann ja nicht nur ein Gewichtsunterschied sein, es sollte sich ja aufgrund des anderen Werkstoffs auch anderes fahren??


----------



## Flash_Matze (15. Juni 2020)

deralteser schrieb:


> Finde Deine Idee ja generell gut.  Damit hättest Du allerdings zwei sehr potente und sehr geile bikes. Mir würde es da wieder schwerfallen mich zu entscheiden, welches ich wann fahren möchte. Würde ich mir jetzt nen Enduro holen hätte ich Bedenken, das ich das Stumpi Evo vernachlässige...andersrum könnte Dir dasselbe passieren...
> 
> Ich hab allerdings auch schon über ein Enduro nachgedacht - was bei reinem Vernunftsdenken für mich allerdings völlig unnötig wäre. Aber geil wäre es natürlich schon, so einen Hobel zu haben   Weiter würde mich aber der direkte Vergleich vom Carbon Evo zum Aluminium Evo interessieren...kann ja nicht nur ein Gewichtsunterschied sein, es sollte sich ja aufgrund des anderen Werkstoffs auch anderes fahren??


Ich hab genau da meine Bedenken, dass das Evo zu sehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt ist und ich sowieso schon ein absolute Ballerkiste habe. Brauch was in die Richtung Trailbike, absolut verspielt und steil Bergauf wie eine Feder  !!
Hmm..


----------



## Stefan0103 (15. Juni 2020)

Das war der Grund warum ich mir den Carbon Rahmen vom EVO als 650B geholt habe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (15. Juni 2020)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Ich hab genau da meine Bedenken, dass das Evo zu sehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt ist und ich sowieso schon ein absolute Ballerkiste habe. Brauch was in die Richtung Trailbike, absolut verspielt und steil Bergauf wie eine Feder  !!
> Hmm..


Also wie eine Feder bergauf geht das Evo nicht. Dafür baue ich mir grad mein Hardtail Enduro auf? ...Was auch nicht wie ne Feder abgehen wird, aber bestimmt (noch) besser als die EVO - Fräse?


----------



## MilanHorst (16. Juni 2020)

Ich habe zwar kein Evo, aber ich hoffe mal das in dem Thread ein paar Leute sind die ebenfalls einen Coil in ihrem Stumpy haben. 

Kurz zur Vorgeschichte und zwar war ich letzten Freitag mal in Olpe im Park und als ich unten den Step Up auf die Brücke gesprungen bin, ist mir beim Landen der Kolben von meinem RockShox Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate gebrochen.

Hätte mich jetzt mal interessiert, ob jemanden so etwas auch schon einmal passiert ist, oder ob ich da der Einzige bin.

Der Dämpfer selbst ist etwas über 1 Jahr alt und zu meiner Person würde ich jetzt nicht sagen das ich mit meinen 80 kg in Ausrüstung zu schwer für den Dämpfer bin.

Die Querstrebe hat leider auch was durch den Bruch abbekommen.

Gibt es jemanden der schon ähnliche Erfahrung machen musste?


----------



## ToppaHarley (16. Juni 2020)

MilanHorst schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar kein Evo, aber ich hoffe mal das in dem Thread ein paar Leute sind die ebenfalls einen Coil in ihrem Stumpy haben.
> 
> Kurz zur Vorgeschichte und zwar war ich letzten Freitag mal in Olpe im Park und als ich unten den Step Up auf die Brücke gesprungen bin, ist mir beim Landen der Kolben von meinem RockShox Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate gebrochen.
> 
> ...


Das ist blöde... Hoffe an dir ist alles heile!! 

Schau mal ein paar Beiträge zurück. Wir hatten da noch breit diskutiert, dass die Dämpfer auf Grund von spezieller Belastungen in Specialized FSR Rädern mit Yoke eine Freigabe des Dämpferherstellers brauchen. Sprich bekannterweise nur Öhlins und Fox.
Hier haben wir dann leider das Resultat... ?


----------



## DerohneName (16. Juni 2020)

MilanHorst schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar kein Evo, aber ich hoffe mal das in dem Thread ein paar Leute sind die ebenfalls einen Coil in ihrem Stumpy haben.
> 
> Kurz zur Vorgeschichte und zwar war ich letzten Freitag mal in Olpe im Park und als ich unten den Step Up auf die Brücke gesprungen bin, ist mir beim Landen der Kolben von meinem RockShox Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate gebrochen.
> 
> ...


Die Speci Bikes sind leider bekannt dafür, dass sie Dämpfer fressen. 

CC gibt seinen einen Coil fürs Stumpjumper offiziell nicht frei, sonst haben die Leute schon viele Dämpfer am Stumpjumper (normalen ) gekillt. 

Ich hoffe mein Stahldämpfer hält..


----------



## MilanHorst (16. Juni 2020)

Ah ok, danke.

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was RockShox dazu sagt und was dabei raus kommt.



ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Hoffe an dir ist alles heile!!


Ja klar, zum Glück ist das nur bei dem kleinen geraden Sprung passiert und nicht als ich kurz davor den größeren Drop gefahren bin.


----------



## SpeciiiNarr (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen. 
hat noch jemand Probleme mit heftigem Kettenschlagen? Liegt’s am Schaltwerk oder hat’s was mit dem ike zu tun?
Schaltwerk ist das Sram AXS, fahre es ca. 1400km. Und nicht nur ballern sondern sich viele Touren. 
Hab aber auch das Gefühl das der Hinterbau mit dem Superdeluxe bei Wurzelfeldern/Steinfelder, also bei schnellen kleinen Schlägen sehr unsensibel ist.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch ne Idee um Abhilfe zu schaffen! 
danke euch!


----------



## Deleted 68079 (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo Allerseits,
für den Fall, dass es hier jemanden geben sollte, der sein Stumpjumper *EVO Pro 29er* in Rahmengröße *S3* verkaufen möchte, gerne PM an mich senden.
Ich würde es natürlich sehr begrüßen, wenn das Bike möglichst aus dem aktuellen Modelljahr wäre und sich in einem sehr, sehr (!) guten Zustand befände.
Danke!


----------



## Dschlenz (28. Juni 2020)

Servus in die Runde...
Nachdem ich jetzt die letzten 20 Seiten diesen Thread gelesen habe, bin ich beruhigt und erschrocken zugleich 

Zu mir und meinem Rad: Ich nenne ein Stumpjumper EVO Pro mein Eigen und fahre es größtenteils in Originalausstattung. An sich rennt die Karre wirklich gut, das Wippen Berg hoch bekomme ich mit dem Climbswitch ausreichend in den Griff, aber mir fehlt die Progression am Federwegsende.

Aktuell denke ich zum einen drüber nach aus dem DHX2 den Plaste-Spacer raus zu dremeln um so schon mal auf die 55mm Hub zu kommen, und im Hinterkopf geistert dann noch die Überlegung herum den Cascade Link zu montieren.

Darf ich nochmal nach einem Fazit zu dem Cascade Link fragen ? Lohnt sich die Investition oder ist der Effekt mehr homöopathisch ?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten, danke schon mal, Grüße aus Hessen, Dominik.


----------



## DerohneName (28. Juni 2020)

Dschlenz schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde...
> Nachdem ich jetzt die letzten 20 Seiten diesen Thread gelesen habe, bin ich beruhigt und erschrocken zugleich
> 
> Zu mir und meinem Rad: Ich nenne ein Stumpjumper EVO Pro mein Eigen und fahre es größtenteils in Originalausstattung. An sich rennt die Karre wirklich gut, das Wippen Berg hoch bekomme ich mit dem Climbswitch ausreichend in den Griff, aber mir fehlt die Progression am Federwegsende.
> ...


Schönes Bike. 

Mein Cascade Link sittr seit Anfang März irgendwo fest- warte Momentan auf eine Antwort von CC... Langsam wird's echt nervig, dass sich da nix tut. 

Laut anderen Usern: Bestes Upgrade, da eben mehr Peogressivitat vorhanden ist und das Anspruchsverhalten allgemein vom Hinterbau verbessert wird. 

Ich denke anders kann man mit 230€ den Hinterbau nicht besser machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschlenz (28. Juni 2020)

Ach Shit, immernoch nicht angekommen?! Du hattest ja schon Anfang März bestellt... Sauber. Immerhin antworten die Cascade Jungs noch recht flott auf Emails, also sind sie wenigstens noch "greifbar".

Den Plaste-Spacer kann man ja einfach von der Kolbenstange abknipsen mit Knippex oder so, dazu die Kolbenstange vom Dämpferfuß lösen wäre Unsinn oder ?


----------



## DerohneName (28. Juni 2020)

Dschlenz schrieb:


> Ach Shit, immernoch nicht angekommen?! Du hattest ja schon Anfang März bestellt... Sauber. Immerhin antworten die Cascade Jungs noch recht flott auf Emails, also sind sie wenigstens noch "greifbar".
> 
> Den Plaste-Spacer kann man ja einfach von der Kolbenstange abknipsen mit Knippex oder so, dazu die Kolbenstange vom Dämpferfuß lösen wäre Unsinn oder ?


Leider noch nicht angekommen. 
Andere Sachen aus China/ USA waren innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen da. 
Ich glaube, dass das Paket irgendwo abhanden gekommen ist- das kann halt nicht sein. 

Du müsstest eig nur die Luftkammer-Hülse (Aircan) abmachen und dann den Spacer entfernen- der sollte aber aus Alu sein- also vorsichtig absägen ;-)


----------



## Dschlenz (28. Juni 2020)

Luftkammerhülse ? 
Wir reden über den DHX2 Coil Dämpfer von Fox 



Und dieser untere Ring ist dafür verantwortlich aus den eigentlichen 55mm Hub eben nur noch 50mm zu machen. Ergo : abknipsen und mehr Hub genießen. 

Es sei denn hier weiß jemand definitiv dass das Ding aus Alu, VA oder sonst was ist ??


----------



## DerohneName (28. Juni 2020)

Dschlenz schrieb:


> Luftkammerhülse ?
> Wir reden über den DHX2 Coil Dämpfer von Fox
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1073581
> ...


Achso das- ne das sollte man abknipsen können :+D 
Kommt davon, wenn man nicht richtig liest 
Cascade hat so nen verstellbaren Dämpfer Teller Mal vorgestellt- wäre auch überlegenswert wenn der Mal kommt


----------



## IIIIQIIII (29. Juni 2020)

schönen guten Tag, 
 ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar besitze ich einen stumpjumper evo in raw. Dieses hat einige Kratzer schon abbekommen obwohl ich auch Rahmenschutzfolie dran habe aber nicht überall. Wie bekomme ich Kratzer bei diesem Rahmen raus, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## ToppaHarley (29. Juni 2020)

IIIIQIIII schrieb:


> schönen guten Tag,
> ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar besitze ich einen stumpjumper evo in raw. Dieses hat einige Kratzer schon abbekommen obwohl ich auch Rahmenschutzfolie dran habe aber nicht überall. Wie bekomme ich Kratzer bei diesem Rahmen raus, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


Moin. Raw is das ja nicht. Da is über dem gebürsteten Alu noch eine hauchdünne Klarlackschicht in mattem Finish. Lack kann man polieren, matter Lack wird dann wohl evtl. glänzender als die Umgebung. Wie neu wirds nicht mehr werden. Ich hab so gut wie nix abgeklebt und freue mich immer über Kampfspuren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (1. Juli 2020)

Kennt Jemand eine gute Adresse wo man den 27,5 S2 Rahmen beziehen kann? 
Im Idealfall ein preiswertes 2019er Alu Modell. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Flash_Matze (1. Juli 2020)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Kennt Jemand eine gute Adresse wo man den 27,5 S2 Rahmen beziehen kann?
> Im Idealfall ein preiswertes 2019er Alu Modell.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


Frag mal nach bei Herobikes in Roth


----------



## oachkatzl123 (6. Juli 2020)

Hy.
Bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Stumpy Evo S2 29 in raw.
Taugt mir extrem gut das Bike.
Einzig der Fox DPX kommt mir komisch vor. 
Musste die Zugstufe komplett zu drehen damit sie für meinen eingestellten Druck passt. 
(Ermittelt mit Gehsteigkante-Nachwipptest)
1-2 Klicks weiter auf und das Rad fährt sich wie ein Pogo Stick.
Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem?
Oder ist der Rebound beim Evo einfach so eigenartig abgestimmt? (Wäre dann aber MMn für Leute über 85kg bei korrektem Sag unfahrbar schnell...)
SG Chris


----------



## clemsi (6. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte zwar nicht viel Zeit mit dem Fox verbracht und habe auch ein paar kg weniger, aber das klingt nicht normal ... der sollte sich, Zugstufe ganz rein/zu und Test am Bordstein, eigentlich etwas zaghaft aus dem Federweg bemühen.


----------



## Dschlenz (6. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte meinen DHX2 jetzt auch nach wenigen Wochen Fahrzeit zur Reparatur bei Fox, da er undicht war.

Über das Online Formular ging die Service-Anfrage ganz easy, allerdings wollten die die Rechnung als pdf haben, was als Zweitbesitzer ein Problem seon könnte etc


----------



## xlacherx (6. Juli 2020)

oachkatzl123 schrieb:


> Hy.
> Bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Stumpy Evo S2 29 in raw.
> Taugt mir extrem gut das Bike.
> Einzig der Fox DPX kommt mir komisch vor.
> ...


Ohne Druck kann man dazu recht wenig sagen. 
Es gibt im Übrigen bei Fox auch n Tuning Guide, wo drin seht, wie weit man die Zugstufe öffnen soll - und ja, da kommt es druch aus vor, dass die je nach druck komplett zu bleibt, bzw nur 1 - 2 klicks geöffnet wird.


----------



## oachkatzl123 (8. Juli 2020)

Danke für die raschen Antworten.
Beim Druck bin ich bei ca 220psi
Laut Specialized Tuning Guide wären es für mein Gewicht 232psi und 7 Klicks von ganz zu, also 3 Klicks von ganz offen.


----------



## die fred (9. Juli 2020)

SpeciiiNarr schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> hat noch jemand Probleme mit heftigem Kettenschlagen? Liegt’s am Schaltwerk oder hat’s was mit dem ike zu tun?
> Schaltwerk ist das Sram AXS, fahre es ca. 1400km. Und nicht nur ballern sondern sich viele Touren.
> Hab aber auch das Gefühl das der Hinterbau mit dem Superdeluxe bei Wurzelfeldern/Steinfelder, also bei schnellen kleinen Schlägen sehr unsensibel ist.
> ...



Heyho,
Ich würde gern noch einmal kurz das Thema aufgreifen. Da ich selbiges Problem bekommen habe. Mein Rad habe ich seit Februar im Einsatz und es war anfangs deutlich leiser. Mittlerweile sind etwas über 1200 km drauf und das Bike hört sich bedeutend lauter an. Außerdem löst sich ständig mein Schaltwerk. Bei mir handelt es sich allerdings um ein NX Schaltwerk.
Hat jemand selbige Erfahrung gemacht und weiß eventuell, ob es mit einem neuen Schaltwerk wieder leiser wird?


----------



## deralteser (9. Juli 2020)

die fred schrieb:


> Heyho,
> Ich würde gern noch einmal kurz das Thema aufgreifen. Da ich selbiges Problem bekommen habe. Mein Rad habe ich seit Februar im Einsatz und es war anfangs deutlich leiser. Mittlerweile sind etwas über 1200 km drauf und das Bike hört sich bedeutend lauter an. Außerdem löst sich ständig mein Schaltwerk. Bei mir handelt es sich allerdings um ein NX Schaltwerk.
> Hat jemand selbige Erfahrung gemacht und weiß eventuell, ob es mit einem neuen Schaltwerk wieder leiser wird?


Hab vor 1 1/2 Jahren auf Kulanz nen GX Schaltwerk montiert bekommen. Das NX machte mir ähnliche Probleme. Seit der Megavalanche 2019 hab ich an dem Schaltwerk nichts mehr anfassen müssen. Läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## xyzHero (10. Juli 2020)

Kann mir Jemand sagen wie weit man beim Evo 27,5 Größe S2 die Sattelstütze einschieben kann?
Der Knick im Sitzrohr sieht hier "störend" aus.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hansi91 (17. Juli 2020)

Servus zusammen
Hat jemand vll in sein Stumpi Evo S3 schon eine OneUp Dropperpost mit 185 oder 200 mm Länge (oder anderer Hersteller) eingebaut und hätte da Bilder für mich? Brauch eine längere als150 mm und würde gerne mal sehen wie das optisch wirkt, da für die Sattelstützen ja konstruktionsbedingt nicht all zu viel Platz in der Sattelstütze ist.

Danke vorab ??


----------



## Dschlenz (17. Juli 2020)

Servus, ich hab zwar kein Bild für dich, da ich aktuell noch die originale Stütze fahre, aber ich hab gerade eben nen interessanten Test gelesen, der dir vielleicht bissle helfen kann.

Sorry an die mtb-News Crew wegen dem externen Inhalt :









						Ridden & Rated: 13 of the Best Dropper Posts - Pinkbike
					

We did all of the homework on 13 popular posts so you don't have to.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## stumpi87 (17. Juli 2020)

Hansi91 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> Hat jemand vll in sein Stumpi Evo S3 schon eine OneUp Dropperpost mit 185 oder 200 mm Länge (oder anderer Hersteller) eingebaut und hätte da Bilder für mich? Brauch eine längere als150 mm und würde gerne mal sehen wie das optisch wirkt, da für die Sattelstützen ja konstruktionsbedingt nicht all zu viel Platz in der Sattelstütze ist.
> 
> Danke vorab ??



Ich fahr eine 210er one up im s3 29er.


----------



## Hansi91 (18. Juli 2020)

Mega danke ?
Schaut ja echt noch okay aus vom Überstand der Stütze unten. Sind ungefähr 5-6 cm oder?


----------



## ToppaHarley (18. Juli 2020)

stumpi87 schrieb:


> Ich fahr eine 210er one up im s3 29er.


Evtl noch interessant für @Hansi91 was für ne Schrittlänge du hast ?


----------



## stumpi87 (18. Juli 2020)

90er Schrittlänge und 8,5 cm schaut sie noch raus.
Bild entstand kurz nach der Montage, hab aber eben noch mal nachgemessen.


----------



## Hansi91 (19. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Infos. Hab ne Schrittlänge von 89 cm, also müsste die 210 auch bei mir passen denke ich ?


----------



## Deleted 68079 (25. Juli 2020)

Seit ein paar Tagen bin ich nun auch glücklicher Besitzer eines 2020er Stumpjumper EVO Pro.
Rahmengröße S3. Nach den ersten Fahrten muss ich sagen: Volltreffer! Bin superhappy damit.
Jetzt muss ich noch ein bisschen mit Dämpfer und Gabel experimentieren, aber ansonsten denke ich,
dass ich an dem Rad bis auf den bereits erfolgten Tubeless Umbau erstmal gar nichts ändern werde.

Jetzt hoffe ich mal nur, dass die Gerüchte drüben im mtbr.com-Forum sich nicht bewahrheiten, dass Specialized in Kürze angeblich ein neues Stumpjumper präsentieren soll. Oder falls doch, dann eben nur das "normale" und nicht das EVO.


----------



## xyzHero (25. Juli 2020)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Tagen bin ich nun auch glücklicher Besitzer eines 2020er Stumpjumper EVO Pro.
> Rahmengröße S3. Nach den ersten Fahrten muss ich sagen: Volltreffer! Bin superhappy damit.
> Jetzt muss ich noch ein bisschen mit Dämpfer und Gabel experimentieren, aber ansonsten denke ich,
> dass ich an dem Rad bis auf den bereits erfolgten Tubeless Umbau erstmal gar nichts ändern werde.
> ...



In wie weit würde das dein Fahrerlebnis trüben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (25. Juli 2020)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Hinerbaulink von Cascade Component, bringt es wirklich was??


----------



## DerohneName (26. Juli 2020)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Hinerbaulink von Cascade Component, bringt es wirklich was??


Laut vielen ja- bestes Update fürs Bike. 

Ich hoffe für dich, dass du nicht lange warten musst. 
Ich warte seit Anfang März und sonderlich kooperativ sind die gerade nicht drauf. 
Fühlen sich für den Versand wohl unzuständig...


----------



## Flash_Matze (26. Juli 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Laut vielen ja- bestes Update fürs Bike.
> 
> Ich hoffe für dich, dass du nicht lange warten musst.
> Ich warte seit Anfang März und sonderlich kooperativ sind die gerade nicht drauf.
> Fühlen sich für den Versand wohl unzuständig...


möchte mir diesen Link bestellen und ist die Wartezeit so lange!?
Man muss ja ca. 60 Euro für den Zoll usw. einplanen!! 
Was schreiben sie dir, warum es so lange dauert.


----------



## DerohneName (26. Juli 2020)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> möchte mir diesen Link bestellen und ist die Wartezeit so lange!?
> Man muss ja ca. 60 Euro für den Zoll usw. einplanen!!
> Was schreiben sie dir, warum es so lange dauert.


Andere bekommen den Link nach 6 Tagen (zB nach Portugal). 

Sie meinten, sie können es mir nicht sagen auf die Frage, ob sie nicht einfach bei USPS nachfragen können. 

Das kann echt nicht sein, dass das so lange braucht. Ich glaube ja, dass das Paket abhanden gekommen ist- anders geht das nicht. 

Ärgert mich schon extrem muss ich gestehen.


----------



## ernmar (26. Juli 2020)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> möchte mir diesen Link bestellen und ist die Wartezeit so lange!?
> Man muss ja ca. 60 Euro für den Zoll usw. einplanen!!
> Was schreiben sie dir, warum es so lange dauert.


Ich überlege auch zu bestellen. Vielleicht können wir zusammen bestellen und die Versandkosten von über 40USD teilen.


----------



## Stefan0103 (26. Juli 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch zu bestellen. Vielleicht können wir zusammen bestellen und die Versandkosten von über 40USD teilen.



Bestellt den bei Cascade über den UPS Versand. Kostet zwar mehr, dann kommt der aber auch zügig an. Wenn Ihr die Versandkosten teilt, sowieso. Zoll müsst ihr dann ggf. Vorab an UPS zahlen. oder beim Fahrer bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (26. Juli 2020)

Tach zusammen!

Würde mir gerne eine neue Sattelklemme gönnen, traue meiner Schieblehre allerdings grad nicht so wirklich über den Weg.

Beträgt der Aussendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs 38,5 oder 39mm?

Danke Euch vorab für jede Info!


----------



## deralteser (26. Juli 2020)

stumpi87 schrieb:


> Ich fahr eine 210er one up im s3 29er.


Wirklich toller und stimmiger Aufbau. Bin kein Fetischist, aber hast Du es mal gewogen? Du solltest doch die 14,xx angekratzt haben, oder?


----------



## oachkatzl123 (27. Juli 2020)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Hinerbaulink von Cascade Component, bringt es wirklich was??


Bin zwar den Original-Link nicht lange gefahren, bin aber mit dem Cascade Link äußerst zufrieden.
Fahre momentan einen Fox DHX 2 mit 52.5mm Hub aus einem 27.5er Pro in meinem Alu 29er S2.
Trotz Stahlfederdämpfer außreichend progressiv und ordentlich Pop.
Fahre die von Cascade empfohlene 600er Feder und ansonsten das empfohlene Setup von Fox.
Habe bis jetzt erst einen Durchschlag fabrizieren können und das auch bei einer ordentlichen Flat Landung.
Werde wsl noch den Spacer entfernen für 55mm Hub.

Also alles in allem sehr empfehlenswert das Ding. Versand ging via UPS nach Österreich in 6 Tagen.
Ca. 60.- Zoll hab ich unkompliziert an UPS überwiesen.


----------



## Mzungu (27. Juli 2020)

Achtung, dieses Bild könnte sensible Nutzer verstören:





Mein Evo mit dem Shotgun Kindersitz.


----------



## Flash_Matze (27. Juli 2020)

oachkatzl123 schrieb:


> Bin zwar den Original-Link nicht lange gefahren, bin aber mit dem Cascade Link äußerst zufrieden.
> Fahre momentan einen Fox DHX 2 mit 52.5mm Hub aus einem 27.5er Pro in meinem Alu 29er S2.
> Trotz Stahlfederdämpfer außreichend progressiv und ordentlich Pop.
> Fahre die von Cascade empfohlene 600er Feder und ansonsten das empfohlene Setup von Fox.
> ...


Ich hab gerade mit meinen Händler gesprochen und der meinte, wenn ich mir die Cascade einbaue, verfällt die Garantie am Carbonrahmen. Hatte jemand schon Probleme mit Brüchen oder anderes gehabt?!
Wollte es in mein Stumpjumper S-Works Rahmen einbauen.
Möchte beim Luftdämpfer bleiben.


----------



## oachkatzl123 (28. Juli 2020)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mit meinen Händler gesprochen und der meinte, wenn ich mir die Cascade einbaue, verfällt die Garantie am Carbonrahmen. Hate jemand schon Probleme mit Brüche oder anderes gehabt?!
> Wollte es in mein Stumpjumper S-Works Rahmen einbauen.
> Wollte beim Luftdämpfer bleiben.


Ich hätte da keine Bedenken, der Link ist sehr hochwertig gefertigt. Sehe keinen Grund warum der Rahmen aufgrund des Links brechen sollte.


----------



## sluette (30. Juli 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Mein Evo mit dem Shotgun Kindersitz.



Finde ich mega! Schade das es sowas noch nicht gab als meine Kids im Alter waren...


----------



## sluette (30. Juli 2020)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt hoffe ich mal nur, dass die Gerüchte drüben im mtbr.com-Forum sich nicht bewahrheiten, dass Specialized in Kürze angeblich ein neues Stumpjumper präsentieren soll. Oder falls doch, dann eben nur das "normale" und nicht das EVO.



Habe ich neulich auch gehört, allerdings nicht im mtbr.com-Forum sondern bei meinem Dealer... 
... und deswegen die Status Ambitionen erstmal nach hinten gestellt ...


----------



## DerohneName (30. Juli 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Habe ich neulich auch gehört, allerdings nicht im mtbr.com-Forum sondern bei meinem Dealer...
> ... und deswegen die Status Ambitionen erstmal nach hinten gestellt ...


Wäre eine sehr kurze Lebenszeit vom Stumpjumper, schade eigentlich. 

Bin jedenfalls gespannt, wie sich das dann fährt mit unten liegenden Dämpfer.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (30. Juli 2020)

Wie schon geschrieben: vielleicht betrifft das ja nur das normale Stumpjumper. Ist das nicht im Frühjahr 2018 vorgestellt worden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (30. Juli 2020)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben: vielleicht betrifft das ja nur das normale Stumpjumper. Ist das nicht im Frühjahr 2018 vorgestellt worden?



Yep, aber das EVO ist genau am gleichen Tag vorgestellt worden. Es war nur bei uns deutlich später verfügbar.


----------



## Flash_Matze (30. Juli 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Habe ich neulich auch gehört, allerdings nicht im mtbr.com-Forum sondern bei meinem Dealer...
> ... und deswegen die Status Ambitionen erstmal nach hinten gestellt ...


Also mir wurde von einer Quelle geflüstert, dass es tatsächlich Ende August/ September was kommen soll. Eigentlich ist ein Modellwechsel bei Specialized ca. 3-4 Jahre. Denke der US Markt wird alles ausräumen und wie immer bekommst in Deutschland erst 2021 irgendwelche Modelle. 
Hab nicht lange her ein S-Works Custom Stumpy mit leichten Verbesserungen vom Händler bekommen, der Preis war super. Beste Trailkiste die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, macht mega Laune. Die Cascade wird bald bestellt  . CC hat mir gleich per Mail bestätigt das es keine Brüche im Rahmen gab und es mehrere Tests durchgefahren ist. Es muss schon ein extremer harter Sprung sein um den Rahmen zu brechen. Bin gespannt wie sich das Rad mit CC anfühlt.


----------



## sluette (30. Juli 2020)

Bisher hat Specialized doch immer weltweit ausgerollt. Warum sollten sie es nun anders machen???


----------



## Frog (30. Juli 2020)

Stumpy 2021: wird ähnliches Federungskonzept wie das vom Enduro haben und im Schnitt ca. 700-800 teurer als 2019/20.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (30. Juli 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> Stumpy 2021: wird ähnliches Federungskonzept wie das vom Enduro haben und im Schnitt ca. 700-800 teurer als 2019/20.



Quelle?


----------



## Frog (30. Juli 2020)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Quelle?



...mmhhh...möchte ich nicht nennen....auf alle Fälle jemand der schon daneben stand.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (30. Juli 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> ...mmhhh...möchte ich nicht nennen....auf alle Fälle jemand der schon daneben stand.



Verständlich
EVO auch neu?


----------



## Frog (30. Juli 2020)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Verständlich
> EVO auch neu?


....keine Ahnung...habe nicht weiter gefragt....durfte auch nicht viel mehr erzählen.


----------



## Flash_Matze (30. Juli 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Bisher hat Specialized doch immer weltweit ausgerollt. Warum sollten sie es nun anders machen???


Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, meinte ich mit der Verfügbarkeit in Deutschland. Entsprechend lange Wartezeiten! 
Ich denke genauso, es wird ähnlich  dem Enduro aussehen und furchtbar teurer. Trotzdem hatte das jetzige Stumpy eine kurze Lebenszeit, komisch bisschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (30. Juli 2020)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Verständlich
> EVO auch neu?


Angeblich ja...abwarten ob es auch wirklich stimmt. Mehr wollte ich auch nicht wissen, war mir auch egal..geh lieber ballern


----------



## sluette (30. Juli 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> Stumpy 2021: wird ähnliches Federungskonzept wie das vom Enduro haben und im Schnitt ca. 700-800 teurer als 2019/20.


Hinterbaukonzept ähnlich Enduro würde ggf Sinn machen, die Preiserhöhung in dem Rahmen kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Specialized ist jetzt schon am oberen Ende der Fahnenstange, wie will man sowas argumentieren. Die Preise beim Enduro Modellwechsel sind doch auch nur sehr moderat angestiegen.


----------



## Frog (30. Juli 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Hinterbaukonzept ähnlich Enduro würde ggf Sinn machen, die Preiserhöhung in dem Rahmen kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Specialized ist jetzt schon am oberen Ende der Fahnenstange, wie will man sowas argumentieren. Die Preise beim Enduro Modellwechsel sind doch auch nur sehr moderat angestiegen.


Ich denke, dass man sich aktuell vom Fahrrad-Boom einen zusätzlichen Verdienst erhofft.
Aber Speci ist nicht allein am oberen Ende....Yeti, Ibis, Transition, Norco, etc.


----------



## Mzungu (5. August 2020)

Also.
Ich bin mein 2019er EVO ja bislang fahrwerkstechnisch im Werksetup gefahren. Seit ca. 4 Wochen nenne ich nun auch ein E-Bike mein Eigen, ein Commencal Meta Power 2017 mit Rockshox Lyrik RC2 170 mm und SuperDeluxe Coil im 150 mm Hinterbau. Damit bin ich für meine Verhältnisse unfassbar schnell, sowohl im ruppigen Gelände als auch in schnellen Kurvenfolgen. Macht mega Bock.
Nun bin ich heute wieder das EVO gefahren. Zum einen ist mir direkt 2 mal der Vorderreifen ausgebrochen, aber da weiss ich dass es an meiner Fahrposition liegt. Dann merke ich im wurzeligen, schnellen Passagen, dass es mich doch mehr durchschüttelt als auf dem Power. Liegt das an den 20 mm mehr Federweg an der Front? Lohnt sich da der Umbau auf den 160 mm Airshaft am EVO? Dann habe ich das Gefühl, dass mir der Dämpfer einfach so durch den Federweg rauscht (keine oder kaum Progression). Hilft da ggf ein Coil? Oder doch erstmal nur den Spacer rausflexen um den Federweg am Hinterbau zu erweitern?
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Mzungu (6. August 2020)

So Freunde, der dicke Papa hat gerade mal den Begrenzungsring von der Kolbenstange des DPX2 geflext.
Zunächst - im originalen Zustand macht der Dämpfer wenn er komplett leer ist auch nur 45 mm Hub - nicht wie angegeben 50 mm. Nach abflexen des Ringes kommt er im Leerzustand auf 52,5 mm Hub. Wieder eingebaut macht der Hinterbau mit unbefülltem Dämpfer dann, gemessen HR Achse - Fußboden, genau 150 mm.
Um ihn auf ~28% SAG zu bringen brauche ich bei meinen 106 kg übrigens 270 psi...


----------



## sluette (6. August 2020)

bei meinem Super Deluxe mit MegNeg sind es bei 96Kg knapp 300psi um auf einen SAG zwischen 25 - 30% zu kommen. So genau weiß ich das nicht .
Ach ja, und der Super Deluxe macht genau 50mm Hub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (6. August 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> So Freunde, der dicke Papa hat gerade mal den Begrenzungsring von der Kolbenstange des DPX2 geflext.
> Zunächst - im originalen Zustand macht der Dämpfer wenn er komplett leer ist auch nur 45 mm Hub - nicht wie angegeben 50 mm. Nach abflexen des Ringes kommt er im Leerzustand auf 52,5 mm Hub. Wieder eingebaut macht der Hinterbau mit unbefülltem Dämpfer dann, gemessen HR Achse - Fußboden, genau 150 mm.
> Um ihn auf ~28% SAG zu bringen brauche ich bei meinen 106 kg übrigens 270 psi...


Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist echt suboptimal beim Stumpjumper- vor allem bei Stahlfedern. 

Zum Durchrütteln: 
Die Fox Rythm wird mit der Lyrik nicht mithalten können. 
Ich würde bissl mit den Spacern spielen- wenn das nicht viel hilft entweder den DPX2 anpassen lassen oder evtl den Cascade Link versuchen- aber dann brauchst du noch mehr Druck- da anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis. 

Oder Stahlfeder mit progressiver Feder- nach Belieben halt


----------



## Mzungu (6. August 2020)

Meinst du noch nen Volumenspacer in die Luftkammer am DPX?
Ich werd das jetzt erstmal mit dem erweiterten Hub testen, dann schau ich weiter. Könnte auch testweise den SuperDeluxe Coil aus dem Meta Power mal einbauen - der hat nämlich 210x55. Da befürchte ich nur dass die 550er Feder zu weich sein wird.


----------



## wauwau2000 (10. August 2020)

wer von euch hat sein evo ein bisschen mit farbe/ decals usw. gestaltet? Ich will ein bisschen Farbe dran bringen kann mich aber null entscheiden, da mir die Vorstellungskraft fehlt. Für Bilder und Anregungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

PS: hat wer von euch erfahrungen mit den Frametapes von Riesel oder AMS?


----------



## Mzungu (22. August 2020)

Nach 2 Testfahrten mit mehr Hub am Dämpfer muss ich sagen - lohnt sich. Gutes und günstiges Update, bietet mehr Progression.
Jetzt brauch ich ne neue Gabel.


----------



## Flash_Matze (25. August 2020)

Hi zusammen,
hat jemand mal versucht an einen normalen Stumpy das Offset zu verändern und wie hat es sich gefahren?!
Bin gerade echt beim überlegen was für ein Offset das bessere ist?!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. August 2020)

Schwieriges Thema... Viele offiziell aufgeführte Begründungen beissen sich da mit der Physik. Aber Marketing ist nun Mal auf die breite Masse und nicht auf Technik-nerds ausgelegt. Ich glaube Cane creek oder knolly? hat das auch auf der HP rein aus Sicht der physik schon Mal richtig gestellt.

In der Praxis habe ich festgestellt, dass sich Kräfte welche durch das Gelände über das Vorderrad auf den Lenker einwirken oder auch das einknicken des vorderrades beim Einfahren/bremsen in Kurven reduziert, wenn bei flachen HA wenig Offset gewählt wird. 

Aber rein von der Fahrphysik nimmt das dem System Agilität - weil mehr Nachlauf...
Ersteres ist deutlicher zu bemerken...


----------



## DerohneName (25. August 2020)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> hat jemand mal versucht an einen normalen Stumpy das Offset zu verändern und wie hat es sich gefahren?!
> Bin gerade echt beim überlegen was für ein Offset das bessere ist?!


Meine Suntour Auron hat 47mm, die Fox hatte ja 51mm. 

Ich merke da ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied- außer dass die Gabel besser funktioniert :-D 

Weniger Agilität kann ich nicht erkennen- vlt ist da der Lenkwinkel mit 66-66,5 Grad auch zu steil um einen Unterschied zu spüren


----------



## Flash_Matze (25. August 2020)

Hab das von Specialized für das Stumpjumper bekommen,


Ein kürzeres Offset ist natürlich gerade im Trail bei Spitzkehren Top, da Du ja von 
Haus aus dann mehr Gewicht aufs Vorderrad bringst, was ebenfalls wieder dem Handling zugute kommt. 
Das größere Offset bringt halt eine ruhigeren Lauf. 
Kommt immer darauf an ob Du mehr Traillastig fährst oder mehr Touren. 
Passieren kann da nichts


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. August 2020)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Hab das von Specialized für das Stumpjumper bekommen,
> 
> 
> Ein kürzeres Offset ist natürlich gerade im Trail bei Spitzkehren Top, da Du ja von
> ...



PROST!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. August 2020)

https://canecreek.com/helm-29-why-44mm-offset/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (25. August 2020)

Sorry, vertippt


----------



## sluette (27. August 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> ...mmhhh...möchte ich nicht nennen....auf alle Fälle jemand der schon daneben stand.



Wohl eher so: ?


----------



## Sittbon (28. August 2020)

deralteser schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Würde mir gerne eine neue Sattelklemme gönnen, traue meiner Schieblehre allerdings grad nicht so wirklich über den Weg.
> 
> ...


 Ich fahre die 38,5 Klemme von Hope...passt super


----------



## deralteser (29. August 2020)

Sittbon schrieb:


> Ich fahre die 38,5 Klemme von Hope...passt super


Vielen Dank für die Info??


----------



## Mzungu (1. September 2020)

Ich war am Wochenende im Racepark Schulenberg und hab das Fahrwerk vom Evo Mal richtig gequält. Irgendwie habe ich seitdem das Bedürfnis nach einer Gabel mit mehr Performance (und 160 mm). Was würdet ihr da so empfehlen? Die Rythm updaten mit neuer Kartusche und Air shaft, oder auf ne andere Gabel gehen? Lyrik scheint ja nen gutes P/L zu haben. Muss es ne ultimate sein oder tut es auch ne selekt+ oder Vorjahresmodell RC2?


----------



## sluette (1. September 2020)

Ich konnte der Rhythm nicht annähernd die Performance anerkennen die sie in den ganzen Tests bekommen hat. Also flog sie ziemlich schnell raus und seitdem begeistert eine 2020er Lyrik RC2 mit 2021er DebonAir Upgrade. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für den Dämpfer. Mir taugt der Super deLuxe mehr, vor allem mit der MegNeg AirCan...


----------



## DerohneName (1. September 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich konnte der Rhythm nicht annähernd die Performance anerkennen die sie in den ganzen Tests bekommen hat. Also flog sie ziemlich schnell raus und seitdem begeistert eine 2020er Lyrik RC2 mit 2021er DebonAir Upgrade. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für den Dämpfer. Mir taugt der Super deLuxe mehr, vor allem mit der MegNeg AirCan...


Die Rhytm ist mMn echt nicht gut- ich hatte selber die 34er am normalen Stumpjumper. 
Die springt bei schnellen Schlägen extrem, "Spiked" und ist dazu einfach nicht weich. 

Mein Tipp: Lyrik RC2 irgendwo billig ergattern - bessere Performance und billige Ersatzteile bekommst du sonst wohl nicht. 

Ansonsten Suntour Auron RC2, wenn man eine zu nem guten Preis finden- bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden muss ich sagen. 

Die Rhytm mir ner Grip2 upgraden ist extrem teuer- da kommst du wsl billiger weg, wenn du die Fox verlaufst und dir die Lyrik nimmst


----------



## sluette (1. September 2020)

Jep, sehe ich genauso


----------



## ToppaHarley (1. September 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Mal eben was anderes...
> Auf der Specialized Seite ist momentan kein Stumpjumper mehr gelistet ?
> 
> Nachtigal ick hör dir trappsen...


Jau! Wenn der Nachfolger kommt ist das aktuelle mal wieder direkt unfahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (1. September 2020)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Jau! Wenn der Nachfolger kommt ist das aktuelle mal wieder direkt unfahrbar



Sorry, war Fehlalarm. Irgendwie bin ich im Homeoffice immer über einen Server in Niederlande verbunden und hatte gerade die holländische Specialized Seite offe. Dort steht nix mehr, auf der deutschen ist der Stumpjumper noch da...


----------



## Mzungu (1. September 2020)

Danke für eure Einschätzung. Und wie viel Federweg ist so fahrbar? Hab den Hinterbau ja durch mehr Hub am Dämpfer schon auf 150. Dann ne Gabel mit 150, 160 oder gar 170 mm?


----------



## Flash_Matze (2. September 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Danke für eure Einschätzung. Und wie viel Federweg ist so fahrbar? Hab den Hinterbau ja durch mehr Hub am Dämpfer schon auf 150. Dann ne Gabel mit 150, 160 oder gar 170 mm?


160-170mm


----------



## sluette (4. September 2020)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Jau! Wenn der Nachfolger kommt ist das aktuelle mal wieder direkt unfahrbar



So, nun ist's aber soweit... Ausser dem Troy Lee Frameset gibt's keinen Stumpy mehr auf der Seite...


----------



## kreisel (4. September 2020)

Da bin ich mal gespannt...
Vielleicht gibt´s das Evo demnächst auch für Fahrer über 180 cm... hoffentlich!
...und nur noch in Carbon... schade!


----------



## sluette (4. September 2020)

kreisel schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt...
> Vielleicht gibt´s das Evo demnächst auch für Fahrer über 180 cm... hoffentlich!
> ...und nur noch in Carbon... schade!


Wieso soll das aktuelle nicht über 180cm fahrbar sein? Ist doch quatsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (4. September 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Wieso soll das aktuelle nicht über 180cm fahrbar sein? Ist doch quatsch.



Weil es dann zu klein wird. Ich nehme kein langes flaches Rad in einer Nummer kleiner damit es nicht so lang und flach ist.

Beim Enduro gibt´s ja auch größere Größen...


----------



## Deleted 68079 (4. September 2020)

kreisel schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt...
> Vielleicht gibt´s das Evo demnächst auch für Fahrer über 180 cm... hoffentlich!
> ...und nur noch in Carbon... schade!


 
Ich bin 1,83 m mit 88er Schrittlänge und fahre das Evo Pro in S3.
Weshalb denkst Du, dass es zu klein sein könnte?


----------



## kreisel (4. September 2020)

Hm, warum ist ein zu kleines Rad zu klein?
Naja, wie schon geschrieben: Wenn ich an einem von der Auslegung her eher langen und flachen Bike Interesse habe, möchte ich die auch passende Größe und damit auch die entsprechenden Eigenschaften haben. Wenn ich dann halt aus Ermangelung der passenden Größe eine kleinere nehme, kann das Rad ja trotzdem funktionieren, aber die Eigenschaften sind halt nicht das Gewünschte und Ausgelegte.

Wenn ich mir das Enduro anschaue bin ich mit 188 cm zwischen S4 und S5, und du wärst mMn mit 180 cm beim S4 und nicht S3.
Aber letztendlich ist das auch persönliches Empfinden...


----------



## sluette (4. September 2020)

Also laut der Größenempfehlung von Specialized (über Größe, Unterschenkellänge und Knöchelhöhe) komme ich beim Enduro mit 183cm auch auf S4. Auf dem 29" EVO fühle ich mich in S3 allerdings ziemlich wohl.


----------



## DerohneName (4. September 2020)

kreisel schrieb:


> Hm, warum ist ein zu kleines Rad zu klein?
> Naja, wie schon geschrieben: Wenn ich an einem von der Auslegung her eher langen und flachen Bike Interesse habe, möchte ich die auch passende Größe und damit auch die entsprechenden Eigenschaften haben. Wenn ich dann halt aus Ermangelung der passenden Größe eine kleinere nehme, kann das Rad ja trotzdem funktionieren, aber die Eigenschaften sind halt nicht das Gewünschte und Ausgelegte.
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Enduro anschaue bin ich mit 188 cm zwischen S4 und S5, und du wärst mMn mit 180 cm beim S4 und nicht S3.
> Aber letztendlich ist das auch persönliches Empfinden...


Das S3 in 650b sollte dir groß genug sein, wenn du keine großen Spacerturm fährst. 

480mm Reach sind lang- aber jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben


----------



## kreisel (4. September 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Also laut der Größenempfehlung von Specialized (über Größe, Unterschenkellänge und Knöchelhöhe) komme ich beim Enduro mit 183cm auch auf S4. Auf dem 29" EVO fühle ich mich in S3 allerdings ziemlich wohl.



Das meine ich... Aber wenn´s dir passt ist doch super!
Für mich würde es halt nicht passen! Deshalb wünschte ich mir größere Größen.

Fahre aktuell ein Pole mit 510 mm Reach, von daher wäre auch ein 650B S3 mit 480 mm Reach keine Option, zu kurz und zu kleine Räder...

Aber ne gute Freundin von mir arbeitet im AD von Specialized und die meinte vor Wochen, ich sollte einfach mal warten... Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß was das bedeutet. Sie durfte halt nix verraten.


----------



## IIIIQIIII (4. September 2020)

kreisel schrieb:


> Das meine ich... Aber wenn´s dir passt ist doch super!
> Für mich würde es halt nicht passen! Deshalb wünschte ich mir größere Größen.
> 
> Fahre aktuell ein Pole mit 510 mm Reach, von daher wäre auch ein 650B S3 mit 480 mm Reach keine Option, zu kurz und zu kleine Räder...
> ...


Der reach ist beim 27,5 in s3 490in low/high ist 495 . Die 29 Variante hat in s3 475 in Low / high ist 480


----------



## biker-wug (5. September 2020)

Hi, nachdem im normalen SJ Threat keiner ne Antwort weiß, vielleicht kann mir hier einer helfen:

Passt in das Stumpi ein Cane Creek DB Air IL Dämpfer?


----------



## sluette (5. September 2020)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi, nachdem im normalen SJ Threat keiner ne Antwort weiß, vielleicht kann mir hier einer helfen:
> 
> Passt in das Stumpi ein Cane Creek DB Air IL Dämpfer?








						IGFD - Stumpjumper Cane Creek DB IL
					

Ich Google für Dich! Für Alle, die einfach zu doof zum Googlen sind...



					www.igfd.org


----------



## biker-wug (5. September 2020)

Ein einfaches ja hätte auch gereicht...

Aber trotzdem danke.
Ich hatte nur im Forum gesucht und da nix gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boris1967 (14. September 2020)

Schon wer nen Jade x verbaut? 
Passt das ?
MfG Boris


----------



## Mzungu (20. September 2020)

Ist hier zufällig schon Mal jemand die DVO Diamond gefahren?


----------



## sluette (21. September 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ist hier zufällig schon Mal jemand die DVO Diamond gefahren?


Gute Frage, würde mich auch interessieren...
Oder die MRP Ribbon.


----------



## kreisel (21. September 2020)

Da gab´s mal einen Vergleichstest:








						Die beste 29" Enduro-Federgabel: 6 Modelle mit 160 mm im Test
					

Der 29er-Bereich wird erwachsen – und gerade im immer populärer werdenden Enduro-Bereich wächst damit auch die Menge des Federwegs. Doch welche 29"-Enduro-Federgabel ist aktuell die beste Wahl? Wir haben 6 Modelle von DVO, Formula, Fox, MRP, Öhlins und RockShox ausgiebig gegeneinander getestet.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Heimo (22. September 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ist hier zufällig schon Mal jemand die DVO Diamond gefahren?



Ich bin mit einem DVO Fahrwerk zu Zeit unterwegs. Diamond D1, 160mm mit kurzem Offest und Topaz T3 210x55. Diamond schafft den Spagat zwischen sensiblen Ansprechen und guten Rückhalt. Im Topaz habe ich 4 Streifen in der Positiv- und 1 Streifen in der Negativluftkammer. Damit liegt das EVO sehr satt.

Zum Vergleich habe ich mehrmals mit einer Öhlins FX36TTX getauscht. Interessiert haben mich der Unterschied im Offset und der Funktion. Offset ist kaum zu spüren und nur wenn man ganz gezielt darauf achtet. Deutlicher ist der Unterschied in der Funktion. Die Öhlins arbeitet am Anfang nicht ganz  so sensibel wie die Diamond aber noch eine Spur satter im rauen Gelände.


----------



## Mzungu (23. September 2020)

Hab mich für die DVO entschieden. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (24. September 2020)

Ab ca. Sekunde 50: Leo Kast spricht von einem neuen Bike von Specialized, welches am Wochenende 31.10./01.11. in Willingen getestet werden kann. Wird sich wohl um das neue Stumpjumper handeln...


----------



## ilfer (24. September 2020)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Ab ca. Sekunde 50: Leo Kast spricht von einem neuen Bike von Specialized, welches am Wochenende 31.10./01.11. in Willingen getestet werden kann. Wird sich wohl um das neue Stumpjumper handeln...


Oder das Status...!


----------



## MilanHorst (24. September 2020)

Wird sich wahrscheinlich definitiv um das neue Stumpy handeln.
In einem anderen Forum gibt es auch einige Beiträge dazu.
Laut den Gerüchten Release am 7. Oktober.








						Stumpjumper 2021
					

The current version was outdated when it was released, the geo was pretty far behind current trends (EVO aside). If you compare the Transition SBG bikes, which is pretty close to what most bikes were headed towards at that time, the reach, HTA, wheelbase, and offset figures were all very...




					forums.mtbr.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68079 (24. September 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Oder das Status...!



Das Status hat er ja schon vor Wochen vorgestellt, ist also in dem Sinne wie von ihm im Video angekündigt kein neues Bike mehr. Außerdem sagt er ja auch, dass er selbst noch nicht weiß, um welches neue Bike es sich handelt. Angeblich ... ;-)
Ginge es um das Status wüsste er es aus den oben genannten Gründen ja.


----------



## fr-andi (24. September 2020)

MilanHorst schrieb:


> Wird sich wahrscheinlich definitiv um das neue Stumpy handeln.
> In einem anderen Forum gibt es auch einige Beiträge dazu.
> Laut den Gerüchten Release am 7. Oktober.
> 
> ...


kommt hin, ja!


----------



## Deleted 68079 (24. September 2020)

Laut Gerüchten im mtbr.com-Forum normales Stumpjumper 140/130 mm und Evo 160/150 mm...


----------



## ernmar (26. September 2020)

Fährt jemand einen Ext Storia Lok V3 im Evo? Ich wiege ca. 80kg mit Ausstattung und würde mal mit einer 550er Feder starten oder gibt es andere Erfahrungen? Wie sind denn eure Einstellungen an Rebound und Compression?


----------



## boris1967 (26. September 2020)

@ernmar , wennse dir die Mühe machst den ganzen Faden zu lesen , findest du etwas dazu, aber meiner Erinnerung nach sollte 550 der richtige Startpunkt sein bei deinem Gewicht, Feintuning in der Federrate ist dann so oder so ne Frage vom Fahrstil und persönlichen Präferenzen.


----------



## Mzungu (27. September 2020)

Erster Test heute mit der DVO. In allen Belangen besser als die 36 Rythm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (29. September 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist übrigens wieder zerlegt und verkauft. Ich hoffe der @xYJJ_Ox postet mal Fotos von seinem Aufbau... ;-)


Moin Leute!
Ich bin wieder Mitglied hier im Club - habe mir im Bikemarkt ein EVO-Frameset 29 S3 in cast battleship grau mit Pike Ultimate gekauft. Habe ja schon letzten Herbst eins aufgebaut und dann leider viel zu schnell wieder verkauft. Zwischendurch hatte ich dann ein 2017er Carbon Stumpi, aber das EVO hab ich immer irgendwie vermisst.
Wie auch immer: Ich bau es jetzt wieder auf und freu mich auf neue ErFAHRungen.

Die Pike Ultimate hab ich in kleinem Offset und 150 mm Federweg, baue ich gleich mal auf 2021er DebonAir mit 160 mm um. Da ich noch einen schönen Kurbelsatz in 175mm da habe, will ich das Tretlager ein Stückchen höher bekommen


----------



## sluette (29. September 2020)

Dann kennst du das EVO ja schon. Ich würde da jetzt keine Kurbel länger also 170mm einbauen...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (29. September 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Dann kennst du das EVO ja schon. Ich würde da jetzt keine Kurbel länger also 170mm einbauen...


Da hat er Recht....


----------



## Mzungu (29. September 2020)




----------



## clemsi (30. September 2020)

Moin!
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem RS Super Deluxe Ultimate (kein coil) im Evo?

Ich bin mit der Performance des Topaz sehr zufrieden, aber ich befürchte, dass der in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten wieder schlapp macht und glaube nicht daran, dass ich den ein 2. oder gar 3. mal auf Garantie repariert bekommen werden. Die RS sollen einen dickeren/stabileren Schaft haben und somit etwas besser geeignet sein- hört man so.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (30. September 2020)

Ich müsste diese Woche einen bekommen...

Hätte Anfangs nen dhx2 was aber mit der Kennlinie nicht passte. Aktuell noch einen float X2, welchen man sehr gut auf den hinterbau abgestimmt bekommt.


----------



## ilfer (30. September 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem RS Super Deluxe Ultimate (kein coil) im Evo?


Ich hab den! Allerdings noch keine Erfahrungen... der war bei dem Frameset dabei, das ich gekauft habe. Eventuell kann der Vorbesitzer @stumpi87 dazu was berichten?


----------



## ilfer (30. September 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Dann kennst du das EVO ja schon. Ich würde da jetzt keine Kurbel länger also 170mm einbauen...


Also so unfahrbar wird das nicht sein. Ich habe in Stellung HIGH nach traveln der Pike auf 160 mm jetzt eine Tretlagerhöhe von gemessenen 345 mm. 
Werde das mit den 175er Kurbeln jetzt erstmal ne Weile testen.


----------



## sluette (30. September 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Also so unfahrbar wird das nicht sein. Ich habe in Stellung HIGH nach traveln der Pike auf 160 mm jetzt eine Tretlagerhöhe von gemessenen 345 mm..



Ich fahre meins in der gleichen Einstellung. Unfahrbar ist's natürlich nicht. Aber Bodenkontakte würde ich mal einkalkulieren.


----------



## clemsi (30. September 2020)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Ich müsste diese Woche einen bekommen...



ebay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (30. September 2020)

welche dämpfer halten denn besonders gut im evo? welche neigen eher zum kaputt gehen wegen der kolbenstange?


----------



## MilanHorst (30. September 2020)

Also ich habe schon einen von RockShox in meinem normalen Stumpy kaputt bekommen. 
Von Fox habe ich auch schon Bilder gesehen. 
Kannst ja mal hier gucken da haben noch mehr was dazu geschrieben:





						RockShox Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate gebrochen
					

Moin, ich war letzten Freitag mal in Olpe im Park und als ich unten den Step Up auf die Brücke gesprungen bin, ist mir beim Landen der Kolben von meinem Dämpfer gebrochen.   Hätte mich jetzt mal interessiert, ob jemanden so etwas auch schon einmal passiert ist, oder ob ich da der Einzige bin...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (30. September 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> ebay?



Ne, COS 😉


----------



## ilfer (1. Oktober 2020)

Übrigens, es gibt heute den Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate RCT Dämpfer 210x50 momentan bei RCZ (ja, ich weiß) mit dem Code *RCZOG46 *für nur 214 Euro!






						ROCKSHOX 2020 Rear Shock SUPER DELUXE ULTIMATE RCT 210x50mm Black (00.4118.252.110) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX 2020 Rear Shock SUPER DELUXE ULTIMATE RCT 210x50mm Black (00.4118.252.110)</strong></p> <p><span style="color: #2f2f2f; font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;"><span style="font-size: 12px;">Compression / Rebound</span></span></p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## clemsi (1. Oktober 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Übrigens, es gibt heute den Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate RCT Dämpfer 210x50 momentan bei RCZ (ja, ich weiß)  ...



Hat der shop einen bestimmten Ruf? Lässt sich der 50er auf 55 traveln?


----------



## ilfer (1. Oktober 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Hat der shop einen bestimmten Ruf? Lässt sich der 50er auf 55 traveln?


Naja, Lieferzeit ist irgendwann, rechne mal mit 2 Monaten. Noch dazu gibt's manchmal Überraschungsprodukte... bei dem Dämpfer steht jetzt nicht dabei, welche Tunes der hat. Meiner hat S/S und ist direkt fürs Stumpjumper gedacht.
Zum Traveln kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Stefan0103 (1. Oktober 2020)

Auf dem Bild hat er unten die Buchse mit Lager. Wenn du den dann geliefert bekommst, kannst du Ihn gleich wieder versuchen zu verkaufen. Das sieht mir eher nach SC Restekiste aus.


----------



## ilfer (1. Oktober 2020)

Oha, das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. 
Falls das auf dem Foto wirklich das zu liefernde Teil ist, das weiß man ja nie so genau ;-)


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Oktober 2020)

ich hatte da im april mal nen dpx2 in 210x50 für 150 euro mit rabatt bestellt...nach 3 monaten war er dann auch schon da. die wussten aber auch nicht ob er als metric oder trunnion kommt...kam dann sogar im passenden werkstune fürs 5010.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (1. Oktober 2020)

So, ich hab mir das EVO jetzt mal aufgebaut.






Die goldene Kette wird aber noch durch eine schwarze ersetzt 

Im Hinterbau geht‘s mit dem Eliminator Grid Trail 2,6 derbe eng zu... ich hätte noch nen Butcher Grid 2,3 da, der wäre wahrscheinlich besser, hmm?


----------



## Flash_Matze (3. Oktober 2020)

Wer Interesse hätte, verkaufe ein neuen Link von Cascade Components, mein Projekt hat sich doch etwas verändert. Der sollte jetzt bald bei mir bald aufschlagen.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (5. Oktober 2020)

Angeblich (laut mtbr.com release date 06.10.) noch einmal schlafen...


----------



## fr-andi (5. Oktober 2020)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Angeblich (laut mtbr.com release date 06.10.) noch einmal schlafen...


 normal immer Dienstags um 8Uhr


----------



## MilanHorst (6. Oktober 2020)

Hier gibts einen schönen Artikel über das neue Evo 
Wurde scheinbar versehentlich zu früh hochgeladen.

Stumpjumper Evo 2021

Edit: Seite wieder offline


----------



## Deleted 68079 (6. Oktober 2020)

Erste Bilder sind beim Bike Magazin online:









						Vollgas-Maschine ganz individuell: Stumpjumper Evo 2021 - Specialized Stumpjumper Evo 2021
					

Mit dem neuen Stumpjumper Evo merzt Specialized Kinderkrankheiten aus und stellt ein starkes Allround-Bike auf die Räder. Von Enduro-Rennen bis Tour soll alles damit möglich sein. Ob der Plan aufgeht?




					www.bike-magazin.de
				




Es gibt jetzt auch eine S-Works Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (6. Oktober 2020)

MilanHorst schrieb:


> Hier gibts einen schönen Artikel über das neue Evo
> Wurde scheinbar versehentlich zu früh hochgeladen.
> 
> Stumpjumper Evo 2021


Wie krass...

"Und apropos Geometrie: Bis auf superflache 63 Grad lässt sich der Lenkwinkel nun absenken. Wer es verspielter möchte, kann den Lenkwinkel aber auch bis 65,5 Grad anheben. Möglich wird dieser weite Verstellbereich durch die Kombination aus einem Flipchip in den Kettenstreben und einem von Haus aus mitgeliefertem Winkelsteuersatz. Ersterer längt und kürzt die Kettenstreben um fünf Millimeter und hebt beziehungsweise senkt das Tretlager um sieben Millimeter, wodurch sich auch der Lenkwinkel um jeweils ein halbes Grad verändert. Mit letzterem lässt sich ganz gezielt der Lenkwinkel einstellen, jeweils in drei 1-Grad-Schritten. So soll sich das neue Stumpjumper Evo auf fast jede Fahrsituation optimal einstellen lassen: von tretlastigen, flachen Trails bis hin bis zu steilen und schnellen Abfahrten. Übrigens: Wer möchte, kann das Stumpjumper Evo sogar mit kleinem Hinterrad fahren. Dazu benötigt man allerdings eine neue Dämpferanlenkung, die nur im Zubehör erhältlich ist (Ausnahme: Ltd-Modell s. u.)."


----------



## MilanHorst (6. Oktober 2020)

Bis man sich mit allen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten auseinander gesetzt hat kann man sich ja schon fast wieder ein neues Modell kaufen


----------



## samilio (6. Oktober 2020)

MilanHorst schrieb:


> Hier gibts einen schönen Artikel über das neue Evo



"Leider ist der Artikel nicht verfügbar"   

Der Link zu den Bildern funktioniert aber noch.


----------



## MilanHorst (6. Oktober 2020)

samilio schrieb:


> Leider ist der Artikel nicht verfügbar


Mh also ich komme noch auf die Seite drauf.


----------



## biker-wug (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich komm auch drauf, liest sich interessant, bin aber auch schon auf das normale Stumpi gespannt. Das EVO ist vom Text her definitiv ein Minienduro!!!


----------



## sluette (6. Oktober 2020)

Auf den geleakten Bildern vom normalen Stumpy ist ja ein neuer Hinterbau ohne Horstlink zu sehen. Bin einerseits gespannt ob das wirklich so kommt und andererseits sehr froh das das EVO mit klassischem FSR Hinterbau kommt.


----------



## sluette (6. Oktober 2020)

Und mich würde auch stark interessieren ob's wieder ein Alu EVO geben wird. 
Nachdem ich nach 5 Jahren auf diversen Carbon Rahmen zurück zum Alu gekommen bin, sehe ich momentan keinen Grund mehr für einen Enduro Rahmen den Carbon Aufpreis zu bezahlen.


----------



## biker-wug (6. Oktober 2020)

Bei Specialized ist das Argument für den Carbonrahmen für mich die SWAT Box. Das finde ich bei meinem Stumpi sowas von genial, Helm auf, los geht es. Und man hat immer alles dabei!!!


----------



## ilfer (6. Oktober 2020)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Bei Specialized ist das Argument für den Carbonrahmen für mich die SWAT Box. Das finde ich bei meinem Stumpi sowas von genial, Helm auf, los geht es. Und man hat immer alles dabei!!!


Ich finde die Idee auch super, aber ich fahre eh eigentlich immer mit Camelbak Trinkrucksack mit integriertem Rücken-Protektor.


----------



## J.O.MPG (6. Oktober 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Und mich würde auch stark interessieren ob's wieder ein Alu EVO geben wird.
> Nachdem ich nach 5 Jahren auf diversen Carbon Rahmen zurück zum Alu gekommen bin, sehe ich momentan keinen Grund mehr für einen Enduro Rahmen den Carbon Aufpreis zu bezahlen.



Hatte auch auf eine Alu-Version gehofft. Aber die scheint es erstmal nicht zu geben. Die Carbon-Feilen sind einfach um einiges empfindlicher, grade bei dem Einsatzbereich - schade!

Sieht sehr interessant aus das neue EVO, die wandelbare Geo ist schon cool für Leute die sich damit auseinandersetzen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O.MPG (6. Oktober 2020)

SWAT oder salopp "Handschuhfach" find ich auch super praktisch und es geht offensichtlich auch in Alu, wie beim neuen Trek Slash. Ob und wie lange das hält wird sich zeigen. Aber da wirds sicher von anderen Herstellern auch was geben.


----------



## sluette (6. Oktober 2020)

J.O.MPG schrieb:


> SWAT oder salopp "Handschuhfach" find ich auch super praktisch ...



Ja, SWAT habe ich bei meinem Enduro vorher auch geliebt und anfangs am EVO vermisst. Ist ein sehr cooles Feature.  



J.O.MPG schrieb:


> ... Die Carbon-Feilen sind einfach um einiges empfindlicher, grade bei dem Einsatzbereich - schade!



Empfindlicher finde ich die überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (6. Oktober 2020)

Außer der Vorstellung in der Bike gibt´s bisher noch keine anderen Berichte im Netz, oder?
Neben der Tatsache, dass das S-Works sowieso nicht in Frage käme würde mir persönlich auch der glänzende Lack nicht zusagen. Ich finde, dass gerade beim EVO eher matte Lackierungen besser wirken.
Das EVO Expert scheint mir für den aufgerufenen Preis und der in der Bike angegebenen Ausstattung die vernünftigste Version des neuen Modells zu sein. Hoffentlich gibt´s bald auch Bilder von allen anderen Modellvarianten. Preis und Farbe für die Rahmen only Variante wäre auch schon zu wissen.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (6. Oktober 2020)

MilanHorst schrieb:


> Hier gibts einen schönen Artikel über das neue Evo
> Wurde scheinbar versehentlich zu früh hochgeladen.
> 
> Stumpjumper Evo 2021
> ...



Bilder kann man noch aufrufen.


----------



## fr-andi (6. Oktober 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Ja, SWAT habe ich bei meinem Enduro vorher auch geliebt und anfangs am EVO vermisst. Ist ein sehr cooles Feature.
> 
> 
> 
> Empfindlicher finde ich die überhaupt nicht.


echt gut, dass sie auch die Idee mit der 0.5L Trinkblase in den Kofferraum aufgegriffen haben. Bin so auch schon teilweise rumgefahren, je nach Einsatzbereich und Füllung der Swatbox


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Oktober 2020)

swatbox sollten alle bikes haben. nachdem trek jetzt auch damit anfängt hoffe ich dass in ein paar jahre alle sowas haben.


----------



## Soontir (6. Oktober 2020)

Die neuen Modelle sind auf der Homepage online.


----------



## ilfer (6. Oktober 2020)

Interessante Ausstattungen teilweise! OneUp-Stütze statt Command Post beim Evo LTD.
Und ich finde die neuen Beschriftungen der Specialized-Reifen absolut schrecklich... drei verschiedene Fonts und Farben, sehen aus wie Vorserien-Modelle.


----------



## ernmar (6. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt sogar mit RockShox Super Deluxe Select Plus Coil. Hat RockShox da was geändert?  Der alte ist doch gern gebrochen mit der verdrehten Aufnahme unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (6. Oktober 2020)

Zum 2021er geht's jetzt hier weiter - der Artikel ist online!






						Specialized Stumpjumper Evo 2021 im ersten Test: Spaßmobil für alle Gelegenheiten
					

Specialized Stumpjumper Evo 2021 im ersten Test: Spaßmobil für alle Gelegenheiten  Mit dem neuen Specialized Stumpjumper Evo 2021 präsentieren die Kalifornier eine brandneue Variante des aufgebohrten Allrounders: Das Carbon-Bike rollt auf 29"-Laufrädern und verfügt über 160 mm Federweg an der...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## ilfer (6. Oktober 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> Jetzt sogar mit RockShox Super Deluxe Select Plus Coil. Hat RockShox da was geändert?  Der alte ist doch gern gebrochen mit der verdrehten Aufnahme unten.


Auf dem Foto sieht es so aus, als sei der Dämpfer jetzt mittig verbaut. Dann fällt diese schräge Anlenkung und damit die Bruchgefahr weg schätze ich mal!


----------



## ernmar (6. Oktober 2020)

Die obere Dämpferaufnahme war doch nicht das Problem, oder?  Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass die um 90° verdrehte untere Aufnahme das Problem ist. Dadurch bekommt die Hubstange mehr Biegung, die sonst durch die Dämpferbuchse ausgeglichen wird. Beim Ibis Ripmo gibt es ja ein ähnliches Problem mit den DVO JadeX Dämpfern.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (6. Oktober 2020)

Vorne steht das Mullet...


----------



## ernmar (8. Oktober 2020)

Musste gestern leider feststellen, dass in mein Evo S2 in Alu der EXT gar nicht reinpasst. Die Feder kollidiert mit der einseitigen Querstrebe. Ich dachte eigentlich,  dass schon einige Leute einen Stahlfederdämpfer im Evo verbaut hatten? Gibt es hier jemanden der einen im Alu S2 hatte? Liegt es an den Fertigungstoleranzen oder sind die S3 Rahmen dort einfach größer vom Bauraum?


----------



## deralteser (8. Oktober 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> Musste gestern leider feststellen, dass in mein Evo S2 in Alu der EXT gar nicht reinpasst. Die Feder kollidiert mit der einseitigen Querstrebe. Ich dachte eigentlich,  dass schon einige Leute einen Stahlfederdämpfer im Evo verbaut hatten? Gibt es hier jemanden der einen im Alu S2 hatte? Liegt es an den Fertigungstoleranzen oder sind die S3 Rahmen dort einfach größer vom Bauraum?



Einen EXT hatte ich - meine ich - in einem S3er bereits gesehen. Kann gut sein, das bei nem S2er weniger Platz vorhanden ist...

Bei meiner Anfrage bei Push in Verbindung mit meinem S3er hatte ich seiner Zeit eine Absage bekommen. Der passt nicht in die Evo AL Version.

Bin letztlich bei nem kompletten Öhlins Fahrwerk gelandet. Da passt mir und dem bike einfach alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (8. Oktober 2020)

@ernmar
Vielleicht schauste mal bei Insta unter entsprechenden #extstoria oder andere...
Evtl. gibts da konkrete Aussagen:

Z.B.


----------



## deralteser (8. Oktober 2020)

@ernmar 
In einem S3 und normalen Carbon Stumpis passt er rein.


----------



## ilfer (8. Oktober 2020)

deralteser schrieb:


> Bin letztlich bei nem kompletten Öhlins Fahrwerk gelandet. Da passt mir und dem bike einfach alles.


Ach da hab ich heut auch dran gedacht.
Bin grade dabei mein Rock Shox Pike / Super Deluxe Ultimate Fahrwerk einzustellen. Fühlt sich alles noch sehr stockig an. Danach bin ich zum Vergleich mein S-Works Levo mit Öhlins 36 Evo / TTX gefahren und das ist um ein vielfaches sahniger und plusher. Ich hoffe ich komme da auch nur annähernd ran


----------



## ernmar (8. Oktober 2020)

Hab ihn jetzt auch reinbekommen. Man konnte ihn nur nicht komplett vorgespannt einbauen. Ich musste die Feder wieder lockern und den Dämpfer komprimieren beim Einbauen.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (8. Oktober 2020)

Also gut... sofern jemand auf der Suche nach einem beinahe nagelneuen 2020er Stumpjumper EVO Pro in Rahmengröße S3 sein sollte, der schicke mir gerne eine PM...


----------



## deralteser (8. Oktober 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> Hab ihn jetzt auch reinbekommen. Man konnte ihn nur nicht komplett vorgespannt einbauen. Ich musste die Feder wieder lockern und den Dämpfer komprimieren beim Einbauen.


Yessssss! 😎


----------



## elkitzi (11. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung was da hinten für eine STandardmontage für die Bremsscheibe drauf ist? direkt 160 oder schon 180?
Würde gerne eine MT7 montieren mit 180er scheibe


----------



## sluette (12. Oktober 2020)

180mm oder PM7“


----------



## Soontir (14. Oktober 2020)

Nur zur Info, nun sind auch die "normalen" neuen Stumpis auf der Homepage online.


----------



## tommi101 (14. Oktober 2020)

Leider schon wieder komplett ausverkauft! 
(Achtung Ironie   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (14. Oktober 2020)

Frage an die Bashguard Besitzer:

Hat zufällig jemand diesen montiert https://www.wigglesport.de/nukeproof-iscg-top-guide-kettenfuehrung-mit-bashguard oder fahren alle den OneUp V2?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. Oktober 2020)

Ne, stahl KB


----------



## youdontknow (15. Oktober 2020)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Ne, stahl KB


Kurze Erklärung dazu wäre klasse .


----------



## sluette (15. Oktober 2020)

Stahlkettenblatt macht Bashguard überflüssig ????


----------



## clemsi (15. Oktober 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Stahlkettenblatt macht Bashguard überflüssig ????


Bisher ja  - scheint an Verschleiss durch Kette, Steinkontakt usw weitgehendst uninteressiert zu sein  🙂


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (15. Oktober 2020)

Und das Stahl KB schützt die Kette auch?🤔 Ich fahr den Bashguard hauptsächlich weil es mir mal bei nem Aufsetzer am KB die Kette zerlegt hat.


----------



## fugazi (16. Oktober 2020)

Kann mir jemand was über die Qualität von Speci MTB‘s / Garantien etc. sagen? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Oktober 2020)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Und das Stahl KB schützt die Kette auch?🤔 Ich fahr den Bashguard hauptsächlich weil es mir mal bei nem Aufsetzer am KB die Kette zerlegt hat.



Naja, kaputt gehen kann immer etwas. Mir hats auch schon nen bash zerlegt. Und bei dem Rahmen mit der kastrierten iscg wäre dann wohl eh ein bashring besser. Aber für kleinere aufdotzer is des stahl KB jedenfalls besser als Alu. Hat eigentlich nur Vorteile...


----------



## ilfer (21. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe in meinem EVO S3 29 einen Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate RCT 210x50 verbaut. In FlipChip Stellung HIGH stößt der Yoke fast ans Sitzrohr an.
Ist das bei Euch auch so eng an der Stelle?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (21. Oktober 2020)

@fugazi Wenn Rahmen kaputt ist bekommt man halt nen neuen....
@ilfer 
Ja is eng


----------



## boris1967 (21. Oktober 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe in meinem EVO S3 29 einen Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate RCT 210x50 verbaut. In FlipChip Stellung HIGH stößt der Yoke fast ans Sitzrohr an.
> Ist das bei Euch auch so eng an der Stelle?!


Düt is normal, guck mal den ganzen Fred durch.
MfG


----------



## DerohneName (21. Oktober 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe in meinem EVO S3 29 einen Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate RCT 210x50 verbaut. In FlipChip Stellung HIGH stößt der Yoke fast ans Sitzrohr an.
> Ist das bei Euch auch so eng an der Stelle?!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1136669


Im Mtbr Forum zum Evo gab's das auch mehrmals - ist bei vielen anscheinend so eng. 

Sollte also passen.


----------



## J.O.MPG (26. Oktober 2020)

Hi zusammen! 
Hat jemand hier ggf. Interesse an einem DHX2 Stahlfederdämpfer aus einem EVO Pro?
Würde gegen einen äquivalenten mit Luftdämpfer tauschen. 😬


----------



## IIIIQIIII (26. Oktober 2020)

J.O.MPG schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> Hat jemand hier ggf. Interesse an einem DHX2 Stahlfederdämpfer aus einem EVO Pro?
> Würde gegen einen äquivalenten mit Luftdämpfer tauschen. 😬


Hi!🙋🏻‍♂️ 
Ich hätte da Interesse dran.
Würde dir ein dpx2 Performance in 210x52,5 original aus dem Alu 27,5 zusagen?


----------



## ilfer (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich teste jetzt endlich mal Coil. Zumindest vorne... eine Öhlins RXF 36 EVO Coil 160 mm. Blaue Feder drin, empfohlen für 73 kg Fahrer. Ich hab ungefähr fahrfertige 80 kg.
Sie hat 51 mm Offset, im Gegensatz zu den serienmäßigen 46 mm, aber ich habe erstmal nichts negatives bemerkt. Eher im Gegenteil, es fühlt sich weniger kippelig an. Ansonsten bin ich grad schwer begeistert. Schwer, weil das Ding mit 2290 g leider gute 400 Gramm schwerer ist als meine Pike Ultimate. Begeistert, weil die Öhlins deutlich (!) sensibler anspricht als die frisch geservicte Pike und gefühlt genauso progressiv ist. Die Durchgangsbreite ist leider ganz schön knapp für die 29x2,6 Butcher Grid Trail, das könnte eng werden mit Schlamm.
Bin auf die erste richtige Trailrunde gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (27. Oktober 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich teste jetzt endlich mal Coil. Zumindest vorne... eine Öhlins RXF 36 EVO Coil 160 mm. Blaue Feder drin, empfohlen für 73 kg Fahrer. Ich hab ungefähr fahrfertige 80 kg.
> Sie hat 51 mm Offset, im Gegensatz zu den serienmäßigen 46 mm, aber ich habe erstmal nichts negatives bemerkt. Eher im Gegenteil, es fühlt sich weniger kippelig an. Ansonsten bin ich grad schwer begeistert. Schwer, weil das Ding mit 2290 g leider gute 400 Gramm schwerer ist als meine Pike Ultimate. Begeistert, weil die Öhlins deutlich (!) sensibler anspricht als die frisch geservicte Pike und gefühlt genauso progressiv ist. Die Durchgangsbreite ist leider ganz schön knapp für die 29x2,6 Butcher Grid Trail, das könnte eng werden mit Schlamm.
> Bin auf die erste richtige Trailrunde gespannt!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1140033


Fehlt noch ein Cascade-Link ;-) 

Welches Kettenblatt hast du montiert?


----------



## ilfer (27. Oktober 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Fehlt noch ein Cascade-Link ;-)
> Welches Kettenblatt hast du montiert?


Ein 32 Zähne oval von ShiftUp  
Wenn ich mich für ein endgültiges Setup entschieden habe, kann ich ja mal Details hier rein stellen...


----------



## DerohneName (27. Oktober 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ein 32 Zähne oval von ShiftUp
> Wenn ich mich für ein endgültiges Setup entschieden habe, kann ich ja mal Details hier rein stellen...


Danke- dann werde ich auch Mal ein 32er Oval testen


----------



## J.O.MPG (27. Oktober 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Fehlt noch ein Cascade-Link ;-)
> 
> Welches Kettenblatt hast du montiert?



Du hast dir so einen Link besorgt oder? 
Ging das einigermaßen problemlos?


----------



## DerohneName (28. Oktober 2020)

J.O.MPG schrieb:


> Du hast dir so einen Link besorgt oder?
> Ging das einigermaßen problemlos?


Eigentlich nicht. 
Die erste Sendung steckte Dank Corona und USPS 3-4 Monate fest & kam nicht an. 

Wenn man aber per UPS bestellt, ist der Link innerhalb paar Tagen da. 

Selbiges Problem hatte andere auch: Ergo am besten mit UPS bestellen. 

Zum Link selber: Man merkt sofort einen echten Unterschied. Und mein Popometer ist alles andere als genau bei Federung. 
Vor allem die Endprogression merkst du- gefühlt mehr Federweg, mehr Traktion und keine Durchschläge mit meinem EXT. 

Also das was sie anpreisen, liefern sie auch.


----------



## phibs11 (28. Oktober 2020)

Der Cascade-Link würde mich auch jucken. Ich weiß jedoch nicht ob man den mit 55mm Hub auch noch fahren kann - ich denke eher nicht. Ansonsten komme ich mit meinem aktuellen Set-Up auch ganz gut zurecht 🤘🏾


----------



## Stefan0103 (28. Oktober 2020)

phibs11 schrieb:


> Der Cascade-Link würde mich auch jucken. Ich weiß jedoch nicht ob man den mit 55mm Hub auch noch fahren kann - ich denke eher nicht. Ansonsten komme ich mit meinem aktuellen Set-Up auch ganz gut zurecht 🤘🏾


Ich habe an meinen Evo einen Cascade Link mit 55er Hub. Kommt so auf knapp 170mm FW. Allerdings beim 650B Evo. Hatte aber auch keine Probleme gehabt als ich es mit 29er LR gefahren bin. Schreib doch einfach ne kurze Anfrage an Cascade. Die Antworten zügig und wenn es gar nicht funktioniert, wissen die das in der Regel.


----------



## DerohneName (29. Oktober 2020)

phibs11 schrieb:


> Der Cascade-Link würde mich auch jucken. Ich weiß jedoch nicht ob man den mit 55mm Hub auch noch fahren kann - ich denke eher nicht. Ansonsten komme ich mit meinem aktuellen Set-Up auch ganz gut zurecht 🤘🏾


Wenn ich es Recht in Erinnerung hatte geht 55mm Hub am Alu-Evo immer, bei den normalen Carbon Stumpis nicht. 

Steht aber auf deren Website ;-)


----------



## ilfer (29. Oktober 2020)

phibs11 schrieb:


> Der Cascade-Link würde mich auch jucken. Ich weiß jedoch nicht ob man den mit 55mm Hub auch noch fahren kann - ich denke eher nicht. Ansonsten komme ich mit meinem aktuellen Set-Up auch ganz gut zurecht 🤘🏾


Nice Setup :-D 
Sag mal ist das bei Dir vorne in der Öhlins auch so eng mit dem Reifen?


----------



## youdontknow (29. Oktober 2020)

phibs11 schrieb:


> Der Cascade-Link würde mich auch jucken. Ich weiß jedoch nicht ob man den mit 55mm Hub auch noch fahren kann - ich denke eher nicht. Ansonsten komme ich mit meinem aktuellen Set-Up auch ganz gut zurecht 🤘🏾



Welche Kurbeln hast Du denn verbaut? Die sehen ziemlich kurz aus aber das täuscht vielleicht auch nur. Ich selber hätte nämlich manchmal gerne etwas kürzere .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phibs11 (29. Oktober 2020)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Welche Kurbeln hast Du denn verbaut? Die sehen ziemlich kurz aus aber das täuscht vielleicht auch nur. Ich selber hätte nämlich manchmal gerne etwas kürzere .



Ich habe ne komplette AXS Ausstattung mit ner 170er Kurbel dran. Gabel ist ne RXF36 Evo mit 160mm, da ist recht wenig Platz mit den Reifen aber es geht trotzdem problemlos alles rein. TTX22m mit 210x55mmHub.
223/203er Scheiben mit Code Ultimate Bremse. Newmen Felgen mit 240er DT SWISS Naben und 56T Freilauf.

Jetzt sollte der Aufbau klar sein 😃😍


----------



## ilfer (29. Oktober 2020)

phibs11 schrieb:


> TTX22m mit 210x55mmHub.


Wie hast du den den reinbekommen? Ich hab ja mit meinem 210x50er Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate schon Platzprobleme und bin fast am Anschlag Sitzrohr mit dem S-Link in Stellung HIGH.


----------



## phibs11 (29. Oktober 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Wie hast du den den reinbekommen? Ich hab ja mit meinem 210x50er Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate schon Platzprobleme und bin fast am Anschlag Sitzrohr mit dem S-Link in Stellung HIGH.



Der Dämpfer ist ja nicht länger, sondern federt einfach nur 5mm weiter ein. Dafür ist genug Platz vorhanden. Somit 154mm Federweg hinten 🤘🏾


----------



## sluette (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin ja momentan ein wenig hin und hergerissen ob ich das EVO verkaufen soll oder nicht, aber jetzt habe ich ihm erstmal ein Upgrade mit 5mm mehr Hub verpasst...


----------



## MilanHorst (1. November 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich bin ja momentan ein wenig hin und hergerissen ob ich das EVO verkaufen soll oder nicht, aber jetzt habe ich ihm erstmal ein Upgrade mit 5mm mehr Hub verpasst...


Ich habe von RockShox die Aussage bekommen, dass der Super Deluxe Coil nicht mehr für das Stumpjumper zugelassen ist, nachdem mir meiner gebrochen ist.


----------



## sluette (1. November 2020)

MilanHorst schrieb:


> Ich habe von RockShox die Aussage bekommen, dass der Super Deluxe Coil nicht mehr für das Stumpjumper zugelassen ist, nachdem mir meiner gebrochen ist.



Ach, solange ich für's Bike keinen TÜV brauche und Tuningteile keine AEB benötigen, ist mir das relativ Latte was mir ein Hersteller vorschreibt.


----------



## MilanHorst (1. November 2020)

Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.
Ich habe meinen noch kostenlos reklamiert bekommen.
Ist halt die Frage wie die das jetzt handhaben, falls der bricht und wie in meinem Fall noch ein Schaden am Rahmen entsteht.


----------



## sluette (1. November 2020)

Ja, hast schon recht. 
Wie kommunizieren die sowas? Ich habe den Dämpfer hier im Markt gekauft, also Garantie gibt's eh nicht.


----------



## MilanHorst (1. November 2020)

Ich habe die Info von meinem Händler bekommen.
Über den lief auch alles bezüglich der Reklamation ab.

Das ist leider nicht so optimal, dass sowas nicht öffentlich kommuniziert wird von RockShox.
Am einfachsten wäre es eine Mail an RockShox/ Sram zu schreiben bezüglich Infos, ob man einen Dämpfer verbauen darf oder ob dadurch die Garantie bei Schäden entfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bayealpd (1. November 2020)

Bei mir ist der Dämpfer mit 600er Feder durch den Federweg gerauscht. Hab ihn dann wieder ausgebaut.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (1. November 2020)

@MilanHorst Das kann aber dann nur für das aktuelle, also "alte" Stumpjumper EVO gelten. Denn das 2021er Stumpjumper EVO LTD hat den Rock Shox Super Deluxe Coil Select+ serienmäßig eingebaut.


----------



## sluette (1. November 2020)

MilanHorst schrieb:


> Am einfachsten wäre es eine Mail an RockShox/ Sram zu schreiben bezüglich Infos, ob man einen Dämpfer verbauen darf oder ob dadurch die Garantie bei Schäden entfällt.



Ne, ne, ne... ich schreibe doch nicht jeden Hersteller an und frage ihn ob sein Produkt für Rahmen XY frei gegeben ist. Wofür gibt’s denn die ganzen Standards?


----------



## MilanHorst (1. November 2020)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Das kann aber dann nur für das aktuelle, also "alte" Stumpjumper EVO gelten. Denn das 2021er Stumpjumper EVO LTD hat den Rock Shox Super Deluxe Coil Select+ serienmäßig eingebaut.


Ja das ist korrekt.
Wenn man sich das 21er Evo mal anschaut sieht man, dass der Yoke und der Dämpfer jetzt mittig sitzen und nicht mehr leicht nach links versetzt.
Ich hatte außerdem auch mal irgendwo in einem Bericht gelesen, dass die neuen Modelle so konstruiert wurden, dass der Dämpfer nicht mehr so viele Querkräfte abbekommt.


----------



## fr-andi (1. November 2020)

MilanHorst schrieb:


> Ja das ist korrekt.
> Wenn man sich das 21er Evo mal anschaut sieht man, dass der Yoke und der Dämpfer jetzt mittig sitzen und nicht mehr leicht nach links versetzt.
> Ich hatte außerdem auch mal irgendwo in einem Bericht gelesen, dass die neuen Modelle so konstruiert wurden, dass der Dämpfer nicht mehr so viele Querkräfte abbekommt.


Ist im '21er auch noch nach li. versetzt. Und okay so. Warum soll der deshalb mehr Querkräfte abbekommen, wenn sauber fluchtet.. 
War doch eher die Schwerkraft mit schwerer Feder in Verbindung mit den Yokes, die den Hebel verstärken und auf die Kolbenstange wirken. Aber auch nur bei viel Baller-Einsatz.
Wie @MilanHorst schreibt, ist das jedem selbst überlassen...
Habe selbst schon 2 geschrottet, aber z.B. hat meines Wissens nach CC den DoubleBarrell IL der akt. Version diebezüglich überarbeitet und vielleicht taugts auch beim orig. verbauten RS
Gruss!


----------



## IIIIQIIII (1. November 2020)

Bei den 2021 evos Ist der  Hinterbau durch einen neuen Link progressiver geworden, kann man übrigens auch bei den alten 2018/19/20 Modellen mit den cascade link von cascade componments erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (1. November 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich bin ja momentan ein wenig hin und hergerissen ob ich das EVO verkaufen soll oder nicht, aber jetzt habe ich ihm erstmal ein Upgrade mit 5mm mehr Hub verpasst...


Warum der angestrebte Verkauf?


----------



## ilfer (1. November 2020)

IIIIQIIII schrieb:


> Bei den 2021 evos Ist der  Hinterbau durch einen neuen Link progressiver geworden, kann man übrigens auch bei den alten 2018/19/20 Modellen mit den cascade link von cascade componments erreichen.


Meint Ihr, der neue Link passt bei unseren 2019er Evos?


----------



## fr-andi (1. November 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Meint Ihr, der neue Link passt bei unseren 2019er Evos?


21er Speci Link passt nicht


----------



## sluette (1. November 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Warum der angestrebte Verkauf?


Och... frag mich mal was leichteres... ich fahre meine Rahmen immer max 2 Jahre. Mit dem EVO bin ich aber mega happy und darum fällt mir der Verkauf auch nicht so leicht...


----------



## deralteser (1. November 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Nice Setup :-D
> Sag mal ist das bei Dir vorne in der Öhlins auch so eng mit dem Reifen?


Öhlins hat unter anderem diese Sache in der darauffolgenden Gabelgeneration geändert. Hat in der RXF 36 m.2 mehr Platz.


----------



## twisty (2. November 2020)

Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren ein Hardtail - Specialized Fuse Comp 6Fattie - und überlege jetzt, auf ein Stumpjumper EVO 2020 zu welchseln.
Da im näheren Umkreis keines fürs Probesitzen oder Probefahren zu finden ist, setze ich auf eure Erfahrung zu diesem Bike.

Ich bin hauptsächlich auf Trails auf der schwäbischen Alb unterwegs, bei Touren zwischen 30-50 km und 400-800 hm. Selten noch längere Touren, dafür öfters mal eine schnelle Feierabendrunde (einmal die Alb hoch und wieder runter). Fahrkönnen mittelmäßig, gerne auf ruppigen kurvigen Wurzeltrails mit kleinen Drops, bisher keine großen Sprünge oder sehr verblocktes Gelände, möchte meine Skills hier aber gerne verbessern.

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:

1. Ist das Stumpjumper EVO dafür geeignet? Oder eher zu viel des Guten?
2. Welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen? S2 oder S3? (ich bin 1,80 cm mit SL 84 cm bei 75kg)
 (das Fuse fahre ich in Größe M, das ist mir nicht wirklich zu klein, aber eher am unteren Limit).

@ilfer : Hattest Du nicht auch mal ein Fuse? Mich würde Deine Erfahrung dazu interessieren.


----------



## ilfer (2. November 2020)

twisty schrieb:


> 1. Ist das Stumpjumper EVO dafür geeignet? Oder eher zu viel des Guten?
> 2. Welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen? S2 oder S3? (ich bin 1,80 cm mit SL 84 cm bei 75kg)
> (das Fuse fahre ich in Größe M, das ist mir nicht wirklich zu klein, aber eher am unteren Limit).
> 
> @ilfer : Hattest Du nicht auch mal ein Fuse? Mich würde Deine Erfahrung dazu interessieren.


Ja, ich hatte auch mal ein Fuse in L  
Ich kann Dir das EVO in S3 absolut empfehlen. Wird Dir super passen. 
Im Bikemarkt ist übrigens grade eins drin ;-)

Das EVO fährt sich echt nicht schwierig oder so. Klettert gut hoch und ballert super bergab. Spaßmaschine!


----------



## DerohneName (2. November 2020)

twisty schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren ein Hardtail - Specialized Fuse Comp 6Fattie - und überlege jetzt, auf ein Stumpjumper EVO 2020 zu welchseln.
> Da im näheren Umkreis keines fürs Probesitzen oder Probefahren zu finden ist, setze ich auf eure Erfahrung zu diesem Bike.
> 
> Ich bin hauptsächlich auf Trails auf der schwäbischen Alb unterwegs, bei Touren zwischen 30-50 km und 400-800 hm. Selten noch längere Touren, dafür öfters mal eine schnelle Feierabendrunde (einmal die Alb hoch und wieder runter). Fahrkönnen mittelmäßig, gerne auf ruppigen kurvigen Wurzeltrails mit kleinen Drops, bisher keine großen Sprünge oder sehr verblocktes Gelände, möchte meine Skills hier aber gerne verbessern.
> ...


Würde dir da eher das 2021er EVO empfehlen. Bei 40km und 800hm wird wenig steiles dabei sein, oder? 

Das 21er EVO kannst du mit 65er Lenkwinkel fahren, ergo Touren tauglich machen. Und für den Bikepark ggf. dann Schale im Steuersatz umdrehen und auf 63 gehen. 

Andernfalls das Epic-EVO, der Grazer-Tourer hier im Forum fährt das auch auf anspruchsvollen Trails. 

Ansonsten vlt schauen, ob es das 2020er Stumpjumper (normale) irgendwo im Sale gibt. 

Ich hab mein Comp Carbon für 3400€ bekommen beim @frucek (ist hier im Bike Markt aktiv)- vlt hat der noch was übrig ;


----------



## deralteser (5. November 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Och... frag mich mal was leichteres... ich fahre meine Rahmen immer max 2 Jahre. Mit dem EVO bin ich aber mega happy und darum fällt mir der Verkauf auch nicht so leicht...


EVO einfach behalten und noch ein LT Enduro dazu anschaffen 😋


----------



## DerohneName (9. November 2020)

Jemand Interesse an einem Stumpjumper Link von Cascade?

Bei Interesse PN.

Edith: Schon weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (10. November 2020)

Again what new, wie der Angelsachse sagt:
Ein Cane Creek DBair CS 210x55 Dämpfer, den ich im Bikemarkt gekauft habe.
Das ist ein echter Brocken, passt aber grade so noch rein hinten an der Strebe. Kaufgrund war, dass ich der Öhlins vorne was passenderes zur Seite stellen wollte als den Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate. Die Montage-Hardware hat zum Glück gepasst, ich musste nur die Aircan des CCDB 90 Grad drehen.
14,5 Kilo sagt die Waage momentan komplett.








Kleines Problem: Beim Einfedern „hakt“ es minimal nach den ersten 3 mm Dämpfer-Stroke, ab da ist es absolut geschmeidig. Egal welcher Luftdruck. Am Hinterbau ist nichts verspannt, ich hab nochmal alle Lagerpunkte gecheckt, gelöst und in der richtigen Reihenfolge mit Drehmo verschraubt. Beim Rock Shox ist mir das nicht aufgefallen... hattet ihr das schonmal?


----------



## deralteser (10. November 2020)

Wenn irgendwer hier Interesse an dem im 2019/2020er EVO verbauten, unverbastelten FOX Float DPX 2 (Custom Tune ID DNHQ) hat
---> Bitte PM.


----------



## Heimo (10. November 2020)

Hi ilfer, ich denke das kommt vom Druckausgleich in der Luftkammer. Hatte ich auch gespürt bei DB und Inline.
Wie bist du mit der Öhlins Gabel zufrieden?
Mir fehlt ein bisschen das feine Ansprechen auf kleine Wurzeln und Steine. Das kann die DVO Diamond besser. Vor allem fällt es mir in Verbindung mit dem Öhlins TTX Dämpfer auf, der extrem sensibel ist.
Auf groben Wurzelstücken gefällt mir die Öhlins FRX EVO wieder besser und leichter ist sie auch.


----------



## ilfer (10. November 2020)

Heimo schrieb:


> Hi ilfer, ich denke das kommt vom Druckausgleich in der Luftkammer. Hatte ich auch gespürt bei DB und Inline.
> Wie bist du mit der Öhlins Gabel zufrieden?
> Mir fehlt ein bisschen das feine Ansprechen auf kleine Wurzeln und Steine. Das kann die DVO Diamond besser. Vor allem fällt es mir in Verbindung mit dem Öhlins TTX Dämpfer auf, der extrem sensibel ist.
> Auf groben Wurzelstücken gefällt mir die Öhlins FRX EVO wieder besser und leichter ist sie auch.


Ah, danke für den Hinweis! Genau sowas hab ich hören wollen 
Ich hab grade nochmal die Dämpferbuchsen nachbearbeitet und bilde mir ein, dass es nun weniger ruckelig ist.

Die Öhlins RXF36 Coil EVO ist der Hammer... ich kenne die Air ja schon länger, aber die Coil legt in Sachen Sensibilität nochmal ne ganze Schippe drauf! Kommt mir außerdem sehr progressiv vor, das konnte ich aber noch nicht auf gescheiten Trails testen. 
Wenn Dir Deine zu unsensibel vorkommt: Hast Du die Achse richtig montiert? Erst Achse durchstecken, leicht festziehen, dann ein paar Mal einfedern, dann erst die zweite Achsenschraube festziehen und dann die Achse mit dem richtigen Drehmoment!


----------



## Heimo (11. November 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Wenn Dir Deine zu unsensibel vorkommt: Hast Du die Achse richtig montiert? Erst Achse durchstecken, leicht festziehen, dann ein paar Mal einfedern, dann erst die zweite Achsenschraube festziehen und dann die Achse mit dem richtigen Drehmoment!


Beim Achseinbau achte ich genau darauf, dass sich nichts verspannt.
Die Gabel spricht gut an aber bei Trails mit kleineren Wurzeln und weniger Last auf dem Vorderrad kommt es mir so vor als ob sie stuckt. Werde mal ein kleines Service machen.


----------



## Heimo (11. November 2020)

Systemfehler


----------



## Heimo (11. November 2020)

Systemfehler


----------



## starhorst (12. November 2020)

Grüße,

hab mir grad bei meinem 2020 Evo Comp die Gewindebuchse rausgerissen beim oberen Dämpferauge. :/ Hab die Schraube mal mit Schraubensicherung behandelt, weil die sich immer von selbst gelockert hatte. Das hab ich wohl grade damit bezahlt das sich mit einem schönen Knack die Buchse gelöst hat. Da Specialized ja keine Austauschbare Gegenseite verbaut, sondern das ganze im Rahmen verklebt steh ich grad etwas blöd da.

Überleg ob man die einfach wieder einklebt, sollte ja genauso ähnlich "gut" halten.

_edit_ Kann sein das ist gar keine Buchse sondern ein Gewinde was direkt ins Alu gedreht wurde. Na ich guck mir das morgen mal an sobald ich die Schraube rausbekommen habe...


----------



## sluette (12. November 2020)

Ist da eine Buchse eingeklebt? Ich hatte gedacht das Gewinde ist direkt in den Rahmen geschnitten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starhorst (12. November 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Ist da eine Buchse eingeklebt? Ich hatte gedacht das Gewinde ist direkt in den Rahmen geschnitten...



Haha grad in dem Moment hab ich mein Beitrag bearbeitet, weil mir war auch so das ist in Rahmen geschnitten... Mal sehen, erst mal raus bekommen. Gibt Einsätze für solche Fälle. Man dreht quasi das Gewinde eine Nummer Größer und schraubt dann den Einsatz rein. Das neue Innengewinde ist dann das alte.


----------



## sluette (12. November 2020)

Ja, die Einsätze nennen sich Helicoil. Das Problem wird dann nur sein das man ein größeres Loch bohren muss und dazu musst du ja durch das Loch auf der linken Seite ...


----------



## starhorst (12. November 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Ja, die Einsätze nennen sich Helicoil. Das Problem wird dann nur sein das man ein größeres Loch bohren muss und dazu musst du ja durch das Loch auf der linken Seite ...



Genau Helicoil...ja das ist auch grad meine größte Sorge das man nicht wirklich ran kommt. :/ Aber ganz ehrlich, jedes mal wenn ich die Schraube da rein gedreht hab, dachte ich mir schon das knallt irgendwann mal. Jeder Hersteller macht die Gegenseite Austauschbar. Gewinde in Alu und dann an der Stelle...sinnlos


----------



## sluette (12. November 2020)

Naja sagen wir mal so... und ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen... Aber wenn schon weiss dass es Scheisse ist wenn die Gewindebohrung hin ist, sollte man penibel auf das vorgeschriebene Drehmoment achten. Ich habe den Dämpfer auch schon x mal ein und ausgebaut und niemals den Eindruck gehabt das was kaput geht...


----------



## starhorst (12. November 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Naja sagen wir mal so... und ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen... Aber wenn schon weiss dass es Scheisse ist wenn die Gewindebohrung hin ist, sollte man penibel auf das vorgeschriebene Drehmoment achten. Ich habe den Dämpfer auch schon x mal ein und ausgebaut und niemals den Eindruck gehabt das was kaput geht...



Ich hab die Schraube ja nicht zu fest rein gedreht. Ich hab da auch immer drauf geachtet. Mein Problem war das sich die Schraube gelöst hat beim Fahren. Da hab ich Schraubensicherung drauf gemacht und die hat mir grad das Gewinde zum Teil mit raus geholt. Und ganz ehrlich, dieses Gewinde fand ich nie sehr Vertrauenserweckend. Vor allem das, wenn einmal kaputt, der Rahmen getauscht werden muss. Nur damit die gegenüberliegende Seite schön aussieht? Ne andere Begründung für den Unsinn kann ich mir nicht erklären. Denn wie lange hält so ein Alu Gewinde eh frag ich mich? Wenn man bedenkt das man mindestens einmal pro Jahr den Dämpfer ausbaut und noch öfters, weil man die Geo vom Rahmen ändern will über den flip chip. Wie gesagt, ich finde diese Design Entscheidung mehr als fragwürdig.


----------



## deralteser (13. November 2020)

starhorst schrieb:


> _edit_ Kann sein das ist gar keine Buchse sondern ein Gewinde was direkt ins Alu gedreht wurde. Na ich guck mir das morgen mal an sobald ich die Schraube rausbekommen habe...



Das würde mich mal interessieren. Mm nach ist das Gewinde in das Alu gedreht...Buchse eher nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (13. November 2020)

starhorst schrieb:


> Ich hab die Schraube ja nicht zu fest rein gedreht. Ich hab da auch immer drauf geachtet. Mein Problem war das sich die Schraube gelöst hat beim Fahren. Da hab ich Schraubensicherung drauf gemacht und die hat mir grad das Gewinde zum Teil mit raus geholt. Und ganz ehrlich, dieses Gewinde fand ich nie sehr Vertrauenserweckend. Vor allem das, wenn einmal kaputt, der Rahmen getauscht werden muss. Nur damit die gegenüberliegende Seite schön aussieht? Ne andere Begründung für den Unsinn kann ich mir nicht erklären. Denn wie lange hält so ein Alu Gewinde eh frag ich mich? Wenn man bedenkt das man mindestens einmal pro Jahr den Dämpfer ausbaut und noch öfters, weil man die Geo vom Rahmen ändern will über den flip chip. Wie gesagt, ich finde diese Design Entscheidung mehr als fragwürdig.


Bist Du Erstkäufer? Dann freu Dich doch - reklamiere den Rahmen bei Specialized wegen des kaputten Alu-Gewindes und vielleicht kriegst du dann als Austausch einen 2021er Rahmen


----------



## ToppaHarley (13. November 2020)

starhorst schrieb:


> Ich hab die Schraube ja nicht zu fest rein gedreht. Ich hab da auch immer drauf geachtet. Mein Problem war das sich die Schraube gelöst hat beim Fahren. Da hab ich Schraubensicherung drauf gemacht und die hat mir grad das Gewinde zum Teil mit raus geholt. Und ganz ehrlich, dieses Gewinde fand ich nie sehr Vertrauenserweckend. Vor allem das, wenn einmal kaputt, der Rahmen getauscht werden muss. Nur damit die gegenüberliegende Seite schön aussieht? Ne andere Begründung für den Unsinn kann ich mir nicht erklären. Denn wie lange hält so ein Alu Gewinde eh frag ich mich? Wenn man bedenkt das man mindestens einmal pro Jahr den Dämpfer ausbaut und noch öfters, weil man die Geo vom Rahmen ändern will über den flip chip. Wie gesagt, ich finde diese Design Entscheidung mehr als fragwürdig.


Entschuldigung, aber wie kann denn ein dort zu verwendendes höchstens mittelfestes Loctite ein Alugewinde herausholen? Hast du das hochfeste/unlösbare verwendet?? 
Schließe mich da an, also mit den vorgegebenen 10NM kann man das nicht zerstören. Falls du mittelfestes und 10NM verwendet hast würde ich das mal unter Garantie abklären lassen und erstmal keine Helicoil in Eigenregie verbauen...


----------



## sluette (13. November 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Bist Du Erstkäufer? Dann freu Dich doch - reklamiere den Rahmen bei Specialized wegen des kaputten Alu-Gewindes und vielleicht kriegst du dann als Austausch einen 2021er Rahmen


Bisschen optimistisch...


----------



## ilfer (13. November 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Bisschen optimistisch...


So bin ich halt.


----------



## starhorst (13. November 2020)

Ok war alles anders als gedacht. Die Schraubensicherung war nicht das Problem, hätte mich auch gewundert ehrlich gesagt weil war nur mittelfeste. Das Enduro Bearing was ich mitte des Jahres eingebaut hab hat sich ins Gewinde geschoben und beim rausschrauben mitgerissen. Sieht man ganz gut auf den zwei Bildern. Wenn ich mir das so anschaue auch irgendwie logisch mit diesem inneren Bolzen. Aber hatte eh grad Huber Buchsen da und damit ist jetzt auch die Auflagefläche wieder größer und das Problem behoben. Heli Coil einsetzen war auch kein Problem. Damit ist das Gewinde jetzt auch stabiler.

Also von Enduro Bearing kann ich nur abraten. Wollte das mal testen weil das ein Nadellager verwendet. Ich hab bissl schiss das es mir irgendwann den Dämpfer zerhaut bei der Anlenkung (viel vertikale Bewegung).

Btw. fahr ich den Cascade Link und progressive Feder was dem Rad echt zu Gute kommt. Vor allem den Cascade Link kann ich nur empfehlen, da die Kennlinie damit etwas progressiver wird. Hab auch einen Dämpfer mit 52,5mm Hub und vorn eine 160er Lyrik. Funktioniert alles zusammen echt richtig gut. Im Prinzip wie beim 2021 Evo.


----------



## J.O.MPG (14. November 2020)

starhorst schrieb:


> Btw. fahr ich den Cascade Link und progressive Feder was dem Rad echt zu Gute kommt. Vor allem den Cascade Link kann ich nur empfehlen, da die Kennlinie damit etwas progressiver wird. Hab auch einen Dämpfer mit 52,5mm Hub und vorn eine 160er Lyrik. Funktioniert alles zusammen echt richtig gut. Im Prinzip wie beim 2021 Evo.



Hab bisher echt nur gutes über den Link gehört. Werd mir dann wohl auch noch so einen Cascade Link besorgen.
Selbst mit Luftdämpfer, größtem volume Spacer und leicht verändertem tune ist es mir noch nicht progressiv genug. 🤔
Hier mal meine Möhre. Fährt sonst echt gut das Ding. 🚀


----------



## deralteser (15. November 2020)

@J.O.MPG Meine Möhre will hier auch mal wieder rein😁


----------



## deralteser (15. November 2020)

Wie sieht es mit den anderen 🚀 n aus?


----------



## bahama82 (16. November 2020)

schnelles Bild aus dem Keller - leider nicht in "natürlicher" Umgebung 😆


----------



## ernmar (16. November 2020)

Bissl weit weg aber dafür mit schöner Kulisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starhorst (16. November 2020)

Hab hier noch mal ein besseres Foto. Damals noch mit Chris King Enve LRS. Ist das Comp und bin von 15,5 auf 14,5 kg runter. Wobei mir Gewicht ehrlich gesagt egal ist, das es was aushält schon eher. Ist auch alles getauscht bis auf die Stütze + Sattel. Antrieb auf Shimano umgebaut, weil ich Sram nicht ausstehen kann und die Bremsen gegen meine Neon Magura getauscht, die von Rad zu Rad mitwandern.  Anfang des Jahres kam passenderweise der CaneCreek IL Coil raus in der Black Edition und mit 45 grad gedrehten Kopf, damits in Rahmen passt. Die weiße Feder werd ich diesen Winter mal noch schwarz pulvern lassen.


----------



## youdontknow (16. November 2020)

Fährt hier jemand das Bike mit der aktuellen Pike ultimate in silber und kann das bitte mal posten oder hat jemand Photoshop Skills?


----------



## deralteser (16. November 2020)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand das Bike mit der aktuellen Pike ultimate in silber und kann das bitte mal posten oder hat jemand Photoshop Skills?


Hab keine skills. Aber was auf Instagram gefunden🥴🤣


----------



## youdontknow (16. November 2020)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hab keine skills. Aber was auf Instagram gefunden🥴🤣


Ich hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen, dass ich vom SJ Evo Comp Alloy ausgegangen bin. 

Edit: in Raw (natürlich)


----------



## ilfer (16. November 2020)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ich hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen, dass ich vom SJ Evo Comp Alloy ausgegangen bin.


Das ist genau das. Nur halt nicht raw, sonderm im grau des Framesets, wie meins oben.


----------



## MilanHorst (16. November 2020)

Ich habe da mal auf die Schnelle was gebastelt.
Zur Veranschaulichung sollte es ja denke ich schicken. 
Ist leider schwierig alles aus dem gleichen Winkel im Netz zu bekommen und je nachdem wie die Fotos gemacht sind variieren die Farben noch ein wenig.


----------



## kevin_ossig (19. November 2020)

deralteser schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den anderen 🚀 n aus?



mit frischen Laufrädern





aktuell kam noch nen Sixpack Millenium Lenker, Code RSC in rainbow und DMR Vault Pedale dazu


----------



## kevin_ossig (19. November 2020)

Aber irgendwie wirft mir die Bremse Fragen auf. Wenn die Bremskolben frisch zurückgedrückt sind (Bremsbelagwechsel oder ausrichten) ist der Druckpunkt top. Dann wandert er von Abfahrt zu Abfahrt immer ein bissl weiter nach hinten, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt. Sieht für mich auch so aus, als ob die Kolben minimal weiter drin bleiben, also der Abstand zur Scheibe größer ist, als direkt nach dem zurückdrücken und anschließendem anpassen.


----------



## youdontknow (19. November 2020)

Wie zufrieden seit ihr eigentlich mit der "Plastikverkleidung" am Rahmen vorne, in der Schaltzug und Hinterradbremsleitung verschwinden? Bei mir wurde dort schon ordentlich Material abgetragen und ich frage mich, ob es für das Plastikteil einen Ersatz aus Gummi gibt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (20. November 2020)

Mit DVO Diamond und Magura MT1863.
Hatte die gleiche Frage auch schon Mal, dieser komische Kabelkanal rubbelt ganz schön an den Leitungen.


----------



## deralteser (25. November 2020)

Am 23.11.2020 bestellt (via UPS saver) und am 25.11.2020 im Ruhrpott angekommen...Rekordverdächtig 🙃





Warum bestellt? Bestimmt nicht aus Unzufriedenheit mit dem Evo - eher aus Neugierde ☺


----------



## DerohneName (25. November 2020)

deralteser schrieb:


> Am 23.11.2020 bestellt (via UPS saver) und am 25.11.2020 im Ruhrpott angekommen...Rekordverdächtig 🙃
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1157451
> 
> Warum bestellt? Bestimmt nicht aus Unzufriedenheit mit dem Evo - eher aus Neugierde ☺


Viel Spaß damit, man merkt einen deutlichen Unterschied.


----------



## deralteser (25. November 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit, man merkt einen deutlichen Unterschied.


Dankeschön🙂


----------



## J.O.MPG (26. November 2020)

deralteser schrieb:


> Am 23.11.2020 bestellt (via UPS saver) und am 25.11.2020 im Ruhrpott angekommen...Rekordverdächtig 🙃
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1157451
> 
> Warum bestellt? Bestimmt nicht aus Unzufriedenheit mit dem Evo - eher aus Neugierde ☺


Mega! Hatte das Ding nun auch schon zwei mal im Warenkorb, kann also nicht mehr lange dauern...


----------



## deralteser (27. November 2020)

Gibt es hier von den Cascade Link Fahrern mit Coil Dämpfern Erfahrungen bzgl. dem Wechsel zu einer härteren Feder? Oder seit ihr dieselbe Federhärte weitergefahren?

@Stefan0103 Bist Du bei Deiner Entscheidung zu einer weicheren Feder zu wechseln geblieben, oder bist Du lt. Cascade lieber eine Federrate hochgegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (27. November 2020)

deralteser schrieb:


> Gibt es hier von den Cascade Link Fahrern mit Coil Dämpfern Erfahrungen bzgl. dem Wechsel zu einer härteren Feder? Oder seit ihr dieselbe Federhärte weitergefahren?
> 
> @Stefan0103 Bist Du bei Deiner Entscheidung zu einer weicheren Feder zu wechseln geblieben, oder bist Du lt. Cascade lieber eine Federrate hochgegangen?


Ich hab mir damals das gleiche gedacht und habe Cascade angeschrieben. Cascade und MRC haben mir bestätigt mit einer Federrate höher zu gehen.


----------



## Stefan0103 (27. November 2020)

deralteser schrieb:


> @Stefan0103 Bist Du bei Deiner Entscheidung zu einer weicheren Feder zu wechseln geblieben, oder bist Du lt. Cascade lieber eine Federrate hochgegangen?



Ich hatte vorher eine "rote" RS Feder mit 450 lbs gefahren, bin jetzt auf einer Sprindex und habe die auf 480 eingestellt und die LSC ganz auf. Passt ganz gut soweit ich mich erinnere. Bin aber eigentlich das ganze Jahr fast nur auf dem Enduro unterwegs gewesen ansonsten.

Andere Sache noch:
Habe mir jetzt ein neues EVO bestellt (kommt in einer Woche) und würde meine beiden alten Evo Rahmen ggf. auch komplett Bikes verkaufen. Wenn wer Interesse hat, gerne PN.


----------



## deralteser (27. November 2020)

@Flash_Matze @Stefan0103 
Danke für die Infos. Dann passt die Tabelle von Cascade also soweit ganz gut 👍


----------



## IIIIQIIII (27. November 2020)

Mahlzeit, suche für meinen coil 210x55 ne Stahlfeder. Leider bin ich nicht fündig geworden, brauche eine 700 bei ca 100kg fahrfertig.  Vielleicht kann mir da jemand mal helfen.


----------



## IIIIQIIII (27. November 2020)

2


----------



## DerohneName (27. November 2020)

deralteser schrieb:


> Gibt es hier von den Cascade Link Fahrern mit Coil Dämpfern Erfahrungen bzgl. dem Wechsel zu einer härteren Feder? Oder seit ihr dieselbe Federhärte weitergefahren?
> 
> @Stefan0103 Bist Du bei Deiner Entscheidung zu einer weicheren Feder zu wechseln geblieben, oder bist Du lt. Cascade lieber eine Federrate hochgegangen?


Halte dich an die Vorschriften von CC- die passen gut.

Ansonsten geht auch ne leichtere mit Progressiver Feder/ mehr Highspeed.
Aber dann hängst du zum Anfang hin eher durch- mit ner härteren fährst du bissl präziser


----------



## IIIIQIIII (27. November 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Halte dich an die Vorschriften von CC- die passen gut.
> 
> Ansonsten geht auch ne leichtere mit Progressiver Feder/ mehr Highspeed.
> Aber dann hängst du zum Anfang hin eher durch- mit ner härteren fährst du bissl präziser


Das Problem ist ich finde keine passende Feder.  Es muss ja eine 700 lbs x 2.2 - 2.3 sein.  Gibts nen Shop. Der eine gute auswahl hat?


----------



## fr-andi (27. November 2020)

IIIIQIIII schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, suche für meinen coil 210x55 ne Stahlfeder. Leider bin ich nicht fündig geworden, brauche eine 700 bei ca 100kg fahrfertig.  Vielleicht kann mir da jemand mal helfen.


Geb doch noch den Innendurchmesser an


----------



## IIIIQIIII (27. November 2020)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Geb doch noch den Innendurchmesser an


Innendurchmesser?


----------



## fr-andi (27. November 2020)

IIIIQIIII schrieb:


> Innendurchmesser?


Na ob's für z.B. RockShox mit 38mm ID oder die meisten anderen mit ~36.5mm sein soll. Nur zu deiner Erleichterung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IIIIQIIII (27. November 2020)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Na ob's für z.B. RockShox mit 38mm ID oder die meisten anderen mit ~36.5mm sein soll. Nur zu deiner Erleichterung..


Wäre für ein fox van RC


----------



## oachkatzl123 (28. November 2020)

Hätte eine neue unbenutzte Sprindex 610-690 Feder die ich nun doch nicht brauche.








						55mm / 2.2" stroke - Sales Tax and Air Express Ship Included
					

Combine the plush ride of a coil spring with all the adjustment of an air shock for your aggressive xc and trail bike. Give it a few quick (tool-free) clicks to firm the shock for the climb, and a few clicks for the down-country segments – Sprindex was designed for on-trail tuning to your ride...




					sprindex.com


----------



## IIIIQIIII (28. November 2020)

oachkatzl123 schrieb:


> Hätte eine neue unbenutzte Sprindex 610-690 Feder die ich nun doch nicht brauche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preis? Nehm ich!


----------



## youdontknow (28. November 2020)

Auch wenn ich meine Frage schon in nem anderen Thread gestellt habe, hier ist sie bestimmt besser aufgehoben. Ich möchte spätestens zur nächsten Saison auf Tubeless gehen. Ventile sollen es die E13 werden https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/Tubelessventil-2-Stueck-p56073/. Leider bin ich wegen der Ventillänge komplett ratlos. Welche werden denn für die originalen Roval Räder benötigt?


----------



## starhorst (1. Dezember 2020)

deralteser schrieb:


> Gibt es hier von den Cascade Link Fahrern mit Coil Dämpfern Erfahrungen bzgl. dem Wechsel zu einer härteren Feder? Oder seit ihr dieselbe Federhärte weitergefahren?
> 
> @Stefan0103 Bist Du bei Deiner Entscheidung zu einer weicheren Feder zu wechseln geblieben, oder bist Du lt. Cascade lieber eine Federrate hochgegangen?



Hatte vor dem Cascade Link den Cane Creek IL mit der progressiven Feder. Hab nichts verändert nach dem Umbau, auch an der Federhärte nicht.


----------



## oachkatzl123 (6. Dezember 2020)

oachkatzl123 schrieb:


> Hätte eine neue unbenutzte Sprindex 610-690 Feder die ich nun doch nicht brauche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, hab sie jetzt doch selber in Verwendung. Passt aber bei meinem Stumpjumper Evo Alu 29 in S2 schön rein mit dem Fox DHX2. Versand und Lieferung ging problemlos und flott(4Tage). Hätte meine ungebraucht eh nicht weit unter dem Neupreis verkauf da eben unbenutzt.


----------



## hackl (21. Dezember 2020)

Kurze frage in die runde. 
bestell mir grad nen satz neue lager weil sie schon ziemlich rau laufen....
Nehmt ihr die aus dem standard kit von spezi?
Oder hat wer ne brauchbare alternative?
(Geht mir grad eher um die verfügbarkeit.... grad bei 2 shops ne absage erhalten obwohl sie noch im system verfügbar waren)


----------



## youdontknow (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann dir leider nicht helfen aber würde gerne meinen technischen Horizont erweitern.
Ich denke mal, es geht dir um die Rahmenlager? Wann laufen diese denn "rau"?


----------



## hackl (21. Dezember 2020)

Ja vom hinterbau. Indem du den finger reinsteckst und sie drehst. in der umlenkwippe laufen 2 ziemlich „hakelig“..... auch wenns vlt egal is weil sie ja sowiso nen kleinen bewegungsradius haben würd ich sie gern wechseln. Eins davon steckte sogar gelegentlich. Auch nach reinigung und neu fetten.
Jetz wär genug zeit zum wechseln. Vor allem weil die gabel sowiso grad bei MRC trading ist

Edit: hab schon nen verfügbaren satz gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IIIIQIIII (22. Dezember 2020)

Mahlzeit", 
hab einen 210x55 fox van coil.
Kann jetzt eine fox feder mit 700x2.55 bekommen. Ist 14.5cm lang hab auch schon nachgemessen scheint zu passen, oder liege ich da falsch?
Coil ist für mich Neuland.


----------



## ernmar (26. Dezember 2020)

Hat noch jemand seinen DPX2 aus dem Evo rumliegen und braucht ihn nicht mehr? Kann ruhig gebraucht und auch servicebedüftig sein.


----------



## IIIIQIIII (26. Dezember 2020)

Was hast du denn mit dem dpx2 vor?
Brauchst du generelle einen passenden Dämpfer?


----------



## ernmar (26. Dezember 2020)

Der soll wieder in mein Evo rein.  Will wieder von Stahlfeder zurückwechseln. Habe aber mittlerweile meinen angepassten DPX2 im Levo SL verbaut...


----------



## bahama82 (27. Dezember 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> Der soll wieder in mein Evo rein.  Will wieder von Stahlfeder zurückwechseln. Habe aber mittlerweile meinen angepassten DPX2 im Levo SL verbaut...


Ich will schon ne ganze Zeit lang auf Coil wechseln.
Bin mir aber irgendwie unsicher welcher... 
Was bist du denn gefahren? Unzufrieden?

Sollte ich fündig werden, hab ich den DPX2 über....


----------



## ernmar (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre den EXT Storia Lok V3 in 210x55. Ich bin nicht unbedingt unzufrieden aber mir fehlte auch einfach der AHA Effekt nach dem Wechsel auf Stahlfeder. Das liegt aber einfach auch daran, dass ich den DPX2 speziell auf das EVO nochmal umbauen lassen habe und der dadurch viel besser ging als der originale RX Tune. 
Außerdem ist bei mir das Tretlager zu tief gekommen durch den größeren SAG und das stört mich einfach bei technischen Passagen. 
Für harte Trails und Bikepark ist das Setup mit dem EXT super. Aber da bin ich zu selten. Für die Hometrails too much.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oachkatzl123 (27. Dezember 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand seinen DPX2 aus dem Evo rumliegen und braucht ihn nicht mehr? Kann ruhig gebraucht und auch servicebedüftig sein.


Darf ich fragen wo du den Dämpfer auf die Stumpy-Kinematik tunen lassen würdest?
Bin jetzt mit Cascade Link und DHX2 mit Sprindex Feder eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Evo und habe noch den kaum gefahrenen originalen DPX als Ersatzdämpfer zu Hause.


----------



## ernmar (27. Dezember 2020)

DZ Suspension

Falls du deinen DPX2 verkaufen willst, kannst mir eine kurze PN mit Preisvorstellung schicken


----------



## xYJJ_Ox (7. Januar 2021)

Ich muss mich leider von meinem 2019er SJ EVO 29 in S3 trennen... Ich komme am Wochenende erst dazu ein Inserat in den Bikemarkt zu stellen. Außerdem wollte ich es gerne zunächst im dazugehörigen Thread posten, falls einer aktuell auf der Suche nach besagtem Bike ist und das 21er EVO ja (noch) nicht in Alu angeboten wird. (Ich weiß nicht, ob es eines geben wird).

Ausstattung:

Rahmen: SJ EVO 29 in S3 Raw
Dämpfer: CC DB Inline Coil in der schwarzen Edition mit der passender CC Vault progressiven Feder in weiß (210x55mm)
Federgabel: Rock Shox Lyrik Ultimate RC2 in rot (160mm) 
Schaltung: Sram NX 1x12
Bremsen: Sram Code R
Laufräder: WTB ST i29
Reifen: Maxxis DHF/Dissector 3C
Vorbau: Nukeproof Horizon Vorbau in rot (35mm Klemmung)
Pedale: Nukeproof Horizon Pro Plattform (Rot/raw)
Lenker: Levelnine Alu Riser (780mm)
Griffe. Nukeproof Horizon Race
Sattel: Levelnine Race
Sattelstütze: Fox Transfer Perfomance Elite 150mm 

Sollte jemand Interesse haben, gerne eine PN. Auch bei anderwärtigen Fragen zu Anbauteilen etc. gerne eine PN.


----------



## die fred (8. Januar 2021)

Hat das hier schon mal jemand versucht?
Vermutlich klappt sowas nicht bei meinem Carbon-Rahmen, oder?!


----------



## J.O.MPG (10. Januar 2021)

die fred schrieb:


> Hat das hier schon mal jemand versucht?
> Vermutlich klappt sowas nicht bei meinem Carbon-Rahmen, oder?!


Also ob Alu oder carbon dürfte relativ Wurscht sein. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, klemmt er den unteren, feststehenden Teil der Eightpins im Inneren des Sattelrohrs und nutzt das Prinzip, was die wechselbaren Ahed-Schaft-Klemmen verwenden. An sich eine super smarte Idee.

Warum das beim Stumpjumper (und vielen anderen Bikes) nicht funktionieren wird ist die Form des Sattelrohrs. 
Da die Eightpins recht lang nach unten auskragen muss um ihr Potential zu nutzen, brauchts ein langes, gerades und durchgehendes Sitzrohr. 
Vergleiche mal die Bikes in denen die Eightpins verbaut ist - alle haben ein dementsprechendes Sitzrohr (das Clash aus dem Artikel, Liteville, Ghost,...).


----------



## Stefan0103 (11. Januar 2021)

Falls jemand hier Interesse am Cascade LT Link für das Evo hat, ich verkaufe meinen. Bei Interesse einfach PN.
Verkauft!


----------



## Mzungu (12. Januar 2021)

Wie sind denn hier so die Erfahrungen mit dem cascade Link? Lohnt sich die Investition?


----------



## Mzungu (14. Januar 2021)

... gut, ich hab ihn jetzt bestellt. Finde ich es halt selber raus.


----------



## PatrickM85 (14. Januar 2021)

Hi Leute,

fahre ein 29 Evo Troy Lee Carbon S2 mit Fox 36 150mm und DHX2 Dämpfer und habe das Problem, dass die 500 Feder mit meinen 87kg zu wenig ist und ich denke eine 600 sollte passen? Alternative würde ich auch ne Sprindex 550-610 oder 610-690  oder halt ne Cane Creek Progression Spring in 550-670 nehmen... Zu was würdet ihr raten und wo würde ich die Sprindex oder Cane Creek bekommen? Überall wo ich bisher geschaut habe gibt es die nicht in der Größe...
Desweiteren überlege ich ob ich mir nicht noch ein Luftdämpfer zulege, was würdet ihr da empfehlen? Dachte da an CaneCreek DBair-IL...
Ach ja und ein Cascade Link brauche ich auch noch falls wer ein los werden möchte bitte PM an mich
und danke für die Antworten schon mal im Voraus...

Gruß Patrick


----------



## PatrickM85 (14. Januar 2021)

Hi Leute,

fahre ein 29 Evo Troy Lee Carbon S2 mit Fox 36 150mm und DHX2 Dämpfer und habe das Problem, dass die 500 Feder mit meinen 87kg zu wenig ist und ich denke eine 600 sollte passen? Alternative würde ich auch ne Sprindex 550-610 oder 610-690  oder halt ne Cane Creek Progression Spring in 550-670 nehmen... Zu was würdet ihr raten und wo würde ich die Sprindex oder Cane Creek bekommen? Überall wo ich bisher geschaut habe gibt es die nicht in der Größe...
Desweiteren überlege ich ob ich mir nicht noch ein Luftdämpfer zulege, was würdet ihr da empfehlen? Dachte da an CaneCreek DBair-IL...
Ach ja und ein Cascade Link brauche ich auch noch falls wer ein los werden möchte bitte PM an mich
und danke für die Antworten schon mal im Voraus...

Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (17. Januar 2021)

Mzungu schrieb:


> ... gut, ich hab ihn jetzt bestellt. Finde ich es halt selber raus.


Du wirst merken, das alle Infos aus dem Web zu dem Teil stimmen 😉 Viel Spaß damit! Mit dem Teil fühlt sich das Evo deutlich potenter an. Bügelt kleine Schläge besser weg, steht besser im Federweg und fühlt sich insgesamt nach "mehr bike" an.


----------



## J.O.MPG (17. Januar 2021)

deralteser schrieb:


> Du wirst merken, das alle Infos aus dem Web zu dem Teil stimmen 😉 Viel Spaß damit! Mit dem Teil fühlt sich das Evo deutlich potenter an. Bügelt kleine Schläge besser weg, steht besser im Federweg und fühlt sich insgesamt nach "mehr bike" an.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1189555



Bin das Ding jetzt erst drei mal wirklich gefahren und hab den Luftdruck vom Setup mit original Link noch nicht geäändert - ist jetzt schon im sehr soften Bereich dadurch.
Finds zur Zeit wahnsinnig schwierig bei den Temperaturen und Bodenbedingungen von bockhart gefroren bis hin zu tiefen, weichen Matschlöchern ein vernünftiges Setup zu finden.

Aber der Link tut zumindest das was Cascade verspricht. Schön plushy zum Beginn des Federwegs, gegen Ende deutlich progressiver. Trotz des nicht geänderten Luftdrucks hab ich kaum mehr Durchschläge.
Werd demnächst wohl noch auf 52,5mm Hub umbauen und ggf. die HSC noch ein wenig anpassen.


----------



## Mzungu (19. Januar 2021)

Mein Link ist gerade angekommen. Der UPS Guy hat nochmal 75 Euro Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Bearbeitungsgebühr abkassiert.


----------



## biker-wug (19. Januar 2021)

Bestellt in den USA oder UK??


----------



## Mzungu (19. Januar 2021)

USA


----------



## youdontknow (19. Januar 2021)

Was hat der Spaß dann insgesamt gekostet?


----------



## Mzungu (19. Januar 2021)

336€ 🤫


----------



## deralteser (20. Januar 2021)

Mzungu schrieb:


> 336€ 🤫


Plus härtere Feder - falls Du Coil fährst😆


----------



## Mzungu (20. Januar 2021)

Ne, noch den original Fox. Der hat aber jetzt schon 300 Psi um auf 27% sag zu kommen. Weiter geht die Skala meiner Pumpe nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boris1967 (20. Januar 2021)

@Mzungu , war wiegste denn?


----------



## Mzungu (20. Januar 2021)

Aktuell 108 kg nakkich


----------



## boris1967 (20. Januar 2021)

Dann haste dir das falsche Bike ausgesucht , sorry, aber das ist die Wahrheit dein Gewicht verträgt sich nicht mit der Übersetzung des Hinterbaus und der Cascade Link wird dein Problem noch verschärfen, da er noch mal höher übersetzt ist.


----------



## Mzungu (21. Januar 2021)

Das ist gemein 😭.
Aber ernsthaft, der Dämpfer darf laut Fox max 350psi. Ich bin bei 300psi und damit mit Klamotten dann wohl bei 30% sag. Da ist doch noch Luft nach oben....


----------



## boris1967 (21. Januar 2021)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Das ist gemein 😭.
> Aber ernsthaft, der Dämpfer darf laut Fox max 350psi. Ich bin bei 300psi und damit mit Klamotten dann wohl bei 30% sag. Da ist doch noch Luft nach oben....


No jo, dann sollte es wohl noch ausgehen 👍. Bin fälschlicherweise von 300 Psi max ausgegangen. Lesen und Verstehen sind halt zwei Paar Schuhe. Dann viel Spaß mit deinem CC-Link.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (24. Januar 2021)

Wie viel Federweg hat das Evo 29 denn mit welchem Hub? 210x50 macht 140, mit dem CC-Link dann 145? 210x55 geht sich dann auch aus? das wären dann 5mm mehr bei einer Übersetzung von 2.6 komm ich dann auf 13 mm mehr Federweg, also bei 153mm raus richtig? Oder stößt bei den vollen 55mm Hub was an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O.MPG (24. Januar 2021)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Wie viel Federweg hat das Evo 29 denn mit welchem Hub? 210x50 macht 140, mit dem CC-Link dann 145? 210x55 geht sich dann auch aus? das wären dann 5mm mehr bei einer Übersetzung von 2.6 komm ich dann auf 13 mm mehr Federweg, also bei 153mm raus richtig? Oder stößt bei den vollen 55mm Hub was an?


So ungefähr kommt das wohl hin. 
Rechnest du allerdings mit Cascade und 55mm Hub, würden die 13mm wohl on top kommen, sprich eher Richtung ~158mm. Da das Ganze nicht linear ist müsste man jetzt die genaue Kurve haben um es zu berechnen.
Wie viel Hub man fahren kann würde ich vorher immer austesten. 
Ist abhängig von Laufradgröße (27,5"/29"), Rahmengröße (S2/S3) sowie dem Material (AL/Carbon).
Laut Cascade können alle EVO ALU Rahmen 55mm Hub. Rest soll man selber checken.



			https://cascadecomponents.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360047417492-Frame-and-Shock-Compatibility-for-the-Specialized-Stumpjumper-LT-Levo-SL-Link-SJLT-1000-SL-


----------



## IIIIQIIII (24. Januar 2021)

Hier die genaue Tabelle.
Hab ihn auch mit 210x55 coil 27,5 167mm . Jetzt kommt noch der 170mm airschaft rein und das Enduro ist fertig.🤗
Top Teil!


----------



## youdontknow (24. Januar 2021)

Fährt jemand mit Spacer im Originaldämpfer und kann dazu etwas an Erfahrung hier teilen? Mir ist der Hinterbau an meinem 27,5er in S2 zu oft am Ende und ich bin jetzt auf diese Spacer gestoßen, die damit wohl Schluß machen können. Der Link liest sich auch interessant, ist mir persönlich aber zu teuer.


----------



## Mzungu (24. Januar 2021)

Mzungu schrieb:


> So Freunde, der dicke Papa hat gerade mal den Begrenzungsring von der Kolbenstange des DPX2 geflext.
> Zunächst - im originalen Zustand macht der Dämpfer wenn er komplett leer ist auch nur 45 mm Hub - nicht wie angegeben 50 mm. Nach abflexen des Ringes kommt er im Leerzustand auf 52,5 mm Hub. Wieder eingebaut macht der Hinterbau mit unbefülltem Dämpfer dann, gemessen HR Achse - Fußboden, genau 150 mm.
> Um ihn auf ~28% SAG zu bringen brauche ich bei meinen 106 kg übrigens 270 psi...


Ich zitiere mich Mal selber. Mit dem CC Link habe ich den Federweg jetzt nicht gemessen. Wobei ich das mit den 45 mm im Nachhinein schon merkwürdig fand. Die Progression wird dadurch nur etwas besser.


----------



## J.O.MPG (24. Januar 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Fährt jemand mit Spacer im Originaldämpfer und kann dazu etwas an Erfahrung hier teilen? Mir ist der Hinterbau an meinem 27,5er in S2 zu oft am Ende und ich bin jetzt auf diese Spacer gestoßen, die damit wohl Schluß machen können. Der Link liest sich auch interessant, ist mir persönlich aber zu teuer.


Mit Original meinst du den DPX2? Also bei mir war bereits ab Werk der größte Spacer verbaut. Solange du nichts geändert hast findest du raus welcher verbaut ist, indem du den vierstelligen Fox Code auf deren Website eingibst.


----------



## youdontknow (25. Januar 2021)

Danke, da werde ich mal nachschauen. Kann man eigentlich einen weiteren Spacer verbauen, sollte wirklich schon einer drin stecken?


----------



## J.O.MPG (26. Januar 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Danke, da werde ich mal nachschauen. Kann man eigentlich einen weiteren Spacer verbauen, sollte wirklich schon einer drin stecken?


Bei den DPX kann man immer nur einen Spacer verbauen, daher gibt es die in verschiedenen Größen.


----------



## youdontknow (26. Januar 2021)

Description: 2019, FLOAT DPX2, P-S, A, 3pos, Evol LV, Specialized, Stumpjumper EVO 27.5, 210, 52.5, *0.9 Spacer*, CM, DRL, Rezi M+ F M+, Standard Logo, N/M

Ich kann also davon ausgehen, dass bereits ein Spacer drin steckt, richtig?
Die FOX Seite ist ja überfüllt mit Infos (von denen ich nicht viel verstehe   ).


----------



## J.O.MPG (26. Januar 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Description: 2019, FLOAT DPX2, P-S, A, 3pos, Evol LV, Specialized, Stumpjumper EVO 27.5, 210, 52.5, *0.9 Spacer*, CM, DRL, Rezi M+ F M+, Standard Logo, N/M
> 
> Ich kann also davon ausgehen, dass bereits ein Spacer drin steckt, richtig?
> Die FOX Seite ist ja überfüllt mit Infos (von denen ich nicht viel verstehe   ).


Im Prinzip kannst du da alle Spezifikationen deines Däpfers auslesen. 
Genau, da ist zur Zeit ein 0.9in³ Spacer verbaut. Der größte Spacer hat 1.02in³, den könntest du also mal probieren.

Ich hab die DPX Spacer irgendwann mal vermessen und nachkonstruiert gehabt. Solltest du irgendwie an einen 3D Drucker kommen oder selbst sogar einen haben, kann ich dir die Datei schicken und du druckst dir das Teil. Fahre seit Jahren ohne Probleme mit gedruckten Spacern in meinen Dämpfern ;-)


----------



## danielg40 (27. Januar 2021)

Hi,

Schonmal jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit Coil und progressiver Feder im 29er Alu EVO ?

z.B Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate mit 55mm Hub und in Verbindung mit einer weissen Cane Creek VALT Progressiven Spring?

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (1. Februar 2021)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob in den originalen Roval Felgen bereits Tubelessband verbaut ist?


----------



## hackl (1. Februar 2021)

Auf meinem montierten stand „tubless ready“ drauf


----------



## ToppaHarley (1. Februar 2021)

Wenn es das geklebte Speci Band ist, dann ist es tubeless fähig.


----------



## IIIIQIIII (1. Februar 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand, ob in den originalen Roval Felgen bereits Tubelessband verbaut ist?


Ist nur ein Spannband , hält schlecht. Ich habe damals das Vand entfernt und eins zum aufkleben genommen (stans + stans tublessventile)


----------



## ToppaHarley (1. Februar 2021)

IIIIQIIII schrieb:


> Ist nur ein Spannband , hält schlecht. Ich habe damals das Vand entfernt und eins zum aufkleben genommen (stans + stans tublessventile)


Guck lieber mal nach, bevor du was bestellst. Bei mir war serienmäßig das geklebte verbaut!


----------



## Typ17 (16. Februar 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Suche einen Cascade Link für mein 2020iger Evo. Wenn jemand einen verkaufen möchte, bitte pm.

Lieben Dank

Jochen


----------



## Flash_Matze (17. Februar 2021)

Typ17 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> Suche einen Cascade Link für mein 2020iger Evo. Wenn jemand einen verkaufen möchte, bitte pm.
> 
> ...


Cascade C. hat jetzt endlich eine Seite für den EU Markt und beliefern jetzt auch kostenlos! Ich denke die haben ein zweites Werk in der EU eröffnet, Zoll usw. fällt jetzt weg.
Ich hab gestern bestellt und bin gespannt!


----------



## youdontknow (17. Februar 2021)

Naja, ob sich ein weiteres Werk rentiert mit dem Verkauf von ein paar solcher Links bezweifle ich.
Aber zum eigentlichen Thema (hab mich jetzt erst wirklich damit beschäftigt):

Einem 27.5er EVO mit Seriendämpfer zaubert der Link 160mm Federweg ins Heck?!? 

Hat das jemand so verbaut bzw. kann das bestätigen?


----------



## ernmar (17. Februar 2021)

Perfekt, gleich mal zugeschlagen. Bisher hat haben mich die hohen Versandkosten und das Zollthema davon abgehalten =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (17. Februar 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Naja, ob sich ein weiteres Werk rentiert mit dem Verkauf von ein paar solcher Links bezweifle ich.
> Aber zum eigentlichen Thema (hab mich jetzt erst wirklich damit beschäftigt):
> 
> Einem 27.5er EVO mit Seriendämpfer zaubert der Link 160mm Federweg ins Heck?!?
> ...


Eigentlich hast du garnicht so unrecht, ich denke die haben ein Kooperationsvertrag mit irgendeinem Werk und verkaufen die Teile jetzt auf den EU Markt. Es gibt viele Wege in der EU sowas schnell aufzubauen. Ich freu mich darüber, jetzt wird endlich die Herstellung von Radteilen auf den EU Markt ausgeweitet.


----------



## danielg40 (17. Februar 2021)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Schonmal jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit Coil und progressiver Feder im 29er Alu EVO ?
> 
> ...


Dazu niemand was?
Keiner mit progressiver Feder unterwegs...


----------



## IIIIQIIII (17. Februar 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Naja, ob sich ein weiteres Werk rentiert mit dem Verkauf von ein paar solcher Links bezweifle ich.
> Aber zum eigentlichen Thema (hab mich jetzt erst wirklich damit beschäftigt):
> 
> Einem 27.5er EVO mit Seriendämpfer zaubert der Link 160mm Federweg ins Heck?!?
> ...


Ja bei dem Standart Dämpfer (210×52,5).
ich selbst habe einen Coildämpfer (210×55) verbaut. So kommen sogar 167mm zustande. Gabel ist auf 170mm getravelt.


----------



## J.O.MPG (17. Februar 2021)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Dazu niemand was?
> Keiner mit progressiver Feder unterwegs...



Gibt auf jeden Fall ein paar kurze Infos dazu hier im Thread, einfach mal durchsuchen.
Zum Beispiel hier.


----------



## danielg40 (17. Februar 2021)

Ich kenne den ganzen Thread,,,,aber wirklich Infos mit Coil und progressiver Feder ohne Cascade gibts nicht;-)

Hab den Coil jetzt aber schon daheim mit Vault Feder;-)


----------



## FrozenSmoke (28. Februar 2021)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zur NX Kurbel. Welches Tretlager kommt denn in den Rahmen? Momentan ist ja DUB verbaut, kann ich auch ein GXP Lager verbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (28. Februar 2021)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zur NX Kurbel. Welches Tretlager kommt denn in den Rahmen? Momentan ist ja DUB verbaut, kann ich auch ein GXP Lager verbauen?


Der Rahmen hat BSA 73mm. 
Ob das jetzt DUB oder GXP is, is wohl egal, muss dann halt zur Kurbel passen.


----------



## youdontknow (17. März 2021)

Möchte vielleicht noch jemand seinen Cascade Link loswerden ?


----------



## youdontknow (26. März 2021)

Ich würde gern mal ein ovales Kettenblatt ausprobieren.
Ist ein Boost mit 6mm Offset das Richtige?
in der Anleitung habe ich nichts darüber gefunden.


----------



## kevin_ossig (26. März 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal ein ovales Kettenblatt ausprobieren.
> Ist ein Boost mit 6mm Offset das Richtige?
> in der Anleitung habe ich nichts darüber gefunden.


Boost hat 3mm offset


----------



## youdontknow (26. März 2021)

kevin_ossig schrieb:


> Boost hat 3mm offset


Okay danke, wieder was gelernt . Also ist die Frage ja, Boost oder nicht?


----------



## kevin_ossig (26. März 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Okay, wäre also dann ein Boost Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset das Richtige fürs Stumpi?


Jap


----------



## fr-andi (26. März 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Okay danke, wieder was gelernt . Also ist die Frage ja, Boost oder nicht?


du beantwortest es dir doch selbst, indem du sagst, dass du was gelernt hast


----------



## danielg40 (4. April 2021)

Moinsen, 

Problem!!!
Hab mir gestern den Hinterbau von meinem 2018er Alu Stumpi EVO 29 S2 verdellt.
Und zwar die obere Druckstrebe vom Hinterbau, die Seat Stay.

Finde online keine Teilenummer oder generell nichts. 

Hat mir zufällig jemand die Teilenummer, kennt den Preis oder hat zufällig ein defekten Hauptrahmen, und die Strebe über?;-);-)

Cheers....

Frohe Ostern


----------



## ilfer (9. April 2021)

ilfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1151140
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1151134Anhang anzeigen 1151133Anhang anzeigen 1151135Anhang anzeigen 1151137
> 
> Mein Specialized Stumpjumper EVO Alu 29 / S3  / Frameset 2020 in satin cast battleship/cool grey / Öhlins RXF 36 Coil EVO 160 mm / Cane Creek DBair CS 210x55 mm (ca. 160 mm) / Roval Traverse SL Fattie 29 Radsatz & Specialized Butcher/Eliminator Grid Trail 29x2.6 / S-Works DH riser bar 780 mm / Deity Copperhead Vorbau 31.8x65 mm & Knuckleduster Griffe / SRAM XX1 Eagle 1x12 Kurbeln & Schaltung & Code RSC Bremsen 200/200 / Carbonice Max&Moritz Schellen / Shift up 32T oval Kettenblatt / Garbaruk 10-52 Kassette / Specialized Command Post 34.9x160 & Henge Expert Sattel / OneUp Comp Pedale / Trickstuff Power 840 pads / 14.6 kg komplett


Ich habe mein EVO zwischenzeitlich nochmal ziemlich umgebaut. Zum einen weil ich Teile für ein anderes Bike verwenden wollte, zum andern weil ich mit manchen Sachen nicht so happy war. Aktuell steht es so da:









Mein Specialized Stumpjumper EVO Alu 29 / S3 / Frameset 2020 in satin cast battleship/cool grey / Rock Shox Pike Ultimate 160 mm / Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate 210x50 mm / Roval Traverse Fattie 29 Alu-Radsatz / Specialized Butcher Grid Trail 29x2.6 vorne / Specialized Eliminator Grid Trail 29x2.3 hinten / S-Works DH riser bar 780 mm / Deity Copperhead Vorbau 31.8x50 mm & Knuckleduster Griffe / SRAM GX Eagle 1x12 170 mm DUB Kurbeln & XX1 Eagle Schaltung & Code RSC Bremsen 200/200 / Garbaruk 10-52 12-fach Kassette / Specialized Command Post 34.9x160 & Henge Expert Sattel / OneUp Comp Pedale / Trickstuff Power 840 pads / 14.2 kg komplett

Eventuell bau ich demnächst noch auf die aktuelle GX Eagle um, weil die farblich so extrem gut zum Lack passt


----------



## clemsi (13. April 2021)

@ilfer 
Mit was warst du nicht so happy?
Ich überlege schon eine Weile, ob ich die Gabel (Rhythm) upgraden soll - also entweder Tausch gegen eine andere oder ein Tuning/Kartuschenwechsel; auch ein Umbau auf Coil (Smashpot, Z1 Kit) hatte ich schon mal überlegt, aber konnte mich bisher nicht wirklich entscheiden.
Ich finde die Rhythm im Prinzip eine gute Gabel, aber da geht noch was (Traktion, Sensibilität usw). Was meint ihr? Grip2 Kartusche? Dann ist aber die Luft(feder)Seite immer noch die selbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (13. April 2021)

clemsi schrieb:


> @ilfer
> Mit was warst du nicht so happy?
> Ich überlege schon eine Weile, ob ich die Gabel (Rhythm) upgraden soll - also entweder Tausch gegen eine andere oder ein Tuning/Kartuschenwechsel; auch ein Umbau auf Coil (Smashpot, Z1 Kit) hatte ich schon mal überlegt, aber konnte mich bisher nicht wirklich entscheiden.
> Ich finde die Rhythm im Prinzip eine gute Gabel, aber da geht noch was (Traktion, Sensibilität usw). Was meint ihr? Grip2 Kartusche? Dann ist aber die Luft(feder)Seite immer noch die selbe.


Ich hatte kein Standard-EVO. Habe es zuerst mit einer Öhlins Coil aufgebaut. Die war mir deutlich zu progressiv (!), daher Rückrüstung auf die Rock Shox Sachen, mit denen ich den Rahmen gekauft habe.


----------



## davidhellmann (16. April 2021)

hach, mich hat es wieder erwischt. hab mein evo 29 s3 letztes jahr verkauft und mir ein Santa 5010 geholt und denke jetzt wieder drüber nach zurück auf das evo zu wechseln. fahre einfach zu wenig und dann hab ich doch lieber was, das mir im Bikepark mehr spass bereitet. Plan war mit dem 5010 mehr touren zu fahren aber fahre fast nur Rennrad / Gravel.

Das neue Evo wäre super aber wenn mag ich eher alu. denke nicht das da nochwas nachkommt?
Jetzt ist die Frage ob 27 oder 29 s3. Ist mal wer beide gefahren? das 29 ist schon geil gewesen aber mich würde mal dr vergleich zum 27er interessieren. 

Thema Dämpfer. Hab gelesen das ein paar Coils gebrochen sind. welcher ist denn noch freigegeben fürs evo? Und was ist der geeigneteste Air dämpfer den man sich reinschrauben sollte.

und das 27er könnte man mullet fahren mit 29er 140er gabel? sollte net so viel an der geo machen oder?


Bin grad noch etwas am abwegen und eher unsicher was ich will. Alternative wäre noch das Raaw Jibb


----------



## ilfer (16. April 2021)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> hach, mich hat es wieder erwischt. hab mein evo 29 s3 letztes jahr verkauft und mir ein Santa 5010 geholt und denke jetzt wieder drüber nach zurück auf das evo zu wechseln. fahre einfach zu wenig und dann hab ich doch lieber was, das mir im Bikepark mehr spass bereitet. Plan war mit dem 5010 mehr touren zu fahren aber fahre fast nur Rennrad / Gravel.
> 
> Das neue Evo wäre super aber wenn mag ich eher alu. denke nicht das da nochwas nachkommt?
> Jetzt ist die Frage ob 27 oder 29 s3. Ist mal wer beide gefahren? das 29 ist schon geil gewesen aber mich würde mal dr vergleich zum 27er interessieren.
> ...


Was für ne Rahmengröße brauchst Du, David?


----------



## davidhellmann (16. April 2021)

S3 wenn. Tendiere aber zum 27er mehr


----------



## ilfer (16. April 2021)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> S3 wenn. Tendiere aber zum 27er mehr


Kauf den Brocken hier :-D








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Wetzlar finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## davidhellmann (16. April 2021)

ilfer schrieb:


> Kauf den Brocken hier :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo mit dem bin ich eh schon in kontakt. hehe


----------



## Stefan0103 (16. April 2021)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Thema Dämpfer. Hab gelesen das ein paar Coils gebrochen sind. welcher ist denn noch freigegeben fürs evo? Und was ist der geeigneteste Air dämpfer den man sich reinschrauben sollte.
> 
> und das 27er könnte man mullet fahren mit 29er 140er gabel? sollte net so viel an der geo machen oder?


Coil Dämpfer mein aktueller Stand: Öhlins, Push und EXT.
Ohne CC Link fand ich den RS Air mit MST + Megneg richtig gut. (Habe ich aktuell auch noch im Kenevo ... läuft). Mit dem CC Link bin ich damals auf den RS Coil mit MST + Sprindex gewechselt - lief auch ordentlich.

Mullet hatte ich beim 27.5" mal probiert - ja kann man machen - aber kein vgl. bsp. zum Status was direkt dafür ausgelegt ist.


----------



## ilfer (16. April 2021)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Coil Dämpfer mein aktueller Stand: Öhlins, Push und EXT.
> Ohne CC Link fand ich den RS Air mit MST + Megneg richtig gut. (Habe ich aktuell auch noch im Kenevo ... läuft). Mit dem CC Link bin ich damals auf den RS Coil mit MST + Sprindex gewechselt - lief auch ordentlich.
> 
> Mullet hatte ich beim 27.5" mal probiert - ja kann man machen - aber kein vgl. bsp. zum Status was direkt dafür ausgelegt ist.


RS Air mit Megneg? Den Super Deluxe? Kennst du den normalen ohne Megneg zum Vergleich? Merkt man da nen deutlichen Unterschied?


----------



## Stefan0103 (16. April 2021)

Beim EVO bin ich vom DPX2 direkt auf den RS MST mit MegNeg gewechselt und dann kurz danach auf den CC Link mit Coil. War einfach stimmiger für das Shutteln und Bikepark fahren.

Den normalen ohne MegNeg hatte ich zuletzt kurz im Kenevo gefahren. Das hat jetzt auch nicht so die Endprogression. CC Link gibt es keinen "offiziellen" dafür. In dem waren alle Tokens drin und ist viel zu schnell durchgerauscht und halt das übliche verhärten bei schnellen Schlägen -> jetzt mit MegNeg und MST läuft der ordentlich im Kenevo.

Die MegNeg passt nicht immer - aber bei Rahmen mit wenig Progression hast du eine gute Chance das es gut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O.MPG (18. April 2021)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> hach, mich hat es wieder erwischt. hab mein evo 29 s3 letztes jahr verkauft und mir ein Santa 5010 geholt und denke jetzt wieder drüber nach zurück auf das evo zu wechseln. fahre einfach zu wenig und dann hab ich doch lieber was, das mir im Bikepark mehr spass bereitet. Plan war mit dem 5010 mehr touren zu fahren aber fahre fast nur Rennrad / Gravel.
> 
> Das neue Evo wäre super aber wenn mag ich eher alu. denke nicht das da nochwas nachkommt?
> Jetzt ist die Frage ob 27 oder 29 s3. Ist mal wer beide gefahren? das 29 ist schon geil gewesen aber mich würde mal dr vergleich zum 27er interessieren.
> ...



Hab jetzt auch ein paar Dämpfer durchprobiert:

Fox DHX2 mit Stock link war super soft zum Beginn aber auch gegen Ende des Federwegs, hat mir nicht so getaugt. Gegenhalt im Midstroke war furchtbar, ziemliches Wippen und viele Aufsetzer mit dem Pedal.
Daraufhin hab ich einen DPX2 mit RX Tune mit Stock sowie CC Link probiert. Deutlich effizienter als der DHX2 aber das Rad fühlte sich lange nicht so satt an. CC Link schafft da etwas Abhilfe also imsgesamt schon etwas besser als mit Stock Link.

Aktuelles Setup ist Push 11/6 mit CC Link.
Der push funktioniert soweit echt super, auch mit sehr wenig Druckstufe kaum wippen, deutlich effizienter als der Fox Stahlfeder.
Allerdings ist mir das selbst in Kombination mit Cascade Link zumindest bei sehr aggressivem Fahren etwas zu linear. Werd da wohl jetzt mal noch eine progressive Canecreek Feder probieren. Ansonsten wohl oder übel zum Luftdämpfer zurück.


----------



## die fred (19. April 2021)

Heyho,
Danke für die ausführliche Berichterstattung. Bin mal gespannt, ob’s die Feder rausholen kann.
Ich fahre den Standard DPX2 und kann mich nicht beschweren. Bei der Gabel habe ich reichlich Tokens verbaut, aber hinten nix geändert. Und bin damit happy. Und das Einsatzgebiet erstreckt sich auch auf Bikeparktaugliche Strecken...
Vermutlich habe ich einfach kein Gefühl 😆


----------



## bayealpd (5. Mai 2021)

Hab mal andere Reifen drauf.


----------



## IIIIQIIII (5. Mai 2021)

bayealpd schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1265422
> Hab mal andere Reifen drauf.


Schicke Felgen!
Wollte die auch haben. 
Allerdings dann noch mit den weißen Onza Porcupine und eine silberne pike🤗


----------



## danielg40 (5. Mai 2021)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Problem!!!
> Hab mir gestern den Hinterbau von meinem 2018er Alu Stumpi EVO 29 S2 verdellt.
> ...




Hihi,
Niemand was liegen?

Strebe gibts Neu Bei Specialized für 199€, allerdings ausnahmslos nur in Schwarz mit der Teilenummer: S185000007

Niemand einen kompletten gebrochenen Rahmen?;-)


----------



## J.O.MPG (5. Mai 2021)

bayealpd schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1265422
> Hab mal andere Reifen drauf.


Mega schicke Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oachkatzl123 (12. Mai 2021)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob beim Alu-EVO in S2 ein Fox X2 reinpassen würde?


----------



## clemsi (25. Mai 2021)

Moin,
hat eigentlich noch jemand Probleme mit einem ständig lockeren Steuersatz?
Ich habe vor zwei  Wochen mal die orig Lager getauscht (liefen beide etwas rauh) gegen no-Name Lager in der gleichen Abmessung. Letzte Woche hatte ich von meinem Händler zwei Acros Lager bekommen (die no Name Lager waren nur eine Übergangslösung), von diesen passt aber nur das untere Lager (das obere baut zu hoch). 
Jetzt habe ich einen Mix, welcher aber so einen ganz kleinen Spalt (siehe Foto, ca .5 mm) erzeugt. 





Keine Ahnung, ob der mit den orig Lagern auch schon da war, aber die Kappe muss vermutlich Plan aufliegen?
Wer hat denn schon mal die Lager ersetzt und durch welche? Was kann man tun, damit wenn das obere Lager eine andere Höhe hat?
Vielen Dank ✌️


----------



## ernmar (25. Mai 2021)

der Spalt dort ist normal. Das habe ich bei meinem Evo auch. Die Dichtlippe sitzt aber innen auf dem Lager auf und dichtet ab. Sieht irgendwie komisch aus, scheint aber vom Hersteller so gewollt zu sein.


----------



## narf41 (5. Juli 2021)

Hallo EVO-Fahrer.
Ich habe noch ein niegelnagelneues 2020er Modell erstehen können. Habe die letzten Tage schon den Thread durchgestöbert und viele Infos erfahren.
Mit welchem SAG fährt sich das EVO denn am besten (mit Standard-Link)?
Einsatzbereich sind fast ausschließlich Parks (Flowtrails bis Enduro-Line, bisschen springen, bisschen droppen), da ich hier vor Ort wegen meiner Schwerbehinderung fast nur e-MTB nutze.
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## clemsi (5. Juli 2021)

bayealpd schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1265422
> Hab mal andere Reifen drauf.


Warst du in Saalbach am WE? Ich meine, deine kiste dort erspäht zu haben 🤔


----------



## bayealpd (6. Juli 2021)

clemsi schrieb:


> Warst du in Saalbach am WE? Ich meine, deine kiste dort erspäht zu haben 🤔


Ja war dort. War mal wieder top 👍


----------



## youdontknow (6. Juli 2021)

Falls noch jemand einen Cascade Link zu verkaufen hat, kann sich gerne bei mir gemeldet werden.


----------



## sluette (6. Juli 2021)

clemsi schrieb:


> ...
> hat eigentlich noch jemand Probleme mit einem ständig lockeren Steuersatz?
> ...



Falls du eine Standard Einschlagkralle verbaut hast, würde ich die mal zB gegen einen Head Doctor von Hope tauschen. Gibt vielleicht noch andere Fabrikate aber den Head Doctor kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## concita (7. Juli 2021)

sluette schrieb:


> Falls du eine Standard Einschlagkralle verbaut hast, würde ich die mal zB gegen einen Head Doctor von Hope tauschen. Gibt vielleicht noch andere Fabrikate aber den Head Doctor kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.


... soll das heissen dass das vermeintlich an der kralle läge oder nur alternativvorschlag?


----------



## sluette (7. Juli 2021)

Da gibt’s ja diverse Diskussionen zu und viele sagen es kann nicht an der Kralle liegen denn die Klemmung übernimmt ja der Vorbau. Egal, ich würde es mal probieren. Mein Sohn ist so im typischen Fabio Wibmer Fanboyalter und springt mit seinem Bike momentan jede Treppe die er sieht. Früher habe ich nach jeder Fahrt das Lagerspiel einstellen müssen, mit dem HeadDoctor gibt’s das Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (8. Juli 2021)

sluette schrieb:


> nicht an der Kralle liegen denn die Klemmung übernimmt ja der Vorbau.


So ist es ja eigentlich auch. 
Wenn mans genau nimmt, müsst das Problem ja dann auch weg sein, wenn man den Vorbau etwas stärker klemmt, bzw man müsste ja das Problem haben, dass der Lenker/ Vorbau sich ständig verdreht.


----------



## clemsi (8. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht klemmt der Renthal Apex mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so gut (ist auch nicht mehr der Jüngste). Ich denke, wenn ein Tausch der Kralle  etwas Abhilfe schafft, dann vermutlich deswegen, weil diese eine evtl schwache Vorbauklemmung etwas kompensiert? Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären 🤔

Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken, das Rad von 160mm / ~155mm wieder zurück zubauen zu den ursprünglichen 150/140mm - mir isst es aktuell etwas zu viel DH und zu wenig trail (selbst im high mode). Ein angleset gibt es nicht für das Evo?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Juli 2021)

oder so wie bei Oma und Obba - da hilft haftcreme auch...






						Syntace Friction Paste Haftpaste 20g günstig kaufen
					

Syntace Friction Paste Haftpaste 20g online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen.




					www.hibike.de
				




aber, ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass über den Monsterhebel der Gabel und den Lagerkonus der Vorbau nach "oben" geschoben wird, wenn irgendwo anders zu viel spiel ist oder was nicht passt. Das Speci System mit der integrierten Lagerschale ist da auch schon a bissl prädestiniert....


----------



## Bugsbenni (9. Juli 2021)

Klar wird da sehr viel Kraft durch die Kralle übertragen, der vorbau kann das nie alleine klemmen. Kommt immer wieder vor, daß die Kralle höher und höher rutscht. Die original Kralle ist leider auch nicht die beste (zu weich). Ist aber mit einer guten Kralle leicht in den Griff zu kriegen.


----------



## anti89 (10. Juli 2021)

Hi 
Kann mir jemand sagen welche scheibengröße am Rahmen freigegeben ist 
LG


----------



## youdontknow (10. Juli 2021)

Was meinst du mit freigegeben? Out of the Box sind 200er Teller drauf, was für sämtliche Szenarien ausreicht.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. Juli 2021)

Bugsbenni schrieb:


> Klar wird da sehr viel Kraft durch die Kralle übertragen, der vorbau kann das nie alleine klemmen. Kommt immer wieder vor, daß die Kralle höher und höher rutscht. Die original Kralle ist leider auch nicht die beste (zu weich). Ist aber mit einer guten Kralle leicht in den Griff zu kriegen.


Ne, die soll eigentlich nix halten während der Fahrt....


----------



## Mzungu (12. Juli 2021)

Jemand Erfahrung mit dem dvo Jade und cascade Link?


----------



## boris1967 (24. Juli 2021)

Moin,
Weiß jemand zufällig die Speichenlänge des original LRS am Hinterrad?

Edith sagt: hat sich erledigt, falls es wen interessiert:  282mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hackl (2. August 2021)

Hallo
Kann mir wer nen realistischen Preis nennen für ein gebrauchtes stumpi evo S2 27,5 rahmenset? Hät übrigens eins abzugeben


----------



## sluette (2. August 2021)

Momentan ist doch eher "Verkäufer" als "Käufer" Markt. Ich habe mein 2018er Evo 29" (in sehr gutem Zustand) letztes Jahr im November für 1500€ verkauft.


----------



## hackl (2. August 2021)

Na dann is jetz ein schnäppchen im bikemarkt


----------



## danielg40 (2. August 2021)

Weiß jemand ob die EVO  27,5 und 29er Hinterbauten (Zugstrebe und Druckstrebe )genau identisch sind?
;-)


----------



## Flash_Matze (13. August 2021)

Also wer doch ein Cascaden Link in schwarz braucht, verkaufe eins!


----------



## biker-wug (14. August 2021)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Also wer doch ein Cascaden Link in schwarz braucht, verkaufe eins!


Jetzt bist 6 Tage zu spät dran, hab meinen letzten Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag war er geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (14. August 2021)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Jetzt bist 6 Tage zu spät dran, hab meinen letzten Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag war er geliefert.


Viel Spaß- der Hinterbau ist ein Träumchen damit


----------



## biker-wug (14. August 2021)

Ich bin es erst einmal gefahren, mit dem Cascade Link, aber da hat er mit schon gefallen, bei Sprüngen bin ich nicht so tief durchgesackt in Verbindung mit dem Öhlins Dämpfer. 

Damit ist das Bike mindestens noch für die Saison 2022 gesetzt, wenn nicht sogar noch länger!!


----------



## Flash_Matze (14. August 2021)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich bin es erst einmal gefahren, mit dem Cascade Link, aber da hat er mit schon gefallen, bei Sprüngen bin ich nicht so tief durchgesackt in Verbindung mit dem Öhlins Dämpfer.
> 
> Damit ist das Bike mindestens noch für die Saison 2022 gesetzt, wenn nicht sogar noch länger!!


Also ich war begeistert von diesem Link, der funktioniert spürbar in jeder Situation. Der Link soll laut Cascade den Hinterbau beinahe an das neue Stumpjumper Evo gleich setzen!


----------



## biker-wug (14. August 2021)

Ich bin wie gesagt nur 1x gefahren bis jetzt, da war aber alles dabei, viel gekurbel, ein paar Trails im Möderntal, also gebaute. Dazu noch ein paar Hometrails.


----------



## DerohneName (14. August 2021)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich bin es erst einmal gefahren, mit dem Cascade Link, aber da hat er mit schon gefallen, bei Sprüngen bin ich nicht so tief durchgesackt in Verbindung mit dem Öhlins Dämpfer.
> 
> Damit ist das Bike mindestens noch für die Saison 2022 gesetzt, wenn nicht sogar noch länger!!


Er gibt weniger Federweg frei und ist vor allem über Wurzelfelder etc spürbar besser aufgrund besserer Traktion. 
Mit dem Öhlins sicher bellissimo


----------



## ilfer (18. August 2021)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Also wer doch ein Cascaden Link in schwarz braucht, verkaufe eins!


Ist der noch zu haben? Wenn ja schreib mir mal


----------



## Flash_Matze (19. August 2021)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ist der noch zu haben? Wenn ja schreib mir mal


Der ist leider schon verkauft und kauft euch den Link. Der hilft viel beim Evo oder Stumpjumper. Bei den neuen Modelle würde ich es eher nicht kaufen, Verbesserung nur um 10-20% von der Progression. Da merkt keiner die Verbesserung.


----------



## ilfer (31. August 2021)

Moin!
Ich bin recht günstig an einen Öhlins TTX22 Dämpfer gekommen, Modell 1892 210x50 mm.
Verbaut ist eine 18075-13 Feder.
Optisch gefällt's mir mega gut im EVO und es fährt sich auch echt toll auf Endurotrails.

In der Feinabstimmung ist mir jetzt aber aufgefallen, dass es ja
1. auch einen speziellen Dämpfer fürs Stumpjumper gibt... wo liegt der genaue Unterschied zum universellen? Ist da wirklich was verstärkt oder fehlt beim spezifischen einfach nur die untere Gleitlagerbuchse?
2. Bin mir mit der Federhärte unsicher... laut Specialized-Tabelle sollte die Feder für Fahrer um 88 kg passen. Ich habe mit fahrfertigen 82 kg aber etwas weniger und drücke den Sag mit unvorgespannter Feder schon auf ca. 40 %. Der Öhlins Suspension Calculator rät mir bei 30% Sag und dem Stumpi EVO 29 sogar zur deutlich härteren Feder 18076-15 (100N/mm, 571lbs/in, 50mm). Was würdet Ihr tun?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (31. August 2021)

Härtere Feder. Vorspannen is immer so a bissl ... Naja...

UND des EVO is eh schon zu tief......


----------



## ernmar (31. August 2021)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ist der noch zu haben? Wenn ja schreib mir mal


Ich habe auch einen zu verkaufen. Bei Interesse schreibe mir ein PN. Der Link war nur wenige Wochen montiert und wird jetzt auch nur verkauft weil ich mein Evo verkaufe. Falls da jemand Interesse an einem Evo Rahmen in S2 und raw Interesse hat, einfach PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (31. August 2021)

ilfer schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich bin recht günstig an einen Öhlins TTX22 Dämpfer gekommen, Modell 1892 210x50 mm.
> Verbaut ist eine 18075-13 Feder.
> Optisch gefällt's mir mega gut im EVO und es fährt sich auch echt toll auf Endurotrails.
> ...


Hi, ich hab ja den Öhlins im normalen Stumpi, wiege 82kg und hab die 571lbs Feder drin. Die Feder für 57mm Hub, weil die andere nicht lieferbar war. Die weichere hab ich auch daheim, mir viel zu weich.


----------



## ilfer (31. August 2021)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab ja den Öhlins im normalen Stumpi, wiege 82kg und hab die 571lbs Feder drin. Die Feder für 57mm Hub, weil die andere nicht lieferbar war. Die weichere hab ich auch daheim, mir viel zu weich.


Welche Nummer ist das genau und wieviel SAG hast Du?


----------



## biker-wug (31. August 2021)

ilfer schrieb:


> Welche Nummer ist das genau und wieviel SAG hast Du?


Ist die 18075-15

SAG kann ich dir exakt ehrlich gesagt gar nicht sagen, so 30%

Öhlins Suspension Kalkulator

Den kennst vermutlich. Da musst mal rumspielen, wenn ich 88kg Fahrfertig angebe mit 30% SAG kommt die 605lbs Feder als Vorschlag, bei 32% kommt die 571lbs Feder.

Hatte auch schon mal ne Feder mit 610lbs drin, das war mir dann nicht soft genug.


----------



## ilfer (31. August 2021)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ist die 18075-15
> 
> SAG kann ich dir exakt ehrlich gesagt gar nicht sagen, so 30%
> 
> ...


Danke Dir!
Ich hab grad bei Bike24 die 605er Feder günstig bestellt und schaus mir mal an. Beim Evo ists vielleicht eh besser etwas härter zu fahren wegen der fehlenden Progression.

Bin eh noch am Überlegen wo die Reise hingeht… alternativ zum Öhlins liegt noch der Rock Shox Super Deluxe Air hier und ein Cane Creek DBair-IL Stumpjumper Version… der wär halt locker mal 500g leichter als der Öhlins und tendenziell progressiver.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (31. August 2021)

Bei der Kennlinie mit Original-wippe versteh ich eh nicht wie des mit Stahlfeder hinhaut - zumindest mit dem DHX2 waren Durchschläge die Regel bei sonst guter Performance.

Des float x2 ist aber Bombe - nicht so feinfühlig aber man bekommt den hinterbau damit sauber abgestimmt...

Gilt nur bei original Wippe zum der anderen kann ich nix sagen...


----------



## biker-wug (1. September 2021)

Ich hatte anfangs auch ab und an Durchschläge, mit etwas mehr Druckstufe ging es dann. 
Jetzt hab ich den Cascade Link drin.
Damit hat sich das erledigt.


----------



## FreerideOlli (4. September 2021)

Hi falls noch jemand einen cascade link ab zu geben hat ich hätte Interesse 

Lg Oliver


----------



## youdontknow (5. September 2021)

Wer hat Erfahrung mit Mullet am Evo? 
Mit der verbauten FOX Rythm dürfte es eh nicht gehen und man benötigt eine 29er Gabel.


----------



## Kel (9. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen, wie schützt ihr euren Hinterbau beim Evo Carbon, vor allem den Bereich zwischen Sattelrohr und Schwinge, dort wo dieser Mini Gummipfpfoffer ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gio90 (13. Oktober 2021)

Mal ne Frage an die RS-(super Deluxe)Dämpfer Besitzer: welchen tune empfehlt ihr denn?🧐






						RockShox Super Deluxe Select+ Debon Air 210x55mm Dämpfer für Santa Cruz Heckler 2020+ Sonderangebot
					

RockShox ▶ Super Deluxe Select+ Metric Dämpfer mit Plattform für Uphills, justierbare Druckstufe & Maxima Plush Schmierung.




					www.bike24.de
				




Könnte das passen? Oder zu langsam 🤨


----------



## ilfer (14. Oktober 2021)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> ...Durch die gedrehte untere Dämpferaufnahme bzw das Wegfallen eines Drehgelenks in der Rahmenkinematik/Dämpferanlenkung erhöht sich die Belastung auf die Kolbenstange bei allen aktuellen Specialized Rädern. Es muss hier explizit auf eine Freigabe des Herstellers geachtet werden, da sonst das Risiko eines Nachgebens der Kolbenstange bei Spitzenbelastungen/Bottom Out sehr hoch ist. Die Hersteller konstruieren die Dämpfer dann im Innenleben wirklich anders. Sprich z. B. ein Öhlins TTX22M Universal wird ein anderes Innenleben haben als der TTX22M, der explizit in der SBC74 Edition für die aktuellen Stumpjumper Modelle angeboten wird.


Zur Info: Ich habe mal bei Öhlins Deutschland nachgefragt. Der Öhlins TTX22M für Stumpjumper 2019 ist lediglich etwas anders abgestimmt als der TTX22M universal 210x50. Kein anderen oder verstärkten Bauteile.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (14. Oktober 2021)

Gio90 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die RS-(super Deluxe)Dämpfer Besitzer: welchen tune empfehlt ihr denn?🧐
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann den verbauten Tune nicht in der Beschreibung finden.
Fürs Standard-Stumpy wird Low/Low verbaut (klick), weiß allerdings nicht, ob das auch fürs Evo gilt.

Der SD braucht allerdings (zumindest bei mir) einiges an Zuwendung, bin noch am Rumprobieren mit dem MegNeg-Kit, nächste Station wäre dann Shimstack-Tuning, falls ich mit ersterem nicht auf einen grünen Zweig und endlich ins Plüsch-Paradies mit genug Gegenhalt komme.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab schon sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einem sdlx ult gemacht vorausgesetzt der ist richtig konfiguriert (Luftkammer etc.)

Es war allerdings schon der :






						2022 Rockshox Super Deluxe - Pinkbike Forum
					

2022 Rockshox Super Deluxe in All Mountain, Enduro & Cross-Country




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## IIIIQIIII (29. Dezember 2021)

Da ich nun auf das 2022 Stumpjumper Evo al elite  umgestiegen bin  gebe ich meinen cascade link ab. Verkaufe ich auf eBay Kleinanzeigen .
Ebenfalls noch einen passenden Fox van Performance mit 210x55.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (25. Februar 2022)

Servus, suche eine neue Speiche für mein Stumpjumper Evo 2019 mit Specialized Roval 29 Laufradsatz. Ist das silberne Modell. Bin leider gerade nicht bei meinem Rad und kann nachmessen. Kennt jemand zufällig die Daten die ich brauche um eine Nachzubestellen? Nippel würde ich auch am liebsten noch kaufen. Kenne mich leider mit Laufrädern kaum aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (25. Februar 2022)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Servus, suche eine neue Speiche für mein Stumpjumper Evo 2019 mit Specialized Roval 29 Laufradsatz. Ist das silberne Modell. Bin leider gerade nicht bei meinem Rad und kann nachmessen. Kennt jemand zufällig die Daten die ich brauche um eine Nachzubestellen? Nippel würde ich auch am liebsten noch kaufen. Kenne mich leider mit Laufrädern kaum aus


Moin, der Radsatz hat bei dir überlebt?  Die Hinterradnabe ist IMHO ne kleine Katastrophe..
Ruf doch einfach mal bei einem Speci Händler in deiner Nähe durch. Ich denke, dass die dir am Besten helfen können via technischer Datenblätter, Händlerbestellsystem, etc.


----------



## boris1967 (25. Februar 2022)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Servus, suche eine neue Speiche für mein Stumpjumper Evo 2019 mit Specialized Roval 29 Laufradsatz.


Kann nach Feierabend mal nachmessen, wenn ich die Reserve finde.
Meine aber 282mm


----------



## boris1967 (25. Februar 2022)

@FrozenSmoke , Jupp 282mm passt.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (26. Februar 2022)

super dank dir!

Mein Laufradsatz funktioniert top soweit. Nur die eine Speiche muss getauscht werden, weil verbogen


----------



## Mzungu (22. März 2022)

Ich nochmal wegen Dämpfer.
Fahre aktuell Cascade link, stock Dämpfer mit aufgedremeltem Hub. Jetzt bin ich bike-fertig eher so der 2 Zentnertyp, da bin ich mit dem Luftdruck im Fox fast am Anschlag (so 310-320 psi ca, 350 darf er). Hab trotzdem das Gefühl dass der mir im mittleren Federweg so durchrauscht, nicht genug Gegenhalt bietet...SAG ist bei 25%. Ideen? Tuning? Dämpfer mit größerer Luftkammer? RS mit Megneg oder so? Liebäugle ja mit dem DVO weil ich ja auch die Diamond drin hab und die geil finde, aber man ließt von den gebrochenen, das schreckt dann wieder ab....


----------



## sparkfan (22. März 2022)

Zum Thema Druck hätte ich spontan gesagt, die Negativkammer verkleinern. Ebenfalls spontan hätte ich gesagt, dass der Original-Link etwas weniger Druck braucht. Mindestens theoretisch.

EDIT: eine verkleinerte Negativkammer macht die Kennlinie natürlich nicht linearer. Im Gegenteil. Das hat aber nicht zwingend etwas mit dem Durchrauschen zu tun. Das Durchrauschen kann u.U. an der nicht passenden Dämpfung liegen.


----------



## biker-wug (15. April 2022)

Hi Leute, will zufällig einer von euch seinen Evo Rahmen in S3 loswerden. Am liebsten die Carbon Variante. 

Wenn ja, einfach mal bei mir melden.


----------



## youdontknow (16. April 2022)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi Leute, will zufällig einer von euch seinen Evo Rahmen in S3 loswerden. Am liebsten die Carbon Variante.
> 
> Wenn ja, einfach mal bei mir melden.


Oder gegen S2 tauschen 😎?


----------



## kevin_ossig (17. April 2022)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi Leute, will zufällig einer von euch seinen Evo Rahmen in S3 loswerden. Am liebsten die Carbon Variante.
> 
> Wenn ja, einfach mal bei mir melden.


Hab meinen gerad auseinander genommen, wollte Lager wechseln, lackieren und neu aufbauen. Aber könnte mir auch vorstellen was anderes aufzubauen.


----------



## youdontknow (18. April 2022)

Also bei mir muss definitiv etwas größeres her. Was kann man denn für nur den Rahmen ca. veranschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (18. April 2022)

Alu oder Carbon.

Schickt mir mal ne PN wenn ihr verkaufen wollt.


----------



## youdontknow (18. April 2022)

non-Carbong 🙃


----------



## biker-wug (27. April 2022)

Da ich jetzt bei einem Alurahmen zugeschlagen habe, mal ne Frage in die Runde, welche Kurbellänge fahrt ihr?

Im normalen Stumpi hab ich aktuell noch eine 175mm Kurbel, geht das auch oder setz ich dann zu oft auf?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. April 2022)

Geht, aber nicht gut.


----------



## youdontknow (27. April 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Also bei mir muss definitiv etwas größeres her. Was kann man denn für nur den Rahmen ca. veranschlagen?


Hat jemand bzgl. Preisfindung einen Tipp?


----------



## biker-wug (27. April 2022)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Geht, aber nicht gut.


Also werde ich es mal antesten


----------



## J.O.MPG (27. April 2022)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Geht, aber nicht gut.


Kann ich auch so bestätigen. 
Fahre eine 170er und setze damit schon wirklich sehr häufig auf.


----------



## biker-wug (27. April 2022)

Fahrt ihr das Bike in Low oder High?


----------



## J.O.MPG (27. April 2022)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr das Bike in Low oder High?



High. Selbst in der High-Position ist das Rad bergab sehr potent. Die Low Stellung ist für meinen Geschmack deutlich zu "slack". Aufgrund der Aufsetz-Thematik auch eher unangenehm sobald man bspw. auf flachen Trails mal etwas sportlicher Sprinten will. - Hab zude den Federweg der Gabel auf 160mm erhöht um das Tretlager ein Stück höher zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O.MPG (27. April 2022)

Das ist die Kiste. Geht in dem Setup ziemlich gut auf ziemlich jedem Terrain.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. April 2022)

J.O.MPG schrieb:


> High. Selbst in der High-Position ist das Rad bergab sehr potent. Die Low Stellung ist für meinen Geschmack deutlich zu "slack". Aufgrund der Aufsetz-Thematik auch eher unangenehm sobald man bspw. auf flachen Trails mal etwas sportlicher Sprinten will. - Hab zude den Federweg der Gabel auf 160mm erhöht um das Tretlager ein Stück höher zu bringen.



Kann ich in jedem Punkt Zustimmen!


----------



## biker-wug (29. April 2022)

So, fertig aufgebaut, hoffe morgen klappt ne Testrunde.
Pike Coil Push Umbau, Öhlins, Cascade Link. 15,05kg


----------



## biker-wug (1. Mai 2022)

Heute erste richtige Ausfahrt, in der tiefen Einstellung definitiv zu tief. Da muss ich auf die hohe Einstellung wechseln.

Kurbel muss auch kürzer.


----------



## biker-wug (1. Mai 2022)

Was würdet ihr für ne Kurbel empfehlen, 170mm oder 165mm?? Bin 1,77, eher lange Haxn. Bis jetzt immer 175mm gefahren, am Rennrad, Gravel 172,5.

Leider hat im Bekanntenkreis keiner eine 165mm Kurbel zum testen.


----------



## sparkfan (1. Mai 2022)

Mindestens die 2021er und 2022er Modelle kommen mit einer 170er Kurbel. Ich glaube, das reicht in der High Stellung. Wobei die High Stellung beim Stumpi EVO eigentlich die normale Stellung ist. Von dem was ich gehört habe, ist die Low Stellung eigentlich nur für besondere Situationen gedacht. Abwärts und High Speed auf dafür vorgesehene Trails/Strecken, pedalieren ist nur selten notwendig und wenn, dann stehen idR keine grossen Steine usw im Weg.

EDIT: auf der anderen Seite bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob 5mm soviel ausmachen. 10mm ist schon klar mehr. Auf der anderen Seite wichtig ist nicht der Abstand vom Tretlager zum Pedalgewinde sondern zum Ende des Kurbelarms.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (1. Mai 2022)

Dann werde ich mich mal nach einer 170er Kurbel umschauen. Danke für die Inputs!!!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. Mai 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> EDIT: auf der anderen Seite bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob 5mm soviel ausmachen.


bei der Kurbel schon....


----------



## sparkfan (2. Mai 2022)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> bei der Kurbel schon....


Habe das geschrieben nur weil ich schon mal Beiträgen von Fahrern gelesen habe, die meinten, dass die Umstellung auf eine 5mm kürzere Kurbel das Problem nicht wirklich signifikant verbessert habe. Irgendwann ist das Tretlager einfach zu tief, um im umwegsamen Gelände noch vernünftig pedalieren zu können. Oder zu viel SAG.


----------



## fr-andi (2. Mai 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> EDIT: auf der anderen Seite bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob 5mm soviel ausmachen...





keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> bei der Kurbel schon....


er meinte eher: frag mal dei Frau


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. Mai 2022)

fr-andi schrieb:


> er meinte eher: frag mal dei Frau


😉


----------



## biker-wug (10. Mai 2022)

Jetzt mit 170er Kurbel, chipflip auch high. Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Bike. Bin am Wochenende das aktuelle Evo in S4 mal Probe gefahren, schon auch ein geiles Bike. 
Heute mit nem Kumpel unterwegs gewesen, dass ist das aktuelle in S5


----------



## youdontknow (10. Mai 2022)

Suche immer noch ein 2019er Evo in S3, biete mein S2 🙏.


----------



## Pakalolo (25. August 2022)

Schon etwas verstaubt hier das Thema.
Hier mal meins, derzeit in den Vogesen unterwegs. Die Laufräder gehören mir nicht, meine sind ohne Decals aber derzeit kaputt.
Aktuell perfektes Endurobike für mich, 14,5kg mit Pedalen und 160/155 (ca.)mm Federweg mit Cascade Link und 55mm Dämpferhub.
Vorne MST Yari/Lyrik, hinten RS SD Ultimate (M/M), Shigura, Reynolds LRS.
Die Reifen sind normalerweise etwas schwerer, aber der rote Enduro Track in Saint-Maurice-sur-Moselle ging mit den leichten Sommerschlappen überschend sicher.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. August 2022)

Das Rad kann schon was - 2018 als ich es kaufte eher speziell (Geometrie) - aber heute noch nicht oldschool...
Gut, das Tretlager ist nach wie vor zu tief...


----------



## Pakalolo (25. August 2022)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Das Rad kann schon was - 2018 als ich es kaufte eher speziell (Geometrie) - aber heute noch nicht oldschool...
> Gut, das Tretlager ist nach wie vor zu tief...


Joa....in High Position mit 160er Gabel aber ganz gut zu treten ohne Aufsetzer. Aber stimmt schon, wenn Speci es von Haus aus etwas höher angelegt hätte, wärs sicher sinnvoller gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## concita (26. August 2022)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Joa....in High Position mit 160er Gabel aber ganz gut zu treten ohne Aufsetzer. Aber stimmt schon, wenn Speci es von Haus aus etwas höher angelegt hätte, wärs sicher sinnvoller gewesen


Ich hatte das 2019er. War top. Fahre alles rauf, was ich auch runterfahre. War kein Problem in Position high. 
Der gefühlt tiefere Schwerpunkt und der lange Radstand sind top. Die Verlagerung aufs Vorderrad ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Hab mit anderen dzt hippen Bikes akt mehr Bodenkontakt


----------



## biker-wug (2. September 2022)

Hi Leute, mal ne Frage in die Runde. Ich fahre im Evo eine Pike mit 51mm Offset. Die war noch vom normalen Stumpi da.
Jetzt stell ich mir immer wieder mal die Frage, ob eine Gabel mit 42mm Offset das Fahrverhalten massiv verbessert, oder es nur minimal ist. 
Hat schon mal einer beide Varianten im Evo gefahren und kann was dazu sagen.


----------



## Dahigez (2. September 2022)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi Leute, mal ne Frage in die Runde. Ich fahre im Evo eine Pike mit 51mm Offset. Die war noch vom normalen Stumpi da.
> Jetzt stell ich mir immer wieder mal die Frage, ob eine Gabel mit 42mm Offset das Fahrverhalten massiv verbessert, oder es nur minimal ist.
> Hat schon mal einer beide Varianten im Evo gefahren und kann was dazu sagen.


Kannst du selbst ausprobieren. Ein flacherer Lenkwinkel vergrößert vor allem den Trail. Es gibt zwar noch ein paar andere Dinge, etwa eine kleine allgemeine Änderung der Geometrie (Stack wird z.B. niedriger) oder dass der ideale Wirkungswinkel der Gabel sich logischerweise ändert (also in welchem Winkel Schläge genau gerade auf die Feder wirken), aber der ganz wesentliche Einfluss eines flacheren Lenkwinkels auf das Fahrverhalten eines Fahrrads ist der größere Trail. Bzw. bei einem steileren Lenkwinkel dann ein geringerer Trail. Ein größerer Offset hat ebenfalls einen geringeren Trail zur Folge. Ein geringerer Trail ist weniger laufruhig oder manövriert sich besser, je nachdem wie man das sieht. Kannst du dir ja gerne mal aufzeichnen, dann sieht man das sofort. Wieviel Offset wieviel Lenkwinkel entspricht, weiß ich grad nicht genau (und hab auch grad keine Lust, das auszurechnen), aber letztens hab ich was über einen speziellen Steuersatz gelesen, mit dem man den Offset und nicht den Lenkwinkel verändern kann. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann entspricht eine Änderung von einem halben Grad im Lenkwinkel bei 29“ etwa 5 mm Offset. Du kannst also die andere obere Steuersatzschale einsetzen mit einem 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel und es dürfte so ähnlich sein wie eine Gabel mit 41 mm Offset. Aus eigener Erfahrung: merkt man, ist jetzt aber auch nicht weltverändernd bzw. muss man sich überlegen, ob einem das ein neues Casting für die Gabel wert ist. Zumal es ja die Möglichkeit beim Evo mit der Steursatzschale gibt, es sei denn, die nutzt du eh schon. Und wie gesagt, genaue Werte ohne Gewähr, aber ungefähr so müsste es passen.


----------



## sparkfan (2. September 2022)

Mindestens die wenigen Fahrer, die beide Offsets (im selben Bike oder mit der gleichen Geometrie) gefahren sind, haben keinen grossen Unterschied gemerkt. Das waren aber nur einzelne Berichte, die ich vor langer Zeit hier im Forum gelesen habe.
Allgemein betrachtet ist es aber so, dass je flacher der Lenkwinkel, desto kleiner ist der (prozentualle) Unterschied zw. den beiden Offset. Habe irgendwo gelesen (finde den Link nicht mehr), dass bei einem Lenkwinkel von ca. 65º der Utnerschied praktisch vernachlässigbar.


----------



## biker-wug (2. September 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Kannst du selbst ausprobieren.  Du kannst also die andere obere Steuersatzschale einsetzen mit einem 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel und es dürfte so ähnlich sein wie eine Gabel mit 41 mm Offset. Aus eigener Erfahrung: merkt man, ist jetzt aber auch nicht weltverändernd bzw. muss man sich überlegen, ob einem das ein neues Casting für die Gabel wert ist. Zumal es ja die Möglichkeit beim Evo mit der Steursatzschale gibt, es sei denn, die nutzt du eh schon. Und wie gesagt, genaue Werte ohne Gewähr, aber ungefähr so müsste es passen.



Ich hab das alte Evo, da kann man die Steuersatzschalen leider noch nicht tauschen.

Aber trotzdem danke für die Anwort, hilft mir schon mal weiter.


----------



## Dahigez (2. September 2022)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich hab das alte Evo, da kann man die Steuersatzschalen leider noch nicht tauschen.


Sorry, ich hab nur Stumpjumper Evo gelesen und das 2019 übersehen.

Aber ja, eventuell ist ein Winkelsteuersatz dann die günstigere Lösung, oder hat das alte Stumpi auch einen integrierten Steuersatz? Dann ist das komplizierter. Oder mal auf pinkbike nach EMRG headset oder so ähnlich schauen.

Ansonsten: Offset wird, soweit ich weiß, über die Gabelbrücke oben realisiert, nicht über die Lowers, da wo der Offset eigentlich ansetzt. Ein anderes Casting wäre sicherlich günstiger als eine komplette Gabel.


----------



## biker-wug (2. September 2022)

Anderes Casting geht nicht, meine Pike, die aktuell verbaut ist, ist noch aus der Non-Boost Ära, da gab es nur ein Offset.

Aber ich versuche erstmal, ob ich mir eine Gabel mit weniger Offset ausleihen kann.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. September 2022)

Naja, ich habe nicht alles geschriebene verstanden...

Ja, die unterschiedlichen offsets werden i.d. Regel über die uppers realisiert.

Aber eigentlich ist es ja so, dass man bei einen flacheren Lenkwinkel mehr Offset bräuchte, um den größeren Nachlauf entgegenzuwirken.

In der Praxis ist es so, dass das stumpi EVO mit weniger Offset weniger zum einknicken in Kurven neigt. Aber da spielt mehr rein, als die reine Betrachtung des Nachlauf (you can also call it "Trial"😉)


----------



## sparkfan (5. September 2022)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Anderes Casting geht nicht, meine Pike, die aktuell verbaut ist, ist noch aus der Non-Boost Ära, da gab es nur ein Offset.



Selbstverständlich gab's auch dazumal 29" Pike mit 2 Offsets: 46mm und 51mm. Eine neue CSU kostet allerdings ca. 400.- und lohnt sich m.E. nicht.
Das wären die CSUs für die 29er Pike A1-A2, falls du sie irgendwo günstig findest:
11.4018.008.420 CSU Pike Solo Air 27.5/29 46 Off-Set Aluminum Taper Black (no gradients)
11.4018.008.421 CSU Pike Solo Air 27.5/29 46 Off-Set Aluminum Taper White (no gradients)
11.4018.008.422 CSU Pike Solo Air 27.5/29 46 Off-Set Aluminum Taper Diffusion Black (no gradients)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (5. September 2022)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi Leute, mal ne Frage in die Runde. Ich fahre im Evo eine Pike mit 51mm Offset. Die war noch vom normalen Stumpi da.
> Jetzt stell ich mir immer wieder mal die Frage, ob eine Gabel mit 42mm Offset das Fahrverhalten massiv verbessert, oder es nur minimal ist.
> Hat schon mal einer beide Varianten im Evo gefahren und kann was dazu sagen.


Ich hatte mal im Speci Status (ähnlicher LW wie SJ Evo) den direkten Vergleich zwischen 51mm und 42mm Offset, jeweils Rock Shox MST mit 160mm. Lenkerhöhe gleich.
Obwohl in der Theorie eigentlich die mit 51mm agiler sein sollte, kam mir das Bike insgesamt träger bei schnellen Kurven vor. Vielleicht passt der kürzere Offset einfach insgesamt harmonischer zum flachen Lenkwinkel. 
Bin mir aber sicher, dass ich "blind" die beiden Gabeln nicht hätte unterscheiden können und Gewöhnungseffekte bei jeder Fedeegabel eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Dahigez (5. September 2022)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe nicht alles geschriebene verstanden...
> 
> Ja, die unterschiedlichen offsets werden i.d. Regel über die uppers realisiert.
> 
> ...


Call it Trail, also den Nachlauf. 😉

Das mit dem Einknicken liegt am Lenkwinkel und damit nur indirekt am Nachlauf. Wenn du es dann noch auf den Fahrer beziehst, spielen auch noch Vorbau, Lenker etc. eine Rolle, weil alles zusammen die Hebelverhältnisse beeinflusst.

Trail beeinflusst vor allem das Lenkverhalten, weil je größer der Nachlauf, umso weiter ist der Aufstandspunkt des Rades von der Lenkachse entfernt und umso größer wird dann das Trägheitsmoment des Rades hinsichtlich der Lenkbewegung. Stünde die Achse senkrecht und hätte die Gabel keinen Offset, dann müsste man das Rad zum Lenken nur wie einen Kreisel drehen. Stünde die Achse senkrecht und hätte die Gabel einen Offset, müsste man das Rad um die Achse quasi herumschwenken. Dabei ist das Trägheitsmoment größer und es braucht mehr Kraft für die Lenkbewegung. Steht die Achse dann schräg, gilt hinsichtlich der Lenkbewegung zunächst mal dasselbe, nur kann das Rad um die Achse nicht frei herumschwenken, weil der Untergrund nicht senkrecht zur Drehachse steht und deshalb noch weitere Momente auftreten, die dann ab einem Grenzwinkel, der auch von der Geschwindigkeit abhängt, zum oben genannten Einknicken führen.

Betrachtet man jedoch reale Fahrsituationen, Radgrößen und Lenkwinkel, dann ist der Einfluss des Lenkwinkels auf auf den Nachlauf der entscheidende Faktor. Deshalb kann man, wie du sagtest, wenn man das Fahrverhalten bei einem flacheren Lenkwinkel beibehalten will, einen größeren Offset benutzen. Oder, wie sagte, wenn man das Fahrverhalten eines kleineren Offset simulieren will, stattdessen einen flacheren Lenkwinkel fahren.

Der flachere Lenkwinkel hat natürlich auch einen Einfluss, auf die Geometrie insgesamt, so kommt z.B. das Vorderrad weiter nach vorne, wodurch Radstand und damit Front-Center zunimmt, und weil die Kettenstrebenlänge gleich bleibt, verschiebt sich auch das Lastverhältnis von Vorderrad zu Hinterrad. All diese Effekte ließen sich aber ggf mit anderen Eingriffen zumindest einigermaßen ausgleichen.


----------



## biker-wug (9. September 2022)

So, probieren geht über studieren. Heute ne Lyrik eingebaut, 44er Offset, 160mm wie die Pike zuvor auch.

Gerade mal 1,5h draußen gewesen. Die Gabel passt viel besser zu Geometrie vom Evo, beim lenken kippt das Laufrad nicht mehr so stark ein, fühlt sich insgesamt einfach "runder" an.

Ich bleib beim 44er Offset


----------



## youdontknow (9. September 2022)

Wird Specialized nicht ohne Grund werkseitig so verbauen 😉. Schickes Stumpi btw, meins wird jetzt verkauft und auf das Enduro gewechselt 😍.


----------



## biker-wug (9. September 2022)

Danke.

Ja, Speci wusste was sie tun.


----------



## biker-wug (20. November 2022)

HI, was hat die obere Buchse am Dämpfer für ein Mass, beim Alurahmen, falls sie unterschiedlich sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## concita (20. November 2022)

biker-wug schrieb:


> HI, was hat die obere Buchse am Dämpfer für ein Mass, beim Alurahmen, falls sie unterschiedlich sind?


Kann es nur von Carbon sagen. Da beträgt die Breite 20 mm. 
Aber egal welche Version, die Verbindungen zum Dämpfer sind nmE schlimm bzw nachbesserungswuerdig


----------



## biker-wug (20. November 2022)

Danke schon mal. Hatte ja zuvor das normale Stumpi als Carbon Variante, kann bis jetzt eigentlich nix negatives sagen.


----------



## concita (20. November 2022)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Danke schon mal. Hatte ja zuvor das normale Stumpi als Carbon Variante, kann bis jetzt eigentlich nix negatives sagen.


Vor Jahren beim Speci Enduro. Alu-Bolzen auf dem die Dämpferbuchse rieb, so eingelaufen dass ich Stunden brauchte um den rauszubekommen. Dann ging das Beschaffungsdrama los. 
Beim ersten Alu-SJ-Evo wars ein 6er Bolzen. Der hat sich aufgrund der Pressung in die Buchse gearbeitet. 
Alles, vergleichsweise mit Herstellern wie LV od Nicolai, auf der 0815-Konstruktionsloesungsseite.


----------



## biker-wug (18. Dezember 2022)

Heute mal in Action:


----------

